# knitting tea party 6 june '14



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 6 June 14

Someone last week asked for some nobake recipes since they didnt like turning on the oven in the summer  heats up the house. So I think I will dedicate the beginning of this weeks knitting tea party to no bake recipes. Lets see what I can come up with.

Here in northwest ohio the evening can get cool after the sun goes below the horizon  it can be 90° during the day and drop to the low sixties at night. This does make sleeping easier  deletes the need for the a/c to be running. And it is nice to have the windows open  especially if there is a soft breeze coming in.

Hickory and the kittens like summer  there is usually one or two furry bodies soaking up the rays on my porch. Sophie kitty who is black  I would think she would be sweltering but she bares her tummy to the sun and snoozes away.

When I moved here ten years ago there was a new tree planted at the corner of the dog yard  for the first five or six years I watered in religiously. I would turn the hose to a slow leak and let it run all night  it was running so slowly that it had time to soak down in and not run off. When it was really hot I did it almost nightly. It rewarded me with a really big tree (for being only ten years old) that shades a part of the dog yard beginning in the early afternoon. Most days will find me out there at least part of the day reading, knitting or taking a snooze. I always have company  always hickory who is permanently attached to my hip  and at least one furry kitty laying at my feet. A comfy situation to say the least.

I like to snack  I am a great grazer  anything that is easy to transport. Im thinking that while sitting outside  maybe I should take a glass of milk and a plate of these  I will no doubt have to have a covered container to keep everyone else out of them.

No Bake Cookie Clusters

MAKES: 28 to 30

Ingredients

1 (12-ounce) package white chocolate chips 
2 tablespoons peanut butter 
1.25 cups crispy toasted rice cereal 
1 cup Spanish peanuts 
1 cup miniature marshmallows

What To Do:

Line baking sheets with wax paper.

In a large saucepan over low heat, melt white chocolate with peanut butter, stirring constantly. Let mixture cool slightly, then stir in cereal and peanuts. Fold in marshmallows.

Drop mixture by tablespoonfuls onto prepared baking sheets. Let cool until firm. Serve, or refrigerate until ready to serve.

Tip: You can add some fun and color to these by sprinkling on a little flaked coconut, colored sprinkles, or chopped candy bars before allowing to cool.

http://www.mrfood.com/Cookie-Recipes/No-Bake-Cookie-Clusters/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=mrfooddaily20140531#Z1Eo74VL42JtCE3e.99

I love pie  I like cake but if I had my druthers  I would always have pie. My favorite is sour cherry pie with the least amount of sugar you can get away with. Even if I have to make it myself  and I have many time  it is my birthday cake on my birthday. Put a big slap of pie in a lifting dish  pour pure cream over top  maybe a tinge of cinimmon on top  and oh my  think I died and gone to heaven.

This isnt cherry pie but I think it would taste real good midafternoon when the blue bottle flies are barely buzzing because of the heat  go sit under the arbor with a glass of sweet tea and a big piece of this pie.

Chocolate Garden Pie

Serves 6

Ingredients:

1 (12-ounce) package semisweet chocolate chips, melted and cooled slightly 
1 (12-ounce) container frozen whipped topping, thawed 
1.5 cups coarsely crushed chocolate sandwich cookies, divided 
1 (9-inch) chocolate graham cracker pie crust

What To Do:
In a large bowl, combine melted chocolate and whipped topping; mix well.

Reserve 1/4 cup crushed cookies. Stir remaining 1-1/4 cups crushed cookies into chocolate mixture. Spoon into pie crust and sprinkle reserved cookie crumbs evenly over top.

Cover loosely and chill at least 2 hours before serving.

Garnishing Tips: Why not have fun with this and garnish it with mini mint sprigs, placed in rows to represent the beginnings of a garden, and a few gummy worms for color? this is a must do

http://www.mrfood.com/Pie/Chocolate-Garden-Pie/ct/1#lH9YE1XwhvuqgYZ8.99

how many times have I said  in the pink meaning good heath? Maybe when you are feeling poorly you should drink pink lemonade  or just maybe you should have a piece of this pie.

Pink Lemonade Pie

SERVES: 6

What You'll Need:

1 (8-ounce) package cream cheese, softened 
1 (6-ounce) container frozen pink lemonade concentrate, thawed 
1 (8-ounce) container frozen whipped topping, thawed 
4 drops red food color (optional) 
1 (9-inch) prepared shortbread pie crust

What To Do:

In a medium bowl, beat cream cheese until smooth. Add lemonade concentrate and beat until well combined. Stir in whipped topping and food color, if desired.

Spoon into pie crust and freeze 20 minutes (see Note). Serve, or cover and chill until ready to serve.

Note: What happens if you leave the pie in the freezer for longer than 20 minutes? It's okay, Pink Lemonade Pie tastes great frozen, too. Just before serving, garnish with dollops of whipped cream and lemon slices.

http://www.mrfood.com/Pie/Pink-Lemonade-Pie-839#PIWoEAHEMFmfdFBI.99

I know this recipe requires the use of the stove top but that really doesnt make much heat  you could always try doing it in the microwave oven.

Nanaimo Bars

Yield: 16 Servings

Ingredients

Bottom Layer:

1/2 cup salted butter, diced into pieces 
1/3 cup packed light-brown sugar 
3 Tbsp cocoa powder 
1 large egg, lightly beaten 
1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
1 3/4 cup graham cracker crumbs 
1 cup sweetened shredded coconut 
1/2 cup finely chopped pecans or almonds (I used pecan cookie pieces)

Filling

1/3 cup salted butter, softened 
1/4 cup heavy cream 
2 Tbsp custard powder or vanilla/white chocolate instant pudding mix 
2 cups powdered sugar

Top Layer

4 oz. semi-sweet chocolate, chopped 
2 Tbsp salted butter

Directions

Melt butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat. Remove from heat, add in brown sugar and cocoa powder and whisk until well combine. While whisking vigorously, slowly pour in beaten egg. Return mixture to heat and cook for 1 - 2 minutes until mixture has thickened. Remove from heat, stir in vanilla. Add in graham cracker crumbs, coconut, and pecans and toss until evenly coated. Press mixture into a buttered 8 by 8-inch or 9 by 9-inch baking dish. Cover with plastic wrap, place in freezer for 20 minutes or refrigerate for 40 minutes.

In a mixing bowl, using and electric hand mixer set on medium speed, whip together butter, heavy cream and custard powder until smooth and fluffy, about 2 minutes. Stir in powdered sugar and blend until mixture is smooth and creamy, about 1 minute (mixture may seem dry at first but should start to come together). Spread mixture into an even layer over chilled graham cracker base. Cover with plastic wrap and freeze for 15 minutes or refrigerate for 30 minutes.

Melt semi-sweet chocolate along with butter in a heat proof bowl, set over a pot of simmering water. Spread mixture into an even layer over filling layer, cover with plastic wrap and chill in refrigerator for 10 minutes until chocolate has set. Cut into squares, store in an airtight container.

Recipe Source: adapted lightly from Joy of Baking

http://www.cookingclassy.com/2013/01/nanaimo-bars/

I realize these last two bar recipes need baked  but they use real fruit  fresh off the tree, off the bush, out of the freezer or out of the grocery. They sounded really good  so I included them. Maybe on a cool evening you could make them  or early in the morning.

Peach Crumb Bars

Yield: 24 bars

Ingredients

4 1/2 cups peaches, peeled, pitted and diced (about 8 small peaches, use firm but ripe) 
1 3/4 cup granulated sugar, divided 
3 1/2 Tbsp cornstarch 
1/2 tsp cinnamon 
1/4 tsp nutmeg 
1/4 tsp ginger 
2 Tbsp orange juice 
1 tsp orange zest (optional)

3 cups all-purpose flour 
1 tsp baking powder 
1/2 tsp salt 
3/4 cup salted butter, cold and diced into cubes 
1 large egg 
1/4 cup sour cream 
1 1/2 tsp vanilla extract 
1 Tbsp Turbinado sugar (optional)

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. In a small mixing bowl, whisk together 3/4 cup granulated sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, nutmeg and ginger. In a large mixing bowl, toss peaches with orange juice and optional orange zest. Sprinkle sugar mixture over peach mixture and toss to evenly coat, set aside.

In a separate large mixing bowl, whisk together flour, baking powder and salt. Cut butter into flour mixture with a fork or pastry cutter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs.

In a small bowl, whisk together egg, sour cream and vanilla extract.

Pour egg mixture into flour mixture and stir until well combine.

Add in remaining 1 cup granulated sugar and stir until combine.

Spread and press half of crumb mixture into an even layer in a greased 13x9 inch baking dish.

Toss peach mixture once more and pour over bottom crumb layer and spread peaches into an even layer (spread juices evenly too).

Sprinkle remaining crumb mixture over top of peaches into an even layer.

Sprinkle top evenly with optional Turbinado sugar. Bake in preheated oven 45-50 minutes until golden. 
Serve warm with optional vanilla ice cream or allow to cool and cut into bars

(Note: I prefer these bars warm but you could also serve them cold with sweetened whipped cream). Store bars in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

Recipe Source: Cooking Classy

http://www.cookingclassy.com/2012/08/peach-crumb-bars/

Blueberry Crumb Bars

Yield: 9-12 Bars

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour 
3/4 cup granulated sugar, divided 
1/2 tsp baking powder 
1/8 tsp salt 
1 tsp lemon zest 
1 large egg yolk 
1 tsp vanilla extract 
1/2 cup salted butter, chilled and cut into cubes 
2 tsp cornstarch 
1 Tbsp lemon juice 
2 cups fresh blueberries, at room temperature 
1 1/2 Tbsp Raw Turbinado sugar

Directions

Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Butter an 8x8 baking dish, set aside.

In a large mixing bowl whisk together flour, 1/2 cup granulated sugar, baking powder, salt and lemon zest. 
In a small mixing bowl, whisk together egg yolk and vanilla until combine.

Add egg mixture and cold butter cubes to flour mixture and using a fork or a pastry cutter (or even your fingertips), cut mixture together until it resembles coarse crumbs. Gently press 2/3 of the mixture evenly into prepared 8x8 dish.

In a separate mixing bowl, whisk together remaining 1/4 cup granulated sugar and 2 tsp cornstarch.

Stir in lemon juice then add blueberries.

Toss mixture to evenly coat then pour and spread coated blueberries evenly over crust in baking dish.

Sprinkle remaining crumb mixture over berry layer (I pressed some of the mixture together in my hands while sprinkling to make larger crumbs).

Sprinkle 1 1/2 Tbsp Raw Turbinado sugar evenly over top.

Bake in preheated oven for about 38 - 42 minutes until top is golden brown.

Allow to cool for about 20 - 30 minutes before cutting into squares (or serve warm with vanilla ice cream, yum).

Store bars in an airtight container in refrigerator (Note: I tried these cold, straight out of the refrigerator and I preferred them warm vs cold. Just a personal preference. I would say if you like cold berry pie then you would like cold bars but I like my berry pies warm so I loved these bars warm. So, with that said, when I would eat one I would heat in the microwave for about 10-15 seconds to rewarm it first).

Recipe Source: adapted from Smitten Kitchen and allrecipes.com

http://www.cookingclassy.com/2012/06/blueberry-crumb-bars/

Enough with the desserts you say  I was thinking the same thing  as much as we would like to one cannot have a continual diet of dessert  we would all be in the hospital having our tummies tied off. So I think some salad is called for  and being that a lot of you have gardens you r salads can be freshed picked all summer long. Lets see what I can find in the way of fresh produce salads.

Garden Fresh New Potato and Bean Salad

SERVINGS: 8 servings, 1 cup (250 mL) each

What you need:

½ cup miracle whip calorie wise spread
2 teaspoons dijon mustard
1 pound each new red and new white potatoes, halved, cooked and cooled
¼ pound fresh green bens, cu into 2 lengths, blanched and cooled
¼ pound fresh yellow beans, cut into 2 lengths, blanched and cooled
2 stalks celery, chopped (note to self  add more)
1/3 cup chopped fresh dill

Make It:

Mix Miracle Whip and mustard in large bowl.

Add remaining ingredients; toss to evenly coat.

Refrigerate several hours or until chilled.

Really  how easy was that  three steps and viola  a healthy salad. I included a couple of the comments that I thought would give you some more ideas.

HOW TO COOK POTATOES IN MICROWAVE

Pierce potatoes with fork; place in microwaveable bowl. Add 2 Tbsp. water. Microwave on HIGH 10 to 12 min. or until potatoes are tender.

HOW TO BLANCH FRESH BEANS

Add beans to saucepan of boiling water; cook 2 to 3 min. or just until crisp-tender. Drain, then immediately plunge into cold water to stop the cooking process.

I added a couple of comments from people who had made this recipe  thought they had some good idea.

It was yummy the first time I made it the same way as the recipe called for. I made it a 2nd time but the I didn't buy beans as they were not nice looking, so I substituted slices of red peppers & slivers of cucumbers as well as fried onions with pieces of bacon. I added a little Italiam Dressing & it was great this way too. Very versatile & has lots of visual appeal.

I added more beans, more celery and some dried dill to the sauce, it was satisfying and tasty

i have tried it twice and i found that steaming the bean is more ok and nutritious coz boiling it will just take away the vit. of the veg.adding carrots and green bell pepper will likely enrich the taste.

I made this tonight, and it was excellent. I did not have dill, and I like onion in my salad, and I grated a carrot. It was a pleasant surprise, and my husband really enjoyed it with lots leftover for another day.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/garden-fresh-new-potato-bean-salad-84999?cm_mmc=eml-_-mtdce-_-20140601-_-6003

Pickle Olive and Imitation Crabmeat Pasta Salad

IngredientsL4 6-inch logs imitation crabmeat
1 1/2 C. penne pasta
1 can black olives, sliced in rings
2-3 dill pickles (or pickles of your choice)
garlic powder
salt and pepper
2 1/2 Tbs. mayonnaise (or to taste)

Directions

Cook pasta for 10 minutes in boiling water until al dente. Drain.

Slice olives, pickles and imitation crabmeat.

Pour pasta, pickles, olives and imitation crabmeat into a mixing bowl. Drop mayonnaise into the bowl. Sprinkle garlic powder, salt and pepper to taste. Mix well.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/pickle_olive_and_imitation_crabmeat_pasta_salad.htm

Creamy Beans and Basil Salid

SERVINGS: 6

What you need

1 pound each green and yellow beans, blanched and cut in half
1 can(14oz/398mL) black beans, drained
1 bunch fresh basil, stems removed and chopped
¼ cup each kraft mayo real mayonnaise and sour cream
Juice from one lime

Make It

MIX beans together in a large glass bowl.

COMBINE basil, mayonnaise, sour cream and lime juice, mixing well to blend.

ADD dressing to beans, tossing gently to mix.

CHILL until ready to serve.

Kraft Kitchen Tips: When using fresh basil, always cut it just before needed as it bruises easily

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/creamy-beansn-basil-salad-83372

Lemon Basil Quinoa Salad

Ingredients

4 cups low-sodium chicken broth 
2 cups quinoa 
2 large lemon, zested and juiced 
1 cup roasted red peppers, drained and diced 
1/2 cup dried cranberries 
1/4 cup minced red onion

Directions

Bring chicken broth and quinoa to a boil in a saucepan. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover, and simmer until quinoa is tender and water has been absorbed, 15 to 20 minutes.

Stir quinoa, lemon zest, and lemon juice together in a bowl. Add red peppers, cranberries, onion, and basil to quinoa; toss to combine.

Nutrition: Calories - 205 kcal  Carbohydrates 38.8 g  Cholesterol 2 mg  Fat 3 g  Fiber 4.9 g  Protein 8.4 g  Sodium 157 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Lemon-Basil-Quinoa-Salad/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=143243357&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-06-03&prop28=Review_2&prop29=Detail&me=1&eaid=8519082&scale=8&ismetric=0

I was talking to julie this morning and was telling her I was having fun trying to find no bake/cooking recipes. She said that was good but I shouldnt forget the southern hemisphere that was going into winter and didnt mind turning on the oven. So maybe I should start looking for something to warm up our south of the equator friends.

I like this recipe because you could eat it summer or winter  Im thinking actually you could eat it as a cold soup or heat it for a hot soup. It calls to saute veggies in oil  I would be inclined to saute them in soy sauce or maybe a dash of vegetable broth  which I would be using instead of the chicken broth. Of course you could add chicken if you wanted, ham would be good or I am sure daralene could tell us what to do with tofu or something like that.

Tomato Barley Soup

6 servings

Ingredients:

1 cup chopped onions 
1 cup chopped celery 
1 cup chopped carrots 
2 teaspoons minced garlic 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 
2 1/2 cups water 
2 tomatoes, diced 
1 (14.5 ounce) can peeled and diced tomatoes with juice 
1 (10.75 ounce) can chicken broth 
1/4 cup uncooked barley 
1/8 teaspoon ground black pepper

Directions:

In a large saucepan over medium heat, combine the onions, celery, carrots, garlic and oil and saute for 5 to 10 minutes, or until all vegetables are almost tender.

Then add the water, fresh tomatoes, canned tomatoes, chicken broth, barley and ground black pepper.

Stir thoroughly and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer for 35 to 40 minutes, or until barley is tender.

Nutrition: Calories 129 kcal  Carbohydrates 15.3 g  Cholesterol 0 mg  Fat 5.5 g  Fiber 3.7 g  Protein 4.6 g  Sodium 455 mg

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Tomato-Barley-Soup/Detail.aspx?ms=1&prop25=143243357&prop26=DailyDish&prop27=2014-06-03&prop28=Feature_1&prop29=Title&me=1&eaid=8519082

the next recipe I really think sounds good  it calls for a grill  so south of the equator you will need to get out the Barbie. Those of you who dont have a grill  you could broil it in your oven  maybe even oven bake it like a meat loaf  or make it into a meat loat and bake accordingly or just fry it in a fry pan. Which ever way you choose I think you will like it. Daralene  what would you use in place of the ground beef  could you use a crumbled veggie burger?

Middle Eastern Burgers Recipe

Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Egg
Contains Red Meat
Diabetes-Friendly

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 339, Saturated Fat: 4g, Sodium: 373mg, Dietary Fiber: 6g, Total Fat: 12g, Carbs: 36g, Cholesterol: 108mg, Protein: 24g 
Carb Choices: 2

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) bulgur 
1/2 cup(s) water, warm 
2 tablespoon water, warm 
1 teaspoon oil, canola 
1/2 cup(s) onion(s), chopped 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
1/3 cup(s) plums, pitted, dried, finely chopped 
1/2 teaspoon cumin, ground 
1/2 teaspoon coriander, ground 
1/4 teaspoon allspice, ground 
12 ounce(s) beef, lean ground 
1 large egg(s), lightly beaten 
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
4 small pita, 100% whole-wheat

Preparation

Preheat grill.

Combine bulgur with 1/2 cup warm water in a small bowl; let soak until the bulgur is tender and most of the water has been absorbed, 20 to 30 minutes. Drain any excess liquid.

Meanwhile, heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium heat. Add onion; cook, stirring often, until the onion softens, about 4 minutes. Add garlic and prunes; cook, stirring often, until fragrant, about 2 minutes. Don't let the garlic burn.

Stir in cumin, coriander and allspice; cook, stirring constantly, for 1 minute. Add remaining 2 tablespoons water; cook until it is absorbed, about 1 minute. Remove from the heat.

Combine beef, egg, salt, pepper, the onion-prune mixture and the bulgur in a mixing bowl; mix thoroughly. Shape into four 3/4-inch-thick patties.

Lightly oil the grill rack (hold a piece of oil-soaked paper towel with tongs and rub it over the grate). Grill the burgers over medium heat, turning once, until browned and cooked through, about 4 minutes per side. Warm pitas on the grill, if desired. Serve the burgers with the pitas.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/middle-eastern-burgers.aspx?pos=3&xid=nl_everydayhealthsexualhealth_20140603

this is really a different take of the standard hamburger  I would have to think about it before eating one.

Aloha Teriyaki Shrimp Burgers

Served these on whole wheat potato buns or skip the bun and serve it over lettuce for low-carb.

Aloha Teriyaki Shrimp Burgers
Skinnytaste.com
Servings: 8  Size: 1 burger  Old Points: 5 pts  Points+: 7 pts
Calories: 292  Fat: 3 g  Carb: 38 g  Fiber: 6 g  Protein: 31 g  Sugar: 19 g
Sodium: 723 mg  Cholesterol: 172 mg

Ingredients:

For the pineapple teriyaki sauce:
1/2 tbsp cornstarch 
1/4 cup cold water 
1/4 cup low sodium soy sauce 
1/2 cup pineapple juice 
3 tbsp brown sugar 
1/2 teaspoon fresh grated ginger, very fine 
1 small garlic clove, minced

For the shrimp burgers:

2 lbs shrimp, peeled and deveined (weight after peeled) 
2 garlic cloves, minced 
1/2 cup chopped scallions 
1 tsp fresh grated ginger 
1 tbsp reduced sodium soy sauce 
1/4 cup panko 
1 tsp sriracha sauce (or more if you like it spicy)

For topping:

8 slices fresh pineapple, cored 
8 whole wheat 100 calorie buns (I used Martin's) 
8 lettuce leaves

Directions:

For the teriyaki sauce: Combine the cornstarch in cold water and dissolve. Set aside.

Mix soy sauce, pineapple juice, brown sugar, grated ginger and garlic in small saucepan over medium-low heat; bring to a boil and simmer until sauce reduces, about 15 to 18 minutes. Add cornstarch water mixture and simmer until thick, about 2 minutes. Remove from heat and set aside to cool.

For the shrimp:

Dry shrimp well with a paper towel then place the shrimp in the food processor along with garlic then pulse a few times until almost pasty. Combine the shrimp in a large bowl with remaining ingredients and mix well to combine. Using rubber gloves (easier with gloves), form shrimp into 8 patties. Refrigerate at least 1 hour or as long as overnight.

Heat the grill over medium-high heat and brush the grates with oil. Add the shrimp burgers to the heated grill and cook 6 minutes on each side. While the shrimp burgers are cooking, grill the pineapple slices for about 2 to 3 minutes on each side.

To serve, place a piece of lettuce on the bottom of each burger bun. Top with the cooked burger and 1-1/2 tbsp of teriyaki sauce, then top with grilled pineapple.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2014/06/aloha-teriyaki-shrimp-burgers.html#more

Grilled Cumin Spiced Pork Tenderloin

Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 4  Size: just over 3 oz  Old Points: 3 pts  Points+: 4 pts
Calories: 162  Fat: 5 g  Carb: 2 g  Fiber: 1 g  Protein: 27 g  Sugar: 0 g
Sodium: 351 mg  Cholesterol: 81 mg

Ingredients:

For the Cumin Spice Rub:

1/2 tbsp cumin
1 tsp garlic powder
1 tsp chili powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

For the Pork Tenderloin:

1 pork tenderloin (about 18 oz)

Directions:

Combine the spices then season the tenderloin all over.

Preheat the grill to high, or preheat the broiler to high.

Grill or broil the tenderloin, covered on high 5 minutes on each side, then move to indirect heat if grilling, cover the grill and cook an additional 10 to 12 minutes, turning halfway, until an instant read thermometer inserted in the center reads 145°F (about 20 to 22 minutes total).

Let the pork rest about 5 minutes before slicing.

www.skinnygirl.com

and that is it for this week folks. I have some recipes I didnt have time to include in this so I will be posting some during the week.

The boys have a ball game tonight at 6:45  Im trying to decide what I am going to wear  it is 78° right now with no wind so it is nice and warm  but once the sun goes down it tends to cool off quickly. I will wear shorts but will take a sweat shirt along  if my legs get cold I will get the blanket out of the car.

We have only lost one game thus far  so hope tonight is another winner. Talk about a backstage mother  has nothing on baseball bleacher mom and grandpa.

sam

let's all stop for a minute and thank all the men who died on this day for their sacrifice.


----------



## martina

Wonderful recipes for the opening Sam. Particularly like the sound of the shrimp burgers, if I could get all the ingredients here. 
You are correct, we should remember all those who gave their lives 70 years ago.


----------



## Sarah Chana

We old foofs remember some of these soldiers personally. We are greatful for what they did for us, always.
Thanks for everything you do too


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening Sam, been watching some French tv programmes onthe D day landings, there's a lot been going on here are we are not that far from the beaches.
off to bed now, catch up with you tomorrow if I survive the jet skiing. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, been watching some French tv programmes onthe D day landings, there's a lot been going on here are we are not that far from the beaches.
> off to bed now, catch up with you tomorrow if I survive the jet skiing. :lol:


Good night pleasant dreams. Have fun jet skiing tomorrow.


----------



## Dorsey

Lovely recipes, and I was thinking of what to do with some shrimp - now I know. And was also thinking of where was my recipe for Nanaimo bars? Now I have one. Thanks for those recipes.
It is a lovely day in Gig Harbor today and for most of the next week. Late in the week we will get some rain,and it will be needed by then.
I have hay fever today, think I will go rest awhile and sneeze. : - )
Dot
And thanks to our veterans and our service members.


----------



## gagesmom

Sam I nearly short circuited the laptop, drooling over all your recipes. I will have one serving of each. Then I will be as big as a house.

Thanks to all who serve past and present for all that you do or have done. God bless all of you.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Sarah Chana and Dorsey (Dot)! Don't think I've seen you post before. How right you are that some of us know soldiers that gave their lives so we can be free this day so many years ago. I thank all soldiers for why they have doe for us. So glad you joined us today and hope to see you both again.


Sarah Chana said:


> We old foofs remember some of these soldiers personally. We are greatful for what they did for us, always.
> Thanks for everything you do too


----------



## Sorlenna

Another stunning array of recipes--and here I sit, wondering what I have for supper in the kitchen! End of the week is always tough, as we usually do shopping on Sunday. Well, we shall see.

I hope all are well or mending--I'll be back but we have a busy weekend lined up, so if I'm not here often, don't worry!

Hugs & blessings.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I just did my first back up of my computer. I did take it back to the store and they asked if I had done a backup." Me....do a back up....duh noooooooo. Told them I knew they were going to get some $$ out of me yet; had to purchase an external hard drive, bring the computer home and do a back up. Will have it back at the store at 10 a.m. tomorrow and THEN it will be about 5 days before they have it fixed. They are replacing the logic board. I will not complain; they have been very helpful and nice to work with. Will just be using the old laptop for awhile.

Sam ALL the recipes sound yummy and I'm glad they aren't all desserts! Can't decide which one to do first....LOL. I know you folks are already deep into the boys' baseball season. I chuckle every time I think of last year one of the boys being quite indignant when I referred to it as softball.....LOL. Can't wait to see how much they have grown. Be sure to let them now their "aunt Gwen" is rooting for them during their games....


----------



## KateB

Great opening as usual Sam. I've been out for a meal with my old workmates tonight (old in that I don't work with them any more, not old as in ancient! :lol: ) so now I'm in bed ready to sleep. Catch up with you all in the morning.


----------



## KateB

Betty (Bulldog) posted this on the 23rd of May's KTP by mistake. She's having computer problems so I said I would repost it for her.

Hello my precious family of the heart,
I am sorry to say, all I have been able to do is skim. I have been so sick with the crud. I am up and about this week coughing up thick green plegm. I laughed at my friend, Linda, when she told me she told her doctore she would just love to be able to cough or sneeze and not pee or poop in her pants.So true and so funny.
I have been making some dishcloths as mine have worn out found a pattern called, The Dishcloth Revenge, and the Eloominator and several other versions of Grandma's Favorite Dishcloth and have had fun. Joy in the coarse of making the simple little dishcloths, I found what I was doing wrong on my sides to make the nice edge. Wish I have known this before making afghan squares and strips of an afghan for my bed
I have finally started on Allyson's socks. Jeannette, I ended up casting on 76 as she said they felt good and will do the mock cable on the leg as she wants. Don't know whether or not I will go down the instep. Haven't decided.
I have been blue so have not wanted to bother you all with my shortcomings, but got out today and had my hair done and got a pedicure. Sam, it was liberating to me to stop coloring my hair. Too much hassle.
I have know a lot of you are facing the future with bad diagnoses on you loved ones and a lot are sick...Caren, Joy, Shirley, Valerie, Marianne and mom and son, Mary, Jeanette and any I may have forgotten, This prayer warrior is always on duty. I am sending you many hugs and prayers.
Sam, I joined KTP when Dave was the "master of ceremonies" and I did find him interesting, but it was not until you took over that we all became a family and started really sharing with each other. Love is found here. Under your leadership a community of women all over the world (and men) have grown to be so encouraging, loving, and compassionate for others. We all are at different levels in our knitting but everyone is made to feel the same....because of you Sam, my dear friend. I would so love to be at the KAP to meet all you wonderful people. Maybe next year.
Gwen, love, love, loved the picture of you and Stanley (?) and your new avatar. Lot of new avatars.
Welcome to those who are new to this wonderful forum.
I Love You All to the Moon and Back....Betty

Embrace our differences. It's what makes us, us!


----------



## jknappva

A wonderful variety of recipes, Sam. Almost makes me wish I cooked! Nah, but sure do enjoy reading your recipes.
Thanks for all your time and work you put into the opening each week!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sarah Chana said:


> We old foofs remember some of these soldiers personally. We are greatful for what they did for us, always.
> Thanks for everything you do too


Welcome! I don't think you've joined us before. Hope you decide to come back often. We're here all week.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Dorsey said:


> Lovely recipes, and I was thinking of what to do with some shrimp - now I know. And was also thinking of where was my recipe for Nanaimo bars? Now I have one. Thanks for those recipes.
> It is a lovely day in Gig Harbor today and for most of the next week. Late in the week we will get some rain,and it will be needed by then.
> I have hay fever today, think I will go rest awhile and sneeze. : - )
> Dot
> And thanks to our veterans and our service members.


So glad you joined us. I hope you'll come back often.
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

All the receipts sound delish and I am going to make the nanaimo bars one of my favorites when I was working on Hill Island. Seems how these are no bake even better. I remember that you liked sour cherry so much better than the sweet kind. I use as little sugar in mine as possible too, everyone thinks it is supposed to taste like that. 

Was a nice day here got a few more plants planted today.Seth planted peas in a pot that will be his garden to take care of. He is very good at watering the plants sometimes to excess.


----------



## NanaCaren

Dorsey said:


> Lovely recipes, and I was thinking of what to do with some shrimp - now I know. And was also thinking of where was my recipe for Nanaimo bars? Now I have one. Thanks for those recipes.
> It is a lovely day in Gig Harbor today and for most of the next week. Late in the week we will get some rain,and it will be needed by then.
> I have hay fever today, think I will go rest awhile and sneeze. : - )
> Dot
> And thanks to our veterans and our service members.


Hello Dot nice to see you back. You should pop in to say hi more often, even if it is just for a moment or two. Ewww hay fever is never fun, hope it clears up soon.


----------



## machriste

Evening everybody! Thanks for the great start, Sam. The recipes sound wonderful!! It's been a beautiful day in Minnesota, but the clouds are rolling in. I spent a couple hours reading out on the patio today, until the fluff from the cotton wood trees got so thick I was afraid it would get into my iced tea! We usually get enough about this time of year so that it looks like snow on the patio.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I have another hour before I need to get ready to go out, so I thought I'd pop back and catch up again. I also forgot to tell y'all that I finished that red tunic--the crochet version--so I hope to get some pics of both the knitted one and this one (when it's dry). 

I made chicken and fried rice tonight.


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, Sarah. Do hope you'll join us again soon and as often as possible.

Ohio Joy

|For the record: Has anyone sent me square(s) for the KAP afghan and NOT received a PM from me that the package has arrived here? Just want to make sure that there aren't any floating around in somebody's postal service.

I have received over 100 squares from all you lovely people since last November when *gottastch* sent the very first one. I know that all of you are envious of me because I get to make certain that every square has as much info personally attached to it as you sent to me. (giggle, giggle)

The intention is to chart the squares so that we can see just who created each and every lovely work which contributes a wonderful part of the whole project.

Thank you all from the bottom of my heart for your love, skills, patience in figuring out the gauge for each one and for the desire to be a part of our gathering this fall at Sam's place. You are such lovely, wonderful brothers and sisters of the heart of this group.

I owe you big time.

J


----------



## sassafras123

Tonight is eighth grade graduationsojust a quick hello. Did about $130.00 damage to my credit card at /Yarns On First, but hey, how often do I get to a real LYS?


----------



## gagesmom

Ohio Joy it is you that we all owe big time. You are joining all these squares to make wonderful afghans. My hat is off to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

After I finished the rosebud all in one this morning, I cast on for another one. Well I just finished it and it is hotoff the needles. Here it is....


----------



## gagesmom

Going to go for now, be back later.


----------



## NanaCaren

Going to try to catch a nap before I have to start taking teens home tonight. 

Good night, sleep well everyone and wake refreshed.


----------



## iamsam

how nice of you to stop by for a chat and tea with us sarah - we hope you had a good time and hope to see you again soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> We old foofs remember some of these soldiers personally. We are greatful for what they did for us, always.
> Thanks for everything you do too


----------



## Poledra65

Good evening Sam and all. Just finished with last weeks TP so I'm finally getting over here, I'll have to go back and give a better look at the recipes this week, just wanted to say hi and get in here. 
Gwen, great that they are fixing your computer, yay! David said the charging port on his tablet isn't working so I will run it over to Radio Shack and see if they can fix it, or if I need to buy him a new one, at least it was just a $69 one and nothing major expensive, but $69 is still a good chunk of change to have not last at least a year. 
Well, going back to see what mischief you've all been up to.


----------



## iamsam

Dorsey - it runs in my mind that you posted some time ago - but just to make sure - let me welcome you to the knitting tea party - we always have fresh hot tea and an empty chair at the table with your name on it - we would love to see you again sitting down with us for a chat and tea - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Dorsey said:


> Lovely recipes, and I was thinking of what to do with some shrimp - now I know. And was also thinking of where was my recipe for Nanaimo bars? Now I have one. Thanks for those recipes.
> It is a lovely day in Gig Harbor today and for most of the next week. Late in the week we will get some rain,and it will be needed by then.
> I have hay fever today, think I will go rest awhile and sneeze. : - )
> Dot
> And thanks to our veterans and our service members.


----------



## iamsam

i'll do just that - they had a game tonight - 22/9 with Ayden's team winning - Ayden had a home run - that boy can burn up the bases. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Well I just did my first back up of my computer. I did take it back to the store and they asked if I had done a backup." Me....do a back up....duh noooooooo. Told them I knew they were going to get some $$ out of me yet; had to purchase an external hard drive, bring the computer home and do a back up. Will have it back at the store at 10 a.m. tomorrow and THEN it will be about 5 days before they have it fixed. They are replacing the logic board. I will not complain; they have been very helpful and nice to work with. Will just be using the old laptop for awhile.
> 
> Sam ALL the recipes sound yummy and I'm glad they aren't all desserts! Can't decide which one to do first....LOL. I know you folks are already deep into the boys' baseball season. I chuckle every time I think of last year one of the boys being quite indignant when I referred to it as softball.....LOL. Can't wait to see how much they have grown. Be sure to let them now their "aunt Gwen" is rooting for them during their games....


----------



## martina

Ohio Joy, we all owe you thanks for stitching these squares together and charting all the details.


----------



## iamsam

i would have been inside with the windows closed - i know what fluff looks like and it really does a number on my lungs after a while. i do enjoy watching it fall - looks like snow - but don't like the allergies. --- sam



machriste said:


> Evening everybody! Thanks for the great start, Sam. The recipes sound wonderful!! It's been a beautiful day in Minnesota, but the clouds are rolling in. I spent a couple hours reading out on the patio today, until the fluff from the cotton wood trees got so thick I was afraid it would get into my iced tea! We usually get enough about this time of year so that it looks like snow on the patio.


----------



## Poledra65

Sam the recipes look fabulous, if I cook all the recipes that you post that look so good, I think I'll have enough recipes to try a new one every night for a year. 
Sarah, welcome. 
Dot, glad to see you back. 
Melody, those are both so cute!!
Julie, good evening, hope you've had a great day. 
Caren, hope your nap was good, and that you actually got one. lol
Joy, you are definitely an angel to put all those squares together.
Without our soldiers all those years ago as well as today, we might not have a place as wonderful as this to come and spend time together as we might not have the freedom to enjoy the internet the way we do. 
Well, I'm caught up so going to go knit for a while. If I don't get back tonight, sweet dreams and hugs to all.


----------



## pacer

Good evening. I am exhausted. I keep nodding off trying to read along so I am headed off to bed. I am happy to see that Gwen will get her computer repaired this time. Sam's recipes sound delicious. I might have to try one of them.


----------



## jheiens

FYI--I have 32 squares with securely attached labels listed, accounted for and whatever info you shared with your works, on my list so that I can make my chart. Had to take and receive a few phone calls (and pray, of course) for the church prayer chain but have mostly been working on the above list of things since about 7:30 this evening.

I've been busy most of the day and morning sun wakes me up rather early. So I'll say good night and get back to this tomorrow.

Rest well, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234

Just now checking in. I'm too tired to catch up, so decided to come here and get ready for the new week. I wanted to watch all of the Ranger game, but I think I have to call it a night. Hugs to all!

Two babies, 1 and 2, are exhausting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

gagesmom said:


> Sam I nearly short circuited the laptop, drooling over all your recipes. I will have one serving of each. Then I will be as big as a house.
> 
> Thanks to all who serve past and present for all that you do or have done. God bless all of you.


Melody, I think we need a KTP parade of your tops. Rather amazing and I love the way that yarn works up. Beautiful knitting too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Julie, your grandson's gansey is WOW, amazing. Great job designing and knitting. A real heirloom.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's barely 9pm here, but I'm yawning my fool head off so going to head to bed to read. Have a great night everyone. 
Hugs and sweet dreams.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- once again, a wonderful start Sam.

I just opened a thread Conversations about color with Designer1234
in the workshops #58 . I would love you to check it out and see if you find it interesting. 

The girls in the Lace thread were talking color and I ended up doing a little information and discussion thread. I think you might find it fun to read.


----------



## Dorsey

I post here once iin awhile but usually would be at the end of page 20 or so, so when I happen to be on when Sam sends in an early post, I quickly type in a reply. I simply cannot read so many pages. I know youall are close as a family, so I will be the family member that lives far away but comes to visit once in awhile. Love all the conversation that goes on, the knowledge youall have of each other, and the sincere prayers and wishes that go back and forth. What a wonderful group of people here on KP. 
Dot


----------



## Spider

Good evening all. I also want to ake time to remember all those that have fought for our freedom. 
Sam, great recipes, will try some of the no bake ones for sure. And I also love reading about the boys games.
Melanie, I wish I could knit like you, so even and so perfect and so fast. 
Been working at the antique store the last two days and I have got two pairs of fingerless gloves done.they are an easy pattern that you just knit up a basic rectangle and then sew them up . Thought I would make some up to donate this winter. At least I have been able to knit again. It is so nice.
The weather today was perfect, we had a lot of rain yesterday and a lot of the pollen washed away. So the allergies are a little better. Working six days a week I don't think is going to work, I am just getting to tired and a little stressed. To many outside demands and I am just going from one place to another. Enough complaining. Hope all are well. That little baby is growing fast. She is so cute. Love being on a jet ski, such a sense of freedom. Hugs to all.


----------



## KatyNora

Dorsey said:


> I post here once in awhile but usually would be at the end of page 20 or so, so when I happen to be on when Sam sends in an early post, I quickly type in a reply. I simply cannot read so many pages. I know youall are close as a family, so I will be the family member that lives far away but comes to visit once in awhile. Love all the conversation that goes on, the knowledge youall have of each other, and the sincere prayers and wishes that go back and forth. What a wonderful group of people here on KP.
> Dot


You don't live all that far away, Dot. The way this group is spread around the world, there's bound to be someone not far from you.  Oh, wait! It's me!! :roll: I'm in Port Orchard. :lol: You can join us for the yarn crawl when Sam comes to town in August. What fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Another great start, Sam, live the no bake recipes, just have to stay in the house & try them!
Went to Saskatoon today with DH, did some shopping & went to see a neighbor in hospital, I'm certainly ready for bed tonight. 
Melody, the latest sweaters are great. I have been looking at that yarn in emails from the yarn outlet, I keep telling myself not to buy more yarn but seeing yours I just may have to break down & order some to make baby gifts & something for GD.
Spider, no wonder you are tired, 6 days a week is too much work for anyone who also has to run a house & cook, makes me tired just thinking about all you are trying to do. I thought your city hours were going to decreased for the summer while y ou were in the antique shop? 
Ohio Joy, sounds lime you really have your work cut out for you putting all those squares together, thank you so much for doing it for all of us. Can't wait to see the finished blankets..
Sam, we don't have cottonwoods here but have black poplars that send off clouds of white fuzz this time of year, at times it looks like little snowdrifts in the yard, makes for very runny eyes & nose. Yesterday my GD kept saying look at all the bugs, she thout the floating fuzz was insects.
Well, think it time to head for bed, night all.


----------



## Railyn

Just lost the book I had written. My computer is giving me trouble. We will see if I can make it work this time. My grandson graduated high school this evening and the ceremony was outside in the football stadium. We got there about 30 minutes before the gate opened so we could get seats in the shade. I did a lot of walking and standing so I am very tired but I know what to do about tired. I was so pleased to see DGS graduated. He is a real joy Actually he is a step=grandson but I dislike that word. He is a grandson by choice and not birth.

DD#1 came over with some interesting news. She, DSIL and his father have land they got for retirement. They have to do something with it because of the way it is registered, I don't know what I am taking about. Anyway, DSIL has resigned from his job and is going up to the lanand start a Pygora goat farm. There are cabins where already and they have fixed them up. A barn and fences are going up soon. DD has 4 years until retirement so she is staying here and finish out her time. They know nothing about goat farming or any kind of farming for that matter but they are excited to learn. DD is talking about learning to spin so they can sell yarn in addition to fleece. It will be an interesting adventure to watch.
I have bread in the oven and it is about done so I will say goodnigh, sleep well and happy knitting.


----------



## gagesmom

approaching 1am and I am caught up. off to bed, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam

is david to be home any time this weekend? --- sam


Poledra65 said:


> Sam the recipes look fabulous, if I cook all the recipes that you post that look so good, I think I'll have enough recipes to try a new one every night for a year.
> Sarah, welcome.
> Dot, glad to see you back.
> Melody, those are both so cute!!
> Julie, good evening, hope you've had a great day.
> Caren, hope your nap was good, and that you actually got one. lol
> Joy, you are definitely an angel to put all those squares together.
> Without our soldiers all those years ago as well as today, we might not have a place as wonderful as this to come and spend time together as we might not have the freedom to enjoy the internet the way we do.
> Well, I'm caught up so going to go knit for a while. If I don't get back tonight, sweet dreams and hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam

an excellent idea kate - i like it. --- sam



KatyNora said:


> You don't live all that far away, Dot. The way this group is spread around the world, there's bound to be someone not far from you.  Oh, wait! It's me!! :roll: I'm in Port Orchard. :lol: You can join us for the yarn crawl when Sam comes to town in August. What fun!


----------



## iamsam

i do envy your dd railyn - that sounds like so much fun - i wish them tons of luck. congrats to the grandson for a job well done - does he have plans for the fall? --- sam



Railyn said:


> Just lost the book I had written. My computer is giving me trouble. We will see if I can make it work this time. My grandson graduated high school this evening and the ceremony was outside in the football stadium. We got there about 30 minutes before the gate opened so we could get seats in the shade. I did a lot of walking and standing so I am very tired but I know what to do about tired. I was so pleased to see DGS graduated. He is a real joy Actually he is a step=grandson but I dislike that word. He is a grandson by choice and not birth.
> 
> DD#1 came over with some interesting news. She, DSIL and his father have land they got for retirement. They have to do something with it because of the way it is registered, I don't know what I am taking about. Anyway, DSIL has resigned from his job and is going up to the lanand start a Pygora goat farm. There are cabins where already and they have fixed them up. A barn and fences are going up soon. DD has 4 years until retirement so she is staying here and finish out her time. They know nothing about goat farming or any kind of farming for that matter but they are excited to learn. DD is talking about learning to spin so they can sell yarn in addition to fleece. It will be an interesting adventure to watch.
> I have bread in the oven and it is about done so I will say goodnigh, sleep well and happy knitting.


----------



## iamsam

and with this post i am going to bed. cool tonight - i will need cover - think i will turn on the electric blanket - i hate being cold. --- sam


----------



## Railyn

thewren said:


> i do envy your dd railyn - that sounds like so much fun - i wish them tons of luck. congrats to the grandson for a job well done - does he have plans for the fall? --- sam


Yes, he is going to college and studing accounting. His grand=father was a banker so he has a hero to follow.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, your grandson's gansey is WOW, amazing. Great job designing and knitting. A real heirloom.


Thanks- I must get onto working the second sleeve!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Sam the recipes look fabulous, if I cook all the recipes that you post that look so good, I think I'll have enough recipes to try a new one every night for a year.
> Sarah, welcome.
> Dot, glad to see you back.
> Melody, those are both so cute!!
> Julie, good evening, hope you've had a great day.
> Caren, hope your nap was good, and that you actually got one. lol
> Joy, you are definitely an angel to put all those squares together.
> Without our soldiers all those years ago as well as today, we might not have a place as wonderful as this to come and spend time together as we might not have the freedom to enjoy the internet the way we do.
> Well, I'm caught up so going to go knit for a while. If I don't get back tonight, sweet dreams and hugs to all.


It was a good day, even though I was out at a Memorial Meeting- but it was a celebration of a life lived to the full- nearly fell asleep on the train on the way home- hopefully will get some of the rest I need tonight.


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Tonight is eighth grade graduationsojust a quick hello. Did about $130.00 damage to my credit card at /Yarns On First, but hey, how often do I get to a real LYS?


Quite right! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy it is you that we all owe big time. You are joining all these squares to make wonderful afghans. My hat is off to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> After I finished the rosebud all in one this morning, I cast on for another one. Well I just finished it and it is hotoff the needles. Here it is....


It's a lovely colour Mel. :thumbup: You really do knit at the speed of light don't you!
I'll add my praises for Ohio Joy too, that's a big job you're taking on. :thumbup: :thumbup:
Remembrance and thanks too to the brave men and women who fought in WW2. My father was amongst them, he was a mechanic in the RAF and spent most of the war in the desert in Libya. He was one of many who volunteered even though his job meant he could have seen the war out at home. Brave men.


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Ohio Joy it is you that we all owe big time. You are joining all these squares to make wonderful afghans. My hat is off to you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I was about to post the same comments, Joy. You (and helpers) are doing a mammoth task for which we are all very grateful :thumbup: (TNS)
> 
> After I finished the rosebud all in one this morning, I cast on for another one. Well I just finished it and it is hotoff the needles. Here it is....


You are so fast knitting these, and they are prettier each time.
:thumbup:


----------



## TNS

sassafras123 said:


> Tonight is eighth grade graduationsojust a quick hello. Did about $130.00 damage to my credit card at /Yarns On First, but hey, how often do I get to a real LYS?


Say it very quickly and it doesn't seem so much! And isn't the card meant to be your 'flexible friend' (ad. in UK for CC some years ago)? I've just done some online shopping too at Black Sheep Wools but managed to keep it to £25.....


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> how nice of you to stop by for a chat and tea with us sarah - we hope you had a good time and hope to see you again soon - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam


Welcome Sarah and Dorsey! Lovely to add to our happy chatty band. Thanks for another series of great recipe ideas, Sam. I hope you get to enjoy some more quality time with the sun, and your furries. Are you going to dye your beard?? :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi, just marking my spot. Back to catching up on last week.....


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Say it very quickly and it doesn't seem so much! And isn't the card meant to be your 'flexible friend' (ad. in UK for CC some years ago)? I've just done some online shopping too at Black Sheep Wools but managed to keep it to £25.....


I could spend $130 with great ease! But deliberately have the debit+ variety that allows expenditure only when you have a credit balance!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wanted to mark my place in the new KP --- thanks again Sam for the great recipes. DS and DDIL loved the Lebanese salad and fruit salad plus the orange/cipotle pork for fajitas, lamb, spinach and onion with harissa for pita pockets, egg plant parmigiana, cucumber salad, Moroccan sweet potatoes and grilled shrimp I made while up there. DDIL declared the Lebanese salad and her all time favorite salad! At least getting dinners on the table quickly after each getting home at 6:00 p,m. will be easier for the nnext few days.

I'll catch in later -- welcome to the new folks and I miss keeping up with old friends so will go back through postings from last week and this week. Mel, the sweaters are each cuter than the last and Betty -- hope you get better soon....been too long, Dr. visit for some antibiotics may be necessary.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> and with this post i am going to bed. cool tonight - i will need cover - think i will turn on the electric blanket - i hate being cold. --- sam


It felt chilly here last night, had to shut the fan off. The teens even got extra blankets for their tents.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 06:57. The teens had a bonfire again last night, it went into the wee small hours of the morning. Seth will be here again today, his daddy is coming over to help in the garden. I got a load of mulch yesterday so I can put it on all the gardens to help keep weeds down. 

Today's coffee.

Healing thoughts to those in need. HUGS for everyone . Smile it makes people wonder what your up too.


----------



## flyty1n

Today is the "shop hop" for quilters, so will be going with my sister to keep her out of trouble. She is to fabric as I am with yarn..and some of the fabric stores carry both. All the fabric stores have specials on this day and we'll travel up and down the length of the state visiting many of them. I'll keep a tight rein on my debit card..I hope.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I admire all the men that took up the cause --- several uncles and a debt of gratitude; I shudder every time I think that a Nazi world conquer could have happened except for the braveness and determination of these wonderful people who gave their time and even their lives to keep us all from that.



KateB said:


> It's a lovely colour Mel. :thumbup: You really do knit at the speed of light don't you!
> I'll add my praises for Ohio Joy too, that's a big job you're taking on. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Remembrance and thanks too to the brave men and women who fought in WW2. My father was amongst them, he was a mechanic in the RAF and spent most of the war in the desert in Libya. He was one of many who volunteered even though his job meant he could have seen the war out at home. Brave men.


----------



## jheiens

I goggled Railyn's reference to Pygora goats. Very interesting animals and fleeces to be harvested from them.

Best of wishes to your DD and DSIL, Railyn, on their new adventure.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another great start, Sam, live the no bake recipes, just have to stay in the house & try them!
> Went to Saskatoon today with DH, did some shopping & went to see a neighbor in hospital, I'm certainly ready for bed tonight.
> Melody, the latest sweaters are great. I have been looking at that yarn in emails from the yarn outlet, I keep telling myself not to buy more yarn but seeing yours I just may have to break down & order some to make baby gifts & something for GD.
> Spider, no wonder you are tired, 6 days a week is too much work for anyone who also has to run a house & cook, makes me tired just thinking about all you are trying to do. I thought your city hours were going to decreased for the summer while y ou were in the antique shop?
> Ohio Joy, sounds lime you really have your work cut out for you putting all those squares together, thank you so much for doing it for all of us. Can't wait to see the finished blankets..
> Sam, we don't have cottonwoods here but have black poplars that send off clouds of white fuzz this time of year, at times it looks like little snowdrifts in the yard, makes for very runny eyes & nose. Yesterday my GD kept saying look at all the bugs, she thout the floating fuzz was insects.
> Well, think it time to head for bed, night all.


In Germany they call this fluff Sommer Schnee (summer snow.) Don't you love seeing the world through children's eyes! Saskatoon, DH actually thought about taking a job there once. At least I think it was Saskatoon. Many, many years ago when he was getting near graduation.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Railyn said:


> Just lost the book I had written. My computer is giving me trouble. We will see if I can make it work this time. My grandson graduated high school this evening and the ceremony was outside in the football stadium. We got there about 30 minutes before the gate opened so we could get seats in the shade. I did a lot of walking and standing so I am very tired but I know what to do about tired. I was so pleased to see DGS graduated. He is a real joy Actually he is a step=grandson but I dislike that word. He is a grandson by choice and not birth.
> 
> DD#1 came over with some interesting news. She, DSIL and his father have land they got for retirement. They have to do something with it because of the way it is registered, I don't know what I am taking about. Anyway, DSIL has resigned from his job and is going up to the lanand start a Pygora goat farm. There are cabins where already and they have fixed them up. A barn and fences are going up soon. DD has 4 years until retirement so she is staying here and finish out her time. They know nothing about goat farming or any kind of farming for that matter but they are excited to learn. DD is talking about learning to spin so they can sell yarn in addition to fleece. It will be an interesting adventure to watch.
> I have bread in the oven and it is about done so I will say goodnigh, sleep well and happy knitting.


Sorry about the lost post but how exciting to have a goat farm in the family. I wish your DSIL much success and to have your DD learn to spin is absolutely a wonderful possibility. Spinning is so relaxing once you have learned it. Only 4 yrs. for her till retirement, so not too long. Is the land in Texas and not too far away? Here I ask a question and I may not see the answer. Life is getting busy. Right now nothing is open so I can't start my running around to get ready. Hugs and congratulations on wonderful, exciting new beginnings in your family.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I have another hour before I need to get ready to go out, so I thought I'd pop back and catch up again. I also forgot to tell y'all that I finished that red tunic--the crochet version--so I hope to get some pics of both the knitted one and this one (when it's dry).
> 
> I made chicken and fried rice tonight.


Can't wait to see the red tunic. So nice to have something done. I need to get something started. My needles are not being used, but will pack some in the suitcase and if there is any time, which I doubt, I will start something.


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Happy Birthday to Jonibee- don't recall seeing her here for a while- but sincere birthday wishes, none the less!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> i'll do just that - they had a game tonight - 22/9 with Ayden's team winning - Ayden had a home run - that boy can burn up the bases. --- sam


Congratulations on the win! I know they were happy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello to all. Happy Birthday Jonibee.

Ohio Joy....100 squares...Yay!!!!!!!
Do you have any help putting it together? That's a lot of work and may I add my thanks for your volunteering to do this. A huge undertaking as we all know. Sewing something together at the end takes as much time as knitting it often and this may take more.

Sassafras...Hope you enjoyed the graduation. Whoopee...Enjoy the yarn. Can't wait to see the magic you do with it.

Gagesmom...Lemon, love it but can't believe it. Wow, another one. Beautiful. Just think of all the treasures these will be.

Gwen...What, repairs already. So glad they are going to take care of it, but still an inconvenience.

Well, we are without a land phone line and such an inconvenience at a time like this. Just amazing the timing of this and they couldn't fix it yesterday, so hopefully today. People can call and it rings but we can't see who it is and we can't answer.

Sam...Have to check out those recipes. No bake for summer is perfect. Thank you to you and the person who requested it. Sounds like you have quite an athletic family there. Do they get that from you? Great job Sam with the recipes, went back and checked them. Mmmmm lemon quinoa with veggie broth in my version. Wonderful. A fun thing I have done to make veggie meatballs is using a falafel mix. Make small balls with them and fry them. Suppose they could be baked. I don't mix them in with the sauce so they have a little crunch on the outside and soft inside. Fun experiment.

Caren...A bonfire, what fun. My sister and her husband do that with the family too and such beautiful memories it will make. They are moving and one of their requirements is that it be somewhere where they can still have the family bonfires.

flyty1n...Have a wonderful time at the fabric stores and some with yarn...What fun!!! Have a safe and wonderful time. Wishing you good weather.

Designer...Your Color Conversation sounds wonderful. Will probably be looking in when life dies down. Did look at a few of the posts already and so beautiful with the northern lites and the crocheted pieces too. Hope all is ok with the test and if you find anything out, that it is something that can be corrected. Big Hugs and be well soon.

Julie...Sure hope the cold is on its way out and you are feeling better.

Spider...So glad you are able to knit again!!!!

I know I have missed some posts from last week and will get behind this week. Wishing you all good health and healing wishes to those who need them. Hugs to all feeling down. There are people on here who care and count me in that group.

Well, I really must get back to work. DH is still sleeping but I warned him that if he didn't come to bed, this was around 2 am, I would be working even if he was sleeping and might wake him up. Too many things to get done to wait and if I don't get them done now they won't get done.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- once again, a wonderful start Sam.
> 
> I just opened a thread Conversations about color with Designer1234
> in the workshops #58 . I would love you to check it out and see if you find it interesting.
> 
> The girls in the Lace thread were talking color and I ended up doing a little information and discussion thread. I think you might find it fun to read.


I missed you yesterday and I don't remember you being on Thursday either. Did you get the results of your EKG or would you prefer to keep it private? 
After the problem Daralene had, I could understand!
Now I know you were probably preparing your color thread!
Hugs,


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> Good evening all. I also want to ake time to remember all those that have fought for our freedom.
> Sam, great recipes, will try some of the no bake ones for sure. And I also love reading about the boys games.
> Melanie, I wish I could knit like you, so even and so perfect and so fast.
> Been working at the antique store the last two days and I have got two pairs of fingerless gloves done.they are an easy pattern that you just knit up a basic rectangle and then sew them up . Thought I would make some up to donate this winter. At least I have been able to knit again. It is so nice.
> The weather today was perfect, we had a lot of rain yesterday and a lot of the pollen washed away. So the allergies are a little better. Working six days a week I don't think is going to work, I am just getting to tired and a little stressed. To many outside demands and I am just going from one place to another. Enough complaining. Hope all are well. That little baby is growing fast. She is so cute. Love being on a jet ski, such a sense of freedom. Hugs to all.


Unless you HAVE to work, I hope you will cut back. We want you to be well and happy!
Hugs, dearest friend,


----------



## jknappva

Marilyn, it's so good to read your posts and know you and Ray are doing so well. I remember well your note right after the new year when you were so discouraged about your health news. And now it seems that both of you are doing really great.
It sounds as if your DD hear DH are starting an adventure. I wish them much luck!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 06:57. The teens had a bonfire again last night, it went into the wee small hours of the morning. Seth will be here again today, his daddy is coming over to help in the garden. I got a load of mulch yesterday so I can put it on all the gardens to help keep weeds down.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. HUGS for everyone . Smile it makes people wonder what your up too.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee. I'm glad you're getting some help with your garden.
It sounds like exciting times at your house with bonfires and parties!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

OOPSIE! Sorry!


----------



## mjs

Railyn said:


> Just lost the book I had written. My computer is giving me trouble. We will see if I can make it work this time. My grandson graduated high school this evening and the ceremony was outside in the football stadium. We got there about 30 minutes before the gate opened so we could get seats in the shade. I did a lot of walking and standing so I am very tired but I know what to do about tired. I was so pleased to see DGS graduated. He is a real joy Actually he is a step=grandson but I dislike that word. He is a grandson by choice and not birth.
> 
> There is an interesting book about people who moved to VT to raise goats and that could provide some useful information. It may be called Goat song.
> 
> DD#1 came over with some interesting news. She, DSIL and his father have land they got for retirement. They have to do something with it because of the way it is registered, I don't know what I am taking about. Anyway, DSIL has resigned from his job and is going up to the lanand start a Pygora goat farm. There are cabins where already and they have fixed them up. A barn and fences are going up soon. DD has 4 years until retirement so she is staying here and finish out her time. They know nothing about goat farming or any kind of farming for that matter but they are excited to learn. DD is talking about learning to spin so they can sell yarn in addition to fleece. It will be an interesting adventure to watch.
> I have bread in the oven and it is about done so I will say goodnigh, sleep well and happy knitting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Good morning all from GA! Just catching up before I take laptop to the computer doctor......Cashmere yes, already a repair....one of the ports will not take any plug ins.......at least it is being covered by the warranty. Will be on old laptop for about a week. Because the port is welded to the logic board they have to replace the entire logic board. 

Love that Marilyn's DD & DSIL are going to start a Pygora goat farm. Wishing them lots of luck and happiness with this new adventure. 

Melody we need a video of you knitting.....you must be lightening fast....LOL Nice work took. Belated congratulations to Gage too. 

PurpleFi looking forward to hearing how the jet skiing went. Never done that.
Need pictures for sure!


----------



## NanaCaren

Read this interesting bit about keeping some vegetables fresh for extended periods of time. Not that they last very long in my house. Still going to give it a try and see how it turns out. 
Might be a good idea if you have extra of these vegetables at harvest time. NOt e to self remember this come harvest.  :roll:

If you wrap your celery in tin foil before placing it in the fridge it will last for weeks, and it will still be fresh and crisp when you pull it out! This also works for stored broccoli for 7 weeks wrapped in tin foil, and heads of lettuce for at least 6 weeks!


----------



## patocenizo

Good morning Sam!!! Thanks for the wonderful recipes. Talk about no bake recipes, last night my DH and I went to a fabulous concert at our performing arts center...but before attending the concert we had dinner at a seafood restaurant and we had their Peruvian Ceviche...outstanding! No, I do not have a recipe for that one and the concert??? None other than Carmina Burana. The choir and orchestra got a long standing ovation, it was really one of the best we have ever attended and if you are wondering about Carmina Burana, check it out on YouTube, there are several videos to watch, one that is short is by Andre Rieu. Thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party!


----------



## Sarah Chana

It's so funny..... When I answered Sam's great recipes page, I was welcomed to the Forum by a few people. I thank them for that, it's always so nice to be welcomed. I must say that since I officially joined a few months ago, I've posted several hundred times and have 'talked' with many people. So, I was pleasantly surprised by more welcomes. I think this is such a rather unusually nice, cohesive group of people.We are all lucky that we all met and are enjoying the time spent.... thanks to our devoted and capable administrator. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all. Happy Birthday Jonibee.
> 
> Caren...A bonfire, what fun. My sister and her husband do that with the family too and such beautiful memories it will make. They are moving and one of their requirements is that it be somewhere where they can still have the family bonfires.
> 
> I know I have missed some posts from last week and will get behind this week. Wishing you all good health and healing wishes to those who need them. Hugs to all feeling down. There are people on here who care and count me in that group.
> 
> Well, I really must get back to work. DH is still sleeping but I warned him that if he didn't come to bed, this was around 2 am, I would be working even if he was sleeping and might wake him up. Too many things to get done to wait and if I don't get them done now they won't get done.


Bonfires are loads of fun. I grew up having lots of campfires and bonfires so much fun and the memories will last a life time. I can not imagine not having a place to spend time outdoors and have a bonfire in the summer months.

The teens wouldn't even hear me if I made noise in the mornings. I am getting more garden stuff done today if I don't there will be vegetables that I won't have. I am going to grow egg plant again this year it did very well last year.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Hello to all. Happy Birthday Jonibee.
> 
> flyty1n...Have a wonderful time at the fabric stores and some with yarn...What fun!!! Have a safe and wonderful time. Wishing you good weather.
> 
> Designer...Your Color Conversation sounds wonderful. Will probably be looking in when life dies down. Did look at a few of the posts already and so beautiful with the northern lites and the crocheted pieces too. Hope all is ok with the test and if you find anything out, that it is something that can be corrected. Big Hugs and be well soon.
> 
> Julie...Sure hope the cold is on its way out and you are feeling better.
> 
> Spider...So glad you are able to knit again!!!!
> 
> Well, I really must get back to work. DH is still sleeping but I warned him that if he didn't come to bed, this was around 2 am, I would be working even if he was sleeping and might wake him up. Too many things to get done to wait and if I don't get them done now they won't get done.


Dittoing much of the above. The antibiotic is causing the mucus to run- which is causing a cough- more of an irritation than a worry- but a bit of a nuisance- I can most of the time now, thank goodness, breath.
Glad DH is asleep- hope your work does not bother him- don't go at it too hard, dear- you don't want to be aching all the way to Florida.


----------



## Lurker 2

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! Thanks for the wonderful recipes. Talk about no bake recipes, last night my DH and I went to a fabulous concert at our performing arts center...but before attending the concert we had dinner at a seafood restaurant and we had their Peruvian Ceviche...outstanding! No, I do not have a recipe for that one and the concert??? None other than Carmina Burana. The choir and orchestra got a long standing ovation, it was really one of the best we have ever attended and if you are wondering about Carmina Burana, check it out on YouTube, there are several videos to watch, one that is short is by Andre Rieu. Thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party!


Don't have to check it on youtube- used to own a copy- but that is awol- Naughty, but oh so hilarious! I must get around to replacing it!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffee. I'm glad you're getting some help with your garden.
> It sounds like exciting times at your house with bonfires and parties!
> Junek


Good morning June. You are most welcome, I have a couple new coffee cups I'm planning on getting photos of when I get a free minute or two. 
I am glad for the offer of help even if I have to pick him up. 
Very exciting times we still have the end of the year pool party to go then it will slow down for a bit. :roll: I hope. Pool parties are always part of the summer here. Today there be will be more teens for another bonfire. Must remember to get more supplies for s'mores.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sarah Chana said:


> It's so funny..... When I answered Sam's great recipes page, I was welcomed to the Forum by a few people. I thank them for that, it's always so nice to be welcomed. I must say that since I officially joined a few months ago, I've posted several hundred times and have 'talked' with many people. So, I was pleasantly surprised by more welcomes. I think this is such a rather unusually nice, cohesive group of people.We are all lucky that we all met and are enjoying the time spent.... thanks to our devoted and capable administrator. :thumbup:


The KTP, is a different entity from the KP. I am not an afficionado of much of the general forum.


----------



## Patches39

Great receips, the the salads, thanks.
And I do remember the men who gave so much for our freedom, and there family's.


----------



## pacer

Sarah Chana said:


> It's so funny..... When I answered Sam's great recipes page, I was welcomed to the Forum by a few people. I thank them for that, it's always so nice to be welcomed. I must say that since I officially joined a few months ago, I've posted several hundred times and have 'talked' with many people. So, I was pleasantly surprised by more welcomes. I think this is such a rather unusually nice, cohesive group of people.We are all lucky that we all met and are enjoying the time spent.... thanks to our devoted and capable administrator. :thumbup:


Welcome to the KP and to the KTP. How long have you been knitting and what do you like to make? Look forward to having you join our party in conversation.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. You are most welcome, I have a couple new coffee cups I'm planning on getting photos of when I get a free minute or two.
> I am glad for the offer of help even if I have to pick him up.
> Very exciting times we still have the end of the year pool party to go then it will slow down for a bit. :roll: I hope. Pool parties are always part of the summer here. Today there be will be more teens for another bonfire. Must remember to get more supplies for s'mores.


Have you ever made banana boats with the kids?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Bonfires are loads of fun. I grew up having lots of campfires and bonfires so much fun and the memories will last a life time. I can not imagine not having a place to spend time outdoors and have a bonfire in the summer months.
> 
> The teens wouldn't even hear me if I made noise in the mornings. I am getting more garden stuff done today if I don't there will be vegetables that I won't have. I am going to grow egg plant again this year it did very well last year.


I could eat Aubergine- Brinjal as it is known in India- till it came out my ears- our hot season is not certain enough- it is a crop that one year will do well, others it fails miserably. Sadly when I thought I was going to Australia- I sold my biggest pots.


----------



## Patches39

Hi all just saying hi, on my way to mountains for a few days. Weather is great up there. :lol: be blessed all.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Have you ever made banana boats with the kids?


No do to to many with banana allergies in the family. Makes it extremely hard seems how nearly every receipt out there that makes GF and reduced calorie uses bananas as their main ingredient. So many good sounding receipts until I get to the banana. There really isn't anything that can be substituted for flavor and texture both. It's like peanut butter they say here eat healthy and give you receipts that use peanut butter. Healthy NO I'd be dead. I can substitute other nut butters with little or no texture difference.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> No do to to many with banana allergies in the family. Makes it extremely hard seems how nearly every receipt out there that makes GF and reduced calorie uses bananas as their main ingredient. So many good sounding receipts until I get to the banana. There really isn't anything that can be substituted for flavor and texture both. It's like peanut butter they say here eat healthy and give you receipts that use peanut butter. Healthy NO I'd be dead. I can substitute other nut butters with little or no texture difference.


What about trying avocado for the banana?


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I could eat Aubergine- Brinjal as it is known in India- till it came out my ears- our hot season is not certain enough- it is a crop that one year will do well, others it fails miserably. Sadly when I thought I was going to Australia- I sold my biggest pots.


Last year is the first time I've gotten it to grow. I have one single zucchini plant and one yellow summer squash plant. They are so plentiful around here for a decent price during the sumner months. I have lost most of my larger pots the reason I am going back to planting in the ground this year.  I have decided to do complete over haul of the front garden area. I need something new to look at. I have also discovered a couple new flowers that might look good in the space.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Last year is the first time I've gotten it to grow. I have one single zucchini plant and one yellow summer squash plant. They are so plentiful around here for a decent price during the sumner months. I have lost most of my larger pots the reason I am going back to planting in the ground this year.  I have decided to do complete over haul of the front garden area. I need something new to look at. I have also discovered a couple new flowers that might look good in the space.


We will be looking for photos, when you are ready!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> What about trying avocado for the banana?


I do use avocado in place of it but for those of us that remember the taste of bananas it is not the same.  It's like trying to find flours to substitute that are gluten free. I have yet to find any that compare to a good whole wheat tasting bread or the canary bread you can reproduce the taste. I have not given up trying though.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw one being made on the TV yesterday (Farm Wife cooking show -- she opened up the banana with the peel on it and put in dried cherries, chocolate chips, etc. and was then going to put in on the grill. Looked like it would be fun to open up and make a great banana split!!



pacer said:


> Have you ever made banana boats with the kids?


----------



## Sorlenna

I've put the potatoes on to cook for the potato salad; I hope people aren't getting tired of it--hope to make something different for the next get together. We have too many birthdays in a row! 

Not sure what else is happening today, but I'd better get to it. 

Hugs & blessings--welcome new folks to the KTP and happy birthday to Jonibee!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I do use avocado in place of it but for those of us that remember the taste of bananas it is not the same.  It's like trying to find flours to substitute that are gluten free. I have yet to find any that compare to a good whole wheat tasting bread or the canary bread you can reproduce the taste. I have not given up trying though.


2 tsp instant active yeast
1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbspn extra
3 tsp sugar
1 1/2 tsp salt
3 tsp guar gum
1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
1/4 cup skim mlk powder (or do you need to avoid dairy too)
3 Tbspn canola oil
1/2 cup chickpea flour (garbanzo flour)
1/2 cup tapioca flour
1 cup rice flour
1 cup maize cornflour
makes a 750g loaf
these cups are 250ml, 
Bread machine/ on gluten free cycle
or I can give you the hand made instructions
It is a Simon and Alison Holst recipe- not quite wheat like
but they reckon it is pretty close- cuts well for sandwiches and toast.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've never learned to cook aubergines (egg plants) very well, but was going to make some with harissa (my newest find in the Middleastern markets along with Za'atar) and I love their flavors. But DDIL had some leftover spaghetti sauce and small bits of parmesan and mozzarella cheese in her refrigerator, so I decided to make eggplant parmesan boats instead. I sliced each eggplant in 1/2 and scored the eggplant and slathered it with No-salt seasonings, pepper and olive oil and cooked for about 1/2 hour. I let them cool over night. I scooped out the "boats" the next morning and saute'd the eggplant meat some more with zuchinni, yellow squash, cooked quinoa, onion and all the Italian seasonigs, sauce and cheeses. I reloaded the eggplant shells and covered them with foil. I left instructions for DS to put them on the grill on indirect heat until the sauce was bubbly in the boats and then to open them up and put some goat cheese on the top before eating. They're having them for dinner tonight - I sampled the filling mixture while making it and it was quite good so I think it's going to taste even better once all the flavors are melded, the contents are all bubbly and the cheese is all melted -- hope they enjoy them. I'll have to try making Aubergine-Brinjal for the next time. The Lebanese salad with the Za'atar and Morroccan sweet potatoes with harissa, honey & cinnamon were awesome---and the grilled shrimp basted with the spicy harissa was awesome. I left my bottles of seasoning up at their house so will go have to stock my shelves again.



Lurker 2 said:


> I could eat Aubergine- Brinjal as it is known in India- till it came out my ears- our hot season is not certain enough- it is a crop that one year will do well, others it fails miserably. Sadly when I thought I was going to Australia- I sold my biggest pots.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I've put the potatoes on to cook for the potato salad; I hope people aren't getting tired of it--hope to make something different for the next get together. We have too many birthdays in a row!
> 
> Not sure what else is happening today, but I'd better get to it.
> 
> Hugs & blessings--welcome new folks to the KTP and happy birthday to Jonibee!


I love potato salad, I make it all year.

Hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> 2 tsp instant active yeast
> 1 cup warm water plus 2 Tbspn extra
> 3 tsp sugar
> 1 1/2 tsp salt
> 3 tsp guar gum
> 1 large egg plus 1 large egg white
> 1/4 cup skim mlk powder (or do you need to avoid dairy too)
> 3 Tbspn canola oil
> 1/2 cup chickpea flour (garbanzo flour)
> 1/2 cup tapioca flour
> 1 cup rice flour
> 1 cup maize cornflour
> makes a 750g loaf
> these cups are 250ml,
> Bread machine/ on gluten free cycle
> or I can give you the hand made instructions
> It is a Simon and Alison Holst recipe- not quite wheat like
> but they reckon it is pretty close- cuts well for sandwiches and toast.


Thank you I will give it a try. I have all the flours too. I will just leave the milk out the first time and then maybe use coconut water in place of water. Chrissy will be happy I'm making bread I have been avoiding it lately. Thank you for the heads up on the volume of the cup.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I've never learned to cook aubergines (egg plants) very well, but was going to make some with harissa (my newest find in the Middleastern markets along with Za'atar) and I love their flavors. But DDIL had some leftover spaghetti sauce and small bits of parmesan and mozzarella cheese in her refrigerator, so I decided to make eggplant parmesan boats instead. I sliced each eggplant in 1/2 and scored the eggplant and slathered it with No-salt seasonings, pepper and olive oil and cooked for about 1/2 hour. I let them cool over night. I scooped out the "boats" the next morning and saute'd the eggplant meat some more with zuchinni, yellow squash, cooked quinoa, onion and all the Italian seasonigs, sauce and cheeses. I reloaded the eggplant shells and covered them with foil. I left instructions for DS to put them on the grill on indirect heat until the sauce was bubbly in the boats and then to open them up and put some goat cheese on the top before eating. They're having them for dinner tonight - I sampled the filling mixture while making it and it was quite good so I think it's going to taste even better once all the flavors are melded, the contents are all bubbly and the cheese is all melted -- hope they enjoy them. I'll have to try making Aubergine-Brinjal for the next time. The Lebanese salad with the Za'atar and Morroccan sweet potatoes with harissa, honey & cinnamon were awesome---and the grilled shrimp basted with the spicy harissa was awesome. I left my bottles of seasoning up at their house so will go have to stock my shelves again.


When can I stop by your house, Rookie? I just adore the things- when I am feeling lazy (which is most of the time in the kitchen when it is just me) I just skim the frypan with oil (because of being borderline diabetic)- slice them into circles and cook until browning- I never bother with the half hour salting that a lot of receipts demand- the modern Aubergine does not seem to come bitter- I slather a bit of cheese on top while still really hot- so it melts a bit- I 'spose one could put them under the grill- but that is a palaver in my house! As I have been saying I could eat that till the cows come home- and at any time of day.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you I will give it a try. I have all the flours too. I will just leave the milk out the first time and then maybe use coconut water in place of water. Chrissy will be happy I'm making bread I have been avoiding it lately. Thank you for the heads up on the volume of the cup.


My pleasure! the receipt does say to measure the liquid ingredients in first- for best results.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all, 10:35am and I had a sleep in this morning. Woke up at 10, boy did it feel good. :thumbup: 

Going to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom

lol, thanks cashmeregma


Cashmeregma said:


> Melody, I think we need a KTP parade of your tops. Rather amazing and I love the way that yarn works up. Beautiful knitting too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> My pleasure! the receipt does say to measure the liquid ingredients in first- for best results.


I will do the liquid first seems to work best.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. You are most welcome, I have a couple new coffee cups I'm planning on getting photos of when I get a free minute or two.
> I am glad for the offer of help even if I have to pick him up.
> Very exciting times we still have the end of the year pool party to go then it will slow down for a bit. :roll: I hope. Pool parties are always part of the summer here. Today there be will be more teens for another bonfire. Must remember to get more supplies for s'mores.


It shows what a great mom you are that the teens congregate at your house!! When they're at your house, you know where your teens are. When we lived in the country, our front yard was always the place for baseball games. It was large enough that there was no danger of a stray ball breaking a window. And it seems like every day , I ended up pitching as often as they could drag me out! Not that I was that great but it seems I was the only one who could get the ball as far as the batter!!
I'm sure you enjoy the bonfires and parties as much as the teens do.
Have a great day!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> I admire all the men that took up the cause --- several uncles and a debt of gratitude; I shudder every time I think that a Nazi world conquer could have happened except for the braveness and determination of these wonderful people who gave their time and even their lives to keep us all from that.


 :thumbup: We had several family members who were veterans, sadly all are gone now. I didn't watch TV yesterday so didn't see any of the ceremonies for D day. I know there was some discussion on the news about the age of the veterans of D day & how soon they will all be gone. It amazes me how so many were able to come home & live " normal" lives after the horror they saw. The world owes them so much.


----------



## gagesmom

well I have caught up.

Caren I envy your teens for the bonfire, the one thing I miss from being out at the house.

Patches enjoy your time in the mountains

to all of you, have a great day and I will check in later on


----------



## gagesmom

well I have caught up.

Caren I envy your teens for the bonfire, the one thing I miss from being out at the house.

Patches enjoy your time in the mountains

to all of you, have a great day and I will check in later on


----------



## jknappva

Patches39 said:


> Hi all just saying hi, on my way to mountains for a few days. Weather is great up there. :lol: be blessed all.


Lucky you. Enjoy!! And you'll have to tell us all about the trip when you get home!


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Read this interesting bit about keeping some vegetables fresh for extended periods of time. Not that they last very long in my house. Still going to give it a try and see how it turns out.
> Might be a good idea if you have extra of these vegetables at harvest time. NOt e to self remember this come harvest.  :roll:
> 
> If you wrap your celery in tin foil before placing it in the fridge it will last for weeks, and it will still be fresh and crisp when you pull it out! This also works for stored broccoli for 7 weeks wrapped in tin foil, and heads of lettuce for at least 6 weeks!


Thanks for the tip, I'll have to try that.


----------



## sassafras123

TNS, love your logic.
Cashmere, hope your lAnd line gets restored much pronto.
Sam, I'm with you I hate being cold. Had heat in seat on on way to Starbucks this morni g. Felt so good.


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: We had several family members who were veterans, sadly all are gone now. I didn't watch TV yesterday so didn't see any of the ceremonies for D day. I know there was some discussion on the news about the age of the veterans of D day & how soon they will all be gone. It amazes me how so many were able to come home & live " normal" lives after the horror they saw. The world owes them so much.


My uncle was one of the fortunate ones who did come home especially since he escaped from a German prison camp. After a rough few years of getting over the war, (it was called shell shocked at that time. No one had heard of PTDS, is that right? I can never get it straight!) he married and had a wonderful life. He was one of the kindest, gentlest men I ever knew.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> I could eat Aubergine- Brinjal as it is known in India- till it came out my ears- our hot season is not certain enough- it is a crop that one year will do well, others it fails miserably. Sadly when I thought I was going to Australia- I sold my biggest pots.


I don't know if you get wooden palettes there( they things they use for shipping many things, they are a flat of boards fork lifts can pick up) here they get thrown away so you can get them free many places but a friend was telling me she was using them to plant in. She put them upside down, cover the bottom & up the sides with landscape fabric, then filled the box with potting mix The idea is to be able to plant a 4 foot square that no weeds should get in. I would think you could plant quite alot in one.


----------



## Bonnie7591

NanaCaren said:


> Last year is the first time I've gotten it to grow. I have one single zucchini plant and one yellow summer squash plant. They are so plentiful around here for a decent price during the sumner months. I have lost most of my larger pots the reason I am going back to planting in the ground this year.  I have decided to do complete over haul of the front garden area. I need something new to look at. I have also discovered a couple new flowers that might look good in the space.


What new plants are you putting in?
The workshop I went to the other night for self-watering planters, they lady suggested using empty mineral tub(used for cattle), they are about the size of a 1/2 barrel. Here some of the farm supply stores recycle them, you can get them for $5. I'm going to try to get some, could grow quite alot in them, she said 5 tomatoes, I'm going to put watermelon & cantelope in the huge pot I have made.


----------



## Bonnie7591

DH has finally pulled the camper up to the house, where there is power so I can vacuum out the dust & Finally get my kitchen back, I've had 2 tubs full of dishes, pots etc that I brought in to wash sitting in the corner for over a week waiting on him. I hate having it look such a mess. 
I h ave my big tub to plant & a few other garden things to do, then tidy up the house so must get to it. Have a good day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Those of you who live in the southern States, I need your help for funeral etiquette. We haven't gone to a funeral for a very long time. My summer clothes are scarcer than winter clothes.

Are people wearing all black any more? It is a Protestant funeral. If it is the south is it ok to wear shoes that are jeweled but are shaped like tongs? I have loads of gorgeous high heels that I can no longer wear.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I will do the liquid first seems to work best.


Let me know if it works! And what the taste/handle is like!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if you get wooden palettes there( they things they use for shipping many things, they are a flat of boards fork lifts can pick up) here they get thrown away so you can get them free many places but a friend was telling me she was using them to plant in. She put them upside down, cover the bottom & up the sides with landscape fabric, then filled the box with potting mix The idea is to be able to plant a 4 foot square that no weeds should get in. I would think you could plant quite alot in one.


It is just without a vehicle- I would have difficulty getting to the local palette suppliers- and then one needs to be able to get it home, once you have bought it!


----------



## machriste

patocenizo said:


> and the concert??? None other than Carmina Burana. The choir and orchestra got a long standing ovation, it was really one of the best we have ever attended and if you are wondering about Carmina Burana, check it out on YouTube, there are several videos to watch, one that is short is by Andre Rieu. Thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party!


Love it!! Have sung it twice--once with FM Symphony in Fargo, ND, and once in Birmingham, AL with symphony there, and will get to hear it performed in a couple weeks by MN Symphony (no longer on lock-out, thank goodness!!) and MN Chorale.


----------



## iamsam

just got this recipe from a friend of mine - it really sounds good. --- sam

Taco Ring

Ingredients

2 crescent roll tubes
1 LB ground beef (or ground turkey)
1 packet of taco seasoning
1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese
Shredded lettuce
1 or 2 diced tomatoes depending on size
1/2 small can Olives (sliced) (Avocado, Sour cream etc)

Directions

Separate the crescent pastry and lay out in a circle, pointed ends out on a foil lined pizza pan, sprayed very lightly with cooking spray. Use some of the leftover crescent rolls to make the center a bit thicker as this will hold the meat.

Brown meat in a frying pan until no longer pink. Drain fat and add taco seasoning as directed on package, reducing the water to a scant 1/3 cup from the 1/2 cup called for. Drain excess liquid from meat.

Sprinkle meat mixture in a circle inside the crescent rolls, then sprinkle 1 cup of the cheese over the meat. Pull crescent roll points over meat and cheese and tuck in.

Bake at 350 degrees until pastry is golden brown (30 min).

Add remaining 1/2 cup of cheese, chopped lettuce, tomato, black olives, and jalapenos (if using), into the middle of the ring, then add a few dollops of sour cream if desired, before serving. Due to one family member having a great dislike for sour cream we serve the sour cream in a dish alone, and allow each person to add it as they choose.


----------



## Sarah Chana

OK, so now I'm beginning to understand the protocol. What I don't understand though is how I got on this list. Can someone also tell me about this? I know nothing about this group other than I was delighted with Sam's recipes the other day- didn't even notice it was not KP, then got the welcomes to KTP. Is this a sub-division? What is it's mission? I'd very much like to learn a little about it.
Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## iamsam

i love black sheep wools - have some lovely wool for two sweaters when i get to them. --- sam



TNS said:


> Say it very quickly and it doesn't seem so much! And isn't the card meant to be your 'flexible friend' (ad. in UK for CC some years ago)? I've just done some online shopping too at Black Sheep Wools but managed to keep it to £25.....


----------



## iamsam

i'm thinking about it. --- sam



TNS said:


> Welcome Sarah and Dorsey! Lovely to add to our happy chatty band. Thanks for another series of great recipe ideas, Sam. I hope you get to enjoy some more quality time with the sun, and your furries. Are you going to dye your beard?? :shock:


----------



## iamsam

that is definitely my kind of breakfast - ice cream - cake - and chocolate syrup. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very sunny Great Bend where it is 11c/52f at 06:57. The teens had a bonfire again last night, it went into the wee small hours of the morning. Seth will be here again today, his daddy is coming over to help in the garden. I got a load of mulch yesterday so I can put it on all the gardens to help keep weeds down.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need. HUGS for everyone . Smile it makes people wonder what your up too.


----------



## Dorsey

KatyNora said:


> You don't live all that far away, Dot. The way this group is spread around the world, there's bound to be someone not far from you.  Oh, wait! It's me!! :roll: I'm in Port Orchard. :lol: You can join us for the yarn crawl when Sam comes to town in August. What fun!


I don't know anything about a yarn crawl, maybe could do it if not on the wrong dates for me. Yep, Port Orchard just a hop and skip down the road. I go there frequently, Jo-Ann's and A Good Yarn Shop. Have you done the yarn crawl before or is this a new thing?
Dot


----------



## iamsam

you're right Julie - nor have we heard from miss pam - she should be back from London by now i would think. hope they are both just busy with their lives and if they are lurking - stop in and say hi. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Happy Birthday to Jonibee- don't recall seeing her here for a while- but sincere birthday wishes, none the less!


----------



## patocenizo

Great!!


machriste said:


> Love it!! Have sung it twice--once with FM Symphony in Fargo, ND, and once in Birmingham, AL with symphony there, and will get to hear it performed in a couple weeks by MN Symphony (no longer on lock-out, thank goodness!!) and MN Chorale.


----------



## iamsam

will have to try that. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Read this interesting bit about keeping some vegetables fresh for extended periods of time. Not that they last very long in my house. Still going to give it a try and see how it turns out.
> Might be a good idea if you have extra of these vegetables at harvest time. NOt e to self remember this come harvest.  :roll:
> 
> If you wrap your celery in tin foil before placing it in the fridge it will last for weeks, and it will still be fresh and crisp when you pull it out! This also works for stored broccoli for 7 weeks wrapped in tin foil, and heads of lettuce for at least 6 weeks!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Don't know about the south, but at the last two wakes and funerals I was at, the family wore dark clothes (navy, brown, black, but with some pop of color in the scarf, etc....mostly, they wore flats so that they'd be comfortable standing all day...I would suspect that sandals might be frowned on...JMO. I think comfort is the key---but then, for Dale's Dad's wake, we knew he wanted celebration rather than grief so we wore happy colors and his coffin flower drape was made up of live garden plants with pepper plans, tomato plants and even a stalk of corn or two...very unconventional and family members took the plants home for their gardens. I think personalization to the deceased as much as possible is still the key to etiquette.



Cashmeregma said:


> Those of you who live in the southern States, I need your help for funeral etiquette. We haven't gone to a funeral for a very long time. My summer clothes are scarcer than winter clothes.
> 
> Are people wearing all black any more? It is a Protestant funeral. If it is the south is it ok to wear shoes that are jeweled but are shaped like tongs? I have loads of gorgeous high heels that I can no longer wear.


----------



## iamsam

i wish i could understand what they are saying - i have never heard this before. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Don't have to check it on youtube- used to own a copy- but that is awol- Naughty, but oh so hilarious! I must get around to replacing it!


----------



## iamsam

what a super idea for a strawberry bed. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't know if you get wooden palettes there( they things they use for shipping many things, they are a flat of boards fork lifts can pick up) here they get thrown away so you can get them free many places but a friend was telling me she was using them to plant in. She put them upside down, cover the bottom & up the sides with landscape fabric, then filled the box with potting mix The idea is to be able to plant a 4 foot square that no weeds should get in. I would think you could plant quite alot in one.


----------



## iamsam

i would think as long as you are not in jeans it would work. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Those of you who live in the southern States, I need your help for funeral etiquette. We haven't gone to a funeral for a very long time. My summer clothes are scarcer than winter clothes.
> 
> Are people wearing all black any more? It is a Protestant funeral. If it is the south is it ok to wear shoes that are jeweled but are shaped like tongs? I have loads of gorgeous high heels that I can no longer wear.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Bonfires are loads of fun. I grew up having lots of campfires and bonfires so much fun and the memories will last a life time. I can not imagine not having a place to spend time outdoors and have a bonfire in the summer months.
> 
> The teens wouldn't even hear me if I made noise in the mornings. I am getting more garden stuff done today if I don't there will be vegetables that I won't have. I am going to grow egg plant again this year it did very well last year.


When DS#1 was still living at home, I was hoovering one morning about 11am when the house phone rang. I answered it and a mechanical voice said, "People are trying to sleep, could you please stop hoovering,"....he had sent a text to our phone from his bedroom upstairs! Did I stop hoovering?....no, I took the Hoover upstairs and left it running outside his door! :evil: :lol:


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> Hi all just saying hi, on my way to mountains for a few days. Weather is great up there. :lol: be blessed all.


Enjoy!


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Don't know about the south, but at the last two wakes and funerals I was at, the family wore dark clothes (navy, brown, black, but with some pop of color in the scarf, etc....mostly, they wore flats so that they'd be comfortable standing all day...I would suspect that sandals might be frowned on...JMO. I think comfort is the key---but then, for Dale's Dad's wake, we knew he wanted celebration rather than grief so we wore happy colors and his coffin flower drape was made up of live garden plants with pepper plans, tomato plants and even a stalk of corn or two...very unconventional and family members took the plants home for their gardens. I think personalization to the deceased as much as possible is still the key to etiquette.


Thanks Rookie. My feet are pretty swollen and after flying they will be even worse, so better go get me a new pair of flats. I have old lady shoes and tongs. LOL It will be a lot of psychologists and ministers, so I will go with what you said. Can't wait any longer so I have to start looking now.


----------



## iamsam

sarah - the knitting tea party was originally designed to mimic a real tea party in a parlor - a virtual parlor where everyone has a place at the tea table. it started out being just a weekend posting - then it slowly lengthened until now it goes from Friday to Friday - i start a new one every Friday at 5:00PM. we talk about everything except religion and politics - nothing contravercial - light parlor talk. but we have evolved - i'm not sure how to describe it - i think we are unique as an online forum - there is a caring here - a feeling a safety where we can speak of our joys and well as our sorrows - where we can ask for prayers and healing energy. we can vent and know there will be hugs to make us feel better. we also talk about knitting and recipes. i sometimes wonder how we find time to knit with all the cooking and eating going on. many of our members are facing life threatening health problems and they can come here and talk about their fears and hopes knowing that they are going to find loving shoulders to lean against and a helping hand to help them on their way. i am blesses to be able to host this fine group - i don't feel like a host though - i just feel like a member of a very fine loving and caring group. --- sam



Sarah Chana said:


> OK, so now I'm beginning to understand the protocol. What I don't understand though is how I got on this list. Can someone also tell me about this? I know nothing about this group other than I was delighted with Sam's recipes the other day- didn't even notice it was not KP, then got the welcomes to KTP. Is this a sub-division? What is it's mission? I'd very much like to learn a little about it.
> Thanks,
> Sarah


----------



## iamsam

Dorsey - our yarn crawls are epic - last year we did the entire coast on 101 - katynora will need to give the towns - i can't remember - but it was an all day affair - we had so much fun. can't remember kate - was this the second or third one? --- sam



Dorsey said:


> I don't know anything about a yarn crawl, maybe could do it if not on the wrong dates for me. Yep, Port Orchard just a hop and skip down the road. I go there frequently, Jo-Ann's and A Good Yarn Shop. Have you done the yarn crawl before or is this a new thing?
> Dot


----------



## iamsam

too funny kate - maybe you should have told him to hoover the upstairs. --- sam



KateB said:


> When DS#1 was still living at home, I was hoovering one morning about 11am when the house phone rang. I answered it and a mechanical voice said, "People are trying to sleep, could you please stop hoovering,"....he had sent a text to our phone from his bedroom upstairs! Did I stop hoovering?....no, I took the Hoover upstairs and left it running outside his door! :evil: :lol:


----------



## Sarah Chana

thewren said:


> sarah - the knitting tea party was originally designed to mimic a real tea party in a parlor - a virtual parlor where everyone has a place at the tea table. it started out being just a weekend posting - then it slowly lengthened until now it goes from Friday to Friday - i start a new one every Friday at 5:00PM. we talk about everything except religion and politics - nothing contravercial - light parlor talk. but we have evolved - i'm not sure how to describe it - i think we are unique as an online forum - there is a caring here - a feeling a safety where we can speak of our joys and well as our sorrows - where we can ask for prayers and healing energy. we can vent and know there will be hugs to make us feel better. we also talk about knitting and recipes. i sometimes wonder how we find time to knit with all the cooking and eating going on. many of our members are facing life threatening health problems and they can come here and talk about their fears and hopes knowing that they are going to find loving shoulders to lean against and a helping hand to help them on their way. i am blesses to be able to host this fine group - i don't feel like a host though - i just feel like a member of a very fine loving and caring group. --- sam


Sam, thanks so much. I appreciate your explanation. It clarifies a lot for me. I'd like to stay for tea. It's a form of art in and of itself. Sarah


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren said:


> It felt chilly here last night, had to shut the fan off. The teens even got extra blankets for their tents.


You and Sam should come to Texas. It was 90 degrees here last evening. Unfortunately, by May, the temperatures never go down in the evenings. What a shock to us when we first moved here from PA. I wish it stayed warm in the winter, but my bathroom is colder than the one in PA. Go figure.


----------



## 81brighteyes

And with regards to Sam's reply to a new visitor, Sarah, I would like to add that none of the donuts, cakes or pies contain one calorie or fat so we can virtually "eat" all we want! How's that for a wonderful party?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


----------



## agnescr

Hello and good evening from a very soggy Fife, started out lovely this am,so i had my washing out...4 lines, went away to visit Colin in hospital he is having a good week so hopefully that will continue,and the heavens opened,it has been raining non stop 3 hours...washing was wetter than when I put it out,and I was drenched just walking from bus stop to house,sweater and jeans no coat no brolly :roll: :roll:  :thumbdown: On the bright side I am showered and in my jammies tv on,war movies seems to be all we are getting so will try to catch up this TP.
Though "strange no post from the KTP" then realised the new TP would have started.
Hugs adn good vibes to all who require them x


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


What... didn't they lay on a purple jet-ski? nice pic x


----------



## agnescr

81brighteyes said:


> You and Sam should come to Texas. It was 90 degrees here last evening. Unfortunately, by May, the temperatures never go down in the evenings. What a shock to us when we first moved here from PA. I wish it stayed warm in the winter, but my bathroom is colder than the one in PA. Go figure.


Can you send some heat here....am sooooooooooooo fed up of rain


----------



## gagesmom

Purple, you look fabulous sitting there with your gs. Your smile says it all.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Love it!! Have sung it twice--once with FM Symphony in Fargo, ND, and once in Birmingham, AL with symphony there, and will get to hear it performed in a couple weeks by MN Symphony (no longer on lock-out, thank goodness!!) and MN Chorale.


You are fortunate! Here a decent concert would cost about a month's worth of my housekeeping budget. Consequently I don't. Can't justify starving the dog.


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> i wish i could understand what they are saying - i have never heard this before. --- sam


Sam, it's in some funny languages--some old German. There's also some Latin. The composer, Carl Orff used some very bawdy old German drinking songs and some medieval magical incantations. There are probably a couple of the most beautiful soprano solos in it that I know of. (that was a pretty clumsy sentence!) I think it's more a pleasure of just plain sound than a composition that has any meaningful story. It also has a children's choir and a brass band.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i love black sheep wools - have some lovely wool for two sweaters when i get to them. --- sam


Can I tempt you to turn them into a gansey? I can point you to designs that are relatively simple!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you're right Julie - nor have we heard from miss pam - she should be back from London by now i would think. hope they are both just busy with their lives and if they are lurking - stop in and say hi. --- sam


We have so many drop by, and then fade out of sight- I tried to load everyone on the Buddy list, but it cuts out at about 102.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> You are fortunate! Here a decent concert would cost about a month's worth of my housekeeping budget. Consequently I don't. Can't justify starving the dog.


i want to go see Alfie Boe in Edinburgh but nobody else likes him and as it would mean a late night train home I am not to keen to go alone


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


LOL!! Looks like you survived the jet-skiing! And had fun from the smile!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i wish i could understand what they are saying - i have never heard this before. --- sam


darling Sam- it is medieval Latin- and not even the Pope speaks that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> When DS#1 was still living at home, I was hoovering one morning about 11am when the house phone rang. I answered it and a mechanical voice said, "People are trying to sleep, could you please stop hoovering,"....he had sent a text to our phone from his bedroom upstairs! Did I stop hoovering?....no, I took the Hoover upstairs and left it running outside his door! :evil: :lol:


A hoover BTW is a vacuum cleaner!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

agnescr said:


> Can you send some heat here....am sooooooooooooo fed up of rain


I would OH so gladly trade you heat for rain!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam, thanks so much. I appreciate your explanation. It clarifies a lot for me. I'd like to stay for tea. It's a form of art in and of itself. Sarah


And you are so welcome! You probably clicked on the listing in the Daily Digest at some point.


----------



## machriste

Sam, this will take you to a performance of Carmina Burana with lyrics and translation


----------



## tami_ohio

Marking my place. I've been attempting to crochet shoes for Arriana but I'm having gauge issues. Of course it doesn't help that the pattern are for 0-3 months and she's 4 months, so I'm using size 5 cotton thread instead of size10. Instead of a size 6 hook I'm using a size 4. Hah. I got the gauge for the size 10 cotton. Grr. Good thing we traced her foot and the shoes her toes are in the end of! 

We have a birthday party for 2 of the grandsons this afternoon. M is working on drain tile. He will have to quit by 4:30 so we can go. I forgot to buy cards so we will have to leave early enough for that. Luckily Target is just around the corner from the party. The gift is a family zoo pass. I did the same thing last year they loved it and wanted it again. So easy!

Tami


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> i want to go see Alfie Boe in Edinburgh but nobody else likes him and as it would mean a late night train home I am not to keen to go alone


And I have not heard of Alfie Boe down here- is he a singer- I can appreciate not wanting to travel home after dark- daylight would be ok- Is there any one you could stay the night with?

I found Waverley very big and scary- and had to do it twice into the night- but fortunately not late night as it would be after a show!


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds quite tasty. Will have to give it a try.


RookieRetiree said:


> I've never learned to cook aubergines (egg plants) very well, but was going to make some with harissa (my newest find in the Middleastern markets along with Za'atar) and I love their flavors. But DDIL had some leftover spaghetti sauce and small bits of parmesan and mozzarella cheese in her refrigerator, so I decided to make eggplant parmesan boats instead. I sliced each eggplant in 1/2 and scored the eggplant and slathered it with No-salt seasonings, pepper and olive oil and cooked for about 1/2 hour. I let them cool over night. I scooped out the "boats" the next morning and saute'd the eggplant meat some more with zuchinni, yellow squash, cooked quinoa, onion and all the Italian seasonigs, sauce and cheeses. I reloaded the eggplant shells and covered them with foil. I left instructions for DS to put them on the grill on indirect heat until the sauce was bubbly in the boats and then to open them up and put some goat cheese on the top before eating. They're having them for dinner tonight - I sampled the filling mixture while making it and it was quite good so I think it's going to taste even better once all the flavors are melded, the contents are all bubbly and the cheese is all melted -- hope they enjoy them. I'll have to try making Aubergine-Brinjal for the next time. The Lebanese salad with the Za'atar and Morroccan sweet potatoes with harissa, honey & cinnamon were awesome---and the grilled shrimp basted with the spicy harissa was awesome. I left my bottles of seasoning up at their house so will go have to stock my shelves again.


----------



## Sarah Chana

81brighteyes said:


> And with regards to Sam's reply to a new visitor, Sarah, I would like to add that none of the donuts, cakes or pies contain one calorie or fat so we can virtually "eat" all we want! How's that for a wonderful party?


Brighteyes, That's a distinct plus for me. I'm what one would consider to be a bit 'fluffy'.....Nice to be welcomed into the tea.


----------



## Gweniepooh

The funerals I've been to lately folks wear black or anything more subdued in color but then again not necessarily. No need to wear heels either. (At least not here)


Cashmeregma said:


> Those of you who live in the southern States, I need your help for funeral etiquette. We haven't gone to a funeral for a very long time. My summer clothes are scarcer than winter clothes.
> 
> Are people wearing all black any more? It is a Protestant funeral. If it is the south is it ok to wear shoes that are jeweled but are shaped like tongs? I have loads of gorgeous high heels that I can no longer wear.


----------



## Bonnie7591

That sounds really good, maybe my picky family will even eat it


thewren said:


> just got this recipe from a friend of mine - it really sounds good. --- sam
> 
> Taco Ring
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 crescent roll tubes
> 1 LB ground beef (or ground turkey)
> 1 packet of taco seasoning
> 1 1/2 cups grated cheddar cheese
> Shredded lettuce
> 1 or 2 diced tomatoes depending on size
> 1/2 small can Olives (sliced) (Avocado, Sour cream etc)
> 
> Directions
> 
> Separate the crescent pastry and lay out in a circle, pointed ends out on a foil lined pizza pan, sprayed very lightly with cooking spray. Use some of the leftover crescent rolls to make the center a bit thicker as this will hold the meat.
> 
> Brown meat in a frying pan until no longer pink. Drain fat and add taco seasoning as directed on package, reducing the water to a scant 1/3 cup from the 1/2 cup called for. Drain excess liquid from meat.
> 
> Sprinkle meat mixture in a circle inside the crescent rolls, then sprinkle 1 cup of the cheese over the meat. Pull crescent roll points over meat and cheese and tuck in.
> 
> Bake at 350 degrees until pastry is golden brown (30 min).
> 
> Add remaining 1/2 cup of cheese, chopped lettuce, tomato, black olives, and jalapenos (if using), into the middle of the ring, then add a few dollops of sour cream if desired, before serving. Due to one family member having a great dislike for sour cream we serve the sour cream in a dish alone, and allow each person to add it as they choose.


  :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> what a super idea for a strawberry bed. --- sam


That's what I was thinking of trying. I would still get the d## dandelions though as the fuzz floats everywhere. :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> When DS#1 was still living at home, I was hoovering one morning about 11am when the house phone rang. I answered it and a mechanical voice said, "People are trying to sleep, could you please stop hoovering,"....he had sent a text to our phone from his bedroom upstairs! Did I stop hoovering?....no, I took the Hoover upstairs and left it running outside his door! :evil: :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> What... didn't they lay on a purple jet-ski? nice pic x


Hi Purple! I was about to say the same .... Or is black the new purple? Enjoy the rest of your stay.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's what I was thinking of trying. I would still get the d## dandelions though as the fuzz floats everywhere. :roll:


I like my high pots though because they are a bit higher than the average dog can aim- although this would not be the case with Sydney!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sam I've made the taco ring before and II believe I got the recipe here awhile back. Really tasty. Glad you posted it again.

Purple you look like you had a blast on the jet ski. It must have been lots of fun.

Am using the old computer and had forgotten how s==l--o--w it is. UGH! Oh well...at least I can get online! Won't complain too much.


----------



## TNS

machriste said:


> Sam, this will take you to a performance of Carmina Burana with lyrics and translation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is really useful as i never could tell what the words were, let alone translate them to English. Thanks machriste.


----------



## Bonnie7591

81brighteyes said:


> You and Sam should come to Texas. It was 90 degrees here last evening. Unfortunately, by May, the temperatures never go down in the evenings. What a shock to us when we first moved here from PA. I wish it stayed warm in the winter, but my bathroom is colder than the one in PA. Go figure.[/quote
> 
> It was 2C/34F night before last & down to 1C last night, my poor plants were shivering. not sure what is going on but if this is global warming we are in trouble :roll: definitey not normal to be so cool.seems we will not get summer. Thunderstorm happening just now. I have some outside work to get done but will sit until the storm passes. I bought a cover yesterday to keep the white butterflies out of my cabbage, broccoli & kale so I don't have to use chemicals, want to get it on but too windy just now. I got my self-watering planter organized, just need to bring dirt from the garden to fill it, funny, thee are 2 trucks & 2 quads in the yard most of the time but when I need to haul something there's never one here :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


Looks like fun for all. Are you on a river?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> A hoover BTW is a vacuum cleaner!!!!!!


When read the first time , I thought Kate was " hanging close to her son", hovering, then when I realized it was noisy, I caught on :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

NanaCaren said:


> Smile it makes people wonder what your up too.


 :lol: :thumbup: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Hello and good evening from a very soggy Fife, started out lovely this am,so i had my washing out...4 lines, went away to visit Colin in hospital he is having a good week so hopefully that will continue,and the heavens opened,it has been raining non stop 3 hours...washing was wetter than when I put it out,and I was drenched just walking from bus stop to house,sweater and jeans no coat no brolly :roll: :roll:  :thumbdown: On the bright side I am showered and in my jammies tv on,war movies seems to be all we are getting so will try to catch up this TP.
> Though "strange no post from the KTP" then realised the new TP would have started.
> Hugs adn good vibes to all who require them x


Murphy strikes again, had you taken a coat & umbrella, the sun would have been out all day.
Glad Colin is doing a little better, hope that continues. How's the finger doing?


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sarah Chana said:


> Brighteyes, That's a distinct plus for me. I'm what one would consider to be a bit 'fluffy'.....Nice to be welcomed into the tea.


Glad you stopped by. It says you are from the Garden State, where is that? Not being American, I'm not familiar with the expression.


----------



## TNS

This is my current project, just over half way. Its 'Rocking Rib Wrap' from an interesting book I've recently bought, The Shape of Knitting. The construction is totally different from anything I've done before as its made up of units. You knit one small set of stitches for 8/9 stitches deep, then move on to the next as you progress along a 'row' as defined by the author. After a few false starts I've got quite fond of it! This one is knit in Sirdar escape DK, but I plan to do another in something much lighter weight for summer.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> This is my current project, just over half way. Its 'Rocking Rib Wrap' from an interesting book I've recently bought, The Shape of Knitting. The construction is totally different from anything I've done before as its made up of units. You knit one small set of stitches for 8/9 stitches deep, then move on to the next as you progress along a 'row' as defined by the author. After a few false starts I've got quite fond of it! This one is knit in Sirdar escape DK, but I plan to do another in something much lighter weight for summer.


That looks most interesting, Lin!


----------



## martina

thewren said:


> sarah - the knitting tea party was originally designed to mimic a real tea party in a parlor - - i don't feel like a host though - i just feel like a member of a very fine loving and caring group. --- sam


It is because of the way you host the tea party that it is running the way it does. A friendly caring group, and like any party the success is due to the host.


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> Murphy strikes again, had you taken a coat & umbrella, the sun would have been out all day.
> Glad Colin is doing a little better, hope that continues. How's the finger doing?


aye I know Bonnie never fails when I go out and leave washing out it will rain.
finger just about there, dead skin and scab to come of and then it will be a great improvement


----------



## agnescr

TNS said:


> This is my current project, just over half way. Its 'Rocking Rib Wrap' from an interesting book I've recently bought, The Shape of Knitting. The construction is totally different from anything I've done before as its made up of units. You knit one small set of stitches for 8/9 stitches deep, then move on to the next as you progress along a 'row' as defined by the author. After a few false starts I've got quite fond of it! This one is knit in Sirdar escape DK, but I plan to do another in something much lighter weight for summer.


looks good be nice in 3/4 ply


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> It is because of the way you host the tea party that it is running the way it does. A friendly caring group, and like any party the success is due to the host.


That is so true!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> aye I know Bonnie never fails when I go out and leave washing out it will rain.
> finger just about there, dead skin and scab to come of and then it will be a great improvement


It is no wonder, now I see it from this angle that you need to use the next finger when knitting. Do you have any sensation, other than pain, yet?


----------



## Sarah Chana

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you stopped by. It says you are from the Garden State, where is that? Not being American, I'm not familiar with the expression.


New Jersey is known here in the U.S. as the Garden State.
Each state has its official name and then also a name for which the state is famous. We're also famous for our many diners( simpler types of meals of moderate pricing).


----------



## KatyNora

Dorsey said:


> I don't know anything about a yarn crawl, maybe could do it if not on the wrong dates for me. Yep, Port Orchard just a hop and skip down the road. I go there frequently, Jo-Ann's and A Good Yarn Shop. Have you done the yarn crawl before or is this a new thing?
> Dot


Well, I've never gone on one of the "official" local yarn crawls, although I've certainly been tempted. But Sam comes to visit friends in Seattle each year in August, so we steal him for a day and make up our own list of shops to see. The first time, 2012, our group was only Sam, Sandy and me. Last year, a non-KP friend of mine and some other South Sound KP members joined us for the first few shops. With luck, we'll get even more folks this year. Hint, hint.... :lol:


----------



## KatyNora

KateB said:


> When DS#1 was still living at home, I was hoovering one morning about 11am when the house phone rang. I answered it and a mechanical voice said, "People are trying to sleep, could you please stop hoovering,"....he had sent a text to our phone from his bedroom upstairs! Did I stop hoovering?....no, I took the Hoover upstairs and left it running outside his door! :evil: :lol:


Love it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> just got this recipe from a friend of mine - it really sounds good. --- sam
> 
> Taco Ring. Page 9
> 
> Taco rings are really good and a favorite of my nephews. This is what it will look like when done, or close any ways.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> that is definitely my kind of breakfast - ice cream - cake - and chocolate syrup. --- sam


On occasion I have been known to have a similar breakfast. I am one of those mothers that allows the little ones to have what they are going to eat for breakfast.Thank goodness mine liked breakfast food, time of day is optional.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> It is no wonder, now I see it from this angle that you need to use the next finger when knitting. Do you have any sensation, other than pain, yet?


nail and top of finger don't have much sensation,apart from stabbing pains,will probably lose nail,but much better than losing tip of finger,just wish all that junk would fall off hopefully when I am asleep


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> will have to try that. --- sam


Elishia was here today she brought Michael his birthday cake. I was telling her about the celery she ail try it too. I can try it but I'm going to have to buy celery for just that reason.


----------



## RookieRetiree

With foot swelling issues, I think sandals would be just fine----like I said---comfort is key!!



Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Rookie. My feet are pretty swollen and after flying they will be even worse, so better go get me a new pair of flats. I have old lady shoes and tongs. LOL It will be a lot of psychologists and ministers, so I will go with what you said. Can't wait any longer so I have to start looking now.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got this recipe from a friend of mine - it really sounds good. --- sam
> 
> Taco Ring. Page 9
> 
> Taco rings are really good and a favorite of my nephews. This is what it will look like when done, or close any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oooooooooooooo now am hungry.
Click to expand...


----------



## agnescr

RookieRetiree said:


> With foot swelling issues, I think sandals would be just fine----like I said---comfort is key!!


Think they will just be pleased to see you there to mind to much about what you have on your feet


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'd head there with you if I could---train ride and all---he's a delight to hear (and to look at).



agnescr said:


> i want to go see Alfie Boe in Edinburgh but nobody else likes him and as it would mean a late night train home I am not to keen to go alone


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> I saw one being made on the TV yesterday (Farm Wife cooking show -- she opened up the banana with the peel on it and put in dried cherries, chocolate chips, etc. and was then going to put in on the grill. Looked like it would be fun to open up and make a great banana split!!


We use to make them at camp. We peeled back the top part of the banana peel and scooped out a small amount of banana and then put in mini marshmallows and chocolate chips. Then we placed the peel back over the top of the banana and wrapped it in foil. Then we placed it in the hot embers of the campfire for only a few minutes and then took it out and ate it. It was a nice alternative to s'mores. Dried cherries sounds like a nice alternative as well.


----------



## RookieRetiree

An original from Les Miserable' -- but also has done some concerts! YouTube should give you some clips....His "Bring Him Home" gives me goosebumps.



Lurker 2 said:


> And I have not heard of Alfie Boe down here- is he a singer- I can appreciate not wanting to travel home after dark- daylight would be ok- Is there any one you could stay the night with?
> 
> I found Waverley very big and scary- and had to do it twice into the night- but fortunately not late night as it would be after a show!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Hello all....finally finished last week, but can't get through the few pages of this week, so checking in to save a spot. The recipes were very interesting this week, Sam. Several are already marked for trying! Thanks!

I've been busy knitting....baby things and I finally settled on something to make for the KAP....have a few done, but they go quickly...I think they'll be cute! heehee!!! Gotta' come to KAP if you want to know what I'm making! 

We are going out to one of my favorite Chicago restaurants tonight (Yoshi's)...several celebrations - a retirement, a job obtained, another job kept, almost summer...life and friendship in general! Wish y'all could join us.

I started reading Shirley's color workshop....it's great! Is it too late to sign up?

Prayers & good wishes for all
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

It was good as I was tasting it along the way--great way to keep mess out of kitchen because it could all be done on the grill if desired....the gooey cheese on top will make it a real winner and a complete meal.



Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds quite tasty. Will have to give it a try.


----------



## cmaliza

TNS said:


> You are so fast knitting these, and they are prettier each time.
> :thumbup:


~~~SO true! (re Mel's all in ones)


----------



## agnescr

agnescr said:


> i want to go see Alfie Boe in Edinburgh but nobody else likes him and as it would mean a late night train home I am not to keen to go alone


Julie he sings everything from opera to gospel to rock and pop you really should check him out on youtube, great singer great eye candy lol


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> Today is the "shop hop" for quilters, so will be going with my sister to keep her out of trouble. She is to fabric as I am with yarn..and some of the fabric stores carry both. All the fabric stores have specials on this day and we'll travel up and down the length of the state visiting many of them. I'll keep a tight rein on my debit card..I hope.


~~~Good luck!....or else Good Shopping! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Hello and good evening from a very soggy Fife, started out lovely this am,so i had my washing out...4 lines, went away to visit Colin in hospital he is having a good week so hopefully that will continue,and the heavens opened,it has been raining non stop 3 hours...washing was wetter than when I put it out,and I was drenched just walking from bus stop to house,sweater and jeans no coat no brolly :roll: :roll:  :thumbdown: On the bright side I am showered and in my jammies tv on,war movies seems to be all we are getting so will try to catch up this TP.
> Though "strange no post from the KTP" then realised the new TP would have started.
> Hugs adn good vibes to all who require them x


Isn't that they way it always happens.OH dear I was told to always have a brolly with me, I didn't listen and got wet a few times. The other day I got two loads ready to go out and the skies opened up. I had just told the teens I was unplugging the dryer for the summer. Seems how I needed the bedding to be dry I had to use the dryer. :/


----------



## cmaliza

patocenizo said:


> Good morning Sam!!! Thanks for the wonderful recipes. Talk about no bake recipes, last night my DH and I went to a fabulous concert at our performing arts center...but before attending the concert we had dinner at a seafood restaurant and we had their Peruvian Ceviche...outstanding! No, I do not have a recipe for that one and the concert??? None other than Carmina Burana. The choir and orchestra got a long standing ovation, it was really one of the best we have ever attended and if you are wondering about Carmina Burana, check it out on YouTube, there are several videos to watch, one that is short is by Andre Rieu. Thanks for hosting this weekend's tea party!


~~~
AHHHhhhh...Carmina Burana is one of my absolute favorites! Have never heard it live...only recordings. I'll try the YouTube videos. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia was here today she brought Michael his birthday cake. I was telling her about the celery she ail try it too. I can try it but I'm going to have to buy celery for just that reason.


Great cake...

:thumbup:


----------



## Dorsey

KatyNora said:


> Well, I've never gone on one of the "official" local yarn crawls, although I've certainly been tempted. But Sam comes to visit friends in Seattle each year in August, so we steal him for a day and make up our own list of shops to see. The first time, 2012, our group was only Sam, Sandy and me. Last year, a non-KP friend of mine and some other South Sound KP members joined us for the first few shops. With luck, we'll get even more folks this year. Hint, hint.... :lol:


Sounds like fun to me - but I'm an old lady, don't know if I can keep up with youall. Maybe a couple shops or so. Keep me in mind, please?
Dot


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


Looks like you are having a very good time. I keep telling myself I'm going to go on a jet ski but never seem to.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Great cake...
> 
> :thumbup:


Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


----------



## KatyNora

agnescr said:


> Julie he sings everything from opera to gospel to rock and pop you really should check him out on youtube, great singer great eye candy lol


I just found him on Spotify. Thanks to all who brought him to the party.  Beautiful voice!

Re: Alfie Boe


----------



## agnescr

KatyNora said:


> I just found him on Spotify. Thanks to all who brought him to the party.  Beautiful voice!
> 
> Re: Alfie Boe


His full name is Alfred Giovanni Roncalli Boe

I have bought all his CD's and they play on repeat on CD player also downloaded everything on to my MP3 player


----------



## cmaliza

Sarah Chana said:


> Sam, thanks so much. I appreciate your explanation. It clarifies a lot for me. I'd like to stay for tea. It's a form of art in and of itself. Sarah


~~~You are always welcome to stay for tea...there is always a spot at the table. It's magic! :thumbup: 
We share - some more, some less....however you feel. It's a lovely family!


----------



## KatyNora

Dorsey said:


> Sounds like fun to me - but I'm an old lady, don't know if I can keep up with youall. Maybe a couple shops or so. Keep me in mind, please?
> Dot


That's no excuse! I won't impugn the others, but it's quite a while since I qualified as a spring chicken. :lol: We'll definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## PurpleFi

TNS said:


> Hi Purple! I was about to say the same .... Or is black the new purple? Enjoy the rest of your stay.


If our new car is anything to go by then black is denfinitely the new purple :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Looks like you are having a very good time. I keep telling myself I'm going to go on a jet ski but never seem to.


You'd love it. Xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to bed now as gs1 is here and he will be up bright and early.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sarah Chana said:


> New Jersey is known here in the U.S. as the Garden State.
> Each state has its official name and then also a name for which the state is famous. We're also famous for our many diners( simpler types of meals of moderate pricing).


At a guess I would have thought it referred to California.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, the cupcakes are so cute. Does she do that for a hobby or business?


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> 
> just got this recipe from a friend of mine - it really sounds good. --- sam
> 
> Taco Ring. Page 9
> 
> Taco rings are really good and a favorite of my nephews. This is what it will look like when done, or close any ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except Crescent rolls are unobtainable here- I would have to start from Scratch, and make my own Croissants dough- and I forgot when I gave my Vista machine to Fofoa that I had not retrieved, my brilliant recipe using evaporated (Carnation ) milk.
> I just deleted everything- because I did not want her to get access to anything I had written or typed.
Click to expand...


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks most interesting, Lin!


It certainly is that, but I'm not sure it's all that attractive knitted in this DK.....
Im going to finish it and see how it looks on the person.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> nail and top of finger don't have much sensation,apart from stabbing pains,will probably lose nail,but much better than losing tip of finger,just wish all that junk would fall off hopefully when I am asleep


mmmmmm, I'd agree on that one!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> An original from Les Miserable' -- but also has done some concerts! YouTube should give you some clips....His "Bring Him Home" gives me goosebumps.


I really have not got youtube under control yet, but I have enjoyed having Carmina Burana as background to the computer, this morning- Thanks *Machriste.*
What is your voice range? My daughter had a lovely soprano, into the Mezzo range.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> It certainly is that, but I'm not sure it's all that attractive knitted in this DK.....
> Im going to finish it and see how it looks on the person.


Often happens that way with a new technique.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie he sings everything from opera to gospel to rock and pop you really should check him out on youtube, great singer great eye candy lol


I'll look him up when it is not Sunday!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Except Crescent rolls are unobtainable here- I would have to start from Scratch, and make my own Croissants dough- and I forgot when I gave my Vista machine to Fofoa that I had not retrieved, my brilliant recipe using evaporated (Carnation ) milk.
> I just deleted everything- because I did not want her to get access to anything I had written or typed.


I remember the trouble some had finding crescent rolls. I have made this by making biscuits and rolling it out thinner than normal and cutting triangles. Using them instead of the crescent rolls, gives a bit of a different taste but basically the same idea.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> You'd love it. Xx


I may have to give it a try next time I get a chance.


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, the cupcakes are so cute. Does she do that for a hobby or business?


Thank you I will pass it on to her. She really enjoys making the cakes.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~
> AHHHhhhh...Carmina Burana is one of my absolute favorites! Have never heard it live...only recordings. I'll try the YouTube videos. Thanks! :thumbup:


I have so many things that give me goose bumps- from Handel, through Bach, Mozart- Faure- Had rather a thing for the various Requiem Masses at one point. And the was nothing to beat the days when I used to be able to belt out the Hallelujah chorus from the Messiah- sadly all in the past since I wrecked my voice box.
Mwyffanwy was my songbird- Bronwen can dance but is possibly tone deaf- like her dad- who talks of being what he calls- amusiac


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, the cupcakes are so cute. Does she do that for a hobby or business?


What page are the cupcakes on- I saw Michael's Mountain Dew six pack cake- but no cup-cakes.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> T These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house.
> 
> Wow! Those cupcakes are just too adorable!!! What a talent!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I remember the trouble some had finding crescent rolls. I have made this by making biscuits and rolling it out thinner than normal and cutting triangles. Using them instead of the crescent rolls, gives a bit of a different taste but basically the same idea.


And given the amount of butter in a genuine Croissant- I would not be able to eat for a month- in this marginal diabetic state. I am trying to limit myself to 3 teaspoons a day- does not go far!


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> I really have not got youtube under control yet, but I have enjoyed having Carmina Burana as background to the computer, this morning- Thanks *Machriste.*
> What is your voice range? My daughter had a lovely soprano, into the Mezzo range.


I was a lyric soprano at one time, but old age has taken it's toll!!! My first career was teaching music.--mostly vocal. Now i sing with my dear friends during water aerobics and otherwise continue to love being a listener.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And given the amount of butter in a genuine Croissant- I would not be able to eat for a month- in this marginal diabetic state. I am trying to limit myself to 3 teaspoons a day- does not go far!


I know what you mean a very lot of butter. I find if I make my own and use coconut oil it isn't as bad but I also need to find a gluten free receipt that tastes close. My friend has one I need to get from her. 3 teaspoons definitely does not go far.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> I was a lyric soprano at one time, but old age has taken it's toll!!! My first career was teaching music.--mostly vocal. Now i sing with my dear friends during water aerobics and otherwise continue to love being a listener.


I have so many singers I love- and so many recordings awol- Montserrat Caballe was one I adored obviously not soprano. Had a copy of Carmen with (golly CRAFT has struck) the Greek singer- that was the Onassis girlfriend- what on earth was her name? I am coming up with Melina whats her name - and that is a very different kettle of fish.

got it- Maria Callas!


----------



## AZ Sticks

Just a quick hi - I am trying to finish some chores around here this weekend - spent last week running errands almost every day - I am ready to stay home for a few days!! We are supposed to get over 100 a couple of days next week- I will try and stay inside in the cool as much as possible. Sounds like we will be going back to Phoenix the last week in June- I will know more next week. Started an all in one top like Melly has been making - I was ready for something that required a little concentration but that wouldn't take forever to finish - I will post my first effort - I am not sure I quite get the instructions but maybe it will look better once I am done - ttyl - AZ


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I know what you mean a very lot of butter. I find if I make my own and use coconut oil it isn't as bad but I also need to find a gluten free receipt that tastes close. My friend has one I need to get from her. 3 teaspoons definitely does not go far.


You can say that again! I must look around for a (is it distilled) suitable coconut oil- that of course is something we are not short of!


----------



## Dorsey

KatyNora said:


> That's no excuse! I won't impugn the others, but it's quite a while since I qualified as a spring chicken. :lol: We'll definitely keep you in mind.


Thanks and I look forward to this!

Dot


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> You can say that again! I must look around for a (is it distilled) suitable coconut oil- that of course is something we are not short of!


I use the same coconut oil for my cooking as I use for my salves and lotions. Pretty much everything I make/grow is eatable, no worries if the wee ones taste it. Good quality coconut oil is hard to find here.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, Sam, the "No Bake Cookie Clusters" are something I used to make for my family-- so good! Kids love them.


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> T These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house.
> 
> Wow! Those cupcakes are just too adorable!!! What a talent!
> 
> 
> 
> I will let her know. I think she has great talent when it comes to cakes.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Except Crescent rolls are unobtainable here- I would have to start from Scratch, and make my own Croissants dough- and I forgot when I gave my Vista machine to Fofoa that I had not retrieved, my brilliant recipe using evaporated (Carnation ) milk.
> I just deleted everything- because I did not want her to get access to anything I had written or typed.


Julie, could you use a biscuit dough? Wouldn't be quite the same but much less work that croissants.

I see I should have read to the end as Caren made the same comment.

Well, the heavens have just opened up here, absolutely pouring. I got my planters done just in time. At the rate things are going I won't have to worry about watering but I'm sure it will turn hot & dry when we want to go on vacation.


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick hi - I am trying to finish some chores around here this weekend - spent last week running errands almost every day - I am ready to stay home for a few days!! We are supposed to get over 100 a couple of days next week- I will try and stay inside in the cool as much as possible. Sounds like we will be going back to Phoenix the last week in June- I will know more next week. Started an all in one top like Melly has been making - I was ready for something that required a little concentration but that wouldn't take forever to finish - I will post my first effort - I am not sure I quite get the instructions but maybe it will look better once I am done - ttyl - AZ


Over 100 has got to be warm, I could not handle those temperatures at all. I rather like my temperatures the way they are right now. I need to work on something that is quick to finish about now. I did crochet a couple cloths that are no brainers, I can make them with my eyes closed.


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You could also use tortilla shells cut into wedges and use them to wrap up the meat mixture....anything that would hold the meat mixture into a ring/circle.



Lurker 2 said:


> And given the amount of butter in a genuine Croissant- I would not be able to eat for a month- in this marginal diabetic state. I am trying to limit myself to 3 teaspoons a day- does not go far!


----------



## NanaCaren

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, could you use a biscuit dough? Wouldn't be quite the same but much less work that croissants.
> 
> I see I should have read to the end as Caren made the same comment.
> 
> Well, the heavens have just opened up here, absolutely pouring. I got my planters done just in time. At the rate things are going I won't have to worry about watering but I'm sure it will turn hot & dry when we want to go on vacation.


Biscuit dough works pretty good. I make a whole wheat biscuit dough now l have to make it gluten free to accommodate all those family members that can't have gluten. 
I am hoping it will rain here tonight after I get plants in the garden. It is almost cool enough to go back out and work some more.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


I can imagine you were over the moon. I would have been the same and not let her go until I had too. How lucky for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree

What a great surprise visit!!



Sorlenna said:


> I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> This is my current project, just over half way. Its 'Rocking Rib Wrap' from an interesting book I've recently bought, The Shape of Knitting. The construction is totally different from anything I've done before as its made up of units. You knit one small set of stitches for 8/9 stitches deep, then move on to the next as you progress along a 'row' as defined by the author. After a few false starts I've got quite fond of it! This one is knit in Sirdar escape DK, but I plan to do another in something much lighter weight for summer.


That is very unusual and looks challenging!
I love the color.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> aye I know Bonnie never fails when I go out and leave washing out it will rain.
> finger just about there, dead skin and scab to come of and then it will be a great improvement


I know that was very painful and for a long time. I hope the last of the healing goes quickly. You've been dealing with that finger for a long time!


----------



## Gweniepooh

What a wonderful Surprise Sorlenna! It has been months since I've seen my grandkids; definitely need to see them. I'll be so excited when they move back here this summer but not sure of the date that is happening. Expect it by the end of the month.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia was here today she brought Michael his birthday cake. I was telling her about the celery she ail try it too. I can try it but I'm going to have to buy celery for just that reason.


Elisa is a true cake artist!! The Mtn. Dew cake had me scratching my head for a moment until DUH!! I realized it was upside down! LOL!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful Surprise Sorlenna! It has been months since I've seen my grandkids; definitely need to see them. I'll be so excited when they move back here this summer but not sure of the date that is happening. Expect it by the end of the month.


This was the first time I got to meet any of them--she's 11 mos old and I am in love.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB--love the hoovering story! 

Gagesmom-- those all in ones just keep getting better.

Sarah Chana-- I've seen your name on the main forum, welcome. 

Dorsey--you'll have fun here-- never know what will come up.

Designer--I may never get caught up on here but did pop in to several pages of your color workshop and it is marvelous. I had no art classes until college and luckily had a wonderful teacher who gave us freedom. If someone had told me I couldn't do something because of "rules" I probably would have worked to prove them wrong-- rules are guidance only and the best creators break them all the time. When I much later took a quilt color class the teacher would look at my paste-ups and say, "Well, those aren't the colors I would have chosen but it works."

DD#1 was here from Thurs night thru late this afternoon helping me with some things-- such a good time and got so much done. In turn I helped her pick out outdoor fabric and she made covers for some patio furniture pillows. Hope all of you are having a great weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> What a wonderful Surprise Sorlenna! It has been months since I've seen my grandkids; definitely need to see them. I'll be so excited when they move back here this summer but not sure of the date that is happening. Expect it by the end of the month.


It is so nice when you get to see the grandchildren after not seeing them for a while. I hope it is soon.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


It bears repeating! Elisa is an artist when it comes to decorating her baked items!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Elisa is a true cake artist!! The Mtn. Dew cake had me scratching my head for a moment until DUH!! I realized it was upside down! LOL!!


Elishia has taken what she was shown as a young girl and run with it. I love that she has fun making the cakes.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> Just a quick hi - I am trying to finish some chores around here this weekend - spent last week running errands almost every day - I am ready to stay home for a few days!! We are supposed to get over 100 a couple of days next week- I will try and stay inside in the cool as much as possible. Sounds like we will be going back to Phoenix the last week in June- I will know more next week. Started an all in one top like Melly has been making - I was ready for something that required a little concentration but that wouldn't take forever to finish - I will post my first effort - I am not sure I quite get the instructions but maybe it will look better once I am done - ttyl - AZ


I'm praying the trip to Phoenix means the insurance co. and Mayo got their acts coordinated!


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


More animals for the farm!


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


How wonderful for you, Sorlenna!!


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia was here today she brought Michael his birthday cake. I was telling her about the celery she ail try it too. I can try it but I'm going to have to buy celery for just that reason.


Love the cakes. With such talent in the family, you don't need to buy a store cake!


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Love the cakes. With such talent in the family, you don't need to buy a store cake!


Thank you we rarely buy store bought even before Elishia made cakes I made them, mum or someone else in the family. Elishia has more fun making them so I was glad to hand the task over to her. 
Have to shut my computer off for a minute my iPhoto has frozen up on me.


----------



## pacer

Sorlenna...So happy for you to have a wonderful moment with the grandbaby. I would hold her as long as possible as well.

Agnes...So glad the finger is healing. What a blessing that you were able to safe the fingertip.

AZ Sticks....It is too hot there for me. How is Alan doing?

Sam...It is now baseball season so we will look forward to hearing how the boys are doing. So far it seems they are doing quite well.

Shirley's color discussion is wonderful. I am enjoying reading it and have my 1st homework assignment done and ready to respond.

I have been busy working and knitting. Trying to keep up with housework is a big challenge. Fitting in sleep time is another challenge. I had to increase my intake of Vitamin D as my energy levels was getting so low. I am doing better now. I finished make a headband today and I found a clip on flower that really made it look even better. I might have to make more of them for next winter.


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you we rarely buy store bought even before Elishia made cakes I made them, mum or someone else in the family. Elishia has more fun making them so I was glad to hand the task over to her.
> Have to shut my computer off for a minute my iPhoto has frozen up on me.


I suspected that you would have baked them previously as you are just as talented in the kitchen as you are with your knitting and crocheting.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


That cake and these are just so adorable. She really does great work. Now you are bringing back memories of earlier photos you posted. Such talent.


----------



## Cashmeregma

TNS said:


> It certainly is that, but I'm not sure it's all that attractive knitted in this DK.....
> Im going to finish it and see how it looks on the person.


I think it will be so striking with that rather architectural effect. Thank you for sharing your work with us and it is truly lovely.


----------



## flyty1n

Our shop hop was much fun. We limited ourselves to 3 Salt Lake City stores, our favorites in times past, and I had a grand time using Designer's color work shop to really notice the colors in the fabrics. I saw colors with "new eyes" in many of the fabrics, astounded at the way they were put together and often side by side. They were very attractive even ones that, in theory, ought not to coordinate well with each other. I did purchase a white polka dot on black piece to put as the border on the quilt my sister is putting together for me. There was no yarn so I was safe in this respect. Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnes...Hope you regain the full sensation in your finger that is real sensation and not just pain. This has been a long painful ordeal. Can't imagine you are still knitting. Quite amazing really.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I guess I won't be able to catch up but I did find a lovely black sundress and a little lightweight capelet. I will need a little pin in the front as these are obviously made for someone taller than me. LOL A little more revealing than I want. The shoes I got are black with a little elevation but all over, front and back and not too high. I let it be known I would not be able to stand at the casket, so I will sit and should be ok. I am quite pleased and it has been so long since I bought clothes or shoes that I really did need something for nice wear. Sad reason for having to buy clothes though, but I would want to make dad proud. Especially with all his friends there.


----------



## pacer

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess I won't be able to catch up but I did find a lovely black sundress and a little lightweight capelet. I will need a little pin in the front as these are obviously made for someone taller than me. LOL A little more revealing than I want. The shoes I got are black with a little elevation but all over, front and back and not too high. I let it be known I would not be able to stand at the casket, so I will sit and should be ok. I am quite pleased and it has been so long since I bought clothes or shoes that I really did need something for nice wear. Sad reason for having to buy clothes though, but I would want to make dad proud. Especially with all his friends there.


Somehow I know that you have already made him proud. I know that you are a wonderful woman and a wonderful wife to his son. You are a blessing to his family. Your knitting is astonishing as well. Did your DH have his performance this week? What a busy time for the both of you.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

TNS said:


> This is my current project, just over half way. Its 'Rocking Rib Wrap' from an interesting book I've recently bought, The Shape of Knitting. The construction is totally different from anything I've done before as its made up of units. You knit one small set of stitches for 8/9 stitches deep, then move on to the next as you progress along a 'row' as defined by the author..


Reminds me of a form of crochet I noted in a museum where they did the motifs as they went so the size always fit whatever you were edging. Very nice!


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> I suspected that you would have baked them previously as you are just as talented in the kitchen as you are with your knitting and crocheting.


thank you for the complement. I owe all my talents to my parents the "girlie" stuff to mum and my love of motors and things to my dad.


----------



## 81brighteyes

NanaCaren said:


> Read this interesting bit about keeping some vegetables fresh for extended periods of time. Not that they last very long in my house. Still going to give it a try and see how it turns out.
> Might be a good idea if you have extra of these vegetables at harvest time. NOt e to self remember this come harvest.  :roll:
> 
> If you wrap your celery in tin foil before placing it in the fridge it will last for weeks, and it will still be fresh and crisp when you pull it out! This also works for stored broccoli for 7 weeks wrapped in tin foil, and heads of lettuce for at least 6 weeks!


I did wrap the celery in foil, but found that it didn't last any longer than when it was in a plastic bag. The same regarding lettuce. Tupper Ware used to claim that one of their bowls that had a something in the middle on which to place the lettuce would also keep it for weeks, but it did not. Hope the foil works well for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> That cake and these are just so adorable. She really does great work. Now you are bringing back memories of earlier photos you posted. Such talent.


I love her cakes, well the look of her cake I am not a big cake person. A talent put to good use too.


----------



## 81brighteyes

agnescr said:


> Can you send some heat here....am sooooooooooooo fed up of rain


I would love to and in return, please send rain. We are in dire need of it and our very dry summer has just begun.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's definitely one of her talents!!



NanaCaren said:


> Elishia has taken what she was shown as a young girl and run with it. I love that she has fun making the cakes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> I'm praying the trip to Phoenix means the insurance co. and Mayo got their acts coordinated!


Me, too!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


Oh, wow! Those cupcakes are just darling!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm sure you'll look wonderful - sounds like the perfect outfit for a FL event...and you can always add a pop of color for other occasions by adding a scarf or shrug.



Cashmeregma said:


> I guess I won't be able to catch up but I did find a lovely black sundress and a little lightweight capelet. I will need a little pin in the front as these are obviously made for someone taller than me. LOL A little more revealing than I want. The shoes I got are black with a little elevation but all over, front and back and not too high. I let it be known I would not be able to stand at the casket, so I will sit and should be ok. I am quite pleased and it has been so long since I bought clothes or shoes that I really did need something for nice wear. Sad reason for having to buy clothes though, but I would want to make dad proud. Especially with all his friends there.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweet Friends,
I am still battling this awful sinus infection but it doesnt slow me down any. Too much to do around here.
I went out to Angies and visited with her a bit today. She saw the foot specialist yesterday. The good news is the bone growth stimulator they have her wearing appears to be working. The not so good news is that they absolutely will not let her walk on it yet and are going to start the IV Cortisone again. This makes her so sick..Dr wants her to see the knee specialist. She is going to physical therapy three days a week. I was proud of her today as she was in good spirits and has just seemed to accept that the heeling is going to be a slow go. David is having a hand brake attached to her car so as soon as they give her the go ahead, she will drive herself to all appointments. I will go with her if she wants so she wont be alone. I think this little bit of independence would be good for her.
As I think I told you, I have been knitting Dishcloths (as I need some) while not feeling so spiffy. I found about five or six variations to the grandmother s favorite.love the Eloomi nator and really love the Revenge pattern. If you cant google let me know.
Jeanette, I have one sock on two 12 circulars for Allyson. FINALLY! Next week I will work on the Bible Purses I promised her.
Had a pedicure yesterday. These are medically needed for my feet. They put them in hot wax to remove the calluses that buildup from the uneven gait. I felt like I was in heaven when they got through.
I think we have figured out on our own the cause of Jims spells. His cardiologist put him on a medication for Angina and everything started then. When we looked the medication up, he was having every single one of the side effects. He told all his doctors and no one did anything, so he stopped taking it. He will tell his internist next week and he will possible give him something else. He is doing much better. Seldom has them now.
I gotta tell yall, it is hot here is Mississippi with no trees around the house and the AC just does not cool the house. Jim says when we enclosed the garage, the unit is really too small and not in budget to replace it now. We have just now gotten tornado damage half way repaired. I start with all the dental repair next week. Not gonna be fun
Sam, the opening to this weeks forum was awesome. Wonderful recipes. WOHOO for Ayden and his team. I am with you on the pie over cake. I would love to sit with you and knit and chat under that tree with Hickory.
Spider, You are working six days a week? That is why you are so tired, honey. So pray you can work something out to work less hours.
Marilyn, so glad to see you posting and hear the serenity in your voice now that you and Ray are doing so well. Congratulations on your DGSs graduation. A NEW BEGINNING for your DD and DSIL. Cant wait to hear of their adventures in their Pygora Giat Farn=m.
Julie, Darlin I am so sorry you have had such a long stretch of being sick and pray better days are ahead for you.
Flyty, I would be in Heaven on a fabric/yarn shopping spree.
Joy, WOOHOO at your stash from the LYS. I am counting the days until the 21st of July and my trip to two LYSs. I am really saving as much as I can for shopping. I only get $100 a month and $35 has to go for my feet, but I will be happy with what I can get for socks and scarves.
Joy, there is a crown in Heaven for you for doing all the work in getting this lapghan together.
Carol, I am curious about what you are making so hope we get pictures of the mystery project, you sweet lady, you. Wishing you a great time with friends at Yoshis
Sarah Chana, a great big hearty welcome to the family. This is a soft place to fall when you have a need. A loving, caring bunch of women with like interest and a sincere concern for the well being of others. Looking forward to getting to know you.
Dot, good to see you back posting.
Cashmergma, Welcome to you too, if I have missed you (I apologize). I was wondering what an Aubergine was until Jeanette cleared it up in her post. I was with two friends the first of the week and one on my friends was showing us her new Chicken Coop. I asked what the little spotted chicken was one of them laughed and said what a good country girl I was since I didnt know what a Guiney looked like. She gave us each 6 brown eggs, which Jim refuses to eat so I will just make some cornbread muffins and freeze. Best egg there is!
Sorlenna, so happy you got some good lovin from your sweet little girl.
Lynn, Your current project does look interesting as Julie put it. Cant wait to see the finished work. It looks hard to me.
Josephine, Great picture on the jet ski. I went out with my SIL driving and I told him not to dare flip it. HE DID on purpose and was he ever sorry when he had to push my butt back up on it. I was so humiliated and laughing at the same time. My daughter was on the dock swearing she was going to kill him. Fond Memory.
Jeannette, I have never heard of or seen Zaatar. Your meals make my mouth water just reading your menus.
Caren, what wonderful tips on the tin foil in keeping lettuce, celery and broccoli fresh. Your daughters birthday cake resembling mountain dew was just so wonderful and I just loved the cupcakes. She is really really talented. 
Best close and give everyone else a chance to post. Sorry Sam. You can tell I have not been able to be here. I Love You To The Moon and Back
OH SANDIwonderful news that you and Alan have now got a date to shoot for now as to going to Mayo.Prayer Warriors at work already as well as for Shirley and Pat, Valerie, Marianne, Mom, & Son
Agnes, so glad Collin is some better


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've always washed the lettuce and then pounded the core on the edge of the counter to be able to remove it and then just roll in paper towel to absorb the water and put the rest whole in a plastic zip lock bag---lasts quite awhile. Have to avoid contact with metal knives, etc.



81brighteyes said:


> I did wrap the celery in foil, but found that it didn't last any longer than when it was in a plastic bag. The same regarding lettuce. Tupper Ware used to claim that one of their bowls that had a something in the middle on which to place the lettuce would also keep it for weeks, but it did not. Hope the foil works well for you.


----------



## Bulldog

Melody, meant to mention how much I love these little all in one tops. I particularly love the Jacquard ones and girlfriend would love to knit as fast as you. You tell Gage, his auntie Betty is proud of his ribbons.
June, I just love you....


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> His full name is Alfred Giovanni Roncalli Boe
> 
> I have bought all his CD's and they play on repeat on CD player also downloaded everything on to my MP3 player


Y'all are right-- very nice voice, not at all bad to look at, love that smile that crinkles his eyes! Where's his home?


----------



## RookieRetiree

I had never heard of za'atar either until the Lebanese salad---it's a combination of seasonings -- here's one version of the recipe, but there are many on the internet - and we found a jar of it at our local produce grocery...

Recipe: Za'atar

(Recipe by Victoria Challancin)

Cook's Notes: I usually lightly toast the sesame seeds in a dry skillet for about 45 seconds to bring out the flavor. Use Greek oregano if you have it, for a more authentic taste. Add 1 teaspoon toasted and ground cumin seeds for a nice variation.

2 1/2 tablespoons toasted sesame seeds

2 tablespoons dried thyme

2 tablespoons dried marjoram

2 tablespoons oregano

1/4 cup ground sumac

1 heaping teaspoon coarse sea salt

Lightly grind the sesame seeds by hand with a mortar and pestle. Place the dried herbs in a food processor or blender; pulse to coarsely grind. Place the herbs in a small bowl. Add the sesame seeds, sumac, and salt. Store in a cool, dark place in an airtight container for 3 to 6 months.

I love it - and so has anyone who has tasted the Lebanese salad posted here several weeks ago. My DDIL has declared it her favorite salad!! and send it on to her sister-in-law who is a vegetarian.



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Friends,
> I am still battling this awful sinus infection but it doesnt slow me down any. Too much to do around here.
> I went out to Angies and visited with her a bit today. She saw the foot specialist yesterday. The good news is the bone growth stimulator they have her wearing appears to be working. The not so good news is that they absolutely will not let her walk on it yet and are going to start the IV Cortisone again. This makes her so sick..Dr wants her to see the knee specialist. She is going to physical therapy three days a week. I was proud of her today as she was in good spirits and has just seemed to accept that the heeling is going to be a slow go. David is having a hand brake attached to her car so as soon as they give her the go ahead, she will drive herself to all appointments. I will go with her if she wants so she wont be alone. I think this little bit of independence would be good for her.
> As I think I told you, I have been knitting Dishcloths (as I need some) while not feeling so spiffy. I found about five or six variations to the grandmother s favorite.love the Eloomi nator and really love the Revenge pattern. If you cant google let me know.
> Jeanette, I have one sock on two 12 circulars for Allyson. FINALLY! Next week I will work on the Bible Purses I promised her.
> Had a pedicure yesterday. These are medically needed for my feet. They put them in hot wax to remove the calluses that buildup from the uneven gait. I felt like I was in heaven when they got through.
> I think we have figured out on our own the cause of Jims spells. His cardiologist put him on a medication for Angina and everything started then. When we looked the medication up, he was having every single one of the side effects. He told all his doctors and no one did anything, so he stopped taking it. He will tell his internist next week and he will possible give him something else. He is doing much better. Seldom has them now.
> I gotta tell yall, it is hot here is Mississippi with no trees around the house and the AC just does not cool the house. Jim says when we enclosed the garage, the unit is really too small and not in budget to replace it now. We have just now gotten tornado damage half way repaired. I start with all the dental repair next week. Not gonna be fun
> Sam, the opening to this weeks forum was awesome. Wonderful recipes. WOHOO for Ayden and his team. I am with you on the pie over cake. I would love to sit with you and knit and chat under that tree with Hickory.
> Spider, You are working six days a week? That is why you are so tired, honey. So pray you can work something out to work less hours.
> Marilyn, so glad to see you posting and hear the serenity in your voice now that you and Ray are doing so well. Congratulations on your DGSs graduation. A NEW BEGINNING for your DD and DSIL. Cant wait to hear of their adventures in their Pygora Giat Farn=m.
> Julie, Darlin I am so sorry you have had such a long stretch of being sick and pray better days are ahead for you.
> Flyty, I would be in Heaven on a fabric/yarn shopping spree.
> Joy, WOOHOO at your stash from the LYS. I am counting the days until the 21st of July and my trip to two LYSs. I am really saving as much as I can for shopping. I only get $100 a month and $35 has to go for my feet, but I will be happy with what I can get for socks and scarves.
> Joy, there is a crown in Heaven for you for doing all the work in getting this lapghan together.
> Carol, I am curious about what you are making so hope we get pictures of the mystery project, you sweet lady, you. Wishing you a great time with friends at Yoshis
> Sarah Chana, a great big hearty welcome to the family. This is a soft place to fall when you have a need. A loving, caring bunch of women with like interest and a sincere concern for the well being of others. Looking forward to getting to know you.
> Dot, good to see you back posting.
> Cashmergma, Welcome to you too, if I have missed you (I apologize). I was wondering what an Aubergine was until Jeanette cleared it up in her post. I was with two friends the first of the week and one on my friends was showing us her new Chicken Coop. I asked what the little spotted chicken was one of them laughed and said what a good country girl I was since I didnt know what a Guiney looked like. She gave us each 6 brown eggs, which Jim refuses to eat so I will just make some cornbread muffins and freeze. Best egg there is!
> Sorlenna, so happy you got some good lovin from your sweet little girl.
> Lynn, Your current project does look interesting as Julie put it. Cant wait to see the finished work. It looks hard to me.
> Josephine, Great picture on the jet ski. I went out with my SIL driving and I told him not to dare flip it. HE DID on purpose and was he ever sorry when he had to push my butt back up on it. I was so humiliated and laughing at the same time. My daughter was on the dock swearing she was going to kill him. Fond Memory.
> Jeannette, I have never heard of or seen Zaatar. Your meals make my mouth water just reading your menus.
> Caren, what wonderful tips on the tin foil in keeping lettuce, celery and broccoli fresh. Your daughters birthday cake resembling mountain dew was just so wonderful and I just loved the cupcakes. She is really really talented.
> Best close and give everyone else a chance to post. Sorry Sam. You can tell I have not been able to be here. I Love You To The Moon and Back
> OH SANDIwonderful news that you and Alan have now got a date to shoot for now as to going to Mayo.Prayer Warriors at work already as well as for Shirley and Pat, Valerie, Marianne, Mom, & Son
> Agnes, so glad Collin is some better


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Except Crescent rolls are unobtainable here- I would have to start from Scratch, and make my own Croissants dough-.


Crescents are not croissants dough-- just regular bread dough, maybe a bit richer but not flaky. I can't eat the crescents because of salt content but make my own often.


----------



## StellaK

Happy Saturday everyone. Our weather is still slow to warm up. We have had a few 80 degree days, but since we are in the mountains it cools off by evening. So far I have been able to get by with just a fan. I love reading all the recipes, although I do not cook much.


----------



## jheiens

Has anyone heard from kehinkle or gottastch in the last 6 or 8 weeks? I'm getting concerned about both of them.

*gottastch* if you read this there is a new issue of _Piecework_ magazine that contains quite a number of articles on various tatting processes that I thought you might be interested in seeing.

*Kathy Hinkle*, are you safe and well?

I miss both of you sisters.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Celery and foil wrap-- I was taught this by an older friend-- Do this as soon after buying as possible. Cut off bottom of celery and trim tops of stalks. Wash in cold water and let drain until dry or nearly so. Then "butcher wrap" the celery so it is completely sealed. Be sure you haven't included any "bad" celery and it should keep for several weeks. However, if the celery isn't top quality to start with, it will not keep as long.

Can't believe I got caught up! We have been having rains a bit like we usually get in April-- still behind but much better. It is nice not having to water my gardens.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good night one and all been a long day heading to me slumber. pleasant dreams


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone, just a quick pop in and catch up. Gage is getting the movie ready and I have to grab drinks, he already got snacks.

I found a ball of yarn in a plastic back. looks like another of the patterned yarns. no ball band, as it was already used and un raveled to be knit again. Started another all in one with it. Will post it when finished. Going back to catch up and then off to watch a movie.


----------



## mjs

Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you stopped by. It says you are from the Garden State, where is that? Not being American, I'm not familiar with the expression.


New Jersey is the gaden state, though when we lived in Ventnor decades ago I think there was one tree in town.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> I have so many singers I love- and so many recordings awol- Montserrat Caballe was one I adored obviously not soprano. Had a copy of Carmen with (golly CRAFT has struck) the Greek singer- that was the Onassis girlfriend- what on earth was her name? I am coming up with Melina whats her name - and that is a very different kettle of fish.
> 
> got it- Maria Callas!


I heard Callas in Detroit because she was there, but have never cared for her. Too harsh for my taste.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> I have so many singers I love- and so many recordings awol- Montserrat Caballe was one I adored obviously not soprano. Had a copy of Carmen with (golly CRAFT has struck) the Greek singer- that was the Onassis girlfriend- what on earth was her name? I am coming up with Melina whats her name - and that is a very different kettle of fish.
> 
> got it- Maria Callas!


I heard Callas in Detroit because she was there, but have never cared for her. Too harsh for my taste.


----------



## gagesmom

Will do Betty <3


Bulldog said:


> Melody, meant to mention how much I love these little all in one tops. I particularly love the Jacquard ones and girlfriend would love to knit as fast as you. You tell Gage, his auntie Betty is proud of his ribbons.
> June, I just love you....


----------



## Pup lover

Think I only got through about 20 pages last week. Things have just been crazy busy around here and except for some rain fabulous weather to be outside working in the yard. DS1 found a condo and his offer accrpted so will be busy helping him clean and paint and move. Dad n DSM are selling their house in Bloomington so sm going through to see what of their things we want and figuring out what to get rid of and where new stuff will go. DH takes his boards Tuesday, physical Thursday and orientation for new job next Monday and Tuesday. His last day at old job was last Thursday he had a colonoscopy last Tuesday (everything was fine) he whined and was a horrible grouch for two days. Him not being able to eat for more than 12 hours and then having to drink all that stuff...what a horrible patient he is!!!!

Anywho will try to keep up better this week no promises though.

Hope everyone is doing well recovering and getting good test results. You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily

Hugs


----------



## Pup lover

Not sure what the name of this is, I found the receipt years ago and its so easy I just remember it didnt keep the receipt

Spagetti noodles
Cottage cheese
Worcestershire sauce
Garlic salt
Fresh basil leaves
tomatoes

Set cottage cheese out to warm up a bit while you
Cook the spagetti noodles 

Dump cottage cheese in a bowl (large enough for noodles also) add just enough Worcestershire to slighty change the color of the cottage cheese or to taste add garlic salt to taste drain noodles and add to cottage cheese and mix, chop basil leaves and add, chop tomatoes and add

I prefer this best at room temp though you can eat it cold if you have leftovers. We do not like refrigerated tomatoes so I chop the tomatoes and basil and put them in bowls then everyone adds what they want to their own plate.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds interesting. May have to give it a try while DH is out of town the next couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure I can get DD to try it with me.


Pup lover said:


> Not sure what the name of this is, I found the receipt years ago and its so easy I just remember it didnt keep the receipt
> 
> Spagetti noodles
> Cottage cheese
> Worcestershire sauce
> Garlic salt
> Fresh basil leaves
> tomatoes
> 
> Set cottage cheese out to warm up a bit while you
> Cook the spagetti noodles
> 
> Dump cottage cheese in a bowl (large enough for noodles also) add just enough Worcestershire to slighty change the color of the cottage cheese or to taste add garlic salt to taste drain noodles and add to cottage cheese and mix, chop basil leaves and add, chop tomatoes and add
> 
> I prefer this best at room temp though you can eat it cold if you have leftovers. We do not like refrigerated tomatoes so I chop the tomatoes and basil and put them in bowls then everyone adds what they want to their own plate.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds interesting. May have to give it a try while DH is out of town the next couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure I can get DD to try it with me.


Pup lover said:


> Not sure what the name of this is, I found the receipt years ago and its so easy I just remember it didnt keep the receipt
> 
> Spagetti noodles
> Cottage cheese
> Worcestershire sauce
> Garlic salt
> Fresh basil leaves
> tomatoes
> 
> Set cottage cheese out to warm up a bit while you
> Cook the spagetti noodles
> 
> Dump cottage cheese in a bowl (large enough for noodles also) add just enough Worcestershire to slighty change the color of the cottage cheese or to taste add garlic salt to taste drain noodles and add to cottage cheese and mix, chop basil leaves and add, chop tomatoes and add
> 
> I prefer this best at room temp though you can eat it cold if you have leftovers. We do not like refrigerated tomatoes so I chop the tomatoes and basil and put them in bowls then everyone adds what they want to their own plate.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds interesting. May have to give it a try while DH is out of town the next couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure I can get DD to try it with me.


Pup lover said:


> Not sure what the name of this is, I found the receipt years ago and its so easy I just remember it didnt keep the receipt
> 
> Spagetti noodles
> Cottage cheese
> Worcestershire sauce
> Garlic salt
> Fresh basil leaves
> tomatoes
> 
> Set cottage cheese out to warm up a bit while you
> Cook the spagetti noodles
> 
> Dump cottage cheese in a bowl (large enough for noodles also) add just enough Worcestershire to slighty change the color of the cottage cheese or to taste add garlic salt to taste drain noodles and add to cottage cheese and mix, chop basil leaves and add, chop tomatoes and add
> 
> I prefer this best at room temp though you can eat it cold if you have leftovers. We do not like refrigerated tomatoes so I chop the tomatoes and basil and put them in bowls then everyone adds what they want to their own plate.


----------



## Bonnie7591

81brighteyes said:


> I did wrap the celery in foil, but found that it didn't last any longer than when it was in a plastic bag. The same regarding lettuce. Tupper Ware used to claim that one of their bowls that had a something in the middle on which to place the lettuce would also keep it for weeks, but it did not. Hope the foil works well for you.


The crisper drawer in my fridge has humidity contol & I think that helps lots to keep things longer, was really worth the extra cost.
Last fall I had tons of carrots in my garden & was trying to find a good way to store them. I read somewhere to wash them well, then put them in a sinful of cold water with a tablespoon of bleach for a few minutes, then rinse well & let dry. Then pack in bread bags ith a little paper towel to soak up any moisture. Then I just put them in the cold room. I only had one spoil out of a 5 gallon pailful, I'm impressed.


----------



## Spider

It was such a pretty day today. 
Made a fresh blueberry pie after I got home from work. 
Did knit some more at the antique store today and that has been so nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, hope you get over your cold soon. Good to hear your daughter is making progress, even if slow.Good that she can get hand controls or the car & regain soe independence, they work very well. My DH installed them on my dads car, he had. Form of ALS & his legs didn't work well. Glad you have solved the mystery of your husbands "spells", what a relief for you.
Railyn, hope your daughter & SIL do well with their farming venture.
Sorleena, how exciting to get a surprise visit from your family.
TNS, very interesting shawl pattern, looking forward to seeing it complete, lovely color.


----------



## Southern Gal

NanaCaren said:


> Read this interesting bit about keeping some vegetables fresh for extended periods of time. Not that they last very long in my house. Still going to give it a try and see how it turns out.
> Might be a good idea if you have extra of these vegetables at harvest time. NOt e to self remember this come harvest.  :roll:
> 
> If you wrap your celery in tin foil before placing it in the fridge it will last for weeks, and it will still be fresh and crisp when you pull it out! This also works for stored broccoli for 7 weeks wrapped in tin foil, and heads of lettuce for at least 6 weeks!


i do this with the celery every wk, bj takes it with his lunch, and i have less waste doing this, i have done it with iceburg lettuce, not much difference, but did it with the leafy red or green and it kept it so much longer. so i am a believer.


----------



## Southern Gal

Sarah Chana said:


> It's so funny..... When I answered Sam's great recipes page, I was welcomed to the Forum by a few people. I thank them for that, it's always so nice to be welcomed. I must say that since I officially joined a few months ago, I've posted several hundred times and have 'talked' with many people. So, I was pleasantly surprised by more welcomes. I think this is such a rather unusually nice, cohesive group of people.We are all lucky that we all met and are enjoying the time spent.... thanks to our devoted and capable administrator. :thumbup:


ok, so i am curious, i can't tell by looking but i can tell your up to something in your avatar, just can't tell what your doing. you look like your laughing about it.


----------



## Southern Gal

Cashmeregma said:


> Those of you who live in the southern States, I need your help for funeral etiquette. We haven't gone to a funeral for a very long time. My summer clothes are scarcer than winter clothes.
> 
> Are people wearing all black any more? It is a Protestant funeral. If it is the south is it ok to wear shoes that are jeweled but are shaped like tongs? I have loads of gorgeous high heels that I can no longer wear.


are you immediate family? i have noticed that folks are more flexible with their dress for funerals, still very classic, not flashy or skimpy, but not so much like they dressed yrs ago. sandals are fine, whatever works with what your wearing would be fine to me.


----------



## Southern Gal

thewren said:


> just got this recipe from a friend of mine - it really sounds good. --- sam
> 
> Taco Ring
> 
> sam, i have had this several times, a friend always brings it to functions, its great and looks fantastic


----------



## Southern Gal

Sarah Chana said:


> OK, so now I'm beginning to understand the protocol. What I don't understand though is how I got on this list. Can someone also tell me about this? I know nothing about this group other than I was delighted with Sam's recipes the other day- didn't even notice it was not KP, then got the welcomes to KTP. Is this a sub-division? What is it's mission? I'd very much like to learn a little about it.
> Thanks,
> Sarah


we really don't have a protocol, or not a firm one! we just like to check in to see what each other is up to. we share in each others problems and pray for when needed, we like to share in the joys and see folks family, we have seen some cutie babies grow on here. we are from every walk of life and every direction near and far, it just doesn't matter, we are modern day pen pals. welcome. just jump in when U have time.


----------



## StellaK

I love to see Gagesmom's posts and am very impressed with all of her knitting. BUT I would love to see her face on her avatar instead of that camera hiding it.


----------



## Southern Gal

wow, i got an early start to this wks party.
we all had a early fathers day get together with dad (was going to have him at home, but he just got out of hospital fri) so we all just gathered there around 1:30 and took the back dining room over and had 4 tables all together, with KFC and several desserts. i could tell dad was tired. but he sure looked better than he did when he went into the hosp. its always a answer to prayer when God pulls him through time after time, i told him, Gods not done with you yet. 
my sister drove in from Nashville,Tn about 6hr. drive, she got caught up in the storm that went through here earlier. we dodged a bullet, we had 2 funnels that kept dipping down and going back up, lots of good footage of it on face book. it did damage less than 5 miles from us. my neice stopped in and rode out the storm here with us. wow, its been being in the high 80's and very humid, but it turned so green looking out and the temp dropped so i knew we were in for it. they rulled the tornatdos were EF1, so nothing like the one that wiped out the town of Vilonia less than a month ago. so we were lucky. 
i talked to my sister about 5ish and she was behind the storm that moved through here today, (round 3), her son had her load a program on her phone, where he can trac her and tell her how the weather is at home, so she knows whether to pull off somewhere and ride it out. she did that yesterday for an hr in Memphis.TN and spent some serious money. Ha!!
well, i am going to bed now, its midnight here and i need to be alert tomorrow at church, later and prayers to all.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Crescents are not croissants dough-- just regular bread dough, maybe a bit richer but not flaky. I can't eat the crescents because of salt content but make my own often.


Just not worth the effort when only one in the household- I would rather be knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Has anyone heard from kehinkle or gottastch in the last 6 or 8 weeks? I'm getting concerned about both of them.
> 
> *gottastch* if you read this there is a new issue of _Piecework_ magazine that contains quite a number of articles on various tatting processes that I thought you might be interested in seeing.
> 
> *Kathy Hinkle*, are you safe and well?
> 
> I miss both of you sisters.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had a long email from Kathy (gottastch) she is ok, but life has had it's ups and downs. Maybe she will have more time for the Tea Party when it comes to autumn.


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> I heard Callas in Detroit because she was there, but have never cared for her. Too harsh for my taste.


She made a good Carmen though.


----------



## agnescr

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, the cupcakes are so cute. Does she do that for a hobby or business?


Although I am not a lover of cupcakes, those look delightful


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all are right-- very nice voice, not at all bad to look at, love that smile that crinkles his eyes! Where's his home?


He is a Lancashire lad born in Blackpool, brought up in Fleetwood,was known as the bad boy of English Opera,was discovered when he was working as a mechanic


----------



## TNS

Sorlenna said:


> I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


How wonderful, youre feeling all warm and fluffy and bursting with grandma's love. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it will be so striking with that rather architectural effect. Thank you for sharing your work with us and it is truly lovely.


Thankyou for your encouragement. I'm determined to finish it and enjoy the knitting, just doubt whether it will be my sort of garment!


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> sarah - the knitting tea party was originally designed to mimic a real tea party in a parlor - a virtual parlor where everyone has a place at the tea table. it started out being just a weekend posting - then it slowly lengthened until now it goes from Friday to Friday - i start a new one every Friday at 5:00PM. we talk about everything except religion and politics - nothing contravercial - light parlor talk. but we have evolved - i'm not sure how to describe it - i think we are unique as an online forum - there is a caring here - a feeling a safety where we can speak of our joys and well as our sorrows - where we can ask for prayers and healing energy. we can vent and know there will be hugs to make us feel better. we also talk about knitting and recipes. i sometimes wonder how we find time to knit with all the cooking and eating going on. many of our members are facing life threatening health problems and they can come here and talk about their fears and hopes knowing that they are going to find loving shoulders to lean against and a helping hand to help them on their way. i am blesses to be able to host this fine group - i don't feel like a host though - i just feel like a member of a very fine loving and caring group. --- sam


Aaaww. well said Sam and WE are blessed to have you as our host.  I love my TP family. :thumbup:

Welcome from Down Under Sarah.....


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


Oh wow, cool. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I've made the taco ring before and II believe I got the recipe here awhile back. Really tasty. Glad you posted it again.
> 
> Purple you look like you had a blast on the jet ski. It must have been lots of fun.
> 
> Am using the old computer and had forgotten how s==l--o--w it is. UGH! Oh well...at least I can get online! Won't complain too much.


We are glad you can still be with us though.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That looks most interesting, Lin!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a long email from Kathy (gottastch) she is ok, but life has had it's ups and downs. Maybe she will have more time for the Tea Party when it comes to autumn.


i hope she is well, i understand about sometimes life gets in the way, you pop in when you can, we are still here. glad she is ok. don't remember the other person, sorry.
well, its another rainy looking day, haven't heard weather as to if we are in for round 4. talked to sister and she drove in a mess for a while, then son had her download a program on her phone, then he was tracking her and keeping her out of the worst of it the last 3 hrs of her trip into Nashville,TN. kim has had some vision problems since dealing with the type 1 diabetes. she is to have the first cataract surgery this wk the other eye the next wk. so at least for a couple wks she will not be traveling, but working from home. kim is my baby sister, 7 yrs younger, we have always been close, but since we lost jade, we both realize can't take any thing for sake. 
Gotta get around for church, Keagan is coming home with me afterwards got some computer work to do here. Everyone have a blessed day.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> I guess I won't be able to catch up but I did find a lovely black sundress and a little lightweight capelet. I will need a little pin in the front as these are obviously made for someone taller than me. LOL A little more revealing than I want. The shoes I got are black with a little elevation but all over, front and back and not too high. I let it be known I would not be able to stand at the casket, so I will sit and should be ok. I am quite pleased and it has been so long since I bought clothes or shoes that I really did need something for nice wear. Sad reason for having to buy clothes though, but I would want to make dad proud. Especially with all his friends there.


I'm sure you made excellent choices. And they should understand your inability to stand at the casket. It's a hard situation and damaging your well-being shouldn't even come into the picture!
Prayers of comfort for all of you!
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is 13.8c/57f at 7:40am. The sun is shinning, the birds are chirping in the yard. Knitums has been running around like crazy since very early. Going to head beck out to the garden before it gets too hot today. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts to those in need and HUGS for all.


----------



## pacer

Betty...So happy that DH is having less spells. Sometimes we have to figure things out instead of the doctors. Always discuss it with the doctors though. 

Gwen...The Gwenies are back for now. Too funny.

Spider...Glad you are able to knit while at the antique shop. A little extra earnings is nice as well.

I did hear from Ohio Kathy. She is safe in her travels.

I think today will be a bit more peaceful for me. I need some days like that every once and a while. Probably more than I get, but I love to stay busy. Vacation Bible school is a week away now so I might be a bit busy this week and next. We have 300 children registered as of this past Friday so it will be a busy and wonderful week. 

So if anyone is going camping, I heard that the glow stick bracelets that the stores sell, work wonderfully around tent stakes and other things that are easy to trip over in the dark hours of the night. Just a tip that someone passed onto my son one day.


----------



## jknappva

So glad you had time and felt like posting, Betty!
Sounds like you and your DH solved his problem. Good for you! Sometimes you have to take control when Dr's won't listen and be reasonable. Unfortunately, some of them mistakenly think they're God!!
Hope you find lots of yarn when you finally get a chance to shop.
I'm looking forward to seeing the socks when you complete them.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Melody, meant to mention how much I love these little all in one tops. I particularly love the Jacquard ones and girlfriend would love to knit as fast as you. You tell Gage, his auntie Betty is proud of his ribbons.
> June, I just love you....


Bless your heart, Betty! The feeling is mutual...I also love you to the moon and back, dearest sister of my heart.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 14


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> Think I only got through about 20 pages last week. Things have just been crazy busy around here and except for some rain fabulous weather to be outside working in the yard. DS1 found a condo and his offer accrpted so will be busy helping him clean and paint and move. Dad n DSM are selling their house in Bloomington so sm going through to see what of their things we want and figuring out what to get rid of and where new stuff will go. DH takes his boards Tuesday, physical Thursday and orientation for new job next Monday and Tuesday. His last day at old job was last Thursday he had a colonoscopy last Tuesday (everything was fine) he whined and was a horrible grouch for two days. Him not being able to eat for more than 12 hours and then having to drink all that stuff...what a horrible patient he is!!!!
> 
> Anywho will try to keep up better this week no promises though.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well recovering and getting good test results. You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily
> 
> Hugs


Sounds like things are going very well with your family! That's always good to hear.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Southern Gal said:


> i hope she is well, i understand about sometimes life gets in the way, you pop in when you can, we are still here. glad she is ok. don't remember the other person, sorry.
> well, its another rainy looking day, haven't heard weather as to if we are in for round 4. talked to sister and she drove in a mess for a while, then son had her download a program on her phone, then he was tracking her and keeping her out of the worst of it the last 3 hrs of her trip into Nashville,TN. kim has had some vision problems since dealing with the type 1 diabetes. she is to have the first cataract surgery this wk the other eye the next wk. so at least for a couple wks she will not be traveling, but working from home. kim is my baby sister, 7 yrs younger, we have always been close, but since we lost jade, we both realize can't take any thing for sake.
> Gotta get around for church, Keagan is coming home with me afterwards got some computer work to do here. Everyone have a blessed day.


I think the last we heard, our traveling Kathy was spending time with family in AZ(Arizona).
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Morning all, 8:10 am and I am up early. I have to work this morning but wanted to check the tp before work.
Going back to catch up.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 13.8c/57f at 7:40am. The sun is shinning, the birds are chirping in the yard. Knitums has been running around like crazy since very early. Going to head beck out to the garden before it gets too hot today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and HUGS for all.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for our morning coffee, as always. I sure envy your garden..even though I well remember the work required to keep it up! But what a joy to pick your very own veggies and take them directly to the table.
Have a great day!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Stella, I am going to post a pic of my face for ya today. 
Off I go to get ready for work, see all of you later.


StellaK said:


> I love to see Gagesmom's posts and am very impressed with all of her knitting. BUT I would love to see her face on her avatar instead of that camera hiding it.


----------



## KateB

Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty. Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Luke just gets cuter every day! Love him in his little hat.


KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
> So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty. Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love this photo and the bunnet --- some re-worded form of bonnet? He's so cute.

I agree, the newest generation does not sew -- I hemmed some slacks for both DD and her room-mate, my DIL and my other DD and have done repairs on DGS's clothes. I know they were taught basics in school, but to them, "you do it so well and seemingly so easily, it would be silly to try to do it themselves." Guess necessity is the mother of wisdom and they'll do it when we're gone? I doubt it. I suggested that I'd make them a "basics" sewing box, but their response was "why"?



KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
> So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty. Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> i hope she is well, i understand about sometimes life gets in the way, you pop in when you can, we are still here. glad she is ok. don't remember the other person, sorry.
> well, its another rainy looking day, haven't heard weather as to if we are in for round 4. talked to sister and she drove in a mess for a while, then son had her download a program on her phone, then he was tracking her and keeping her out of the worst of it the last 3 hrs of her trip into Nashville,TN. kim has had some vision problems since dealing with the type 1 diabetes. she is to have the first cataract surgery this wk the other eye the next wk. so at least for a couple wks she will not be traveling, but working from home. kim is my baby sister, 7 yrs younger, we have always been close, but since we lost jade, we both realize can't take any thing for sake.
> Gotta get around for church, Keagan is coming home with me afterwards got some computer work to do here. Everyone have a blessed day.


It is great, Donna- that you are managing to drop by more frequently. Kathy Hinkle drives a truck around the States and sometimes, being from Ohio, visits with Sam in Defiance or somewhere nearby!


----------



## Lurker 2

Wow seven Gwenies in a row! that's the old computer for you!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Love this photo and the bunnet --- some re-worded form of bonnet? He's so cute.
> 
> I agree, the newest generation does not sew -- I hemmed some slacks for both DD and her room-mate, my DIL and my other DD and have done repairs on DGS's clothes. I know they were taught basics in school, but to them, "you do it so well and seemingly so easily, it would be silly to try to do it themselves. Guess necessity is the mother of wisdom and they'll do it when we're gone? I doubt it. I suggested that I'd make them a "basics" sewing box, but their response was "why"?


 :wink: :wink: :wink: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Luke is such a delicious little boy, *Kate*


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Just lost the book I had written. My computer is giving me trouble. We will see if I can make it work this time. My grandson graduated high school this evening and the ceremony was outside in the football stadium. We got there about 30 minutes before the gate opened so we could get seats in the shade. I did a lot of walking and standing so I am very tired but I know what to do about tired. I was so pleased to see DGS graduated. He is a real joy Actually he is a step=grandson but I dislike that word. He is a grandson by choice and not birth.
> 
> DD#1 came over with some interesting news. She, DSIL and his father have land they got for retirement. They have to do something with it because of the way it is registered, I don't know what I am taking about. Anyway, DSIL has resigned from his job and is going up to the lanand start a Pygora goat farm. There are cabins where already and they have fixed them up. A barn and fences are going up soon. DD has 4 years until retirement so she is staying here and finish out her time. They know nothing about goat farming or any kind of farming for that matter but they are excited to learn. DD is talking about learning to spin so they can sell yarn in addition to fleece. It will be an interesting adventure to watch.
> I have bread in the oven and it is about done so I will say goodnigh, sleep well and happy knitting.


Congrats to DGS on his graduation! :thumbup: 
Oh how exciting, and just think, maybe they will supply you with some gorgeously spun yarn one day in the not so distant future.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> is david to be home any time this weekend? --- sam


We had thought so, but he had to head back out to Kansas City this morning, he got back at around 1pm yesterday, so at least I got a little time with him. He should be back sometime Thursday evening or Friday sometime, then he'll be officially on vacation for until the 22nd. YAY!!!


----------



## nittergma

I know I'm coming in late, I glanced very briefly through yesterday.. busy day. I love the sound of those recipes Sam. Your days out under the tree with a snack and sweet tea sound heavenly. I can't wait to read about Purple's jet ski experience! Gagesmom, your dresses are so cute! I love the flowers! 
We finally got some rain here it was starting to get dry, but I've enjoyed the sunshine.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Stella, I am going to post a pic of my face for ya today.
> Off I go to get ready for work, see all of you later.


And, Melody, why aren't you smiling to show your beautiful new teeth!? LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
> So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty. Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


Our handsome boy is getting so big! What a joy he is.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And, Melody, why aren't you smiling to show your beautiful new teeth!? LOL!
> Junek


I think Melody posted this one earlier- before the new smile was a reality!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I think Melody posted this one earlier- before the new smile was a reality!


And I think she posted one after the reality. But since she was heading to work, perhaps this was the first to hand!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> And I think she posted one after the reality. But since she was heading to work, perhaps this was the first to hand!
> Junek


Possibly!


----------



## sassafras123

Mellie, love your new avatar.
Cashmere, surrounding you with hus and love at this difficult time.
Church with my daughter and ballet recital of granddaughter today. Yesterday saw Maleifficent.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Southern Gal, glad you and you family were able to celebrate with your Dad & that he is getting better. Good the tornados missed you, scary stuff.
Kate, that boy is so cute & growing like a weed. I don't think the younger generation have any idea how to do basic maintainence on their clothing. I offered my DIL sewing machine(, I had been told it was not fixable & it need only a minor adjustment but I had bought another) she didn't want it. Much easier to bring the coveralls & jeans to me for patches & zippers.
I love having a room now where the sewing machine can remain set up so when I an folding clothes & see little repair I can get it done. I used to hate when the sewing machine was put away & the mending collected in a basket until there was a whole bunch


----------



## RookieRetiree

Bonnie--I can't wait until I make space where I can have the sewing machine set up at all times....right now, it's easier to drive out to my Sister-in-Laws and use hers than set up mine---she has a room set aside with a large cutting table and 2 machines - one regular and one serger! Great set up.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Southern Gal, glad you and you family were able to celebrate with your Dad & that he is getting better. Good the tornados missed you, scary stuff.
> Kate, that boy is so cute & growing like a weed. I don't think the younger generation have any idea how to do basic maintainence on their clothing. I offered my DIL sewing machine(, I had been told it was not fixable & it need only a minor adjustment but I had bought another) she didn't want it. Much easier to bring the coveralls & jeans to me for patches & zippers.
> I love having a room now where the sewing machine can remain set up so when I an folding clothes & see little repair I can get it done. I used to hate when the sewing machine was put away & the mending collected in a basket until there was a whole bunch


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all, 

Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.

Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.

While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.

Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## agnescr

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


great to hear from you and that you are well and have a new friend :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Kate h


KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
> So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty.
> Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


Kate the wee man looks good in his bunnet strange that they were always considered old mens hats but now the height of fashion


----------



## agnescr

Been another day of heavy rain with a few sunny spells in between,my washing nearly got drooket again...come on Mother Nature it is getting into the second week of June and still noooo summer


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


So glad you had a moment to post. I sure have missed you. Does your new fur-baby ride with you on your travels? She's a cutie!
Junek


----------



## budasha

Sam, what great recipes. Thanks. I wonder how you manage to graze on sweet stuff and still stay so thin. If I tried everything you have suggested, I'd be as big as a house. I do like the sounds of all your salads though. Great summer fare.


----------



## budasha

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Sam, been watching some French tv programmes onthe D day landings, there's a lot been going on here are we are not that far from the beaches.
> off to bed now, catch up with you tomorrow if I survive the jet skiing. :lol:


It must be quite a thrill to be in France at this time. I felt so sorry for the vets who waited in the heat for about 4 hours for the dignitaries to arrive. They should have been the dignitaries, in my opinion.

How did the jet skiing go?


----------



## budasha

jheiens said:


> |For the
> I have received over 100 squares from all you lovely people since last November when *gottastch* sent the very first one. I know that all of you are envious of me because I get to make certain that every square has as much info personally attached to it as you sent to me. (giggle, giggle)
> 
> The intention is to chart the squares so that we can see just who created each and every lovely work which contributes a wonderful part of the whole project.
> I owe you big time.
> 
> J


I am really looking forward to seeing the finished afghan. It will be a lucky someone's treasure.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Yes it is warm - but the house, truck, stores and even the garage/shop is cool.... so we manage!! I am enjoying the little top - it is just enough that I have to pay attention, which means I can't think about "other" stuff!


NanaCaren said:


> Over 100 has got to be warm, I could not handle those temperatures at all. I rather like my temperatures the way they are right now. I need to work on something that is quick to finish about now. I did crochet a couple cloths that are no brainers, I can make them with my eyes closed.


----------



## AZ Sticks

And smiled!!!!


Sorlenna said:


> I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Sorlenna said:


> This was the first time I got to meet any of them--she's 11 mos old and I am in love.


 :thumbup:


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well - it looks like maybe for part of it... we're just to the point where we need to get this done one way or another....


jknappva said:


> I'm praying the trip to Phoenix means the insurance co. and Mayo got their acts coordinated!


----------



## Sandy

Hi all! Just marking my spot. I only got to 70 pages of last week's TP. It seems that is as far as I go on most of them so I still miss out on a lot.
I can't wait to try some of the recipes Sam. Off to read!


----------



## Railyn

DH is fixing lunch. How nice it is to have life back to normal. He was a cook in the Air Force for awhile and enjoys cooking. It has been awhile since he has felt up to cooking.
Had a nice visit from DD#2 and her DH yesterday. They came over for graduation. DH is a pilot for a major air lines so he work time is irregular. DD is a nurse. They are athe sweetiest couple. They were married a couple of years ago. It was the first marriage for her and she was in her mid 30's. She is happy being married. She is an excellant cook and loves having someone to cook for.
The momma cat and four kittens are doing much better now that they are being fed. The kittens are still skitish. I enjoy they through the window.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I just want to smush hug him - and I don't even know what that means!!!!!!!!!!


KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
> So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty. Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


----------



## AZ Sticks

She is a cutie Kathy - and will be great company for you! Stay safe out there - luv- AZ


kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## AZ Sticks

I am done with all of my chores today except for a quick grocery shop - So I am headed out to do that and then I will be taking it easy for the rest of the day.... well sorta.... I just realized that even on my rest days I still do a lot... I will be so glad to have Alan back to feeling better.... I hope I can hold up till then!!! Sending wishes for a great week for all of you - luv - AZ


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs.


Darling dog--I so miss having one but decided they are much more work than the cat and can't just be left at home for a few days when I want to go. So I ask to pet any dogs someone is walking! Would love to cuddle her.

One of my refrigs had a "crisper" and I loved it but haven't seen them again.

Spent the morning working on backyard and putting away a few things DD#1 and I didn't get done Sat. Guest BR is looking better.

Sewing rooms are wonderful except what I hoped to use in this house is just too small. I got an old sewing cabinet and put it in the archway between DR and LR-- looks a bit odd but anyone who knows me knows how much I sew so wouldn't be surprised. Gives me access to a large table for cutting, etc. DD#1 did some mending on her own things because he machine is packed away. Mine was one of the first things set up when I moved 6 yrs ago.

Love all the pix-- helps keep track of where I've read when I've been off for a while!


----------



## Sandy

Dorsey said:


> I don't know anything about a yarn crawl, maybe could do it if not on the wrong dates for me. Yep, Port Orchard just a hop and skip down the road. I go there frequently, Jo-Ann's and A Good Yarn Shop. Have you done the yarn crawl before or is this a new thing?
> Dot


Dot, Katy has probably already answered this since I am still on page 9. Katy and I have met up with Sam the last 2 years for a yarn crawl. Once on the Seattle side and last year on the west side (yours and Katy's). We have had so much fun and it would be great if you could join us!


----------



## Kathleendoris

KateB said:


> It's a lovely colour Mel. :thumbup: You really do knit at the speed of light don't you!
> I'll add my praises for Ohio Joy too, that's a big job you're taking on. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Remembrance and thanks too to the brave men and women who fought in WW2. My father was amongst them, he was a mechanic in the RAF and spent most of the war in the desert in Libya. He was one of many who volunteered even though his job meant he could have seen the war out at home. Brave men.


My dad volunteered in much the same way - he was in a reserved occupation, but lied on the forms so that he could be called up, for which his parents never really forgave him. Despite that, he was passed medically unfit for service overseas, so spent the war, like your father, as an RAF mechanic, but never left the UK. His brother, on the other hand, was sent out to North Africa - Egypt mostly - but, because the posting was done under strict secrecy, his family did not hear from him for many weeks. The stress of this silence, during which the family feared he was dead, meant that my grandmother lost all her hair, and for the rest of her life, wore a wig. It was a difficult time for many people, not only for those called upon to fight.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie--I can't wait until I make space where I can have the sewing machine set up at all times....right now, it's easier to drive out to my Sister-in-Laws and use hers than set up mine---she has a room set aside with a large cutting table and 2 machines - one regular and one serger! Great set up.


I also have the serger set up but no cutting table. Have a ping pong table in the basement that works great for that. DH wanted to sell it but I wouldn't let him :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Been another day of heavy rain with a few sunny spells in between,my washing nearly got drooket again...come on Mother Nature it is getting into the second week of June and still noooo summer


Here too, mother nature needs her butt kicked :lol:


----------



## Bulldog

Page 19: Thanks, Jeannette. I am not off to good start with Allyson's socks. I got the cuff of one done and dropped stitches and had to frog the whole thing. To cast on in little while and start over. Arrrgh!

Good to see you, Stella. It is staying in the 90's here in Mississippi. I am melting.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> DH is fixing lunch. How nice it is to have life back to normal. He was a cook in the Air Force for awhile and enjoys cooking. It has been awhile since he has felt up to cooking.
> Had a nice visit from DD#2 and her DH yesterday. They came over for graduation. DH is a pilot for a major air lines so he work time is irregular. DD is a nurse. They are athe sweetiest couple. They were married a couple of years ago. It was the first marriage for her and she was in her mid 30's. She is happy being married. She is an excellant cook and loves having someone to cook for.
> The momma cat and four kittens are doing much better now that they are being fed. The kittens are still skitish. I enjoy they through the window.


I'm so delighted when you send a note and you and Ray are doing so well. It sounds like his recovery is complete and you can enjoy having a personal chef again.
Wonderful to hear about a young couple happily married!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Bulldog

Page 20:
Dawn, You tell David I will be praying for him and his state board exam. They are hard, but I just know he is gonna come out with flying colors. So thrilled for your son and parents on their moves. It will be fun helping your son and you will have some good quality time with him. The parents move will be work but such stress off your little shoulders having them in better place.
Thank you for your kind comments, Bonnie. Angie has surely been through a lot, but is doing everything in her power to recover. She understands that she may have some form of disability after all this, but has accepted that. We are just so blessed she did not lose her life!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathleendoris said:


> My dad volunteered in much the same way - he was in a reserved occupation, but lied on the forms so that he could be called up, for which his parents never really forgave him. Despite that, he was passed medically unfit for service overseas, so spent the war, like your father, as an RAF mechanic, but never left the UK. His brother, on the other hand, was sent out to North Africa - Egypt mostly - but, because the posting was done under strict secrecy, his family did not hear from him for many weeks. The stress of this silence, during which the family feared he was dead, meant that my grandmother lost all her hair, and for the rest of her life, wore a wig. It was a difficult time for many people, not only for those called upon to fight.


I'm not sure why some of those guys were so anxious to go that they lied about their age, my step-dads brother was overseas & home seriously wounded before he was 18, he died from complication of those wounds at 29


----------



## Bonnie7591

budasha said:


> It must be quite a thrill to be in France at this time. I felt so sorry for the vets who waited in the heat for about 4 hours for the dignitaries to arrive. They should have been the dignitaries, in my opinion.
> 
> How did the jet skiing go?


Maybe they should have let the so-called dignitaries get themselves organized & then brought out the real important poeple, the vets!


----------



## Bonnie7591

AZ Sticks said:


> I am done with all of my chores today except for a quick grocery shop - So I am headed out to do that and then I will be taking it easy for the rest of the day.... well sorta.... I just realized that even on my rest days I still do a lot... I will be so glad to have Alan back to feeling better.... I hope I can hold up till then!!! Sending wishes for a great week for all of you - luv - AZ


Years ago when I was working full time plus taking call & my kids were young, my MIL told me she would sure like "days off". I told her, those were the days I got to do all the things that she had to do! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Bulldog

Page 21:
Good to hear from you,Donna. I am so sorry to hear your Dad has been ill. PTL for seeing him through. Just love him every second you have him. You have been such a wonderful caregiver to your parents and family. I know there are many crowns in heaven waiting for you. We had wonderful discussions in SS today and lot of us were humbled.

So true, Cathy. We are so very blessed to have Sam. Just wish I could meet him one time.

Love all the suggestions of storing vegetables. I wash lettuce and wrap it in paper towels and put it in gallon Ziploc bag, but can't say it lasts well. Will definitely try mentioned methods. Love to keep head of celery on hand.

Julie, your knowledge astounds me.


----------



## Southern Gal

Gweniepooh said:


> Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


sooooooooooooo gwenie, whats the deal? pete and repete


----------



## Kathleendoris

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure why some of those guys were so anxious to go that they lied about their age, my step-dads brother was overseas & home seriously wounded before he was 18, he died from complication of those wounds at 29


I think they were young and keen to see the world. I am sure they saw it as a big adventure, without taking the danger into account. At eighteen, it is hard to see yourself as vulnerable. That is not in any way to detract from the sacrifices that were made by so many, but the impression I have from family members who fought, one way or another, is that, at least to begin with, it was all a great big game. The serious stuff followed on all too quickly.


----------



## Southern Gal

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> so will Lila be traveling with you on your journeys, would be great company for you.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Thanks for our morning coffee, as always. I sure envy your garden..even though I well remember the work required to keep it up! But what a joy to pick your very own veggies and take them directly to the table.
> Have a great day!


Good afternoon June. A pleasure to share morning coffee. The garden is well worth the work that goes into it. Love the taste of the veggies fresh from the garden. Hope your day is going well.


----------



## StellaK

I like this avatar so much better. You have a beautiful face and thank you for posting it.


gagesmom said:


> Thank you Stella, I am going to post a pic of my face for ya today.
> Off I go to get ready for work, see all of you later.


----------



## Bulldog

Kathy, so good to hear from you. I am thrilled you had such good fellowship with your sister, Mom, and friend. Lila is adorable and will be such good company. I am sure, like Melody, you are turning out knitting projects. If I would stay away from here, I might get more done.

Kate, our boy is just adorable. Love his little hat!

None of my three girls do repair work. They always bring it to me! I gave one my old machine and I think she either gave it away or it collects dust.

I would love a real sewing room, with cutting table and a nice cabinet for my machine. Not gonna happen. I do set up my machine in my granddaughter's room when she is home for the summer. Will be so glad when I can reclaim it for my own.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Page 21:
> Good to hear from you,Donna. I am so sorry to hear your Dad has been ill. PTL for seeing him through. Just love him every second you have him. You have been such a wonderful caregiver to your parents and family. I know there are many crowns in heaven waiting for you. We had wonderful discussions in SS today and lot of us were humbled.
> 
> So true, Cathy. We are so very blessed to have Sam. Just wish I could meet him one time.
> 
> Love all the suggestions of storing vegetables. I wash lettuce and wrap it in paper towels and put it in gallon Ziploc bag, but can't say it lasts well. Will definitely try mentioned methods. Love to keep head of celery on hand.
> 
> Julie, your knowledge astounds me.


Sorry, Betty, you have me stumped, Knowledge about what?!


----------



## sassafras123

Kehinkle, happy to see you have a traveling companion. 
Luke, as always, is such a treasure.


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> sooooooooooooo gwenie, whats the deal? pete and repete


The new computer is in at the doctors- Gwen is having to use the old machine which invented the Gwenie for her- it is so slow, but it is more than just that, causing the problem.


----------



## Bulldog

Sandi, what is rest. Every time I say I am gonna have a Betty day, I end up working most of it.

I don't have a serger but think I would love one. I have an Allure Baby Lock Sewing Machine and have never learned how to monogram or embroidery. I am sure it would quilt too. It is the lower end price range Baby Lock. Lucky to have it. LOL!

Caren, meant to tell you how thoughtful of you to have something planted that Seth can see to and gather produce from. You amaze me with all the things you do for your grandchildren. You are making wonderful memories for them.


----------



## Bulldog

Well, caught up for a while, so am off to work on my socks. I am not as fast as most of you and really only get to work on them on Sunday afternoons and from 7-10 p.m. each day and waiting rooms of coarse. Dishcloths and socks are my go to waiting room projects. Sending you all a great big hug and hopes for a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Southern Gal said:


> sooooooooooooo gwenie, whats the deal? pete and repete


Rofl. Have had to use old computer and now having to use phone so won't be around much this week


----------



## Sandy

KateB said:


> Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.


I love the picture of Luke. No not too many girls these days do repairs or sew anymore as well as knit. It is sad that they aren't being taught those arts. That is why I try to teach as many as I can to knit at school (during recess).


----------



## Sandy

Gweniepooh said:


> Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


WOW! "7 Gwennies!" She's back in rare form!


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Been another day of heavy rain with a few sunny spells in between,my washing nearly got drooket again...come on Mother Nature it is getting into the second week of June and still noooo summer


Are you getting any of the flooding I heard about? I hope not. isn it would warm up for you and summer would finally arrive.


----------



## Ceili

Hi, all! I am very proud right now. I have washed the windows, done a partial vacuuming of the living room (which I'm about to get back to), AND caught up with the TP! I'm not much for housework, so this is BIG! I also finished and put away the laundry. I hadn't washed the deck windows since I quite smoking, and OMG, did they need it! My vacuum isn't working very well, so it's more of a chore than it should be. I'll be making curried shrimp for dinner, and I'll be knitting while watching "Game of Thrones" and "Penny Dreadful"

We all seem to be healthier this week, which is great. Melody, love your new avatar. Congrats to Avery and Gage. Love you all, my sisters and brothers!


----------



## NanaCaren

AZ Sticks said:


> Yes it is warm - but the house, truck, stores and even the garage/shop is cool.... so we manage!! I am enjoying the little top - it is just enough that I have to pay attention, which means I can't think about "other" stuff!


The perfect pattern to take ones mind off of the other things, just what I need at the moment. I used to go under the awning on the barn there was a breeze all the time even on the hottest of days. I miss it already. I will find a place.


----------



## Sandy

I am all caught up so I will go knit for a while I'm working on another wrist knitting basket.


----------



## Dorsey

Sandy said:


> Dot, Katy has probably already answered this since I am still on page 9. Katy and I have met up with Sam the last 2 years for a yarn crawl. Once on the Seattle side and last year on the west side (yours and Katy's). We have had so much fun and it would be great if you could join us!


Sandy, Katy did answer and while I expressed some reservations about keeping up with youall, she assured me it would be OK. My old bones have trouble keeping up with younger folk. I would love to join up if I can, and get to meet youall. I know it would be fun.
I better get back to the Mariners game but I look forward to this. Keep me posted!
Dot


----------



## Lurker 2

Ceili said:


> Hi, all! I am very proud right now. I have washed the windows, done a partial vacuuming of the living room (which I'm about to get back to), AND caught up with the TP! I'm not much for housework, so this is BIG! I also finished and put away the laundry. I hadn't washed the deck windows since I quite smoking, and OMG, did they need it! My vacuum isn't working very well, so it's more of a chore than it should be. I'll be making curried shrimp for dinner, and I'll be knitting while watching "Game of Thrones" and "Penny Dreadful"
> 
> We all seem to be healthier this week, which is great. Melody, love your new avatar. Congrats to Avery and Gage. Love you all, my sisters and brothers!


Could do with a little ooomph in the vacuum department around here! Congratulations!


----------



## gagesmom

Just at 5pm here and I am getting on now. Has been overcast and gloomy here all day. Fell asleep on the couch for a bit this afternoon after work. Woke up and it was pouring rain. I am going back to catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thought I would share, here, two photos, my 'other' brother (Alexander- it is actually my parents joke that the boys have the same name- just different languages- the one who had the Heart Op. is Alastair- he is only 10 minutes younger- forceps delivery)anyway Alexander sent me two photos of a gansey my Mum knitted for him, around 1968, I am fairly certain the side with the stain is likely to be the front.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Read this interesting bit about keeping some vegetables fresh for extended periods of time. Not that they last very long in my house. Still going to give it a try and see how it turns out.
> Might be a good idea if you have extra of these vegetables at harvest time. NOt e to self remember this come harvest.  :roll:
> 
> If you wrap your celery in tin foil before placing it in the fridge it will last for weeks, and it will still be fresh and crisp when you pull it out! This also works for stored broccoli for 7 weeks wrapped in tin foil, and heads of lettuce for at least 6 weeks!


Now that is interesting, will definitely have to try that, anything that extends the life of veggies naturally, is a good thing. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


Lookin' good Purple!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Elishia was here today she brought Michael his birthday cake. I was telling her about the celery she ail try it too. I can try it but I'm going to have to buy celery for just that reason.


That turned out great! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Julie the gansey that your mom knit is awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Kate, Luke is the cutest thing in his bunnet.

June I need a better picture of me with "the teeth" to use as my avatar. Julie is right that is a pre-teeth pic.


I am off for now, the all in one I started yesterday with the "found" patterned yarn, is not really doing it for me. I think I may frog it and start again at a different point in the yarn and see if I like it better.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi Sam and the KTP family,
It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


So glad to hear from you at last, Zoe- take care, and God Bless.


----------



## martina

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


Sorry to hear of your sad news, but glad that you have posted. We will be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh isn't that the truth- I would be in sorry shape if I had to work a "real" job at this point....


Bonnie7591 said:


> Years ago when I was working full time plus taking call & my kids were young, my MIL told me she would sure like "days off". I told her, those were the days I got to do all the things that she had to do! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great, Donna- that you are managing to drop by more frequently. Kathy Hinkle drives a truck around the States and sometimes, being from Ohio, visits with Sam in Defiance or somewhere nearby!


i knew who kathy hinkle is, just didn't know the other persons name.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Are you getting any of the flooding I heard about? I hope not. isn it would warm up for you and summer would finally arrive.


Caren I live half way up a small hill so everything just goes downhill and there is a river at the bottom so that is where the rain goes.I have to say on the plus side that everything is green and we never have drouts


----------



## Southern Gal

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


well, hi there, 5mm, glad you could pop in. i know it gets hectic and you do what you gotta do. take care and sorry for the family situation. its very hard when family members get in that shape. we are almost there with dad and every time i think this is it, God pulls him through. later


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Could do with a little ooomph in the vacuum department around here! Congratulations!


My pet hate along with ironing.....I have to vacuum the sitting room twice everyday,just a well it's not very big, Tango the cockatiel is one messy bird if he don't like something in his seed dish he chucks it out of his cage,sore on the bare feet if I have my baffies (slippers)off


----------



## agnescr

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


So sorry to hear you sad news kind thought for you and your Mum


----------



## agnescr

Right am off to bed need to be up early as tomorrow might just be the day council will be installing new windows and doors, but I wont hold my breath,also phone engineer is due either tomorrow or Tuesday, been without a house phone since Friday.nite nite folksor have a great day whatever is your time :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> i knew who kathy hinkle is, just didn't know the other persons name.


And as it turns out both are Kathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> My pet hate along with ironing.....I have to vacuum the sitting room twice everyday,just a well it's not very big, Tango the cockatiel is one messy bird if he don't like something in his seed dish he chucks it out of his cage,sore on the bare feet if I have my baffies (slippers)off


We share both the hates! but given that Ringo hair is soft on the feet- I need to make sure I have those lint adhesive thingies handy- when the dog hair is floating- I do get help with it on occasion so admittedly tend to leave it for Zara! She also helps out with the grass. I know I am fortunate to have her help.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would share, here, two photos, my 'other' brother (Alexander- it is actually my parents joke that the boys have the same name- just different languages- the one who had the Heart Op. is Alastair- he is only 10 minutes younger- forceps delivery)anyway Alexander sent me two photos of a gansey my Mum knitted for him, around 1968, I am fairly certain the side with the stain is likely to be the front.


It's lovely but no more than yours are. You have many more design elements in the ones you are making.
Junek


----------



## pacer

Zoe...It is so wonderful to have finally heard from you. You have been in my prayers as I know you were having struggles with your health and your parents. Take care and know that you are thought of.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


Oh, Zoe, I'm sorry your father is so ill. You and your parents are in my heart and prayers daily!
Hugs sister of heart, 
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's lovely but no more than yours are. You have many more design elements in the ones you are making.
> Junek


Thank you June! I myself am quite impressed with the one my mother knitted.


----------



## iamsam

lookin good purplefi. --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


----------



## iamsam

like the new avatar melody - always a good thing to see your face. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Purple, you look fabulous sitting there with your gs. Your smile says it all.


----------



## iamsam

I thoroughly enjoyed the singing - and yes - the soprano arias were beautiful. I was just curious. --- sam



machriste said:


> Sam, it's in some funny languages--some old German. There's also some Latin. The composer, Carl Orff used some very bawdy old German drinking songs and some medieval magical incantations. There are probably a couple of the most beautiful soprano solos in it that I know of. (that was a pretty clumsy sentence!) I think it's more a pleasure of just plain sound than a composition that has any meaningful story. It also has a children's choir and a brass band.


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds interesting. May have to give it a try while DH is out of town the next couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure I can get DD to try it with me.


Gwenies are back!!!!!

Im sure somebody has already commented on this but it made me smile to see the same response 3 times :mrgreen:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening from France. I have been jet skii g and was allowed to drive.
> hugs to you all and photo of me and gs3 with ds looking on.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: 
What is the water? A lake? A river? Was it cold?


----------



## iamsam

I am a little behind - a day behind it looks like - but I will catch up.

I had a pm from 5mmdpns and I quote -

"Hi Sam, It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to deal with what will be inevitable. You are in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe"

I think the prayer warriors are needed here to bless all three of them.

sam


----------



## gagesmom

Julie of course I didn't mean that your ganseys weren't awesome. They totally are    

Zoe we are so happy to hear from you. We have been keeping you in our prayers and thoughts. Big hugs to you and your family. 

Thought I would check in quick as Greg just came home with a movie. Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2. We are going to watch that before Gage goes to bed.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> She made a good Carmen though.


Rise Sevens was the one in my times. Glamorous too.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Marking my place. I've been attempting to crochet shoes for Arriana but I'm having gauge issues. Of course it doesn't help that the pattern are for 0-3 months and she's 4 months, so I'm using size 5 cotton thread instead of size10. Instead of a size 6 hook I'm using a size 4. Hah. I got the gauge for the size 10 cotton. Grr. Good thing we traced her foot and the shoes her toes are in the end of!
> 
> We have a birthday party for 2 of the grandsons this afternoon. M is working on drain tile. He will have to quit by 4:30 so we can go. I forgot to buy cards so we will have to leave early enough for that. Luckily Target is just around the corner from the party. The gift is a family zoo pass. I did the same thing last year they loved it and wanted it again. So easy!
> 
> Tami


great idea for a gift! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> That turned out great! :thumbup:


Thanks I'll pass it on to Elishia. She finds it odd that her cakes are so well liked.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Caren I live half way up a small hill so everything just goes downhill and there is a river at the bottom so that is where the rain goes.I have to say on the plus side that everything is green and we never have drouts


Glad to hear you are not flooding. Always nice when things are nice a green and no drouts is even better.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> The funerals I've been to lately folks wear black or anything more subdued in color but then again not necessarily. No need to wear heels either. (At least not here)


~~~My experiences have been similar...subdued colors, but certainly not as strict as in our parents' times. I'd stay away from reds & yellows. Thongs are probably not okay, but sandals may be okay. We know you will gracious...and well-presented! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

it wasn't from black sheep - huh - what was I thinking - it's a rowan yarn - 50/50 marion wool and cotton - size 31/2mm needles which is a size three - 26stx36rows=4sqin. I would say it is a fingering weight yarn - 197yds/skein. I had thought of a sleeveless cardigan for one of the colors - hadn't made up my mind for the other. I really am not sure I am up to a gansey - my cables are not real good yet and you need cables in a gansey. let me practice my cables and then we'll see. i'm not saying no. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Can I tempt you to turn them into a gansey? I can point you to designs that are relatively simple!


----------



## cmaliza

~~~Just checking in again.....had a fun day at IKEA...what a store! Now watching the Tonys...never have watched them before. Love the performances! SOOO much better than the Oscars! I'm getting behind (but what else is new???)
Doctor visit tomorrow...so may not catch up yet...I keep on tryin'!
Prayers to all....we hold you in precious prayer, and wishes for gentleness and peace. Have some laughter today...look for it!


----------



## iamsam

who is alfie boe?

I googled him - if I was there I would definitely go with you agnes - what a voice - go alone - it will be worth it. --- sam



agnescr said:


> i want to go see Alfie Boe in Edinburgh but nobody else likes him and as it would mean a late night train home I am not to keen to go alone


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie of course I didn't mean that your ganseys weren't awesome. They totally are
> 
> Zoe we are so happy to hear from you. We have been keeping you in our prayers and thoughts. Big hugs to you and your family.
> 
> Thought I would check in quick as Greg just came home with a movie. Cloudy with a chance of meatballs 2. We are going to watch that before Gage goes to bed.


Did not read it that way, anyway- so no worries!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Rise Sevens was the one in my times. Glamorous too.


Don't know this name at all!


----------



## Pup lover

Betty glad you figured out what was causing DHs spells. A big relief I'm sure.

Kate love the picture of Luke in his bunnet.

Kathy glad you had a good visit with mom and family, sorry the van had to go in the shop again. Lila is cute, I'm glad you have each other they are wonderful companions.

I use the green bags for storing vegies and fruit. They work well for me, the secret is you wrap everything in paper towels and don't wash it till your going to use it. 


5mm so glad you stopped in, keeping you and your family in prayers

Julie that gansey is wonderful for being almost as old as me! Yours are looking quite Amazing as well

Cashmergma condolences and hugs

Caren love the cake and the cupcakes are adorable!!

Sorlenna so glad you got to se DGD, loved seeing both of your smiles on FB!!

AZ glad to hear you guys have an appt with Mayo again. Fingers crossed

Had a good lunch with a new friend today, wish it was as easy to find good friends near where I live as it is having all of you here. Off to knit a bit and watch Game of Thrones with DH.

Prayers n hugs


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> it wasn't from black sheep - huh - what was I thinking - it's a rowan yarn - 50/50 marion wool and cotton - size 31/2mm needles which is a size three - 26stx36rows=4sqin. I would say it is a fingering weight yarn - 197yds/skein. I had thought of a sleeveless cardigan for one of the colors - hadn't made up my mind for the other. I really am not sure I am up to a gansey - my cables are not real good yet and you need cables in a gansey. let me practice my cables and then we'll see. i'm not saying no. --- sam


Sam there are many ganseys with no cables at all- if you can do Moss stitch (Seed stitch) you can gansey!


----------



## EJS

Wow time has just flown past me. I was only on page 38 of last week I think. I will skim through to catch up.
I have made some good progress on my de-cluttering and getting ready for the move. 
All my best wishes out for each of you. Know I am thinking of you even if I don't keep up well or post often.
EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Gwenies are back!!!!!
> 
> Im sure somebody has already commented on this but it made me smile to see the same response 3 times :mrgreen:


there was one that came through SEVEN times!!!!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

Oh, Zoe, I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's health decline. Prayer Warriors will be lifting you and your Mom as well as your Dad. We will just pray if it is his time, that he will be granted a peaceful demise. God Be With You, Dear Heart....Betty

Julie, I just meant you are so knowledgable in everything. Something to be admired...an intelligent and wise lady.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Julie that gansey is wonderful for being almost as old as me! Yours are looking quite Amazing as well
> 
> Prayers n hugs


Did not really take on board how young you are! 1968 I turned 22. and was studying at Teachers' Training College in Hamilton, in the North Island.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Oh, Zoe, I am so sorry to hear of your Dad's health decline. Prayer Warriors will be lifting you and your Mom as well as your Dad. We will just pray if it is his time, that he will be granted a peaceful demise. God Be With You, Dear Heart....Betty
> 
> Julie, I just meant you are so knowledgable in everything. Something to be admired...an intelligent and wise lady.


I have read a lot in my time- sometimes I fear it comes over as bombast!
I do remember always doing well in Primary School at General Knowledge quizes.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Zoe - glad you dropped by for a cuppa---we miss you..but know the family situation and have all three of you in my prayers. Fishing trip again for the guys up in your area in August. Holding you close in my heart and lots of hugs.

PurpleFi---I think I'd like to jet ski someday---maybe out at cousin's lake this summer, I'll get brave enough.

AZ Sticks - keeping you in prayers - hope the Mayo appointment and follow up goes well.

Betty - glad things seem to be working out better....keeping you in hugs and prayers. DS's socks are perfect length for his size 13 feet so I can get the toes Kitchenered together -- DDIL's are also the right color, texture and design and did some measurements to get them going again. I had stopped with about 1 more inch to go before starting the heel flap and turn---so worked out great. Now to make some progress on border for baby afghan and bridal shawl. Know what I'll be doing tomorrow. Just have felt icky all day---hope it's not a stomach bug.


----------



## iamsam

thanks machriste - I have it marked and will play it soon. the music is quite beautiful. --- sam



machriste said:


> Sam, this will take you to a performance of Carmina Burana with lyrics and translation


----------



## iamsam

if i'm right it is new jersey. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Glad you stopped by. It says you are from the Garden State, where is that? Not being American, I'm not familiar with the expression.


----------



## iamsam

thank you martina. --- sam



martina said:


> It is because of the way you host the tea party that it is running the way it does. A friendly caring group, and like any party the success is due to the host.


----------



## iamsam

looking good agnes - another couple weeks and you will never know it happened. --- sam



agnescr said:


> aye I know Bonnie never fails when I go out and leave washing out it will rain.
> finger just about there, dead skin and scab to come of and then it will be a great improvement


----------



## iamsam

thank you Julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> That is so true!


----------



## iamsam

when Heidi would visit me in seattle we have carmel sundaes for breakfast. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> On occasion I have been known to have a similar breakfast. I am one of those mothers that allows the little ones to have what they are going to eat for breakfast.Thank goodness mine liked breakfast food, time of day is optional.


----------



## iamsam

great cake - what kind? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Elishia was here today she brought Michael his birthday cake. I was telling her about the celery she ail try it too. I can try it but I'm going to have to buy celery for just that reason.


----------



## iamsam

definitely - I don't move very quickly Dorsey - you'll be in good company. --- sam



Dorsey said:


> Sounds like fun to me - but I'm an old lady, don't know if I can keep up with youall. Maybe a couple shops or so. Keep me in mind, please?
> Dot


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not really take on board how young you are! 1968 I turned 22. and was studying at Teachers' Training College in Hamilton, in the North Island.


(Whispering..... I was 3 in 1968)


----------



## iamsam

it's been so long for me - can't remember that far back. rotflmao --- sam



KatyNora said:


> That's no excuse! I won't impugn the others, but it's quite a while since I qualified as a spring chicken. :lol: We'll definitely keep you in mind.


----------



## iamsam

Julie - you could always make pie dough and cut it into triangles - long triangles. --- sam --- or biscuit dough.



Lurker 2 said:


> Except Crescent rolls are unobtainable here- I would have to start from Scratch, and make my own Croissants dough- and I forgot when I gave my Vista machine to Fofoa that I had not retrieved, my brilliant recipe using evaporated (Carnation ) milk.
> I just deleted everything- because I did not want her to get access to anything I had written or typed.


----------



## iamsam

good for you - where do they live? --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I'm not anywhere near caught up--but I just got a surprise visit from my son and GD! I am over the moon! I held her the entire time they were here.


----------



## Poledra65

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


Zoe!! Have been thinking about you alot it's so good to see you. Sorry about your dad, prayers and hugs for you all.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> Julie - you could always make pie dough and cut it into triangles - long triangles. --- sam --- or biscuit dough.


At the moment I am seriously into simple, and Low, Low fat. Trying to get the Blood Sugar level under control.


----------



## iamsam

stella - we don't see enough of you - what are you doing with yourself? --- sam



StellaK said:


> Happy Saturday everyone. Our weather is still slow to warm up. We have had a few 80 degree days, but since we are in the mountains it cools off by evening. So far I have been able to get by with just a fan. I love reading all the recipes, although I do not cook much.


----------



## iamsam

dawn - it is a proven fact - nurses make the worst patients. --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Think I only got through about 20 pages last week. Things have just been crazy busy around here and except for some rain fabulous weather to be outside working in the yard. DS1 found a condo and his offer accrpted so will be busy helping him clean and paint and move. Dad n DSM are selling their house in Bloomington so sm going through to see what of their things we want and figuring out what to get rid of and where new stuff will go. DH takes his boards Tuesday, physical Thursday and orientation for new job next Monday and Tuesday. His last day at old job was last Thursday he had a colonoscopy last Tuesday (everything was fine) he whined and was a horrible grouch for two days. Him not being able to eat for more than 12 hours and then having to drink all that stuff...what a horrible patient he is!!!!
> 
> Anywho will try to keep up better this week no promises though.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well recovering and getting good test results. You are all in my thoughts and prayers daily
> 
> Hugs


----------



## iamsam

a triple - way to go gwenie. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds interesting. May have to give it a try while DH is out of town the next couple of weeks. I'm pretty sure I can get DD to try it with me.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know this name at all!


Wow, that amazes me. Maybe she mostly confined herself to this country, but she was one of the most famous mezzos. She died only recently at almost 100. After she stopped singing she did a lot of work for the Met in its various activities.


----------



## iamsam

is he cute or what - love the sneakers. --- sam



KateB said:


> Good afternoon from a sunny, but windy West of Scotland...a great washing-drying day and I've got 3 loads out in the garden. I stripped our bed too, must remember to make it up again....hate that when you forget (& I do often  :lol: ) and only remember as you go to bed. :roll: The day is running away from me...Luke and his dad popped in to pick up some jeans and a shirt I had sorted for DS...do girls nowadays have no idea how to sew on buttons or do minor repairs to clothes, or is DS's partner clever enough to palm it off on me? :lol: Anyway the wee one came in wearing a cap or as it's known here, a bunnet and I got a pic for you.
> So glad you seem to have got things sorted for your DH, Betty. Delighted to see the return of the 'Gwennies' and a triple at that! Sorlena how lovely to hold your GD for the first time!!


----------



## iamsam

gwen - I think this sets a new record - seven gwenies in a row. yeah. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Gagesmom I love the picture of you in your avatar. You have such a welcoming and beautiful face. Glad you changed the avatar.


----------



## iamsam

Heidi said she would do my mending - I think I have a shirt over there needing one button - three years at least - if I need a repair work done the laundry does it. don't get me wrong - it's not as though Heidi isn't busy - and I can live without the shirt. I just think it is funny. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Love this photo and the bunnet --- some re-worded form of bonnet? He's so cute.
> 
> I agree, the newest generation does not sew -- I hemmed some slacks for both DD and her room-mate, my DIL and my other DD and have done repairs on DGS's clothes. I know they were taught basics in school, but to them, "you do it so well and seemingly so easily, it would be silly to try to do it themselves." Guess necessity is the mother of wisdom and they'll do it when we're gone? I doubt it. I suggested that I'd make them a "basics" sewing box, but their response was "why"?


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Wow, that amazes me. Maybe she mostly confined herself to this country, but she was one of the most famous mezzos. She died only recently at almost 100. After she stopped singing she did a lot of work for the Met in its various activities.


admittedly, as I can afford neither tickets to concerts, nor to buy CD's speaking in general- I have switched off a bit- also such a death is unlikely to make it into our news- I will have to keep a look out- IF I ever have a little spare of the ready!


----------



## jheiens

Just for the record: New Jersey is known as the Garden State because for much of the last century, it was hub of truck gardens around the state. The produce grown there was shipped up and down the eastern coast and around the country.

In 1968, I was 25 and had a new-born daughter. When she was 10 weeks old, Don was ordered to WestPac to various duty stations (Japan, Okinawa, and Viet Nam) as Air Crash and Rescue personnel. She was 17 months old before he saw her again. She is now 46 yo and a grandmother of a 4 yo.

The men that Don helped to bring out of the jungles of Viet Nam
were alive and safe. Only one was DOA at the pick-up point in the jungle. That is the young man who's death has broken his heart these last two Memorial days. The memories of this death simply snuck up on him after having kept them buried so deeply for all these years. 

His tears were heart-wrenching for the other Marine in the congregation who served his tour in Germany. He felt rather guilty I suspect, for having served in a safer place than Don and others had endured.

They all gave much even as others gave all they had in every time of war and conflict.

Ohio Joy


Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

and does lela go traveling with you? --- sam --- very cute by the way



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## jheiens

mjs said:


> Wow, that amazes me. Maybe she mostly confined herself to this country, but she was one of the most famous mezzos. She died only recently at almost 100. After she stopped singing she did a lot of work for the Met in its various activities.


Her name is Rise Stevens with the first name pronounced as two syllables, Julie.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

what fun we would have betty --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Page 21:
> Good to hear from you,Donna. I am so sorry to hear your Dad has been ill. PTL for seeing him through. Just love him every second you have him. You have been such a wonderful caregiver to your parents and family. I know there are many crowns in heaven waiting for you. We had wonderful discussions in SS today and lot of us were humbled.
> 
> So true, Cathy. We are so very blessed to have Sam. Just wish I could meet him one time.
> 
> Love all the suggestions of storing vegetables. I wash lettuce and wrap it in paper towels and put it in gallon Ziploc bag, but can't say it lasts well. Will definitely try mentioned methods. Love to keep head of celery on hand.
> 
> Julie, your knowledge astounds me.


----------



## iamsam

ceili - always good to hear from you - feel free to come do my windows - they really need done. actually I really don't mind doing them - it is just getting started. --- sam



Ceili said:


> Hi, all! I am very proud right now. I have washed the windows, done a partial vacuuming of the living room (which I'm about to get back to), AND caught up with the TP! I'm not much for housework, so this is BIG! I also finished and put away the laundry. I hadn't washed the deck windows since I quite smoking, and OMG, did they need it! My vacuum isn't working very well, so it's more of a chore than it should be. I'll be making curried shrimp for dinner, and I'll be knitting while watching "Game of Thrones" and "Penny Dreadful"
> 
> We all seem to be healthier this week, which is great. Melody, love your new avatar. Congrats to Avery and Gage. Love you all, my sisters and brothers!


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely - and I love red. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would share, here, two photos, my 'other' brother (Alexander- it is actually my parents joke that the boys have the same name- just different languages- the one who had the Heart Op. is Alastair- he is only 10 minutes younger- forceps delivery)anyway Alexander sent me two photos of a gansey my Mum knitted for him, around 1968, I am fairly certain the side with the stain is likely to be the front.


----------



## iamsam

why are you moving ejs - besides the chance to declutter. --- sam



EJS said:


> Wow time has just flown past me. I was only on page 38 of last week I think. I will skim through to catch up.
> I have made some good progress on my de-cluttering and getting ready for the move.
> All my best wishes out for each of you. Know I am thinking of you even if I don't keep up well or post often.
> EJ


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Her name is Rise Stevens with the first name pronounced as two syllables, Julie.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Thanks for that Joy- I did wonder if there was a typo!


----------



## iamsam

gosh - i'm all caught up. --- sam


----------



## Spider

I think I am all caught up also. 
Luke is so adorable, Betty , glad you have solved the problems DH was having.
Good luck to Dawns husband.
Zoe, so sorry about your dad. Have been through that with my dad. Not an easy time.
The gwenies are back and I love it. If you miss one post, you can always get the second or third or more!!!!!
Love the new fur baby. So miss not having a dog or cat. But going back and forth and the apt won't let us have animals.Back to work tomorrow again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And I was a junior in H.S.!!! We're all the same ""heart age".



Pup lover said:


> (Whispering..... I was 3 in 1968)


----------



## RookieRetiree

I have a pair of pants that need a new snap closure---it's been sitting in the basket to be done with a pair pants needing hemming for at least that long....I just do everyone else's stuff first. I'll bet if you asked, she'd know just where that shirt is waiting for her!



thewren said:


> Heidi said she would do my mending - I think I have a shirt over there needing one button - three years at least - if I need a repair work done the laundry does it. don't get me wrong - it's not as though Heidi isn't busy - and I can live without the shirt. I just think it is funny. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

My brother has been spearheading a mission to bring back the remains of flight crews who were shot down over Cambodia, Laos, and Viet Nam....he flew in many flights over those areas and was lucky to have not been shot down, captured, or worse. The family has all pitched in as a thank you that be made it home and in proxy for the fact that if it had been him, we'd be part of a "bringing home mission" for his family. There are quite a few poignant stories from each of our wars whether declared or not and I hope that our new generations learn of them...I don't think the current group of young people know much about WWI, WWII, or Korean Conflict---and maybe just a little about the ones since then.



jheiens said:


> Just for the record: New Jersey is known as the Garden State because for much of the last century, it was hub of truck gardens around the state. The produce grown there was shipped up and down the eastern coast and around the country.
> 
> In 1968, I was 25 and had a new-born daughter. When she was 10 weeks old, Don was ordered to WestPac to various duty stations (Japan, Okinawa, and Viet Nam) as Air Crash and Rescue personnel. She was 17 months old before he saw her again. She is now 46 yo and a grandmother of a 4 yo.
> 
> The men that Don helped to bring out of the jungles of Viet Nam
> were alive and safe. Only one was DOA at the pick-up point in the jungle. That is the young man who's death has broken his heart these last two Memorial days. The memories of this death simply snuck up on him after having kept them buried so deeply for all these years.
> 
> His tears were heart-wrenching for the other Marine in the congregation who served his tour in Germany. He felt rather guilty I suspect, for having served in a safer place than Don and others had endured.
> 
> They all gave much even as others gave all they had in every time of war and conflict.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## EJS

thewren said:


> why are you moving ejs - besides the chance to declutter. --- sam


One day out of the blue DH said he felt it was time for a change and that I should live close to family. We have always lived closer to his family and now that his Mom has passed he is ready. He was her only child, his Dad died when he was a teen. Nothing left to hold him here. 
EJ


----------



## sassafras123

EJS glad you will be near your family.
Agnes, love cockatiels. Mine had an open cage in my bedroom. Use to fly out and snuggle on my shoulder in the middle of the night. Birdie nightmares? Would have another but afraid Maya would pounce on her if she flew. 
Church was lovely, as was the ballet recital.
Think we will head home Tuesday.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, I can't imagine what our veterans suffered but also the families left home alone to cope with children & no husband around to help. They also deserve our gratitude. 


jheiens said:


> Just for the record: New Jersey is known as the Garden State because for much of the last century, it was hub of truck gardens around the state. The produce grown there was shipped up and down the eastern coast and around the country.
> 
> In 1968, I was 25 and had a new-born daughter. When she was 10 weeks old, Don was ordered to WestPac to various duty stations (Japan, Okinawa, and Viet Nam) as Air Crash and Rescue personnel. She was 17 months old before he saw her again. She is now 46 yo and a grandmother of a 4 yo.
> 
> The men that Don helped to bring out of the jungles of Viet Nam
> were alive and safe. Only one was DOA at the pick-up point in the jungle. That is the young man who's death has broken his heart these last two Memorial days. The memories of this death simply snuck up on him after having kept them buried so deeply for all these years.
> 
> His tears were heart-wrenching for the other Marine in the congregation who served his tour in Germany. He felt rather guilty I suspect, for having served in a safer place than Don and others had endured.
> 
> They all gave much even as others gave all they had in every time of war and conflict.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathy, glad you had a good visit with family & got your cute new traveling companion.
Zoe, sorry your dad isn't doing well, I hope he goes peacefully , my thoughts are with you & your mom.


----------



## Sandy

Zoe my thoughts and prayers are with you all. Since I'm all caught up again I think I will sign off for now.


----------



## TNS

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


You've been in our collective thoughts too. Its good to hear from you at this difficult time, and I'm sure that lots of prayers and wishes feature you and your family. And a big hug from me too.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would share, here, two photos, my 'other' brother (Alexander- it is actually my parents joke that the boys have the same name- just different languages- the one who had the Heart Op. is Alastair- he is only 10 minutes younger- forceps delivery)anyway Alexander sent me two photos of a gansey my Mum knitted for him, around 1968, I am fairly certain the side with the stain is likely to be the front.


That's an interesting Gansey-did your mum design it?


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That's an interesting Gansey-did your mum design it?


Yes, between my brother and she- Alexander said it is quite unique. some of the motifs look to me like circular possibly cogs- certainly at that time he had a 250cc bike(possibly 200cc) which he would strip down and replace low ratio cogs for farm work and high ratio cogs for road work. That year I rode it with the low ratio cogs from Rotorua to Putaruru in the Waikato, it was one SLOW trip. Everyone else was involved in transporting his other goods ove rto the farm where he was starting his farming apprenticeship- for want of a better word- for his course at Lincoln College near Christchurch.

Those of you who are more into biking may be able to correct me- not sure that I have the cog factor the right way round- anyway when I rode it that afternoon it was fitted with the slow farm cogs.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, between my brother and she- Alexander said it is quite unique. some of the motifs look to me like circular possibly cogs- certainly at that time he had a 250cc bike(possibly 200cc) which he would strip down and replace low ratio cogs for farm work and high ratio cogs for road work. That year I road it with the low ratio cogs from Rotorua to Putaruru in the Waikato, it was one SLOW trip. Everyone else was involved in transporting his other goods ove rto the farm where he was starting his farming apprenticeship- for want of a better word- for his course at Lincoln College near Christchurch.
> 
> Those of you who are more into biking may be able to correct me- not sure that I have the cog factor the right way round- anyway when I rode it that afternoon it was fitted with the slow farm cogs.


That's fascinating! History recorded in knitting. I can see how Gansey study can be a full time preoccupation! And now you have continued the story.....


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> That's fascinating! History recorded in knitting. I can see how Gansey study can be a full time preoccupation! And now you have continued the story.....


It is typical of Mum that she would design a complete original. Her weaving was very creative too


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> dawn - it is a proven fact - nurses make the worst patients. --- sam


Thought that was men Sam lol


----------



## KateB

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


Sorry to hear about your dad Zoe. Keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Caren I live half way up a small hill so everything just goes downhill and there is a river at the bottom so that is where the rain goes.I have to say on the plus side that everything is green and we never have drouts


I'm always amazed at how different our weather can be and we're only about 80 miles apart. Starting off today looking nice (the weather, not me...those days have passed! :lol: ) although the forecast is rain later. Hope Colin is improving, are you seeing him today?


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would share, here, two photos, my 'other' brother (Alexander- it is actually my parents joke that the boys have the same name- just different languages- the one who had the Heart Op. is Alastair- he is only 10 minutes younger- forceps delivery)anyway Alexander sent me two photos of a gansey my Mum knitted for him, around 1968, I am fairly certain the side with the stain is likely to be the front.


Amazing how that jumper is still around, (albeit with a stain!) all these years later, must have been well knitted. I was 16 and in 4th year of Secondary School in 1968, went to college in '69.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Amazing how that jumper is still around, (albeit with a stain!) all these years later, must have been well knitted. I was 16 and in 4th year of Secondary School in 1968, went to college in '69.


He made a point of saying how important the gansey is to him- although he was not sure if it might have been thrown out- but fortunately he found it before the day was out. 69 was the first year I lived in Auckland- the year I started at Art School. Good times. Hard work, because I was holding down a full-time job while I studied. One of my class mates commented years later, oh that was why you were never at any of the parties. I had been far too busy to be socialising!


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> I'm always amazed at how different our weather can be and we're only about 80 miles apart. Starting off today looking nice (the weather, not me...those days have passed! :lol: ) although the forecast is rain later. Hope Colin is improving, are you seeing him today?


Saturday and Sunday it was sunny with a brisk wind up till 1 ish then the heavens opened,yesterday when I went to rescue my washing,by the time I had it inside I was soaked to the skin,like being in the tropics again without the heat,so far it is the same today but who knows what lunch time will bring.
Wont be seeing Colin today he has a lawyer going in to see him about his asbestosis,so his son will be visiting at the same time.


----------



## agnescr

Julie it is amazing how long that gansey has survived but your garnsey is no less amazing


----------



## Kansas g-ma

KateB said:


> I'm always amazed at how different our weather can be and we're only about 80 miles apart.


A close friend and I live about 5 miles apart and talk every afternoon about the same time. We both are amazed that we can have totally different weather-- pouring at her house, not at mine and vice versa.

A couple of you have indicated you are moving, one is downsizing and noted she was packing boxes for storage-- oh, babe, just get rid of the stuff now and don't pay storage fees! I brought way too much into this dinky house and will probably still be sorting it out when I die. Should have gotten rid of a bunch more!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie it is amazing how long that gansey has survived but your garnsey is no less amazing


Of very different inspiration!- mine being based on the Eriskay designs- and with the Thurso shoulder strap- because these are of significance to me. Mum may have seen ganseys that I have no knowledge of- she traveled extensively in Yorkshire, Lancashire, North Wales, then south around Bristol, and London, Dorset- much of this with her trusty bicycle. As the copy I have of Gladys Thompson's book is 1971 (the one I inherited from Mum) I have no idea what her actual inspiration was, if my brother's date is accurate. I feel Alexander's gansey's survival shows how important to him at the time was his relationship with Mum. I know it used to spook him that I could ring and he thought it was her. Not deliberate, but he found it un-nerving.
I particularly like the way the motifs emerge from the body of the gansey- just wish I could see the circles more clearly. I must get onto my sleeves- one each for the blue and cream! Workshops and conversations and KTP take time!!!!!
I do hope something resolves for you, for Colin. It has been a long time of anxiety.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up. Good to see you back. Prayers for your family. 
Still on phone. I missed seeing the 7 gwenies...lol
Will be a long week without computer. Hugs to all


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up. Good to see you back. Prayers for your family. 
Still on phone. I missed seeing the 7 gwenies...lol
Will be a long week without computer. Hugs to all


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny France. Day at home today filling tne paddling pool. Its still very warm here, we had a storm last night and it may storm again today.


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Just checking in again.....had a fun day at IKEA...what a store! Now watching the Tonys...never have watched them before. Love the performances! SOOO much better than the Oscars! I'm getting behind (but what else is new???)
> Doctor visit tomorrow...so may not catch up yet...I keep on tryin'!
> Prayers to all....we hold you in precious prayer, and wishes for gentleness and peace. Have some laughter today...look for it!


I watched a bit of the opening of the Tonys. I think it would not be as entertaining if Hugh Jackman had not been hosting. That man can do ANYTHING. He's funny, sings like a dream and more than held his own with the dancers. And to top it off, he's drop dead gorgeous!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> (Whispering..... I was 3 in 1968)


And you're the same age as my YOUNGEST daughter!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Did not really take on board how young you are! 1968 I turned 22. and was studying at Teachers' Training College in Hamilton, in the North Island.


I'm the same way, Julie. I forget everyone isn't as old as dirt like myself!! LOL!!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it's been so long for me - can't remember that far back. rotflmao --- sam


Me, too, Sam. I sometimes wonder if I was ever that young! Seems like I've been old forever!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Day at home today filling tne paddling pool. Its still very warm here, we had a storm last night and it may storm again today.


Hi, there, PurpleFi! That boy looks ready for action. I know you're enjoying your visit. Even with the storms.
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Zoe, healing energy sent your way. So good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your Dad.
Julie, your brothers gansey is lovely.
Sandi, prayers for you and Alan.
Crazy weather. Napa was 103 yesterday. I can't remember it ever. Ring this hot here.


----------



## gagesmom

8:30am and the house is quiet. Greg and Gage are gone and the dogs are all sprawled out across the living room floor. Going back to catch up.


----------



## gagesmom

ok caught up and my eyes are sliding shut, off I go for now. ttyl.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I'm the same way, Julie. I forget everyone isn't as old as dirt like myself!! LOL!!!
> Junek


I nearly said something about old ladies- June- But I will refrain!!!!!
I reminded Bronwen the other day that I am getting old- when she pulled me up for some inexactitude in my speech, but then days can go by and I don't actually speak to anyone- unless I call them. She can be a stickler for correctness. It must be a real comfort for you having your daughter with you.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, healing energy sent your way. So good to hear from you. Sorry to hear about your Dad.
> Julie, your brothers gansey is lovely.
> Sandi, prayers for you and Alan.
> Crazy weather. Napa was 103 yesterday. I can't remember it ever. Ring this hot here.


I can say quite happily Joy, that I think so too!
103 sounds well beyond my comfort level- but you do live in the Mojave!


----------



## agnescr

Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> great cake - what kind? --- sam


It is chocolate and red velvet layers. Tasted heavenly. Not only does she decorate the cakes but this cake was from scratch seems it was for family.

Carmel sundays sounds wonderful and even better for breakfast.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from Great Bend where it is another sunny day. 17.7c/64f at 09:15. I am just getting up and around this morning, have not slept in this late for eons. Will be out and about this morning for a bit then back to the garden. 

Today's coffee.

Healing thoughts for those in need of them and HUGS for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW. 
I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


Glad the washing was rescued before the rain started. Love your flowers, my peonies have started to open.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is another sunny day. 17.7c/64f at 09:15. I am just getting up and around this morning, have not slept in this late for eons. Will be out and about this morning for a bit then back to the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need of them and HUGS for all.


I like the pup, in the mug- nice touch the lick of the lips!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW.
> I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.


Gorgeous flowers, I miss mine having taken everything out in the fall to redo the gardens this year. It is seeming like a never ending job at the moment but worth it in the end.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I like the pup, in the mug- nice touch the lick of the lips!


Thanks I thought it was pretty cute.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny France. Day at home today filling tne paddling pool. Its still very warm here, we had a storm last night and it may storm again today.


Good afternoon. A day at home is nice and with the paddling look is even better. Your grandson looks like he is ready for fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks for that wonderful advice -- my intent is to get through all of the stuff "set aside" in the crawl space for the past 35 years -- time to just decide "yes" or "no" and get rid of a lot of it. Honestly, the kids just don't want it as much as we think they might.



Kansas g-ma said:


> A close friend and I live about 5 miles apart and talk every afternoon about the same time. We both are amazed that we can have totally different weather-- pouring at her house, not at mine and vice versa.
> 
> A couple of you have indicated you are moving, one is downsizing and noted she was packing boxes for storage-- oh, babe, just get rid of the stuff now and don't pay storage fees! I brought way too much into this dinky house and will probably still be sorting it out when I die. Should have gotten rid of a bunch more!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, from all accounts, a great family man---now that is a star!!



jknappva said:


> I watched a bit of the opening of the Tonys. I think it would not be as entertaining if Hugh Jackman had not been hosting. That man can do ANYTHING. He's funny, sings like a dream and more than held his own with the dancers. And to top it off, he's drop dead gorgeous!!
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I nearly said something about old ladies- June- But I will refrain!!!!!
> I reminded Bronwen the other day that I am getting old- when she pulled me up for some inexactitude in my speech, but then days can go by and I don't actually speak to anyone- unless I call them. She can be a stickler for correctness. It must be a real comfort for you having your daughter with you.


It's been 5 years since we started living together and I don't know how I would manage without her. I'm so sorry you don't have the comfort of a loving daughter living near you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


Thank you for sharing your lovely flowers. When we lived in the country, the couple who had built the house originally had planted a large bed of white and pink peonies outside the main bedroom window. The house was over 30 years old when we moved there so those peonies had been there a long time. And I know I never fertilized them or did anything except cut the grass around them.
I noticed one of the hydrangea bushes outside our building is in full bloom....beautiful bright blue flowers!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It's been 5 years since we started living together and I don't know how I would manage without her. I'm so sorry you don't have the comfort of a loving daughter living near you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


She is not averse to my living closer-June- the real problem is that housing prices are now so steep around Christchurch, and the surrounding townships- plus I just don't have the cash- especially as I am now committed to going to Australia.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is another sunny day. 17.7c/64f at 09:15. I am just getting up and around this morning, have not slept in this late for eons. Will be out and about this morning for a bit then back to the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need of them and HUGS for all.


Good morning, Caren! I can tell the teens are out of school since you slept in and I'm sure Seth isn't visiting or you wouln't have slept in!! Love the coffee. If that chihuahua drank a cup of coffee, it would be bouncing off the walls. They're usually very skittish any way...well, most are and don't need that caffeine!! LOL!!!
Hope you got a nice rest!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is another sunny day. 17.7c/64f at 09:15. I am just getting up and around this morning, have not slept in this late for eons. Will be out and about this morning for a bit then back to the garden.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need of them and HUGS for all.


Hmm, wonder how I did that!!!!? I turned Caren's note into a Gwenie without even trying!!! HMMMM! Sorry.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> And, from all accounts, a great family man---now that is a star!!


He definitely is!!! And not many entertainers are STARS in real life as he apparently is!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


----------



## RookieRetiree

I don't know that I've ever seen begonia outside....My Mom would have those and African Violets in the house.

quote=Lurker 2]Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW. 
I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.[/quote]


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> She is not averse to my living closer-June- the real problem is that housing prices are now so steep around Christchurch, and the surrounding townships- plus I just don't have the cash- especially as I am now committed to going to Australia.


Those of us living on a fixed income can sympathize...at least, I definitely can. We probably could find a less expensive apartment but this building was built for senior living. And having no steps and automatic outer doors plus all the door ways in the apartments are 3 ft wide, there's no worries about getting around in wheelchairs. Plus, and I really stress this, I really like our manager and maintenance has always been fantastic. I have lived in apartment that didn't have good maintenance and it could be a nightmare!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


He's a darling and looks to really be enjoying the swing!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Aw, so cute....has to be cool there with the jacket---we're into shorts and flip flop weather so need to get off here and go switch the cottons for the woolens!



agnescr said:


> This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen begonia outside....My Mom would have those and African Violets in the house.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW.
> I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.


[/quote]

They grow well outside here but I don't think they survive the winter freezes. I've never grown them so unsure but have seen them outside.
Junek


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> And I was a junior in H.S.!!! We're all the same ""heart age".


And I was starting my Uni course in Glasgow :shock: :?: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good Morning to you too, Caren. Love the coffee. Had my home-made latte already and ready to start the day. I slept in a bit too -- felt really good. I'll have until about 3:00 p.m. to do as I wish (the "to do" list is very long) and then will have DGS here after his first day of summer camp.


----------



## TNS

thewren wrote:
dawn - it is a proven fact - nurses make the worst patients. --- sam

Thought that was men Sam lol 



Male nurse = a double whammy
:XD:


----------



## jknappva

Sending you some pictures...enjoy!
Junek


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I nearly said something about old ladies- June- But I will refrain!!!!!
> I reminded Bronwen the other day that I am getting old- when she pulled me up for some inexactitude in my speech, but then days can go by and I don't actually speak to anyone- unless I call them. She can be a stickler for correctness. It must be a real comfort for you having your daughter with you.


I think you need an extra big {{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} Julie.


----------



## TNS

agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


Well worth waiting for the Peony, but hope its now got the idea and blooms again every year. Your iris looks like mine should have - *#% snails!! Hope you don't have too much rain today, sounded like it was likely to be wet further south, and it hasn't quite rained in Guernsey, yet. I'm hoping we have escaped the thunder storms which are coming from the continent, although we caught the edge of them yesterday.


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> They grow well outside here but I don't think they survive the winter freezes. I've never grown them so unsure but have seen them outside.
> Junek


They use them as bedding plants here,council gardeners plant thousands each year then lift and store them for the winter and go through it again each year...will try and get some pics....if it ever stops raining


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> Don't know this name at all!


Are you familiar with Dawn Upshaw? I think she's my favorite. She has a wonderful recording of Songs from the Auverne that are hauntingly beautiful!


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> Sending you some pictures...enjoy!
> Junek


great pics June wee one looks the part :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


Lovely flowers, Agnes,
I have several huge peonies, but they've been here for 30 years, they get tons of blooms but it always seems they just get looking nice & we get a big storm that knocks them flat. :thumbdown: they have such a wonderful smell too. I weeded the flower bed yesterday & one of them is only about 4 inches high yet, they are on the north side of the flower bed so are a little later than other people's but this is crazy, usually I get blooms about July 1st.


----------



## Bonnie7591

agnescr said:


> This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


He's having fun :lol: What a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


Young Quin is such a charmer!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen begonia outside....My Mom would have those and African Violets in the house.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW.
> I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.


[/quote]

There were begonias in bloom everywhere I went that August/September!


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> They grow well outside here but I don't think they survive the winter freezes. I've never grown them so unsure but have seen them outside.
> Junek


Begonias grow well outdoors in summer but need shade or they "cook", I don't grow them as I don't have a proper place but they can be beautiful. Some people cut them back in the fall & set them in the cold room for winter, then bring them up in March to get started again.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Sending you some pictures...enjoy!
> Junek


Great pictures, the little guy looks like he's having fun.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Those of us living on a fixed income can sympathize...at least, I definitely can. We probably could find a less expensive apartment but this building was built for senior living. And having no steps and automatic outer doors plus all the door ways in the apartments are 3 ft wide, there's no worries about getting around in wheelchairs. Plus, and I really stress this, I really like our manager and maintenance has always been fantastic. I have lived in apartment that didn't have good maintenance and it could be a nightmare!
> Junek


I would be unable to have a wheelchair in this house- I have just checked it is only 30 inches in the doorway. I need to keep myself on my feet! Thinking of that I have got a lady coming soon to assess my needs- hopefully to get a Stroller - they were asking about the toilet etc- but I had brought the rails we needed for Fale when I moved in in 2001. And next week I will sort out getting the card that will allow me to have half price taxis- so I won't need to do three or four trips for the shopping, and run the risk of doing in my back.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Aw, so cute....has to be cool there with the jacket---we're into shorts and flip flop weather so need to get off here and go switch the cottons for the woolens!


So glad you have warm weather, at last, Rookie!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, understand. But we are in Napa and 102 is humid and unusual. Will be going home to the desert tomorrow.
Agnes, Quinn is adorable.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Are you familiar with Dawn Upshaw? I think she's my favorite. She has a wonderful recording of Songs from the Auverne that are hauntingly beautiful!


NO, down here it is Kiri Te Kanawa one hears, normally -Les Chants d'Auvergne- glorious compositions- People are a bit parochial here- and on my so limited budget I am these days dependent on what is played on the Concert Program, and the few CD's I do have - Emma Kirkby is a very great favourite.
I must see if I can pull her (Dawn Upshaw) up on youtube!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, understand. But we are in Napa and 102 is humid and unusual. Will be going home to the desert tomorrow.
> Agnes, Quinn is adorable.


Sorry-geographic ignorance of the US- where is Napa?


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry-geographic ignorance of the US- where is Napa?


isn't that where they grow grapes for wine?


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> .....Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW.


And here they are Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> And here they are Julie!


had I told you that the early settlers (European) used to eat the central part of the upper stem, (kills the tree) but tastes a bit like cabbage stalk- hence the colloquial name. Maori turned it into a kind of jam, in enormous hangi pits especially around Te Umu Kaha- (now known as Temuka) ready to use as survival rations on their journeys to the West Coast for the beautiful Pounamu stone (Greenstone)?


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> if i'm right it is new jersey. --- sam


As Ohio Joy mentioned, agriculture has been important part of the New Jersey economy, especially in the southern part of the state. Still think there is nothing as delicious as a vine-ripened Jersey tomato...


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> And I was a junior in H.S.!!! We're all the same ""heart age".


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

(Whispering..... I was 3 in 1968)

Dawn, my first baby was born in 68. You could be my daughter. ROFL!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> had I told you that the early settlers (European) used to eat the central part of the upper stem, (kills the tree) but tastes a bit like cabbage stalk- hence the colloquial name. Maori turned it into a kind of jam, in enormous hangi pits especially around Te Umu Kaha- (now known as Temuka) ready to use as survival rations on their journeys to the West Coast for the beautiful Pounamu stone (Greenstone)?


Interesting.


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be unable to have a wheelchair in this house- I have just checked it is only 30 inches in the doorway. I need to keep myself on my feet! Thinking of that I have got a lady coming soon to assess my needs- hopefully to get a Stroller - they were asking about the toilet etc- but I had brought the rails we needed for Fale when I moved in in 2001. And next week I will sort out getting the card that will allow me to have half price taxis- so I won't need to do three or four trips for the shopping, and run the risk of doing in my back.


So happy to hear that you are going to be getting some assistance with things so that daily living wont be so troublesome. By Stroller do you mean what we call a walker?


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> And here they are Julie!


That second picture sure has some wicked wind!


----------



## Bulldog

Agnes, your flowers are beautiful!
Julie, I love Begonias.
Kate, you KNOW I love your avatar.
Caren, just love the coffee pic off the day. So precious.


----------



## Bulldog

Agnes, Quin is just precious.
June, always love your pictures. Grandpa looks like he has an enthusiastic fisherman.
We have a hanging basket of begonias. When it dies we sit it aside and drag the dead plant out in spring. It always comes back and is beautiful. 
My Hydrangea is blooming. Jim and Carley keep telling me it is the blue I want so bad and I keep telling them it is lilac.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> (Whispering..... I was 3 in 1968)
> 
> Dawn, my first baby was born in 68. You could be my daughter. ROFL!


I am old enough for that to be the case too.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Interesting.


What a gorgeous new shot of Luke!


----------



## Bulldog

Jim is still asleep and it is noon. He had a sleep study two days this week. He sure is making me want to lie back down a while. Ah well, we are old folks and have nothing scheduled today. What the heck. Supper is started in Crock..Having BBQed baby back ribs, corn on the cob, and baked beans. Only got a load of towels to fold.
Plan to work on socks today. I have one sock cast on two different 12" circs (size 1). I have the cuffs done on each sock. Now I am starting the pattern on the legs. Sure you all just love hearing my sock tales. I am new to this though.
Where is Daralene, Gottastch? Haven't seen Jynx either except briefly on KP.
Well, Off to play or sleep. LOL! Check in later. Betty


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> So happy to hear that you are going to be getting some assistance with things so that daily living wont be so troublesome. By Stroller do you mean what we call a walker?


That is exactly what I am aiming for- so I can get out and walk- to the local supermarkets (one one way - one the other way, different franchises), and be able to take a taxi home, depending on how much shopping I have done!


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> That second picture sure has some wicked wind!


Kate is right on the Atlantic Coast, albeit sheltered by Mull and Arran.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


~~~~wow! Some folks are SO creative & talented! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Agnes, your flowers are beautiful!
> Julie, I love Begonias.
> Kate, you KNOW I love your avatar.
> Caren, just love the coffee pic off the day. So precious.


I have a fairly leggy begonia in white, pinks and red(I know which from the leaf!)- that pops up all over- one is growing in the car port gutter presently- I really need to get the agent to get it out! I am a bit too soft hearted when my self sown plants are such I know will flower!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Jim is still asleep and it is noon. He had a sleep study two days this week. He sure is making me want to lie back down a while. Ah well, we are old folks and have nothing scheduled today. What the heck. Supper is started in Crock..Having BBQed baby back ribs, corn on the cob, and baked beans. Only got a load of towels to fold.
> Plan to work on socks today. I have one sock cast on two different 12" circs (size 1). I have the cuffs done on each sock. Now I am starting the pattern on the legs. Sure you all just love hearing my sock tales. I am new to this though.
> Where is Daralene, Gottastch? Haven't seen Jynx either except briefly on KP.
> Well, Off to play or sleep. LOL! Check in later. Betty


Betty had you not seen- look for Cashmeregma- she is at a funeral in Florida. Gottastch is very busy in her garden this time of year- will try to get back in the winter.
Jynx is destressing a lot playing computer games.


----------



## EJS

Bulldog said:


> Agnes, Quin is just precious.
> June, always love your pictures. Grandpa looks like he has an enthusiastic fisherman.
> We have a hanging basket of begonias. When it dies we sit it aside and drag the dead plant out in spring. It always comes back and is beautiful.
> My Hydrangea is blooming. Jim and Carley keep telling me it is the blue I want so bad and I keep telling them it is lilac.


Betty,
Check out this link to see if you can get your hydrangeas to the color you desire. http://www.hydrangeashydrangeas.com/colorchange.html


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> great pics June wee one looks the part :thumbup:


He sure looks like he's having fun, doesn't he!?
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be unable to have a wheelchair in this house- I have just checked it is only 30 inches in the doorway. I need to keep myself on my feet! Thinking of that I have got a lady coming soon to assess my needs- hopefully to get a Stroller - they were asking about the toilet etc- but I had brought the rails we needed for Fale when I moved in in 2001. And next week I will sort out getting the card that will allow me to have half price taxis- so I won't need to do three or four trips for the shopping, and run the risk of doing in my back.


You're wise to get as much help as possible. It makes life much easier!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> You're wise to get as much help as possible. It makes life much easier!
> Junek


I believe so, June, but I have a friend who finds the questions they ask very intrusive- but I think that is because she is Maori and grew up in the far North- very independent of mind- very bright, but just NOT a Pakeha- still with that mistrust of the white skin (very justifiable- given what happened to so many of her ancestors at the hands of the European).

She also worked long as a Probation Officer, and then as Mentor for Maori students at the Medical School- has seen too much of what her people are put through, by the system.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from Great Bend where it is 13.8c/57f at 7:40am. The sun is shinning, the birds are chirping in the yard. Knitums has been running around like crazy since very early. Going to head beck out to the garden before it gets too hot today.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts to those in need and HUGS for all.


~~~great picture of the Hobbit house! So peaceful!
I've attached a photo of my favorite mug...both sides. Dr. Seuss is fantastic! LOVE that imagination!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~great picture of the Hobbit house! So peaceful!
> I've attached a photo of my favorite mug...both sides. Dr. Seuss is fantastic! LOVE that imagination!


Not to us- needs to be read with an American accent.


----------



## KateB

Great photographs today and here's my contribution.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow seven Gwenies in a row! that's the old computer for you!!!!!


~~~Tradition! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Luke is such a delicious little boy, *Kate*


~~~Oh, yeah! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Great photographs today and here's my contribution.


Beautiful!


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


~~~Glad you are doing okay...love you new traveling companion! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Along with all the gardening talk today, I thought I would tell you all that 3 yr old Simon is also quite a gardener. He's having his own little garden plot this year and has planted Jelly Beans! We're all waiting with baited breath to see what comes up!


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


~~~Zoe you are in our thought s & prayer...hope things go smoothly for you & your Mom & Dad. These are difficult times. Hugs to help you through!


----------



## Lurker 2

*Shirley* did it show on the Canadian news that two NZ'ers rescued 5 people from a burning crash in Canada (somewhere) although one has subsequently died.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Carol, from the looks of your avatar, you've really gone to town on making those balls!! I meant to get that pattern from you when you were here....they look fantastic.

Have a good time up at the cottage and hope that all the car and house repair nonsense is all behind you. DH was hit in the parking lot and of course he has no insurance...hassle city.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~great picture of the Hobbit house! So peaceful!
> I've attached a photo of my favorite mug...both sides. Dr. Seuss is fantastic! LOVE that imagination!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, from the looks of your avatar, you've really gone to town on making those balls!! I meant to get that pattern from you when you were here....they look fantastic.
> 
> Have a good time up at the cottage and hope that all the car and house repair nonsense is all behind you. DH was hit in the parking lot and of course he has no insurance...hassle city.


This has happened today?


----------



## RookieRetiree

Oh, I think his writings would sound wonderful in any accent as long as the rhyming still was there....His books and the Berenstain Bears were our kids' favorites.

quote=Lurker 2]Not to us- needs to be read with an American accent.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Wow...I think I need to try some of these outside....along with some geraniums which were my Mom and MIL's favorites.



KateB said:


> Great photographs today and here's my contribution.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, I think his writings would sound wonderful in any accent as long as the rhyming still was there....His books and the Berenstain Bears were our kids' favorites.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Not to us- needs to be read with an American accent.


[/quote]

I can assure you it was an eye opener the first time I heard a young American girl reading Seuss- had totally failed on me till then.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's darling!!! I think someone should put a plastic plant with some jelly beans attached just for him to see.



machriste said:


> Along with all the gardening talk today, I thought I would tell you all that 3 yr old Simon is also quite a gardener. He's having his own little garden plot this year and has planted Jelly Beans! We're all waiting with baited breath to see what comes up!


----------



## Sorlenna

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


Hugs to you, dear lady. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Bulldog

Thanks for the link, Lynn. I certainly plan to try the suggestions.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you June! I myself am quite impressed with the one my mother knitted.


It is wonderful!

I'm still ten pages behind...very busy weekend and am trying to get some other things done as well before "the job" this afternoon. I'll read and post as I can.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It is wonderful!
> 
> I'm still ten pages behind...very busy weekend and am trying to get some other things done as well before "the job" this afternoon. I'll read and post as I can.


It must be so easy to get behind when you are working!


----------



## gagesmom

3pm and Greg has left to get Gage from school. So I am doing a quick catch up before I have to get ready to go to work.

Greg and I went out for lunch today and had a few hours away from everything and everyone. Love my guy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Honestly, the kids just don't want it as much as we think they might.


You are SOOO right on that. When I downsized none of my family wanted my paternal grandparent's glassware-- nothing fancy but pretty none the less and something from their great grandma-- but no, so sold it to antique shop.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I have lived in apartment that didn't have good maintenance and it could be a nightmare!
> Junek


My friend lives in an apt and keeps trying to get me in one (she's 3 yrs older, not in good shape) and then complains about mgmt. and maintenance. At least if mine doesn't get done it is just my fault!!


----------



## gagesmom

I have caught up and I love all the pics.

Here is my latest all in one with the 'found" patterned yarn. I haven't frogged it yet.

What do you think? It looked good at the neck when I started but the colors seem to be on the one side of the sweater and not on the other. Don't know if I should just finish it and try another one at a different spot in the yarn or frog it and start this one all over again.


----------



## gagesmom

got to get going will check in later when I get home from work


----------



## Kansas g-ma

gagesmom said:


> the colors seem to be on the one side of the sweater and not on the other. Don't know if I should just finish it and try another one at a different spot in the yarn or frog it and start this one all over again.


They really do "sit" on one side, don't they? I was going to comment the yoke was even but then realized there was blue on one side and not other!! I'll bet you frog it and figure out where to start so it is more balanced.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I hope so - it's nice to have a quiet place just to sit and take a breath once in a while!!


NanaCaren said:


> The perfect pattern to take ones mind off of the other things, just what I need at the moment. I used to go under the awning on the barn there was a breeze all the time even on the hottest of days. I miss it already. I will find a place.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Looks as though he could use a new one huh??? But what a treasure and detailed work that is. We now know where you get it!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would share, here, two photos, my 'other' brother (Alexander- it is actually my parents joke that the boys have the same name- just different languages- the one who had the Heart Op. is Alastair- he is only 10 minutes younger- forceps delivery)anyway Alexander sent me two photos of a gansey my Mum knitted for him, around 1968, I am fairly certain the side with the stain is likely to be the front.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> NO, down here it is Kiri Te Kanawa one hears, normally -Les Chants d'Auvergne- glorious compositions- People are a bit parochial here- and on my so limited budget I am these days dependent on what is played on the Concert Program, and the few CD's I do have - Emma Kirkby is a very great favourite.
> I must see if I can pull her (Dawn Upshaw) up on youtube!


I think my recording is of Vittoria di Los Angeles (the spelling is probably wrong), but a wonderful voice for music that really gets into your head. I bought it many years ago when we were planning a holiday in the Auvergne (so long ago that the recording is on cassettes, but no worries, my cassette player still works) and I have loved it ever since.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Looks as though he could use a new one huh??? But what a treasure and detailed work that is. We now know where you get it!!!


He was very worried his darling might have rubbished it- glad he got to it in time!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I think my recording is of Vittoria di Los Angeles (the spelling is probably wrong), but a wonderful voice for music that really gets into your head. I bought it many years ago when we were planning a holiday in the Auvergne (so long ago that the recording is on cassettes, but no worries, my cassette player still works) and I have loved it ever since.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you it was an eye opener the first time I heard a young American girl reading Seuss- had totally failed on me till then.


I always enjoyed the Dr Seuss books, even when I was reading them to my children in my own, very un-American voice, but at some point we did buy some LPs of several of the stories, which were, of course, in the authentic accents, and they were just wonderful. I suspect they are somewhere about the house still - I must look for them. We still have the equipment to play LPs, and I am sure the grandchildren would enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> I always enjoyed the Dr Seuss books, even when I was reading them to my children in my own, very un-American voice, but at some point we did buy some LPs of several of the stories, which were, of course, in the authentic accents, and they were just wonderful. I suspect they are somewhere about the house still - I must look for them. We still have the equipment to play LPs, and I am sure the grandchildren would enjoy them.


Possibly my reaction was partly because I did not have children when I first encountered them- but also I am not a fan of his drawings either- oh well- takes all sorts.


----------



## machriste

RookieRetiree said:


> That's darling!!! I think someone should put a plastic plant with some jelly beans attached just for him to see.


Good idea!


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> My friend lives in an apt and keeps trying to get me in one (she's 3 yrs older, not in good shape) and then complains about mgmt. and maintenance. At least if mine doesn't get done it is just my fault!!


Our maintenance is great. Our maintenance man has been here before the building was opened. He was in the construction crew and he was asked to come in as the maintenance person when the building opened .
He was let go for about 4 months a couple of years ago when owners changed. They realized their mistake and re-hired him. He knows this building inside out.
I'm relieved that I don't have to worry about that!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I have caught up and I love all the pics.
> 
> Here is my latest all in one with the 'found" patterned yarn. I haven't frogged it yet.
> 
> What do you think? It looked good at the neck when I started but the colors seem to be on the one side of the sweater and not on the other. Don't know if I should just finish it and try another one at a different spot in the yarn or frog it and start this one all over again.


 I see the problem and it's such a shame since the yarn is pretty.


----------



## TNS

machriste said:


> Along with all the gardening talk today, I thought I would tell you all that 3 yr old Simon is also quite a gardener. He's having his own little garden plot this year and has planted Jelly Beans! We're all waiting with baited breath to see what comes up!


Sounds like you need a Jelly Bean Fairy (similar habit to Tooth Fairy).....


----------



## AZ Sticks

I saw this recipe and thought of Sam.... but I'm sure that there are many of us who would enjoy it -
http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/no-oven-peanut-butter-squares-75648.aspx?cm_mmc=eml-_-rbedesk-_-20140603-_-1036&cm_lm=425159C1B06B49186C2826DB9079C132&bt_he=9EBEE25A9BB5E6D657EF2AAD3857594B11ABF4354C5A460489D59EF24491FDEA


----------



## AZ Sticks

And this is a fascinating link - Alan made sure that I went through the complete list of pictures - really an eye opener-
http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/d-day-standing-on-the-footprint-of-history/


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> And this is a fascinating link - Alan made sure that I went through the complete list of pictures - really an eye opener-
> http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/d-day-standing-on-the-footprint-of-history/


Incredible! And so thought-provoking.


----------



## Sorlenna

Well, I got another bin full of the tree debris put out for the garbage crew, and though it's looking a little better in the back yard, I wouldn't call it "good" just yet (loads to go)...but we're making some progress. Then I mowed the weeds (kept hitting tree stumps--luckily it's just a push mower and not a motorized one). So we'll be digging those out once the other stuff is done too. I rather enjoy the physical work, I must admit.

The weekend was busy--with DS and DGD coming by on Saturday, such a happy surprise!--and then a birthday dinner for his DD, we had a lot of company. Not usual but good overall. 

I haven't done any knitting though.  I did a little crochet but think it's getting too hot to work on the afghan or a big project right now. So I have to think on what I've been wanting to do that's small (and the thumb is still giving me a bit of trouble). Maybe I'll do some socks...I've also been reading, trying to finish up the biography on van Gogh I've been reading for months. It's slow going, as there's so much to absorb.

And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Great photographs today and here's my contribution.


Love the begonias. I bought one from the clearance table the other day, I plan of having it looking wonderful soon. That is the plan but doesn't always work.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


That is absolutely brilliant, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> That is absolutely brilliant, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you! I enjoyed doing it. There's a knitted version as well but the photos do not want to cooperate for some reason. :roll:


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> That's darling!!! I think someone should put a plastic plant with some jelly beans attached just for him to see.


That's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is absolutely brilliant, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


ditto


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


That's really lovely!

:thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got another bin full of the tree debris put out for the garbage crew, and though it's looking a little better in the back yard, I wouldn't call it "good" just yet (loads to go)...but we're making some progress. Then I mowed the weeds (kept hitting tree stumps--luckily it's just a push mower and not a motorized one). So we'll be digging those out once the other stuff is done too. I rather enjoy the physical work, I must admit.
> 
> The weekend was busy--with DS and DGD coming by on Saturday, such a happy surprise!--and then a birthday dinner for his DD, we had a lot of company. Not usual but good overall.
> 
> I haven't done any knitting though.  I did a little crochet but think it's getting too hot to work on the afghan or a big project right now. So I have to think on what I've been wanting to do that's small (and the thumb is still giving me a bit of trouble). Maybe I'll do some socks...I've also been reading, trying to finish up the biography on van Gogh I've been reading for months. It's slow going, as there's so much to absorb.
> 
> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


love it and wish my crochet was up to it :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren! I can tell the teens are out of school since you slept in and I'm sure Seth isn't visiting or you wouln't have slept in!! Love the coffee. If that chihuahua drank a cup of coffee, it would be bouncing off the walls. They're usually very skittish any way...well, most are and don't need that caffeine!! LOL!!!
> Hope you got a nice rest!!
> Junek


Good evening good lordie the teens are still in school for a while longer they are quiet in the mornings. My body decide I needed the sleep I guess, good thing too didn't get home until after 4pm. I still have the evening meal to get and plants I want in the ground today.


----------



## AZ Sticks

I'm glad you liked it -


Sorlenna said:


> Incredible! And so thought-provoking.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Oh I love the back!!!!!!! What a surprise - a good one! Edit - this sounds weird - I meant that it is a good surprise, not surprised it's good.....


Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got another bin full of the tree debris put out for the garbage crew, and though it's looking a little better in the back yard, I wouldn't call it "good" just yet (loads to go)...but we're making some progress. Then I mowed the weeds (kept hitting tree stumps--luckily it's just a push mower and not a motorized one). So we'll be digging those out once the other stuff is done too. I rather enjoy the physical work, I must admit.
> 
> The weekend was busy--with DS and DGD coming by on Saturday, such a happy surprise!--and then a birthday dinner for his DD, we had a lot of company. Not usual but good overall.
> 
> I haven't done any knitting though.  I did a little crochet but think it's getting too hot to work on the afghan or a big project right now. So I have to think on what I've been wanting to do that's small (and the thumb is still giving me a bit of trouble). Maybe I'll do some socks...I've also been reading, trying to finish up the biography on van Gogh I've been reading for months. It's slow going, as there's so much to absorb.
> 
> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


----------



## Sorlenna

AZ Sticks said:


> Oh I love the back!!!!!!! What a surprise - a good one! Edit - this sounds weird - I meant that it is a good surprise, not surprised it's good.....


That's how I took it. LOL

Thanks everyone for the compliments! Got to go do some work now...back as I can.


----------



## KatyNora

I've been otherwise occupied since Saturday evening and just finished catching up, but what a finish it is!! Sandi, those D-Day photos are just breathtaking! Thank you so much for posting the link. And Sorlenna, your red top is beautiful. I don't crochet well enough to do it justice, but will be watching for the knit version.

Thanks for all the pictures that have brightened my afternoon. We certainly do have a fine gallery of grand-babies here at the KTP. And a fine group of gardeners, too. And now I'm off to run a few errands, which means I'll have to catch up all over again by tomorrow. Have a good day/afternoon/evening, everyone.


----------



## jknappva

AZ Sticks said:


> And this is a fascinating link - Alan made sure that I went through the complete list of pictures - really an eye opener-
> http://www.cbsnews.com/pictures/d-day-standing-on-the-footprint-of-history/


Thank you for sharing that. With all of the destruction of the war, it's good to see that some beautiful buildings survived. And that which was destroyed has been rebuilt. But it has been many years since that war.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got another bin full of the tree debris put out for the garbage crew, and though it's looking a little better in the back yard, I wouldn't call it "good" just yet (loads to go)...but we're making some progress. Then I mowed the weeds (kept hitting tree stumps--luckily it's just a push mower and not a motorized one). So we'll be digging those out once the other stuff is done too. I rather enjoy the physical work, I must admit.
> 
> The weekend was busy--with DS and DGD coming by on Saturday, such a happy surprise!--and then a birthday dinner for his DD, we had a lot of company. Not usual but good overall.
> 
> I haven't done any knitting though.  I did a little crochet but think it's getting too hot to work on the afghan or a big project right now. So I have to think on what I've been wanting to do that's small (and the thumb is still giving me a bit of trouble). Maybe I'll do some socks...I've also been reading, trying to finish up the biography on van Gogh I've been reading for months. It's slow going, as there's so much to absorb.
> 
> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


Very pretty. You are so talented. I can sympathize with the pain slowing down the needlework! I have to be very careful how much knitting I do without a break.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening good lordie the teens are still in school for a while longer they are quiet in the mornings. My body decide I needed the sleep I guess, good thing too didn't get home until after 4pm. I still have the evening meal to get and plants I want in the ground today.


I'm glad they're quiet in the mornings so you can sleep in when possible. You have such busy, long days most of the time, from what you've written from time to time.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up. Great pic of Quinn. 
Sorlenna the red tunic is fabulous. Loved all flower pic. Ttyl


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> I'm glad they're quiet in the mornings so you can sleep in when possible. You have such busy, long days most of the time, from what you've written from time to time.
> Junek


Not often I sleep in for any reason. I can rest for 15 minutes and wake fully refreshed. I don't mind the long days makes for getting things done early, the rest of the day is mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591

The D-day/now photos are quite amazing, amazing some of the historic building survived the massive bombing & how well they have restored some of them.
Sorleena,, your red tunic is beautiful


----------



## gagesmom

8:15pm and I am signing on, got to catch up.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> That is absolutely brilliant, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Me too!


----------



## pacer

Signed in to do a quick read before heading to bed. This week is our last week of prep for vacation Bible school. I have been coordinating prizes for the children and taking pictures. Decorations are now going up all over the church. What an exciting time. I took next week off from work to help out and then I will work a week and then have another vacation to visit DH's parents. They live about 11-12 hours away. We will be driving.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like quite the next few weeks - but so rewarding and fun. Have a safe trip and enjoy visiting with DH's parents.



pacer said:


> Signed in to do a quick read before heading to bed. This week is our last week of prep for vacation Bible school. I have been coordinating prizes for the children and taking pictures. Decorations are now going up all over the church. What an exciting time. I took next week off from work to help out and then I will work a week and then have another vacation to visit DH's parents. They live about 11-12 hours away. We will be driving.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna -- I love that top---but being high-busted, it would be immodest on me---are there any ways to shorten the open work by a couple of rows? Love the color and I think the yarn some of us got in the Craftsy Mystery Box would work well for this top.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

The red top is darling-- just as well my DGDs can't see it! Also enjoyed the pix of GK, flowers, sunsets, etc. I'm signing out for the night. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

Well worth checking this one out!

http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_ruStQGpT38M3JVdnZGUE81dDA/preview?pli=1


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorlenna -- I love that top---but being high-busted, it would be immodest on me---are there any ways to shorten the open work by a couple of rows? Love the color and I think the yarn some of us got in the Craftsy Mystery Box would work well for this top.


I suppose that could be done, though it is really designed to wear over a tank or camisole. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> Thank you! I enjoyed doing it. There's a knitted version as well but the photos do not want to cooperate for some reason. :roll:


I would make and wear either one I especially like the way the back is made. Would be really good for those with full back tattoos.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I suppose that could be done, though it is really designed to wear over a tank or camisole. I'll give it some thought.


If you were to crochet a small insert you could keep all the open part without changing the look of the top. THat is what I'd do you could make it in a contrasting colour. Just a thought.


----------



## nittergma

Julie this is BEAUTIFUL! This is one of my favorite songs. Thanks for sharing it. nittergma


Lurker 2 said:


> Well worth checking this one out!
> 
> http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_ruStQGpT38M3JVdnZGUE81dDA/preview?pli=1


----------



## nittergma

Sending hugs as well.


Sorlenna said:


> Hugs to you, dear lady. Thank you for the update.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> gwen - I think this sets a new record - seven gwenies in a row. yeah. --- sam


~~~hip-hip-hooray! X7! Love well-earned records! Kudos to you, Gwennie! :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

That would work too.....just didn't think of it.


Sorlenna said:


> I suppose that could be done, though it is really designed to wear over a tank or camisole. I'll give it some thought.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the song - love his voice --- very poignant film.



nittergma said:


> Julie this is BEAUTIFUL! This is one of my favorite songs. Thanks for sharing it. nittergma


----------



## RookieRetiree

Might need to get a tattoo to show off under the top!!???



NanaCaren said:


> If you were to crochet a small insert you could keep all the open part without changing the look of the top. THat is what I'd do you could make it in a contrasting colour. Just a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Julie this is BEAUTIFUL! This is one of my favorite songs. Thanks for sharing it. nittergma


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Rookie, great minds think alike. Id be finding a way to have a jellybean crop also.
Julie, sorry. Napa is in northern California about an hour and a half from San Francisco.
DS and his girlfriend came for dinner. Nice.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, great minds think alike. Id be finding a way to have a jellybean crop also.
> Julie, sorry. Napa is in northern California about an hour and a half from San Francisco.
> DS and his girlfriend came for dinner. Nice.


I should have gone to my Atlas, I guess! :XD:


----------



## gagesmom

checking in quick before going to sleep

ok caught up and off to bed.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


Great job, they are really cute.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thank you she loves making them and does her best to make them as realistic as possible. These are cupcake she had to drop off on here way to the house. She has two to make for next weekend as well. Not sure what they are, they are for customers.


Finally managed to find the cup cakes everyone has been talking about. Elishia has an amazing talent with her cake decorating.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Luke just gets cuter every day! Love him in his little hat.


Ditto....


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow seven Gwenies in a row! that's the old computer for you!!!!!


 :thumbup: LOL


----------



## Poledra65

Hi all, I'm headed to the airport, I'm on my phone so won't comment much, but am thinking of you all.
Cashmeregma, hope all is well in Florida considering the circumstances. Everybody HUGs!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


Oh, isnt she a cute little thing!


----------



## sugarsugar

AZ Sticks said:


> I am done with all of my chores today except for a quick grocery shop - So I am headed out to do that and then I will be taking it easy for the rest of the day.... well sorta.... I just realized that even on my rest days I still do a lot... I will be so glad to have Alan back to feeling better.... I hope I can hold up till then!!! Sending wishes for a great week for all of you - luv - AZ


Hang in there.... but please look after yourself too.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Hi Sam and the KTP family,
> It has been a very long time since I connected with KP and KTP. My time is taken up with my parents. Dad is in the hospital. His doctor phoned me very late one evening a couple of weeks ago. He did not expect my Dad to live through the night. I am helping my Mom out and helping her to cope with what will be inevitable. You are all in my thoughts. Take care. Zoe


Sorry to hear this zoe, thanks for popping in. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Amazing how that jumper is still around, (albeit with a stain!) all these years later, must have been well knitted. I was 16 and in 4th year of Secondary School in 1968, went to college in '69.


I was 9 years old in 1968.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I was 9 years old in 1968.


I knew there was quite a big gap between us!- 13 years!


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


Aaawww, so cute. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen begonia outside....My Mom would have those and African Violets in the house.
> 
> Outside for here, under shelter though usually... filtered sun. African Violets I think people have inside on a window ledge.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful trip and hope all goes smoothly with bringing Carley back with you---lots fun times ahead.



Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm headed to the airport, I'm on my phone so won't comment much, but am thinking of you all.
> Cashmeregma, hope all is well in Florida considering the circumstances. Everybody HUGs!!!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I would be unable to have a wheelchair in this house- I have just checked it is only 30 inches in the doorway. I need to keep myself on my feet! Thinking of that I have got a lady coming soon to assess my needs- hopefully to get a Stroller - they were asking about the toilet etc- but I had brought the rails we needed for Fale when I moved in in 2001. And next week I will sort out getting the card that will allow me to have half price taxis- so I won't need to do three or four trips for the shopping, and run the risk of doing in my back.


 :thumbup: Having a taxi card will be good.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Signed in to do a quick read before heading to bed. This week is our last week of prep for vacation Bible school. I have been coordinating prizes for the children and taking pictures. Decorations are now going up all over the church. What an exciting time. I took next week off from work to help out and then I will work a week and then have another vacation to visit DH's parents. They live about 11-12 hours away. We will be driving.


Sounds like exciting times for you. Always loved VBS when my children were growing up. AND for myself as a child. Church activities were our social life. And when school was out during the summer, it was fun to look forward to VBS.
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning -- another great night of sleep - two in a row and that's a record!!

Decided on the range yesterday - I ended up with a GE brand based on features/price and Consumer Reports Ratings. I think my favorite part is that two of the elements (burners) "bridge" so I can use my large cast iron griddle to make a full breakfast of pancakes, etc. I also like that it doesn't have any knobs to tempt the kids and has a "hot" sensor for each of the elements. I really liked the Bosch brand (they're made locally about 6 miles from here), but the models I liked are new and are currently in production and won't be available until August. I didn't really want to be the "first" trial consider nor did I want to wait any longer. I think I'm going to be very happy with this one---at least I hope so. And, now I know that I need to test it out thoroughly and have the repair people keep coming out in that first year until I'm happy with the way it performs.

More clothes re-arranging today. I have more to donate to Good Will today. I'll donate some more of the business wear to "Bottomless Closet" which provides clothes for interview and work purposes for women in shelters and other women in need. I'm glad the Maxi dresses are back in style -- I can wear them in Hawaii---but does anyone know of a self-tanner that doesn't smell or turn your skin orange? I need to get a little color before I show these limbs. Would sit out in the sun and get some base tan---but all that seems to do is give me more age spots!

Happy Day/Evening to you all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Page 43..... bedtime for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Having a taxi card will be good.


The plan, when I get it, is to walk down to either of the two supermarkets that are local, using the stroller, one is half a mile- the other a bit more than a mile, do my shopping and catch the taxi for the return IF I have loaded up! I will also be able this September 30th, to take Ringo out to the kennels, myself- I want to see for what they are like- AND it will be nice to have a run out into the country.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Well worth checking this one out!
> 
> http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_ruStQGpT38M3JVdnZGUE81dDA/preview?pli=1


Thank you, Julie. That was fantastic!!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another great night of sleep - two in a row and that's a record!!
> 
> Decided on the range yesterday - I ended up with a GE brand based on features/price and Consumer Reports Ratings. I think my favorite part is that two of the elements (burners) "bridge" so I can use my large cast iron griddle to make a full breakfast of pancakes, etc. I also like that it doesn't have any knobs to tempt the kids and has a "hot" sensor for each of the elements. I really liked the Bosch brand (they're made locally about 6 miles from here), but the models I liked are new and are currently in production and won't be available until August. I didn't really want to be the "first" trial consider nor did I want to wait any longer. I think I'm going to be very happy with this one---at least I hope so. And, now I know that I need to test it out thoroughly and have the repair people keep coming out in that first year until I'm happy with the way it performs.
> 
> More clothes re-arranging today. I have more to donate to Good Will today. I'll donate some more of the business wear to "Bottomless Closet" which provides clothes for interview and work purposes for women in shelters and other women in need. I'm glad the Maxi dresses are back in style -- I can wear them in Hawaii---but does anyone know of a self-tanner that doesn't smell or turn your skin orange? I need to get a little color before I show these limbs. Would sit out in the sun and get some base tan---but all that seems to do is give me more age spots!
> 
> Happy Day/Evening to you all.


I am so glad Rookie- that the stove will be happening at last. I agree waiting till August for an untried model, when you have been waiting so long- would have been a bit much.
Have I missed something? I did not realise you are going to Hawaii. Is there a special reason for going?


----------



## jknappva

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm headed to the airport, I'm on my phone so won't comment much, but am thinking of you all.
> Cashmeregma, hope all is well in Florida considering the circumstances. Everybody HUGs!!!!


I hope you have a safe trip. It will make for a very tiring day but glad you can get it done in one day. How long will she be staying, all summer?
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Thank you, Julie. That was fantastic!!!
> Junek


Glad you liked it! 
Bronwen has taught me how to cut and paste using the control key- I am in heaven- it will make life so much easier when I start the Tea Party at some point in August, during Sam's holiday!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thinking of you and prayers being said for Cashmeregma and 5MMDPNs...not far from my thoughts; plus Colin, Pat, Shirley, Jim, Al, Betty' family, and anyone and everyone not feeling so well.

Caren, hope you find a cool spot to sit and knit and commune with nature. I think I finished mapping out my new garden/landscaping that we pulled out in early Spring. I'll send DH out to the nursery today to start doing it bit by bit. Anyone know anything about Bay Laurel bushes/trees -- do they get very large or can they be kept trimmed.


----------



## Lurker 2

It is cold and windy here at present- they are forecasting up to gale force- it sounds like not far off that right now. Also supposed to be wet. NOT the best day for a trip to the library- but I will probably look in on the doctor too. And pick up some of my repeats from the Chemist. The wind is getting under the eaves now- quite a bluster!
I had a lovely talk last night with my little grandson- he is such a delight, and earlier in the afternoon, I was talking with my granddaughter- largely about her horse riding activities. I am glad she has been having lessons- for quite a number of years now- She just did not have the ability with Ballet- Bronwen had started her young enough that she could have done her RAD exams, but it was just NOT her thing. She is now jumping quite confidently- and says her new horse is much better mannered. She has outgrown her pony. But she says that the pony remembers her and comes over and whickers when she goes into the paddock.
It seems Bronwen does understand that I ring because I get lonely. she will be working late tomorrow (Wednesday) but should be home around four on Friday- works Saturdy, but will be able to go to Church- no work on Sunday.
She graduated recently with her diploma.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, we're headed to Mauii for my Goddaughter's destination wedding over June 28.....there will be another reception in Houston over Labor Day and many more of the family will be at that one, but DH and I decided to treat ourselves to the Hawaii trip -- the accommodations are being paid for by my brother (father of the bride) and we're able to get the flights with airline points so a good opportunity to treat ourselves to some "down time" and fun in the sun.



Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad Rookie- that the stove will be happening at last. I agree waiting till August for an untried model, when you have been waiting so long- would have been a bit much.
> Have I missed something? I did not realise you are going to Hawaii. Is there a special reason for going?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is cold and windy here at present- they are forecasting up to gale force- it sounds like not far off that right now. Also supposed to be wet. NOT the best day for a trip to the library- but I will probably look in on the doctor too. And pick up some of my repeats from the Chemist. The wind is getting under the eaves now- quite a bluster!
> I had a lovely talk last night with my little grandson- he is such a delight, and earlier in the afternoon, I was talking with my granddaughter- largely about her horse riding activities. I am glad she has been having lessons- for quite a number of years now- She just did not have the ability with Ballet- Bronwen had started her young enough that she could have done her RAD exams, but it was just NOT her thing. She is now jumping quite confidently- and says her new horse is much better mannered. She has outgrown her pony. But she says that the pony remembers her and comes over and whickers when she goes into the paddock.
> It seems Bronwen does understand that I ring because I get lonely. she will be working late tomorrow (Wednesday) but should be home around four on Friday- works Saturdy, but will be able to go to Church- no work on Sunday.
> She graduated recently with her diploma.


Well, phooey! Just lost my reply to you. Glad you had a chance to talk with the grands. I know it's cheering! 
Please wrap up so you won't get chilled and damp...you've just gotten over the crud. We want you well and chipper!
Wish I could send you just a little of our heat! We'll be close to 90f today but with 80% humidity, it will be very uncomfortable. I'll be going out for my [st]roll around outside and back to our 'wilderness' before it gets too unbearable.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

My sister managed to have her DH take a picture of Groom Swan eating from her hand yesterday. She said if he's there and she's in the yard, he follows her around like a puppy. (Groom swan, not her DH! ROFLMAO!!!)
And clouds that did NOT produce rain...so she had to water her garden.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## Designer1234

Well, dh's test (colonoscopy went well - no cancer and so that is #1behind us -- 

I had a echocardiagram last week, and have a cat scan today - then next week a non treadmill stress test which carries over 2 days, then carry a holter moniter on July 4- and by that time they should know what is happening with me. It will be a relief to find out and know what if anything I am facing. 

I enjoyed leading a Color Conversation which was arranged rather suddenly but went very well. It generated a lot of new ideas for the students I think, and as it was short and sweet- I am ready for my tests and the conversation can just carry on.

I would recomment that anyone who knits or uses color in any way, at least go and read it from page one. Check out the two exercises and I hope you will find it useful. 

Lovely day today and I am fasting - a bit hungry but that is okay.

I will keep you up to date. 

I have been surfing around KP and it seems funny that I don't have a lot to do which is really good, as I was getting burnt out. I hope to be able to start the workshops again early in the New Year if possible. I have been sorting out the closed workshops and I am very proud of what we were able to accomplish -- espectiall the wonderful teachers we were able to reach. The classes really are good. So remember they are there and pass the word around. 

I will drop by tonight and try to catch up and comment. Love to you all and the prayer circle will be much appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Well, phooey! Just lost my reply to you. Glad you had a chance to talk with the grands. I know it's cheering!
> Please wrap up so you won't get chilled and damp...you've just gotten over the crud. We want you well and chipper!
> Wish I could send you just a little of our heat! We'll be close to 90f today but with 80% humidity, it will be very uncomfortable. I'll be going out for my [st]roll around outside and back to our 'wilderness' before it gets too unbearable.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Well, phooey! Just lost my reply to you. Glad you had a chance to talk with the grands. I know it's cheering!
> Please wrap up so you won't get chilled and damp...you've just gotten over the crud. We want you well and chipper!
> Wish I could send you just a little of our heat! We'll be close to 90f today but with 80% humidity, it will be very uncomfortable. I'll be going out for my [st]roll around outside and back to our 'wilderness' before it gets too unbearable.
> Hugs,
> Junek


 :XD: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: It is not long ago you were all wondering if Winter would EVER end!


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Might need to get a tattoo to show off under the top!!???


I have one that is what gave me the idea.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another great night of sleep - two in a row and that's a record!!
> 
> Decided on the range yesterday - I ended up with a GE brand based on features/price and Consumer Reports Ratings. I think my favorite part is that two of the elements (burners) "bridge" so I can use my large cast iron griddle to make a full breakfast of pancakes, etc. I also like that it doesn't have any knobs to tempt the kids and has a "hot" sensor for each of the elements. I really liked the Bosch brand (they're made locally about 6 miles from here), but the models I liked are new and are currently in production and won't be available until August. I didn't really want to be the "first" trial consider nor did I want to wait any longer. I think I'm going to be very happy with this one---at least I hope so. And, now I know that I need to test it out thoroughly and have the repair people keep coming out in that first year until I'm happy with the way it performs.
> 
> More clothes re-arranging today. I have more to donate to Good Will today. I'll donate some more of the business wear to "Bottomless Closet" which provides clothes for interview and work purposes for women in shelters and other women in need. I'm glad the Maxi dresses are back in style -- I can wear them in Hawaii---but does anyone know of a self-tanner that doesn't smell or turn your skin orange? I need to get a little color before I show these limbs. Would sit out in the sun and get some base tan---but all that seems to do is give me more age spots!
> 
> Happy Day/Evening to you all.


I have used the Jergens lotion brand before and I did not turn orange nor did it have a bad smell.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good midmorning, I finally have a minute to get on here for a minute or two. Have been out dropped on vehicle off to have a couple things fixed picked up the other one, only to have to take it back. The check engine light was still coming on. Headed out to the garden to mulch and put a few more plants in. 

Today's coffee. 

Healing thoughts for all those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Great job, they are really cute.


Thank you I will. This is the first time she has done animals. She got an order for a cake for this week end when she dropped those off.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> I had a lovely talk last night with my little grandson- he is such a delight, and earlier in the afternoon, I was talking with my granddaughter- largely about her horse riding activities. I am glad she has been having lessons- for quite a number of years now- She just did not have the ability with Ballet- Bronwen had started her young enough that she could have done her RAD exams, but it was just NOT her thing. She is now jumping quite confidently- and says her new horse is much better mannered. She has outgrown her pony. But she says that the pony remembers her and comes over and whickers when she goes into the paddock.
> It seems Bronwen does understand that I ring because I get lonely. she will be working late tomorrow (Wednesday) but should be home around four on Friday- works Saturdy, but will be able to go to Church- no work on Sunday.
> She graduated recently with her diploma.


Congratulations to Bronwen. Has she been able to find a job commensurate with her qualification? I am sure she will be able to relax a little more now that the intense studying is over.

All my granddaughters started ballet, but none of them kept on with it. In one case, though, it did lead on to an interest in gymnastics, which was good. The other two have moved on to other activities, in one case music and tennis, in the other swimming and Guides, and did at least get the opportunity to sample dance and found the basic training in movement to be worthwhile.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Finally managed to find the cup cakes everyone has been talking about. Elishia has an amazing talent with her cake decorating.


Yes she sure does she really has fun making things look as real as possible. I'd love to see what she can come up with for a race car or a even a bike. she is starting to get quite the following and getting more and more orders for her cakes. All word of mouth she doesn't do any advertising.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm headed to the airport, I'm on my phone so won't comment much, but am thinking of you all.
> Cashmeregma, hope all is well in Florida considering the circumstances. Everybody HUGs!!!!


 I can imagine you are really looking forward to this trip and then to get back home. Safe travels and enjoy. HUGS back to you!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Julie I am so happy that you have had wonderful conversations with the gk's. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

going back to catch up


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks....Jergens has been around forever and I think they would be good one to try....thanks for the suggestion.



Pup lover said:


> I have used the Jergens lotion brand before and I did not turn orange nor did it have a bad smell.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that I've ever seen begonia outside....My Mom would have those and African Violets in the house.
> 
> Outside for here, under shelter though usually... filtered sun. African Violets I think people have inside on a window ledge.
> 
> 
> 
> My begoina is out on the deck full sun all morning and shade in the afternoons. I have had the same one for close to ten years. I bring it in during the winter and back out in the summer. Then I never was one to follow the growing rules when it comes to plants. I have hosts in full sun and they are thriving even though I was told they had to be in the shade or they would be really tiny.
Click to expand...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems Bronwen does understand that I ring because I get lonely. she will be working late tomorrow (Wednesday) but should be home around four on Friday- works Saturdy, but will be able to go to Church- no work on Sunday.
> She graduated recently with her diploma.


Well done Bronwen, both for the diploma & for showing you how to get your computer to cut and paste.
:thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Julie - good to hear you've talked to the GKs -- they are such a joy!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, we're headed to Mauii for my Goddaughter's destination wedding over June 28.....there will be another reception in Houston over Labor Day and many more of the family will be at that one, but DH and I decided to treat ourselves to the Hawaii trip -- the accommodations are being paid for by my brother (father of the bride) and we're able to get the flights with airline points so a good opportunity to treat ourselves to some "down time" and fun in the sun.


Sounds like a wonderful holiday! Sorry, but I couldn't recommend a self tanning cream, I've tried loads and they ALL go streaky on me. I've had a spray tan a couple of times and that was great, but it only lasts about a week, so I have often come back from holiday much paler than when I left! :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

10:30am and Greg and I got our running around done this morning after dropping off Gage at school. Dishes are done, still laundry to do and I want to do some baking today. Also I think I might just frog the little all in one and start it again to see how the color works on it this time.

Off for now will check in later.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of you and prayers being said for Cashmeregma and 5MMDPNs...not far from my thoughts; plus Colin, Pat, Shirley, Jim, Al, Betty' family, and anyone and everyone not feeling so well.
> 
> Caren, hope you find a cool spot to sit and knit and commune with nature. I think I finished mapping out my new garden/landscaping that we pulled out in early Spring. I'll send DH out to the nursery today to start doing it bit by bit. Anyone know anything about Bay Laurel bushes/trees -- do they get very large or can they be kept trimmed.


I ail eventually find a spot that is relaxing. I have a spot that I go to, my friend says it is my private Narnia. Still working on laying out part of the front garden, it will have at least one seating area possibly two or three small ones. My sis and I were talking it over and have come up with a couple ideas for it. A link to information on growing a Bay Laurel in a pot.

http://yougrowgirl.com/growing-bay-laurel-in-a-pot/


----------



## TNS

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of you and prayers being said for Cashmeregma and 5MMDPNs...not far from my thoughts; plus Colin, Pat, Shirley, Jim, Al, Betty' family, and anyone and everyone not feeling so well.
> 
> Caren, hope you find a cool spot to sit and knit and commune with nature. I think I finished mapping out my new garden/landscaping that we pulled out in early Spring. I'll send DH out to the nursery today to start doing it bit by bit. Anyone know anything about Bay Laurel bushes/trees -- do they get very large or can they be kept trimmed.


Re Bay trees, you can trim them as much as you want, but if you don't and they like where they are they will grow really big, quite wide and tall if allowed to grow upwards. The only thing they don't like is getting cold and wet around the roots in winter, and if its really cold they won't survive. They grow like weeds in Guernsey, but in a pot on the balcony in Alderney, (nearby island, very windy East facing) the upper branches seem to die each winter but new shoots appear each spring. Mum had a cutting which she grew into an enormous tree sheltered by the house in Northern England, obviously better in the ground rather than a pot. Cuttings are fairly easy to root.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Shirley -- great news on the test results...may your results be equally un-alarming and you'll be back feeling great again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I may have to try a spray tan a couple of days before heading out...I've never tried one of those.



KateB said:


> Sounds like a wonderful holiday! Sorry, but I couldn't recommend a self tanning cream, I've tried loads and they ALL go streaky on me. I've had a spray tan a couple of times and that was great, but it only lasts about a week, so I have often come back from holiday much paler than when I left! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It seems Bronwen does understand that I ring because I get lonely. she will be working late tomorrow (Wednesday) but should be home around four on Friday- works Saturdy, but will be able to go to Church- no work on Sunday.
> She graduated recently with her diploma.


I hope it doesn't get too much colder while yo are out and about. 
Glad you got to talk with the grandchildren. Very good to hear that Bronwen understands why you call. Congratulations to Bronwen for getting her diploma.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> My sister managed to have her DH take a picture of Groom Swan eating from her hand yesterday. She said if he's there and she's in the yard, he follows her around like a puppy. (Groom swan, not her DH! ROFLMAO!!!)
> And clouds that did NOT produce rain...so she had to water her garden.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Amazing photos as always. Love the one her DH took of groom swan eating out of your DS hand.


----------



## Designer1234

I am watching the gathering of police Forces from around the world - including many many Royal Canadian Mounted Police -Canadian, USA, Britain and Australia Police officers for the service for the 3 RCMP members who were shot and killed last week in the small city of Moncton, New Brunswick. they are marching in long groups and into the coliseum there. Such a sad, sad, event. It is unbelievable how many police are there - The people of Moncton have volunteered (over 6,000 families- to put up the police while they are attending. Sooo sad. Sure makes our troubles seem small.


----------



## TNS

Shirley, good news on DHs results, hope yours all goes smoothly. Your Colour workshop discussions are really interesting and useful; highly recommend it to everyone!
Julie, I'm glad to hear that Bronwen is showing you some understanding and that you've had good chats with the GKs. Good news on the taxi pass etc too, but don't overdo it! Hope the cold winds don't blow to long and hard.
Gwennie, hope the computer soon gets fixed, - but the gwennies are funny!
Thanks, all for the assorted pics and links, too many to mention in detail. Travelling wishes to those on the road, and comfort to those who are grieving. And of course, healing wishes for everyone in need of them.


----------



## EJS

jknappva said:


> My sister managed to have her DH take a picture of Groom Swan eating from her hand yesterday. She said if he's there and she's in the yard, he follows her around like a puppy. (Groom swan, not her DH! ROFLMAO!!!)
> And clouds that did NOT produce rain...so she had to water her garden.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Beautiful pictures. The one of the clouds I could see the swan and possibly signets.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Amazing photos as always. Love the one her DH took of groom swan eating out of your DS hand.


DH showed me a video yesterday of a huge eagle that flew into a woman's house in England and sat on top of her dresser pecking the pot pourrie (sp?). It was eventually tempted out and captured by a local hawk rescue volunteer. Apparently it was a Russian Steppes Eagle which had been AWOL for 2 days from a local falconry centre so was "domesticated". It has a 3 ft wingspan! It made the national news.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sounds like you are in for a nasty day, I'm still waiting for summer to arrive here, cold, 9C & rainy again today. 
Glad you had a good visit with your GKs on the phone. Horses are very social animals, my GKs & I take carrots to ours every time they come to the farm, we usually go with the little electric jeep I bought for them, when the horse hears the car, he comes running. He is only green broke so has not been ridden for a while but he sure like the kids to pet & talk to him.
I'm glad you are getting a walker & the taxi card, will make life a little easier for you.
Congratulations to Bronwen on her diploma. What was she studying? I'm suremshe will be glad to be done, difficult to work & run a household when you have young kids. years ago I took a Cardiology Technology course, home study,I was sure glad when it was done.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is cold and windy here at present- they are forecasting up to gale force- it sounds like not far off that right now. Also supposed to be wet. NOT the best day for a trip to the library- but I will probably look in on the doctor too. And pick up some of my repeats from the Chemist. The wind is getting under the eaves now- quite a bluster!
> I had a lovely talk last night with my little grandson- he is such a delight, and earlier in the afternoon, I was talking with my granddaughter- largely about her horse riding activities. I am glad she has been having lessons- for quite a number of years now- She just did not have the ability with Ballet- Bronwen had started her young enough that she could have done her RAD exams, but it was just NOT her thing. She is now jumping quite confidently- and says her new horse is much better mannered. She has outgrown her pony. But she says that the pony remembers her and comes over and whickers when she goes into the paddock.
> It seems Bronwen does understand that I ring because I get lonely. she will be working late tomorrow (Wednesday) but should be home around four on Friday- works Saturdy, but will be able to go to Church- no work on Sunday.
> She graduated recently with her diploma.


 :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> My sister managed to have her DH take a picture of Groom Swan eating from her hand yesterday. !
> Junek


Love the pix of sis feeding groom swan-- what fun! Also love your delightful sense of humor!


----------



## jknappva

Good to hear from you, Shirley, and a relief to you and all of us that Pat's colonosopy was fine! Did you get the results of your cardiogram from last week? My dr. told me my results right away. I hope they can find a quick solution to your problems.
I'm attaching a picture of my coat of many colors that I FINALLY finished. I started it in your very first work shop and put it away and went on to make other things. So glad I completed it. It looks HUGE but it isn't really. Since I have to try to take the picture from my wheelchair, it's a little distorted!
I'll really appreciate it next winter when it turns cold.
Thank you so much for all of the work shops. I didn't participate in a lot of them. But it's great to know they're there when I ready to try something new.
I enjoyed your color conversation a few days ago. I found it very interesting. I've never been afraid of color. But it gave me a lot of new and fresh ideas.
Junek


----------



## KateB

Designer - Good news for Pat, Shirley, and I hope yours will be equally as positive. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

That's a good looking cardi, Joy! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

nanakaren-- those cupcakes are far fancier than the "gourmet" cupcakes one of our new bakeries is selling. Bet they taste better, too!

Lurker-- loved hearing about your DGD and her riding. My girls didn't have lessons except thru 4-H but they did have a pony and a horse for a few years and I even rode both from time t0 time, just not at the same time.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good midmorning, I finally have a minute to get on here for a minute or two. Have been out dropped on vehicle off to have a couple things fixed picked up the other one, only to have to take it back. The check engine light was still coming on. Headed out to the garden to mulch and put a few more plants in.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


Good morning, Caren. Thanks for the coffees. Don't you hate when you have to take a vehicle back because they didn't check to be sure everything was all right before you picked it up?
Sounds like you have another busy day. I'm staying inside today. You would NOT enjoy being outside here....I know how you dislike hot weather. We have a forecast high of 90f with about 80% humidity....like walking into a wet blanket!
jUNEK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Amazing photos as always. Love the one her DH took of groom swan eating out of your DS hand.


I think it's amazing that he's so tame! Evidently he's much braver than his Bride.
Glad you enjoyed them.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I am watching the gathering of police Forces from around the world - including many many Royal Canadian Mounted Police -Canadian, USA, Britain and Australia Police officers for the service for the 3 RCMP members who were shot and killed last week in the small city of Moncton, New Brunswick. they are marching in long groups and into the coliseum there. Such a sad, sad, event. It is unbelievable how many police are there - The people of Moncton have volunteered (over 6,000 families- to put up the police while they are attending. Sooo sad. Sure makes our troubles seem small.


We had a policeman killed in one of our adjoining cities about 10 days ago. One section of the interstate was closed with the procession of so many police officers attending. The cemetery was quite a distance from the church where the funeral was held. 
It's so sad when one of our protectors is killed.
Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I'm attaching a picture of my coat of many colors that I FINALLY finished. I started it in your very first work shop and put it away and went on to make other things. So glad I completed it.
> Junek


Fabulous! I really like the little color splash in the middle of the sleeves, too.

Shirley, holding you up in light & love for good results.

Work day today, so I'll be back later I hope. Hugs & blessings to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

TNS said:


> DH showed me a video yesterday of a huge eagle that flew into a woman's house in England and sat on top of her dresser pecking the pot pourrie (sp?). It was eventually tempted out and captured by a local hawk rescue volunteer. Apparently it was a Russian Steppes Eagle which had been AWOL for 2 days from a local falconry centre so was "domesticated". It has a 3 ft wingspan! It made the national news.


Wow!, wouldn't you have a fit if something that big flew into your house :roll: I sure would!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Shirley, so glad you got good results for Pat, now we just need the same for you! Hope all goes well. All your work with the workshops is such a great resource for people. This whole site is very inspiring to people. I have done so many things since finding KP thst I would never have dreamed of before that. Thanks so much.
I didn't see the RCMP funeral but it is so sad, young men with families shot so senselessly. Now 2 more shot in the US also with young families, the world is going crazy! My cousins grandson has applied to the RCMP but she says she would rather he get another job.

June, great pictures, I'm amazed those swans are so tame. Your coat of many colors is lovely, so cheerful.
Rookie, have a great time in Hawaii, such a beautful place.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Congratulations to Bronwen. Has she been able to find a job commensurate with her qualification? I am sure she will be able to relax a little more now that the intense studying is over.
> 
> All my granddaughters started ballet, but none of them kept on with it. In one case, though, it did lead on to an interest in gymnastics, which was good. The other two have moved on to other activities, in one case music and tennis, in the other swimming and Guides, and did at least get the opportunity to sample dance and found the basic training in movement to be worthwhile.


Chris! I will mention this to her, when I speak with her on Friday (if my plan goes well). The important thing is that she has the job she had hoped for. It is very hard getting started as a Librarian here- but she had managed at one point to get work- just stacking the shelves- Usually when the jobs are advertised they are looking for people who already have experience. This can be very difficult to get started. There were 5 positions advertised last year- only one was an appointment from outside- Bronwen- the others were all internal appointments. Officially she is an Assistant Librarian- but I know she is enjoying the work- and with computers doing a lot of the really routine tasks now- it frees the Librarian up for the more interesting PR side of the work.
My comment about starting out young enough for the Ballet exams- relates to the fact that because I had been unable to start Bronwen with Ballet until she was 10, although she was a good dancer- and had progressed to point work, she was unable to continue because of the strict requirements of age imposed by the Royal Academy.
That is good your Granddaughters have found their own niches.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes she sure does she really has fun making things look as real as possible. I'd love to see what she can come up with for a race car or a even a bike. she is starting to get quite the following and getting more and more orders for her cakes. All word of mouth she doesn't do any advertising.


I think word of mouth is the best advertisement there is!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am so happy that you have had wonderful conversations with the gk's. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> going back to catch up


It is very heartening, Melody! How is young Gage today?


----------



## martina

June I love your bright jacket. 
It is good that so many officers attended their colleagues funeral, but so sad that it was happening at all. My son in law is with the Specials and we try not to worry but we do.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Well done Bronwen, both for the diploma & for showing you how to get your computer to cut and paste.
> :thumbup:


Thanks Kate- I will mention this too her!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - good to hear you've talked to the GKs -- they are such a joy!


They and Ringo, make life worthwhile. I hope to be around long enough to see them both as adults- hopefully settling with their own families.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I hope it doesn't get too much colder while yo are out and about.
> Glad you got to talk with the grandchildren. Very good to hear that Bronwen understands why you call. Congratulations to Bronwen for getting her diploma.


I think she will be quite surprised to get these good wishes form around the globe!
It is windy wet and chilly- 11.7 outside- but the winds although gusty have not at the moment got the same force that they had earlier in the night- when a few things outside got blown around.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I think she will be quite surprised to get these good wishes form around the globe!
> It is windy wet and chilly- 11.7 outside- but the winds although gusty have not at the moment got the same force that they had earlier in the night- when a few things outside got blown around.


Please add my congratulations too.


----------



## Sorlenna

martina said:


> Please add my congratulations too.


And mine! I sometimes wish I had gone the route of librarian--I admit I am a little envious!


----------



## Railyn

Please add my best wishes for a job well done.


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> We had a policeman killed in one of our adjoining cities about 10 days ago. One section of the interstate was closed with the procession of so many police officers attending. The cemetery was quite a distance from the church where the funeral was held.
> It's so sad when one of our protectors is killed.
> Junek


Luckily(?), its a relatively rare event here, so when a policeman is killed there is countrywide concern. It's really rare in Channel Islands, and the last murder in Alderney was sometime in the late 1800s, but then then population is around 2,000. Road accidents, suicide and sea tragedies are the more likely causes of non-health related deaths. Its a tragedy when someone loses their life as a result of doing their job protecting the community; equally true of the servicemen and women.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> DH showed me a video yesterday of a huge eagle that flew into a woman's house in England and sat on top of her dresser pecking the pot pourrie (sp?). It was eventually tempted out and captured by a local hawk rescue volunteer. Apparently it was a Russian Steppes Eagle which had been AWOL for 2 days from a local falconry centre so was "domesticated". It has a 3 ft wingspan! It made the national news.


That would be a bit scary at first. Wonder what it found so interesting with the pot popuri. We had a golden eagle nearly fly into the side of my truck last week was rather nerve racking.


----------



## TNS

June, your coat/ jacket is wonderful, love the brights. It looks so happy!
My attempt at a waterfall jacket shortly after I joined KP (after it was closed) 
looked OK until I tried it on. All very hairy mohair on 2.2mm needles didn't work at all as it didn't drape, and looked like a floppy tent. Now I know a bit more about how to select yarns for purpose I would probably have better results.... but the colours were fun together, black, white and jade in wide stripes. Someday I'll try to frog it but it may be impossible.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I think she will be quite surprised to get these good wishes form around the globe!
> It is windy wet and chilly- 11.7 outside- but the winds although gusty have not at the moment got the same force that they had earlier in the night- when a few things outside got blown around.


It is always a pleasant surprise when one gets good wishes from around the globe. Some days it is a wonder that there are so many. 
batten sown the hatches and close the shutters is what my grandma would say on really windy days.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I think she will be quite surprised to get these good wishes form around the globe!
> It is windy wet and chilly- 11.7 outside- but the winds although gusty have not at the moment got the same force that they had earlier in the night- when a few things outside got blown around.


Please add my congrats. to the list. Librarians are becoming an endangered species in UK due to the reduction of the Public Library Service funding, but the Colleges and Universities still have posts for specialists. Stay warm and dry.


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> That would be a bit scary at first. Wonder what it found so interesting with the pot popuri. We had a golden eagle nearly fly into the side of my truck last week was rather nerve racking.


Wow! Golden Eagles are so rare here that when they nest the location is usually secret, and protected.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Shirley, good news on DHs results, hope yours all goes smoothly. Your Colour workshop discussions are really interesting and useful; highly recommend it to everyone!
> Julie, I'm glad to hear that Bronwen is showing you some understanding and that you've had good chats with the GKs. Good news on the taxi pass etc too, but don't overdo it! Hope the cold winds don't blow to long and hard.
> Gwennie, hope the computer soon gets fixed, - but the gwennies are funny!
> Thanks, all for the assorted pics and links, too many to mention in detail. Travelling wishes to those on the road, and comfort to those who are grieving. And of course, healing wishes for everyone in need of them.


There has been quite a bit of disruption caused by last night's storm. A 13 year old boy has just been charged with murder- killed a dairy owner in Henderson, to the north of the city. His cohort is only 12. Bad.
The storm seems to have quieted- perhaps it is the eye of the storm.
I was really encouraged that Bronwen was so understanding. DGD is delighted that I have worked out how to get her a Cluedo (board game)- and DGS always remembers I am sending more Meccano (Erector)- This box has a motor.
Dad won't build with it- that is up to Bronwen.
It is my Matariki present to them- the Maori New Year which coincides with the rising of the Constellation known to them as Matariki, in mid winter. DGD has a January birthdate, DGS is November- which makes for a long haul between gifting otherwise.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Please add my congratulations too.


I think I might suggest she go to the Tea Party, if she gets a chance, to see how people have responded! Good to talk earlier!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> nanakaren-- those cupcakes are far fancier than the "gourmet" cupcakes one of our new bakeries is selling. Bet they taste better, too!
> 
> Lurker-- loved hearing about your DGD and her riding. My girls didn't have lessons except thru 4-H but they did have a pony and a horse for a few years and I even rode both from time t0 time, just not at the same time.


Bronwen's garden is a real miniature, so there is no pony there! Just a couple of rabbits running around. They drive DGD out to Heathcote to the farm that has the riding weekends. It can be quite a mission getting there- with the quake damage to the roads.
Seeing as how I grew up with access to 20 acres at Rotokawa near Rotorua- we had Horses, donkey, cows, sheep, Wallabies as well as the dogs. (Mum bred the Pembroke Corgis, and had a boarding kennels too)


----------



## gagesmom

I did some researching and discovered that the found patterned yarn is called Bernat Jacquards- Morning Glory. I did frog the all in one and have started it again. Going to go back and catch up.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is always a pleasant surprise when one gets good wishes from around the globe. Some days it is a wonder that there are so many.
> batten sown the hatches and close the shutters is what my grandma would say on really windy days.


should have done that! but we have had so many warnings that never came to fruition, that I thought it would blow over us again! This time it did not- it is not yet light enough to assess the damage! (if any- I know that one bin got blown around). Shirley will remember the Harbour Bridge- it was closed over night because the winds were up to around 140k.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Please add my congrats. to the list. Librarians are becoming an endangered species in UK due to the reduction of the Public Library Service funding, but the Colleges and Universities still have posts for specialists. Stay warm and dry.


she has had work at the University in the City- there are two Universities in Christchurch- one with the usual offering of subjects, the other is more into Agriculture and Vintning.


----------



## Lurker 2

oooopsie, the computer lied to me!


----------



## tami_ohio

I have to go back to around page 17 and start reading again. I am just stopping in quickly to post the information on the back of my electronic mouse chasers. I finally remembered to go out to the RV when it 1) wasn't raining & 2) wasn't dark. As we have a resident skunk, I didn't want to go out after dark!

This is what it says on the back.
Victor Pest Chaser Model M750

There is another number on it but I don't know what it means. 10521081 OH

Tami


----------



## gagesmom

June your coat of many colors really does have many colors. It is fantastic. love, love, love it.

Julie- Way to go Bronwen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris

Lurker 2 said:


> Chris! I will mention this to her, when I speak with her on Friday (if my plan goes well). The important thing is that she has the job she had hoped for. It is very hard getting started as a Librarian here- but she had managed at one point to get work- just stacking the shelves- Usually when the jobs are advertised they are looking for people who already have experience. This can be very difficult to get started. There were 5 positions advertised last year- only one was an appointment from outside- Bronwen- the others were all internal appointments. Officially she is an Assistant Librarian- but I know she is enjoying the work- and with computers doing a lot of the really routine tasks now- it frees the Librarian up for the more interesting PR side of the work.
> My comment about starting out young enough for the Ballet exams- relates to the fact that because I had been unable to start Bronwen with Ballet until she was 10, although she was a good dancer- and had progressed to point work, she was unable to continue because of the strict requirements of age imposed by the Royal Academy.
> That is good your Granddaughters have found their own niches.


Times have moved on a great deal since my days as a librarian. Back then, there was a very strict divide between the library assistants, who did the routine, but vital jobs, such as shelving and issuing the books, and the librarians, who ordered and catalogued the stock and did information enquiries. Computerisation has changed much of that: where I spent hours ploughing through the British Museum catalogue, the Library of Congress catalogue and other far more obscure sources, just to track down details of rare books, all it takes now is a quick on-line search. There is still a need for expert knowledge - I seem to recall that Bronwen was specialising in work with children - but the demand in terms of the number of people required to carry out the work is very much reduced. I really hope she manages to break through into the sort of work where she can make full use of her skills and knowledge.

I ought to make more use of libraries, but it am afraid I do not. So much space now is devoted to 'income-generating services' that the whole ethos that I was familiar with has changed. Or, so much that was once paid work, is now carried out by volunteers. The last time I went into a library was about 2 months ago, when in took my grandson to change his books. Check-in was at a self service computer terminal: no problem, I coped with that. When we went to choose new books, one of the choices should have had a CD included, but none was present. A lady was tidying books nearby, so I asked her 'Do I need to ask for the CD at the counter?'. 'I'm sorry', came the reply, 'I'm a volunteer. I don't know about that. If you go to the counter, the supervisor will be able to tell you.' I did that, and waited 15 minutes for help. While I was waiting, a very kind lady came over and asked if she could help. 'I used to work here, but left when they brought in all the volunteers'. Unfortunately, she was unable to answer my question. Eventually, the supervisor arrived, very apologetic, explaining that she had been occupied in briefing the volunteers who were running a forthcoming sale of surplus stock. There were so many ironies in this series of events that I began to wonder if I had moved into a whole new universe! None of it encouraged me to become a library user, despite a 40 year career as a librarian.

I hope things in NZ are a little less grim, but I can quite understand the problems Bronwen will face in getting a foot on that career ladder.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> June your coat of many colors really does have many colors. It is fantastic. love, love, love it.
> 
> Julie- Way to go Bronwen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks Melody!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Times have moved on a great deal since my days as a librarian. Back then, there was a very strict divide between the library assistants, who did the routine, but vital jobs, such as shelving and issuing the books, and the librarians, who ordered and catalogued the stock and did information enquiries. Computerisation has changed much of that: where I spent hours ploughing through the British Museum catalogue, the Library of Congress catalogue and other far more obscure sources, just to track down details of rare books, all it takes now is a quick on-line search. There is still a need for expert knowledge - I seem to recall that Bronwen was specialising in work with children - but the demand in terms of the number of people required to carry out the work is very much reduced. I really hope she manages to break through into the sort of work where she can make full use of her skills and knowledge.
> 
> I ought to make more use of libraries, but it am afraid I do not. So much space now is devoted to 'income-generating services' that the whole ethos that I was familiar with has changed. Or, so much that was once paid work, is now carried out by volunteers. The last time I went into a library was about 2 months ago, when in took my grandson to change his books. Check-in was at a self service computer terminal: no problem, I coped with that. When we went to choose new books, one of the choices should have had a CD included, but none was present. A lady was tidying books nearby, so I asked her 'Do I need to ask for the CD at the counter?'. 'I'm sorry', came the reply, 'I'm a volunteer. I don't know about that. If you go to the counter, the supervisor will be able to tell you.' I did that, and waited 15 minutes for help. While I was waiting, a very kind lady came over and asked if she could help. 'I used to work here, but left when they brought in all the volunteers'. Unfortunately, she was unable to answer my question. Eventually, the supervisor arrived, very apologetic, explaining that she had been occupied in briefing the volunteers who were running a forthcoming sale of surplus stock. There were so many ironies in this series of events that I began to wonder if I had moved into a whole new universe! None of it encouraged me to become a library user, despite a 40 year career as a librarian.
> 
> I hope things in NZ are a little less grim, but I can quite understand the problems Bronwen will face in getting a foot on that career ladder.


I am not too sure, the whole job situation in Christchurch is pretty grim I am sure I have heard. I know I was very relieved when I heard the job was permanent. Librarians here are encouraged to continue studying, although she had deliberately not enrolled for anything this year. DGS will start school at the end of the year- so it must have helped Peter her DH ease into the role of House Husband, to have her around more.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gusts have been up to 170k (not sure exactly where) and 50,000 plus homes without power. Especially Whangaparaoa Peninsula 145k winds there. One child injured when a tree fell on their house. Luckily for me I do have power. But I do have torches, and a little camping stove for emergency.


----------



## flyty1n

Lurker 2 said:


> should have done that! but we have had so many warnings that never came to fruition, that I thought it would blow over us again! This time it did not- it is not yet light enough to assess the damage! (if any- I know that one bin got blown around). Shirley will remember the Harbour Bridge- it was closed over night because the winds were up to around 140k.


Here is hoping that damage was minimal and you didn't loose anything important. It is always difficult to know when to run and hide and when to stay put. Growing up on a SD farm, we learned early how to watch the clouds and when to get to our storm cellar, a cave built into a man made hill side. I still find myself watching cloud formations, esp. when it looks stormy.


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Here is hoping that damage was minimal and you didn't loose anything important. It is always difficult to know when to run and hide and when to stay put. Growing up on a SD farm, we learned early how to watch the clouds and when to get to our storm cellar, a cave built into a man made hill side. I still find myself watching cloud formations, esp. when it looks stormy.


There is wide spread damage around the city- trees down- rubbish blown all over- a reason why I always put mine out in the morning- but I don't need to do this every week!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Gusts have been up to 170k (not sure exactly where) and 50,000 plus homes without power. Especially Whangaparaoa Peninsula 145k winds there. One child injured when a tree fell on their house. Luckily for me I do have power. But I do have torches, and a little camping stove for emergency.


Scary, glad you still have power & no significant damage at your place. Take care.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> There is wide spread damage around the city- trees down- rubbish blown all over- a reason why I always put mine out in the morning- but I don't need to do this every week!


I hope it passes soon and with no more damage! Stay safe!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scary, glad you still have power & no significant damage at your place. Take care.


For once it has hit much of Auckland- especially around where Shirley used to live. The aircraft are flying- I can hear one flying out now. It was quite exciting last night- as the wind tried to lift the roof, and blew my outside bins! We just seem to have been lucky, again- damage as far south as Pukekohe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I hope it passes soon and with no more damage! Stay safe!


I will be making sure I am very well wrapped up when I go out!

Edit- the day has dawned much cloud in blue skies- wind but nothing compared with what it was, 11.7 degrees outside. I won't head out for another hour- when my bus card will start to work- does not till 9am., I suppose to cut out any who are still working.


----------



## AZ Sticks

safe travels-


Poledra65 said:


> Hi all, I'm headed to the airport, I'm on my phone so won't comment much, but am thinking of you all.
> Cashmeregma, hope all is well in Florida considering the circumstances. Everybody HUGs!!!!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I think word of mouth is the best advertisement there is!


It is for her that is for sure, she is always amazed when someone new asks for a cake and is willing to pay.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Thanks Sugar - I am - pretty quiet today.


sugarsugar said:


> Hang in there.... but please look after yourself too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congrats to her---I know the hard work and dedication it takes to raise a family, work full time and go to school at nights for my degrees. She's amazing and setting such a good example to her two children of the importance of education and to a life-long good attitude toward learning.



Lurker 2 said:


> she has had work at the University in the City- there are two Universities in Christchurch- one with the usual offering of subjects, the other is more into Agriculture and Vintning.


----------



## NanaCaren

TNS said:


> Wow! Golden Eagles are so rare here that when they nest the location is usually secret, and protected.


I have a golden eagle that comes around the yard once in a while, it amazes me every time I see it. It was around the other day when Grant was here it flew over head a few times then off it went on it's merry way. I'd love to see it's nest and get photos of it.


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Fabulous! I really like the little color splash in the middle of the sleeves, too.
> 
> Shirley, holding you up in light & love for good results.
> 
> Work day today, so I'll be back later I hope. Hugs & blessings to all.


Thank you. Praise coming from you is extra special!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Shirley, so glad you got good results for Pat, now we just need the same for you! Hope all goes well. All your work with the workshops is such a great resource for people. This whole site is very inspiring to people. I have done so many things since finding KP thst I would never have dreamed of before that. Thanks so much.
> I didn't see the RCMP funeral but it is so sad, young men with families shot so senselessly. Now 2 more shot in the US also with young families, the world is going crazy! My cousins grandson has applied to the RCMP but she says she would rather he get another job.
> 
> June, great pictures, I'm amazed those swans are so tame. Your coat of many colors is lovely, so cheerful.
> Rookie, have a great time in Hawaii, such a beautful place.


Thanks. Those swans know where the food is!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Chris! I will mention this to her, when I speak with her on Friday (if my plan goes well). The important thing is that she has the job she had hoped for. It is very hard getting started as a Librarian here- but she had managed at one point to get work- just stacking the shelves- Usually when the jobs are advertised they are looking for people who already have experience. This can be very difficult to get started. There were 5 positions advertised last year- only one was an appointment from outside- Bronwen- the others were all internal appointments. Officially she is an Assistant Librarian- but I know she is enjoying the work- and with computers doing a lot of the really routine tasks now- it frees the Librarian up for the more interesting PR side of the work.
> My comment about starting out young enough for the Ballet exams- relates to the fact that because I had been unable to start Bronwen with Ballet until she was 10, although she was a good dancer- and had progressed to point work, she was unable to continue because of the strict requirements of age imposed by the Royal Academy.
> That is good your Granddaughters have found their own niches.


I didn't know Bronwen was going to school to work as a librarian. I was a library technician before I retired. I didn't have a degree but with so much experience, I worked the reference desk with our reference librarian. I really enjoyed the work. And the people I worked with.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

martina said:


> June I love your bright jacket.
> It is good that so many officers attended their colleagues funeral, but so sad that it was happening at all. My son in law is with the Specials and we try not to worry but we do.


Thank you...the cardigan was a long time in the making.
I just heard on the news that there was another shooting in a school in Oregon. I agree with whoever just said, the world seems to be going crazy!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> And mine! I sometimes wish I had gone the route of librarian--I admit I am a little envious!


The field is hard to break into. The people who are librarians work until they're able to retire. The woman who was working as a librarian when I started was almost 20 years younger than I was at the time. She just retired about 6 years ago. She had been working 30 years. When people stay in the field for that long, there aren't that many openings.
I hope Bronwen will be able to get the job she wants....any degree is to be admired. But to work to get it with a family is accomplishing a lot.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> June, your coat/ jacket is wonderful, love the brights. It looks so happy!
> My attempt at a waterfall jacket shortly after I joined KP (after it was closed)
> looked OK until I tried it on. All very hairy mohair on 2.2mm needles didn't work at all as it didn't drape, and looked like a floppy tent. Now I know a bit more about how to select yarns for purpose I would probably have better results.... but the colours were fun together, black, white and jade in wide stripes. Someday I'll try to frog it but it may be impossible.


I love bright colors. But until I made this cardigan, all the sweaters I've made for myself were pastel and I'm working on a light pink one now. Sounds a little contradictor!! I confuse myself! LOL! Thanks for the praise.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

TNS said:


> Please add my congrats. to the list. Librarians are becoming an endangered species in UK due to the reduction of the Public Library Service funding, but the Colleges and Universities still have posts for specialists. Stay warm and dry.


I can so relate to the reduction in library funding. It seems libraries and education are the first cuts when the budget gets thin. Our city bookmobile was lost several years ago because of budget concerns. The mailing of books for the handicapped was discontinued at that time. It's inconvenient for me because I used the mail program. But loss of the bookmobile means so many disadvantaged children and nursing home patients are without books.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> should have done that! but we have had so many warnings that never came to fruition, that I thought it would blow over us again! This time it did not- it is not yet light enough to assess the damage! (if any- I know that one bin got blown around). Shirley will remember the Harbour Bridge- it was closed over night because the winds were up to around 140k.


When we have winds of 45mph during tropical storms and hurricanes, the bridge connecting my city (it's on a peninsula) to the mainland across river is closed. And the bridge-tunnel across the Chesapeake Bay is closed to some trucks and motorcycles when winds at any time reach 45 mph.
Junek


----------



## iamsam

I feel like the plumbers wife. lololol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I have a pair of pants that need a new snap closure---it's been sitting in the basket to be done with a pair pants needing hemming for at least that long....I just do everyone else's stuff first. I'll bet if you asked, she'd know just where that shirt is waiting for her!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> she has had work at the University in the City- there are two Universities in Christchurch- one with the usual offering of subjects, the other is more into Agriculture and Vintning.


It seems that Uni and school library budgets are more flexible and larger than public budgeting. At least, here in the States.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> June your coat of many colors really does have many colors. It is fantastic. love, love, love it.
> 
> Julie- Way to go Bronwen :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, Melody. I'm looking forward to seeing the all in one when you re-do it!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

that is lovely ejs - I really am touched - your giving him time to be close to his famiy and now him giving you time to be with your family. what a gift you have given each other. --- sam



EJS said:


> One day out of the blue DH said he felt it was time for a change and that I should live close to family. We have always lived closer to his family and now that his Mom has passed he is ready. He was her only child, his Dad died when he was a teen. Nothing left to hold him here.
> EJ


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> There is wide spread damage around the city- trees down- rubbish blown all over- a reason why I always put mine out in the morning- but I don't need to do this every week!


I hope the worst of it is over for you! Bad storms can do an amazing amount of damage. We're lucky here at my apartment....the last couple of hurricanes we've had were minimal and our power was out less than 24 hours.
Junek


----------



## gagesmom

4:10pm and I am signing on for a few mins.


----------



## RookieRetiree

AZ --- good to hear you're taking it easy today....good for...prayers and hugs.



AZ Sticks said:


> Thanks Sugar - I am - pretty quiet today.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Congrats to her---I know the hard work and dedication it takes to raise a family, work full time and go to school at nights for my degrees. She's amazing and setting such a good example to her two children of the importance of education and to a life-long good attitude toward learning.


Indeed she is! While Peter is at home- learning how to cook and bake- he already has mastered the art of putting up preserves- and keeps a lovely garden.


----------



## iamsam

I feel like I have been away forever - I think I have slept two days away except for a stint of mowing yesterday afternoon - had about a half hours worth left - I bumped into the corner of the concret pad over an old well which jarred the mower and the blades stopped working. this is the third time I have mowed the south lawn and not gotten it done. I hope when gary gets home he can get it running i can get it done.

then - just as i was to get on last evening alexis and her mother came over to use it - making some kind of photo album - they left at 2:00AM - i was reading and read until four - "the invention of wings" by sue monk kidd. she wrote the "the secret life of bees". that was way to late and i could not get out of bed - i did meander over and have breakfast with Heidi and came back and went back to bed. 

have been going to bed around midnight and feeling better because of it - and that is when i will go to bed tonight.

now i need to read and catch up.

lexi is coming over later and putting some pictures of Bentley on.

sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the cardigan --- so colorful---you sure do know how to work with colors...brilliant!! I love the librarians at the two libraries I go to and the one at the H.S. is amazing. The joy they get in helping people is obvious and they are so patient with those of us who really are "lost" as to finding what we want.



jknappva said:


> I didn't know Bronwen was going to school to work as a librarian. I was a library technician before I retired. I didn't have a degree but with so much experience, I worked the reference desk with our reference librarian. I really enjoyed the work. And the people I worked with.
> Junek


----------



## gagesmom

Julie- so happy you are safe. (((hugs)))
AZ- hiya honey I seem to miss you when I sign on. hugs to you and Alan, btw the link you posted for the photos was amazing.


----------



## jknappva

When I was out earlier this morning (BEFORE the heat index became 101F), one of the turtles from our pond was by the fence laying eggs. I've never seen one actually doing that but have seen a few of the tiny turtles when they've just come out of their eggs making their way back to the pond. Sometimes they need a little help finding the water!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

We can get books to the nursing homes and senior citizen centers through our donations of our used books, but I wouldn't know where to begin in getting books in disadvantaged childrens' hands. We don't have a Boys' and Girls' clubs nearby -- do you have any suggestions?



jknappva said:


> I can so relate to the reduction in library funding. It seems libraries and education are the first cuts when the budget gets thin. Our city bookmobile was lost several years ago because of budget concerns. The mailing of books for the handicapped was discontinued at that time. It's inconvenient for me because I used the mail program. But loss of the bookmobile means so many disadvantaged children and nursing home patients are without books.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I didn't know Bronwen was going to school to work as a librarian. I was a library technician before I retired. I didn't have a degree but with so much experience, I worked the reference desk with our reference librarian. I really enjoyed the work. And the people I worked with.
> Junek


She hopes to be a Children's Librarian, June. Certainly has one bookworm in the DGD- not sure yet how bookish the littel fellow is- from what he was telling me last night- he had had a wonderful time playing that day with trucks and aeroplanes- and a something that was going to remain a firestation- Bronwen told me they were in process of clearing a path through the toys- so he could actually get to his bed. It was one of his days at home with his Daddy- Preschool today, and he was telling me how he will be a School Boy later (November).
I am not sure that I realised you worked as a librarian, June!


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, the cobbler's kids!! I understand. In my case, I'd rather be knitting than sewing the snap on the pants.



thewren said:


> I feel like the plumbers wife. lololol --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, he's to be congratulated for his part in all this as well---that example too is very good for the children...it takes a partnership for individuals in relationships to reach their goals and dreams.



Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed she is! While Peter is at home- learning how to cook and bake- he already has mastered the art of putting up preserves- and keeps a lovely garden.


----------



## iamsam

i really am a good patient - but i suppose as a general rule men aren't the best patients - think it rattles their idea of being a man and about pain and sickness. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Thought that was men Sam lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

Once again caught up. June the cardi is lovely. Congrats to Julie's daughter on completing her degree and wishing her the best in job search. 


Went with DD and Sydney for walk at lake. Next time will take camera; he was soooo funny dunking his head under water! When back home tied the tomato plants up more; they are loaded with green tomatoes. Also picked the first squash. Really hot today but I'll not complain! Vacuumed and mopped house and now just relaxing . Sure will be glad when I get computer back...typing on phone a pain in the tookus!


----------



## martina

RookieRetiree said:


> We can get books to the nursing homes and senior citizen centers through our donations of our used books, but I wouldn't know where to begin in getting books in disadvantaged childrens' hands. We don't have a Boys' and Girls' clubs nearby -- do you have any suggestions?


Dolly Parton runs a charity for giving books to children. Perhaps they will know how you could help as they must know of similar organisations. Otherwise a local school or library may be able to help as they must know of disadvantaged children. The trouble would be in seeing that the books were age and ability suitable.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I'm attaching a picture of my coat of many colors that I FINALLY finished. Junek


Oh, how pretty-- my youngest DGD would just love it-- loves anything rainbow and did long before we were told about the other meaning of "rainbow" for gays.


----------



## RookieRetiree

At first, I was wondering what alexis and her mother were doing with the lawn mower and then I switched gears to realize you were talking about your computer....took me a minute though.

Setting good sleep 'hygiene" with the same routine and time every night and same routine and time every morning is supposed to reset the body rhythms -- that's what I've heard and what I've been trying to do---we'll see how well it works.



thewren said:


> I feel like I have been away forever - I think I have slept two days away except for a stint of mowing yesterday afternoon - had about a half hours worth left - I bumped into the corner of the concret pad over an old well which jarred the mower and the blades stopped working. this is the third time I have mowed the south lawn and not gotten it done. I hope when gary gets home he can get it running i can get it done.
> 
> then - just as i was to get on last evening alexis and her mother came over to use it - making some kind of photo album - they left at 2:00AM - i was reading and read until four - "the invention of wings" by sue monk kidd. she wrote the "the secret life of bees". that was way to late and i could not get out of bed - i did meander over and have breakfast with Heidi and came back and went back to bed.
> 
> have been going to bed around midnight and feeling better because of it - and that is when i will go to bed tonight.
> 
> now i need to read and catch up.
> 
> lexi is coming over later and putting some pictures of Bentley on.
> 
> sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I think she will be quite surprised to get these good wishes form around the globe!


By all means, give Bronwen my congratulations, too. Getting a degree or more degree is a very worthwhile accomplishment.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The field is hard to break into. The people who are librarians work until they're able to retire. The woman who was working as a librarian when I started was almost 20 years younger than I was at the time. She just retired about 6 years ago. She had been working 30 years. When people stay in the field for that long, there aren't that many openings.
> I hope Bronwen will be able to get the job she wants....any degree is to be admired. But to work to get it with a family is accomplishing a lot.
> Junek


Her double major degree was awarded in 1998- but she had to take work in a factory, rather than being unemployed. When she met DH, she was doing Task Force Green work- a Scheme to help people into work. then she got the factory job, which she held until heavily pregnant. Was a full-time Mum to DGD- DGS came along about 7 years later- was full-time with him- but started studying somewhere along the line- I remember giving her some money out of my Dad's moneys towards her study costs. that cannot have been before 2011. But she is a very high achiever- I have only ever heard of 100% in Maths- but she got that for an assignment at one point. You are right, it is very hard work. I have done the parenting and working bit- but never while also studying.


----------



## Railyn

I too worked in the library for awhile, a short while. I took classes in library science in college. I worked in the library at a couple of high school where I was teaching.
I quit teaching and library to become a mother and didn't work out of the home for 14 years. 
We can't count it seems and there are 5 kittens instead of 4. Today the lawn got mowed while I was out. When I came home I saw the kittens 3 doors down playing in the front yard. Hope them come back. I will continue to feed them. Hope the neighborhood doesn't call animal control. I like having the cats around. It definately makes a difference in the mice population.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> When we have winds of 45mph during tropical storms and hurricanes, the bridge connecting my city (it's on a peninsula) to the mainland across river is closed. And the bridge-tunnel across the Chesapeake Bay is closed to some trucks and motorcycles when winds at any time reach 45 mph.
> Junek


It is wise to err on the side of caution- they had a truck and container toppled by the wind on the bridge- fortunately at night rather than when it was early morning rush hour.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It seems that Uni and school library budgets are more flexible and larger than public budgeting. At least, here in the States.
> Junek


One would hope governments continue to fund education!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I hope the worst of it is over for you! Bad storms can do an amazing amount of damage. We're lucky here at my apartment....the last couple of hurricanes we've had were minimal and our power was out less than 24 hours.
> Junek


I was so lucky, but I am in the habit of keeping a torch handy at night- I often use that rather than turning on lights- to save a little on the electricity bill. ( just reminded myself of my MUm's pronounciation of that word- she used to say Electri City- really used to bug me! But to have survived Mum by now would have been 104!)


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> By all means, give Bronwen my congratulations, too. Getting a degree or more degree is a very worthwhile accomplishment.


Add my congrats as well please x


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Julie- so happy you are safe. (((hugs)))
> AZ- hiya honey I seem to miss you when I sign on. hugs to you and Alan, btw the link you posted for the photos was amazing.


we seem to be in rather a sheltered spot- but I better not tempt fate! Hugs to you Melody!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> I like having the cats around. It definately makes a difference in the mice population.


Having the cats around should also make a diff with pack rats population and the snake population. When I lived at the lake, wild all around each subdivision and some in between houses, we seldom saw snakes because almost every house had at least one cat.


----------



## agnescr

June your coat of many colours is delightful ....well done in finishing it


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Once again caught up. June the cardi is lovely. Congrats to Julie's daughter on completing her degree and wishing her the best in job search.
> 
> Went with DD and Sydney for walk at lake. Next time will take camera; he was soooo funny dunking his head under water! When back home tied the tomato plants up more; they are loaded with green tomatoes. Also picked the first squash. Really hot today but I'll not complain! Vacuumed and mopped house and now just relaxing . Sure will be glad when I get computer back...typing on phone a pain in the tookus!


Not long and your Sydney will be 6 months! hard to be without the Technology!
Bronwen has a permanent job! She will be going back to studies later- and I imagine will be applying for what ever promotion is advertised- have not actually asked her.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> By all means, give Bronwen my congratulations, too. Getting a degree or more degree is a very worthwhile accomplishment.


It does take a certain amount of discipline- especially to get good marks, IMHO.


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I too worked in the library for awhile, a short while. I took classes in library science in college. I worked in the library at a couple of high school where I was teaching.
> I quit teaching and library to become a mother and didn't work out of the home for 14 years.
> We can't count it seems and there are 5 kittens instead of 4. Today the lawn got mowed while I was out. When I came home I saw the kittens 3 doors down playing in the front yard. Hope them come back. I will continue to feed them. Hope the neighborhood doesn't call animal control. I like having the cats around. It definately makes a difference in the mice population.


Not too keen on cats, when they are slaughtering birds- as our neighbour's three do. No one is very fond of these three- apart from the owner.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Add my congrats as well please x


I will, at that, Agnes!


----------



## agnescr

Here are my 2 wee boys today

Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


----------



## agnescr

Kansas g-ma said:


> Having the cats around should also make a diff with pack rats population and the snake population. When I lived at the lake, wild all around each subdivision and some in between houses, we seldom saw snakes because almost every house had at least one cat.


cats are ok so long as they live far away from me unfortunately a neighbour has three which think my garden is their personal toilet area. and they keep trying to catch my fish, they are only goldfish but have been in my small pond 8 years and I would prefer them to die of old age


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


Tango is the cockatiel?


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> cats are ok so long as they live far away from me unfortunately a neighbour has three which think my garden is their personal toilet area. and they keep trying to catch my fish, they are only goldfish but have been in my small pond 8 years and I would prefer them to die of old age


 :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Tango is the cockatiel?


yes Julie a very vocal cockatiel..... he squawks and whistles a lot,he was to old when I adopted him to learn to talk but I live in hope ..one day


----------



## agnescr

Just saw this on face book.....

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152233119741997&fref=nf


----------



## Sorlenna

jknappva said:


> I can so relate to the reduction in library funding. It seems libraries and education are the first cuts when the budget gets thin. Our city bookmobile was lost several years ago because of budget concerns. The mailing of books for the handicapped was discontinued at that time. It's inconvenient for me because I used the mail program. But loss of the bookmobile means so many disadvantaged children and nursing home patients are without books.
> Junek


Having the bookmobile at our school was always a highlight of our week! We lived outside of town and couldn't just go to the library whenever we wanted. I loved that big blue truck with all its books.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Just saw this on face book.....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152233119741997&fref=nf


that was really cute. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


Both look great!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too keen on cats, when they are slaughtering birds- as our neighbour's three do. No one is very fond of these three- apart from the owner.


My inside cat is NEVER allowed out. This is how I believe cats should be kept unless you live in a rural area and then I know, from living on a farm, how very important they are to the farmer.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Almost all the cats I know are house cats....very few outdoor cats around here....there is gray one that I see from time to time -- probably heading home 2 doors down - but he's the only one I usually see.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Having the cats around should also make a diff with pack rats population and the snake population. When I lived at the lake, wild all around each subdivision and some in between houses, we seldom saw snakes because almost every house had at least one cat.


----------



## RookieRetiree

At some point in the future, no one remembers the grades/marks --- I had a professor once ask what do you call the person at the top of the Med.School (Doctor) and what do you call the person at the bottom of the Med.School (Doctor)---at that point, you don't care what grade they got, but that they learned how to be a doctor and continually be on a learning curve. I found that out, too, after H.S. Grades and class ranking meant nothing 5 years out.



Lurker 2 said:


> It does take a certain amount of discipline- especially to get good marks, IMHO.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our DS's two cats have become more familiar with me around their house and now come and sit on my neck at the back of the chair when I'm holding one of the DGD's...being slightly allergic, I tend to prefer when they kept their distance--and my nose and eyes definitely prefer that. Found that Chlor-tabs from Walmart is a very effective anti-allergen. I took one tablet religiously each morning and never any issues when I was up there this time.



Lurker 2 said:


> Not too keen on cats, when they are slaughtering birds- as our neighbour's three do. No one is very fond of these three- apart from the owner.


----------



## iamsam

i love peonys - i think they are my favorite flowers - i just wish they lasted longer. when my grandpa paul died - good heavens - almost 100 years ago - grandma paul planted two peony bushes on the grave plot. they are huge - i was there once when they were all in bloom - it was like being inside the flower - the scent was lovely. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


----------



## RookieRetiree

Quinn is just the right age for my youngest DGD who will turn 5 months on the 14th of the month.



agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


----------



## iamsam

looks like he is having a great swing. thanks for sharing agnes. --- sam



agnescr said:


> This just arrived in my inbox so i thought I would share todays smile


----------



## iamsam

you get what you pay for june - and i'm with you - i would rather pay a little more and have the amenities i need and enjoy. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Those of us living on a fixed income can sympathize...at least, I definitely can. We probably could find a less expensive apartment but this building was built for senior living. And having no steps and automatic outer doors plus all the door ways in the apartments are 3 ft wide, there's no worries about getting around in wheelchairs. Plus, and I really stress this, I really like our manager and maintenance has always been fantastic. I have lived in apartment that didn't have good maintenance and it could be a nightmare!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

he is very cute - looks like both of them are having a good time - love his head covering. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Sending you some pictures...enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too keen on cats, when they are slaughtering birds- as our neighbour's three do. No one is very fond of these three- apart from the owner.


It's one thing a cat killing because it's hungry, but most just kill because it's their nature


----------



## iamsam

are they a tropical tree kate - wonder if we could grow them here in ohio? --- sam



KateB said:


> And here they are Julie!


----------



## machriste

June, your sweater/jacket is beautiful! (I assume you have it packed away with the warm weather you are having!!!.) And I so enjoy your daughters wonderful photos. Thank you for gifting them to us.

Caren, thanks for the "coffee"; I enjoy it every morning!

It was fun to come home from work today to the happy dogs video. Loved it!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i love peonys - i think they are my favorite flowers - i just wish they lasted longer. when my grandpa paul died - good heavens - almost 100 years ago - grandma paul planted two peony bushes on the grave plot. they are huge - i was there once when they were all in bloom - it was like being inside the flower - the scent was lovely. --- sam


We had peonys lining one side of the garden when I was young. They smelled so nice. I have a row of peonys out front and one lone peony bush that I grew from seed out back. 
I discovered I still have some lilacs that have yet to open, I am excited.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> We had peonys lining one side of the garden when I was young. They smelled so nice. I have a row of peonys out front and one lone peony bush that I grew from seed out back.
> I discovered I still have some lilacs that have yet to open, I am excited.


OK, recognize the peonies, what is the deep pink on the bush and what are the tall purple ones??? Since I think you are farther north than Kansas, might be able to grow them here!! Oh, maybe not, bet they are in the sun and I have almost no sun except where my roses are.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, a hearty congratulations to Browen. Takes dedication to hear a degree while being a mom. I had a 3 &5 yr. Old when I entered an associate degree and had my youngest daughter while learning. Did survive and also passed my R.N. license.
June love your happy coat.
Well we are home. Maya is curled up with me in bed. Shoulder aching.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, recognize the peonies, what is the deep pink on the bush and what are the tall purple ones??? Since I think you are farther north than Kansas, might be able to grow them here!! Oh, maybe not, bet they are in the sun and I have almost no sun except where my roses are.


Those are lilacs I have a bush that has several shades of blossoms on it. I used to have a white lilac as well but it has since turned purple. Yes I am further north tun Kansas. They still might grow a friend of mine has her lilacs in the shade and they pretty good.


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> June, your sweater/jacket is beautiful! (I assume you have it packed away with the warm weather you are having!!!.) And I so enjoy your daughters wonderful photos. Thank you for gifting them to us.
> 
> Caren, thanks for the "coffee"; I enjoy it every morning!
> 
> It was fun to come home from work today to the happy dogs video. Loved it!


You are most welcome for the coffee, I enjoy sharing it with everyone.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Not too keen on cats, when they are slaughtering birds- as our neighbour's three do. No one is very fond of these three- apart from the owner.


That's one of the reasons we don't have cats, love the birds. DH has a habit of leaving his truck windows open, a stray stayed his seat, needles t say, n stray lasts long around here now. :roll:


----------



## pacer

Julie...Congrats on Bronwen completing her degree and getting a fulltime job at the library. My boys would so enjoy working at a library as they are book lovers. They love a good book instead of the movie based off of them. So glad you are safe from those terrible storms and bonus that you were able to talk with GKs and daughter.

June...Were there other birds to the left of the swan? Possibly babies? Love the pictures so tell sister thanks for sharing them with us.

Sam...Hope the lawn mower gets fixed. Can't wait to see pictures of Bentley. 

Poledra...Can't wait to hear tales of the threesome galavanting on shopping trips and other adventures.

It has been a nice chilly day here. Windows are open and I am sitting here in a long sleeve shirt. I even baked an apple pie and the home is not hot. I am working on a hat pattern that I believe to be written wrong. Directions, if followed, will not look like the picture. Since I have done enough hats, I know what changes to make to look like the picture. I will soon see if I am right. 
I am doing a few loads of laundry tonight and cooked up some Italian sausages for the guys. I had the sweet ones and they ate the hot ones. I also had some steamed vegetables and the apple pie alamode for dessert.


----------



## martina

I love cats. Yes they do kill, but thet don't , unlike humans, do it for pleasure, they are acting on instinct. They are excellent for keeping down the vermin population too.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the cardigan --- so colorful---you sure do know how to work with colors...brilliant!! I love the librarians at the two libraries I go to and the one at the H.S. is amazing. The joy they get in helping people is obvious and they are so patient with those of us who really are "lost" as to finding what we want.


I loved my job in reference or I wouldn't have stayed so long!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> We can get books to the nursing homes and senior citizen centers through our donations of our used books, but I wouldn't know where to begin in getting books in disadvantaged childrens' hands. We don't have a Boys' and Girls' clubs nearby -- do you have any suggestions?


I have no idea where to begin. That's why I'm so sorry that our bookmobile was discontinued. I can't think of any way it could be done!
Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> then - just as i was to get on last evening alexis and her mother came over to use it - making some kind of photo album - they left at 2:00AM - i was reading and read until four - "the invention of wings" by sue monk kidd. she wrote the "the secret life of bees".
> now i need to read and catch up.
> l
> sam


Sam, I just finished that book...about the Grimke sisters who were born into a slave-holding family in Charleston, South Carolina, and became abolitionists and early advocates for women's rights. It is a novel but based on history and I couldn't put it down. Now I'm reading a history of the Grimke family...also very interesting. 
I wanted to tell Dawn (Puplover) that I made her spaghetti/tomato dish tonight and it was so good. DH and DD both loved it. It was a nice light supper---we are having the same sticky weather June described and this tasted really good, served at room temperature. I made it as described, but added a little olive oil mixed with red wine vinegar to the tomatoes (in a separate bowl). Will be making it again...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Books to disadvantaged kids-- how about checking with either the librarian or a teacher in a school in disadv neighborhood? Bet they would know what to do with them and probably would have a good idea about reading level. Love the idea.


----------



## Kathleendoris

agnescr said:


> cats are ok so long as they live far away from me unfortunately a neighbour has three which think my garden is their personal toilet area. and they keep trying to catch my fish, they are only goldfish but have been in my small pond 8 years and I would prefer them to die of old age


We have a similar problem with a cat belonging to a family down the road. He walks into our garden as if he owns it (into the house, too, if he can), and tries to catch my fish. I know he has killed at least one of the young birds this spring, probably more, although I only caught him with one. We don't have a cat of our own anymore, but when we did, it was kept indoors and not allowed to be a nuisance to anyone else.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> She hopes to be a Children's Librarian, June. Certainly has one bookworm in the DGD- not sure yet how bookish the littel fellow is- from what he was telling me last night- he had had a wonderful time playing that day with trucks and aeroplanes- and a something that was going to remain a firestation- Bronwen told me they were in process of clearing a path through the toys- so he could actually get to his bed. It was one of his days at home with his Daddy- Preschool today, and he was telling me how he will be a School Boy later (November).
> I am not sure that I realised you worked as a librarian, June!


During one of my early years at the library, I had the pre-school story time once a week. I thoroughly enjoyed it. When I first started, there were less than 15 children attending. After I'd been in charge for a while, some weeks the room would be overflowing. I always tried to make it interesting. One spring, I managed to get a dozen baby chicks from a farm supply store. I told them about it the week before. Several of the father's took off work so they could be there that day. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
I'm so glad Bronwen found a job in that field. I'm sure she'll be a dedicated librarian. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, how pretty-- my youngest DGD would just love it-- loves anything rainbow and did long before we were told about the other meaning of "rainbow" for gays.


Thank you.
When I thought about making the cardigan, I knew that was the color I wanted. It's a Red Heart variegated called Mexicana. I thought the black would make the bright colors pop.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> June your coat of many colours is delightful ....well done in finishing it


Thank you.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


Quinn really does like the camera. Tango is a beauty!


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> Just saw this on face book.....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152233119741997&fref=nf


That is great! I've never seen a dog jump like that. LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Railyn

Kansas g-ma said:


> My inside cat is NEVER allowed out. This is how I believe cats should be kept unless you live in a rural area and then I know, from living on a farm, how very important they are to the farmer.


When I had cats of my choosing, they were house cats. They were Persians so grass, etc. in a long haired cat was a problem. These cats showed up and I decided to feed them. I am concerned that they have no shots, etc. but at this point I can't even get close to them. However, I want them to be well fed. They do look better than when I first noticed them. It is a trade-off.


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, that is one of my favorite songs. This man had a beautiful voice.

Sorlenna, your red top is beautiful. It would look pretty on one of my granddaughters.

Melody, I have never seen yarn do that. I don't see how you work with such long needles. I used to until I discovered circulars. You sure do turn out the work, sweetie.


----------



## iamsam

was suess a brit? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you it was an eye opener the first time I heard a young American girl reading Seuss- had totally failed on me till then.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> was suess a brit? --- sam


He was born in Springfield Massachutusettes. He did study at Oxford University in the UK.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3523393.stm


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> yes Julie a very vocal cockatiel..... he squawks and whistles a lot,he was to old when I adopted him to learn to talk but I live in hope ..one day


And one messy eater!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I need a reminder on this one, Dawn. Think I might have missed it. I ready to start some cooking again --- took a couple of days off since getting home from WI. I'm really looking forward to doing some baking when the new range comes next week.



ChrisEl said:


> Sam, I just finished that book...about the Grimke sisters who were born into a slave-holding family in Charleston, South Carolina, and became abolitionists and early advocates for women's rights. It is a novel but based on history and I couldn't put it down. Now I'm reading a history of the Grimke family...also very interesting.
> I wanted to tell Dawn (Puplover) that I made her spaghetti/tomato dish tonight and it was so good. DH and DD both loved it. It was a nice light supper---we are having the same sticky weather June described and this tasted really good, served at room temperature. I made it as described, but added a little olive oil mixed with red wine vinegar to the tomatoes (in a separate bowl). Will be making it again...


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have a collection point at our Township Office -- they keep some toys and other things there for families that are going into abuse shelters or who have been devastated due to a fire, etc. and they make sure that they get as much as they can to our local citizens. I'm going to check with them too to see if they would be a collection point for books.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Books to disadvantaged kids-- how about checking with either the librarian or a teacher in a school in disadv neighborhood? Bet they would know what to do with them and probably would have a good idea about reading level. Love the idea.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Julie - here is a link to the picture of the gansey that your class inspired! http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-263677-1.html


----------



## RookieRetiree

Our DGS loves going to story time at the library or at the bookstore. I'll have to get DGD to a story time at the library when she's here. I'm sure they have them at pre-school, but there's just something different about being in the Big Library!!



jknappva said:


> During one of my early years at the library, I had the pre-school story time once a week. I thoroughly enjoyed it. When I first started, there were less than 15 children attending. After I'd been in charge for a while, some weeks the room would be overflowing. I always tried to make it interesting. One spring, I managed to get a dozen baby chicks from a farm supply store. I told them about it the week before. Several of the father's took off work so they could be there that day. I thoroughly enjoyed it.
> I'm so glad Bronwen found a job in that field. I'm sure she'll be a dedicated librarian.
> Junek


----------



## ChrisEl

RookieRetiree said:


> I need a reminder on this one, Dawn. Think I might have missed it. I ready to start some cooking again --- took a couple of days off since getting home from WI. I'm really looking forward to doing some baking when the new range comes next week.


Check p. 20 for the spaghetti/tomato recipe...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks---I'll go look for it. Found it --- thanks, we'll be trying that one.



ChrisEl said:


> Check p. 20 for the spaghetti/tomato recipe...


----------



## Kansas g-ma

We've been having wonderful weather in north central Kansas-- down to 60 or so at night, only 75-85 in day. Enough rain to get us caught up for the year and then some. I've managed to get the rest of my planting done plus a few garden jobs that's I'd been putting off. Now to get some housework done!

Time to clock out. Hope everyone has had a very good day. Hugs to all who need them and prayers for those who need them. May God bless all of you.


----------



## iamsam

that is a lovely tunic sorlenna - great color. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got another bin full of the tree debris put out for the garbage crew, and though it's looking a little better in the back yard, I wouldn't call it "good" just yet (loads to go)...but we're making some progress. Then I mowed the weeds (kept hitting tree stumps--luckily it's just a push mower and not a motorized one). So we'll be digging those out once the other stuff is done too. I rather enjoy the physical work, I must admit.
> 
> The weekend was busy--with DS and DGD coming by on Saturday, such a happy surprise!--and then a birthday dinner for his DD, we had a lot of company. Not usual but good overall.
> 
> I haven't done any knitting though.  I did a little crochet but think it's getting too hot to work on the afghan or a big project right now. So I have to think on what I've been wanting to do that's small (and the thumb is still giving me a bit of trouble). Maybe I'll do some socks...I've also been reading, trying to finish up the biography on van Gogh I've been reading for months. It's slow going, as there's so much to absorb.
> 
> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


----------



## iamsam

his nibs - sir luke is looking might fine in your new avatar kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> That's a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Good to hear from you, Shirley, and a relief to you and all of us that Pat's colonosopy was fine! Did you get the results of your cardiogram from last week? My dr. told me my results right away. I hope they can find a quick solution to your problems.
> I'm attaching a picture of my coat of many colors that I FINALLY finished. I started it in your very first work shop and put it away and went on to make other things. So glad I completed it. It looks HUGE but it isn't really. Since I have to try to take the picture from my wheelchair, it's a little distorted!
> I'll really appreciate it next winter when it turns cold.
> Thank you so much for all of the work shops. I didn't participate in a lot of them. But it's great to know they're there when I ready to try something new.
> I enjoyed your color conversation a few days ago. I found it very interesting. I've never been afraid of color. But it gave me a lot of new and fresh ideas.
> Junek


I love the brown contrast to all the wonderful colors. Good Job! I hope you will have a picture taken with it on as well. It is always nice to finish a big project! great job June!


----------



## Bulldog

Kaye, know the one day trip will be tiring, but hope you have a fun summer with Carley.
Julie, do stay safe and warm. I know you must get lonely, sweet lady, but we are all here for you and at times, experience this feeling ourselves.
Shirley, continue to pray all your tests come back normal and you get to feeling better. I do hope they get to the bottom of these spells though.
Janette, what a wonderful trip. So happy for you. Have the cuffs of both socks made and moving on to the pattern. Have done a little. It is gonna be slow go.
Sorlenna, loved the picture you sent of the restoration. So glad beauty was produced from such devastation.


----------



## Bonnie7591

ChrisEl said:


> Sam, I just finished that book...about the Grimke sisters who were born into a slave-holding family in Charleston, South Carolina, and became abolitionists and early advocates for women's rights. It is a novel but based on history and I couldn't put it down. Now I'm reading a history of the Grimke family...also very interesting.
> I wanted to tell Dawn (Puplover) that I made her spaghetti/tomato dish tonight and it was so good. DH and DD both loved it. It was a nice light supper---we are having the same sticky weather June described and this tasted really good, served at room temperature. I made it as described, but added a little olive oil mixed with red wine vinegar to the tomatoes (in a separate bowl). Will be making it again...


I'll have to look up that book when I finish a few more. Like yarn, I have too many books in my stash. I have been working my way through a clothes basket full of books since I retired, decided I won't buy anymore books when I get through them, I will use the library.


----------



## iamsam

wow - what a voice - do we know who this is Julie? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well worth checking this one out!
> 
> http://docs.google.com/file/d/0B_ruStQGpT38M3JVdnZGUE81dDA/preview?pli=1


----------



## Bonnie7591

I what to know if I've got my dates mixed up, it really is June isn't it? My DH is out on the lawnmower in his skidoo suit!! How crazy is that!


----------



## iamsam

get a spray tan rookie - actually get several spray tans. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning -- another great night of sleep - two in a row and that's a record!!
> 
> Decided on the range yesterday - I ended up with a GE brand based on features/price and Consumer Reports Ratings. I think my favorite part is that two of the elements (burners) "bridge" so I can use my large cast iron griddle to make a full breakfast of pancakes, etc. I also like that it doesn't have any knobs to tempt the kids and has a "hot" sensor for each of the elements. I really liked the Bosch brand (they're made locally about 6 miles from here), but the models I liked are new and are currently in production and won't be available until August. I didn't really want to be the "first" trial consider nor did I want to wait any longer. I think I'm going to be very happy with this one---at least I hope so. And, now I know that I need to test it out thoroughly and have the repair people keep coming out in that first year until I'm happy with the way it performs.
> 
> More clothes re-arranging today. I have more to donate to Good Will today. I'll donate some more of the business wear to "Bottomless Closet" which provides clothes for interview and work purposes for women in shelters and other women in need. I'm glad the Maxi dresses are back in style -- I can wear them in Hawaii---but does anyone know of a self-tanner that doesn't smell or turn your skin orange? I need to get a little color before I show these limbs. Would sit out in the sun and get some base tan---but all that seems to do is give me more age spots!
> 
> Happy Day/Evening to you all.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


Quinn is such sweetheart and Tango looks as if he is trig to hide.


----------



## iamsam

it looks like two big sways and two little swans. she is definitely getting brave - really does prove the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. lololol --- sam



jknappva said:


> My sister managed to have her DH take a picture of Groom Swan eating from her hand yesterday. She said if he's there and she's in the yard, he follows her around like a puppy. (Groom swan, not her DH! ROFLMAO!!!)
> And clouds that did NOT produce rain...so she had to water her garden.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

always good to hear from you - excellent news about pat - am i right - pat? sending tons of healing energy your way - get lots of rest. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Well, dh's test (colonoscopy went well - no cancer and so that is #1behind us --
> 
> I had a echocardiagram last week, and have a cat scan today - then next week a non treadmill stress test which carries over 2 days, then carry a holter moniter on July 4- and by that time they should know what is happening with me. It will be a relief to find out and know what if anything I am facing.
> 
> I enjoyed leading a Color Conversation which was arranged rather suddenly but went very well. It generated a lot of new ideas for the students I think, and as it was short and sweet- I am ready for my tests and the conversation can just carry on.
> 
> I would recomment that anyone who knits or uses color in any way, at least go and read it from page one. Check out the two exercises and I hope you will find it useful.
> 
> Lovely day today and I am fasting - a bit hungry but that is okay.
> 
> I will keep you up to date.
> 
> I have been surfing around KP and it seems funny that I don't have a lot to do which is really good, as I was getting burnt out. I hope to be able to start the workshops again early in the New Year if possible. I have been sorting out the closed workshops and I am very proud of what we were able to accomplish -- espectiall the wonderful teachers we were able to reach. The classes really are good. So remember they are there and pass the word around.
> 
> I will drop by tonight and try to catch up and comment. Love to you all and the prayer circle will be much appreciated.


----------



## iamsam

you can always have a couple touch ups while you are there. --- sam



 RookieRetiree said:


> I may have to try a spray tan a couple of days before heading out...I've never tried one of those.


----------



## iamsam

great sweater june - looks like it should keep you nice and toasty. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Good to hear from you, Shirley, and a relief to you and all of us that Pat's colonosopy was fine! Did you get the results of your cardiogram from last week? My dr. told me my results right away. I hope they can find a quick solution to your problems.
> I'm attaching a picture of my coat of many colors that I FINALLY finished. I started it in your very first work shop and put it away and went on to make other things. So glad I completed it. It looks HUGE but it isn't really. Since I have to try to take the picture from my wheelchair, it's a little distorted!
> I'll really appreciate it next winter when it turns cold.
> Thank you so much for all of the work shops. I didn't participate in a lot of them. But it's great to know they're there when I ready to try something new.
> I enjoyed your color conversation a few days ago. I found it very interesting. I've never been afraid of color. But it gave me a lot of new and fresh ideas.
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

send her my congrats - i know what a relief it is to have the sheepskin in hand. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I think she will be quite surprised to get these good wishes form around the globe!
> It is windy wet and chilly- 11.7 outside- but the winds although gusty have not at the moment got the same force that they had earlier in the night- when a few things outside got blown around.


----------



## iamsam

have wine available as you frog the mohair. --- sam



TNS said:


> June, your coat/ jacket is wonderful, love the brights. It looks so happy!
> My attempt at a waterfall jacket shortly after I joined KP (after it was closed)
> looked OK until I tried it on. All very hairy mohair on 2.2mm needles didn't work at all as it didn't drape, and looked like a floppy tent. Now I know a bit more about how to select yarns for purpose I would probably have better results.... but the colours were fun together, black, white and jade in wide stripes. Someday I'll try to frog it but it may be impossible.


----------



## iamsam

i would have thought the roads would have all been repaired by now - evidently not. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Bronwen's garden is a real miniature, so there is no pony there! Just a couple of rabbits running around. They drive DGD out to Heathcote to the farm that has the riding weekends. It can be quite a mission getting there- with the quake damage to the roads.
> Seeing as how I grew up with access to 20 acres at Rotokawa near Rotorua- we had Horses, donkey, cows, sheep, Wallabies as well as the dogs. (Mum bred the Pembroke Corgis, and had a boarding kennels too)


----------



## Bulldog

Julie, please forgive me, I totally forgot to mention Bronwyn's degree. Please tell her congratulations. That is such an accomplishment with a family. Praying for the job of her dreams to be fulfilled.
June, your cardigan is just beautiful. Such even beautiful knitting noted on the sleeves and I loved the band of color you added. The picture of your Sister feeding the swan was just wonderful.
I know I have forgotten someone. It will come to me when I sign off. I Love You All To The Moon and Back...Betty


----------



## NanaCaren

Here is tonight's setting sun. I am tuning in for the night will have an early start tomorrow I have people coming to help get some more work done outdoors. 
Sweet dreams 
Hugs for everyone.


----------



## iamsam

as she is busy with other sewing projects. and taking care of the children. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> And, the cobbler's kids!! I understand. In my case, I'd rather be knitting than sewing the snap on the pants.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful boys - what does the little one think of the bird? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


----------



## iamsam

chris - what is the title of the book you are reading? i want to pick up a copy of the secret life of bees and read it next. --- sam



ChrisEl said:


> Sam, I just finished that book...about the Grimke sisters who were born into a slave-holding family in Charleston, South Carolina, and became abolitionists and early advocates for women's rights. It is a novel but based on history and I couldn't put it down. Now I'm reading a history of the Grimke family...also very interesting.
> I wanted to tell Dawn (Puplover) that I made her spaghetti/tomato dish tonight and it was so good. DH and DD both loved it. It was a nice light supper---we are having the same sticky weather June described and this tasted really good, served at room temperature. I made it as described, but added a little olive oil mixed with red wine vinegar to the tomatoes (in a separate bowl). Will be making it again...


----------



## iamsam

so what accent are we looking for to read his books and why?

sam



NanaCaren said:


> He was born in Springfield Massachutusettes. He did study at Oxford University in the UK.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/3523393.stm


----------



## iamsam

you say it is a bit cool there today? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I what to know if I've got my dates mixed up, it really is June isn't it? My DH is out on the lawnmower in his skidoo suit!! How crazy is that!


----------



## ChrisEl

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll have to look up that book when I finish a few more. Like yarn, I have too many books in my stash. I have been working my way through a clothes basket full of books since I retired, decided I won't buy anymore books when I get through them, I will use the library.


I try to use the library for the most part too but every now and then I can't resist buying one (though this book was one from the library).
On another subject, I was wondering if anyone has made a T-shirt quilt. DD has many T-shirts she would like to save as mementos and I thought this might be a possibility.


----------



## gagesmom

10:30 ish and I am signing in to catch up before bed. Working tomorrow and then off Thursday, Friday and Saturday.


----------



## ChrisEl

thewren said:


> chris - what is the title of the book you are reading? i want to pick up a copy of the secret life of bees and read it next. --- sam


It is called Lift Up Thy Voice: The Grimke Family's Journey from Slaveholders to Civil Rights Leaders, by Mark Perry. I am only about 50 pages into it but it is very readable. What I've read so far doesn't contradict the story in the novel. This book goes beyond the period of time the novel covers, though. Apparently one of the brothers in the Grimke family had children with one of his slaves, and the two sisters (Sarah and Angelina) helped to educate these nephews, who eventually became leaders in the civil rights movement. (This information is from the book jacket--haven't gotten that far yet).


----------



## gagesmom

alright I am caught up and off to bed. Gage has his class trip to Lego land tomorrow and he is so excited I hope he can sleep. lol

Bringing my knitting to work tomorrow, hope to get a bit more done on the all in one I restarted, hoping the color will work out better on it.

Night all, sweet dreams, or have a great day, wherever you are located.

Hugs to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

thewren said:


> you say it is a bit cool there today? --- sam


It's about 45F/7C but with a cold wind from the north. Depressing to think that the days will start getting shrter in less than 2 weeks & we haven't had but one really warm day yet. :roll:


----------



## kehinkle

Eleven o'clock here and I should bed going to bed soon. Jumped on to check up on every one.
Congrats to Julie's DH for her graduation. June, lovely sweater. I have the yarn for one but haven't started it. Can't remember all the pix that were posted but I know they were all enjoyed. 
Had a laid back day today. Walked Lila a couple times; my DGS walks her for me while I'm home. Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Started a larger all in one but frogged it when I realized I wouldn't have enough yarn. So have the 0-3 month size on the needles. Wil post the pix.
Hope everyone is well and keeping safe. Have a great week.
Kathy


----------



## RookieRetiree

So glad the progress on the socks is going well...once you get the first pair done, it will seem like second nature to begin the next pair. I'm thrilled that you're staying at it.



Bulldog said:


> Kaye, know the one day trip will be tiring, but hope you have a fun summer with Carley.
> Julie, do stay safe and warm. I know you must get lonely, sweet lady, but we are all here for you and at times, experience this feeling ourselves.
> Shirley, continue to pray all your tests come back normal and you get to feeling better. I do hope they get to the bottom of these spells though.
> Janette, what a wonderful trip. So happy for you. Have the cuffs of both socks made and moving on to the pattern. Have done a little. It is gonna be slow go.
> Sorlenna, loved the picture you sent of the restoration. So glad beauty was produced from such devastation.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> you can always have a couple touch ups while you are there. --- sam


Once there, I'll be in the sun---with sunscreen of course, but the color should get all evened out and be an actual tan.

I really hate the smell of a self-tanner I once tried, plus my elbows and ankles were a bright orange. I'm going to try Dawn's suggestion and maybe a date at the spray tan salon.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's quite common to make the t-shirt quilts as a memento after someone has passed on. My girlfriend and my daughter both made quilts for their sons using the sports team t-shirts of the dads who passed away due to cancer. The widow/widower club does quite a few of them.

They us a clear square so that they can pick the exact spot on the t-shirt to cut and use in the quilt. It's important to note that the t-shirts are all the same type of cotton, jersey, or cotton/blend otherwise, some squares will be stretchier than others.

quote=ChrisEl]I try to use the library for the most part too but every now and then I can't resist buying one (though this book was one from the library).
On another subject, I was wondering if anyone has made a T-shirt quilt. DD has many T-shirts she would like to save as mementos and I thought this might be a possibility.[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

Your entrelac is looking great --- and now I'm in love with that yarn all over again!!



kehinkle said:


> Eleven o'clock here and I should bed going to bed soon. Jumped on to check up on every one.
> Congrats to Julie's DH for her graduation. June, lovely sweater. I have the yarn for one but haven't started it. Can't remember all the pix that were posted but I know they were all enjoyed.
> Had a laid back day today. Walked Lila a couple times; my DGS walks her for me while I'm home. Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Started a larger all in one but frogged it when I realized I wouldn't have enough yarn. So have the 0-3 month size on the needles. Wil post the pix.
> Hope everyone is well and keeping safe. Have a great week.
> Kathy


----------



## machriste

More Kudos to Bronwen--what an accomplishment!! (And I love her name!)


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> More Kudos to Bronwen--what an accomplishment!! (And I love her name!)


Only one we could agree on by then- she went her first week as baby Sawtell. Could not have that for ever! But thanks!


----------



## pammie1234

I thought I had checked in, but maybe not. Great time with my 2 great nephews, but I was tired! They were good and so sweet. I already have my dates for July and August. 60 pages behind so I don't know if I'll even try to catch up or not. I may just wait until Friday and start fresh. I will skim, which I don't like to do because I don't retain a thing! I hope everyone is well and having a great week!


----------



## iamsam

wow cathy - i'm impressed. great knitting and crocheting. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Eleven o'clock here and I should bed going to bed soon. Jumped on to check up on every one.
> Congrats to Julie's DH for her graduation. June, lovely sweater. I have the yarn for one but haven't started it. Can't remember all the pix that were posted but I know they were all enjoyed.
> Had a laid back day today. Walked Lila a couple times; my DGS walks her for me while I'm home. Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Started a larger all in one but frogged it when I realized I wouldn't have enough yarn. So have the 0-3 month size on the needles. Wil post the pix.
> Hope everyone is well and keeping safe. Have a great week.
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

it is way past time for me to be in bed - see you in the morning. --- sam


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> And one messy eater!


indeed....I think more ends up on my floor than in him..I use hand held vacuum to pick it up and put it out for the birds


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> indeed....I think more ends up on my floor than in him..I use hand held vacuum to pick it up and put it out for the birds


He is probably very happy! Every bird I have had got seeds scattered around their cages, We used just brush it up. Do you have lots of visitors outside!? (feathered variety)?

I am on my way to bed 8 pm., and I have had a full day!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> He is probably very happy! Every bird I have had got seeds scattered around their cages, We used just brush it up. Do you have lots of visitors outside!? (feathered variety)?
> 
> I am on my way to bed 8 pm., and I have had a full day!


We get lots of visitors Julie, Blue Tits, Great Tits, Robins, Finches,magpies,blackbirds wood pigeons, doves,along with all the bullies crows seagulls and the worst of them all starlings


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> are they a tropical tree kate - wonder if we could grow them here in ohio? --- sam


I think they are Sam. Our climate is fairly mild because of the Gulf Stream so they don't have to face great extremes of cold or heat.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> his nibs - sir luke is looking might fine in your new avatar kate. --- sam


Thanks Sam. The picture was taken while they were on holiday in Portugal at the beginning of May.


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Julie I am so happy that you have had wonderful conversations with the gk's. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> going back to catch up


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Sounds like a wonderful holiday! Sorry, but I couldn't recommend a self tanning cream, I've tried loads and they ALL go streaky on me. I've had a spray tan a couple of times and that was great, but it only lasts about a week, so I have often come back from holiday much paler than when I left! :lol:


 :thumbup: I like the gradual ones. Put on like moistureiser each day and slowly achieve some colour.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Shirley -- great news on the test results...may your results be equally un-alarming and you'll be back feeling great again.


From me too..... take care.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> DH showed me a video yesterday of a huge eagle that flew into a woman's house in England and sat on top of her dresser pecking the pot pourrie (sp?). It was eventually tempted out and captured by a local hawk rescue volunteer. Apparently it was a Russian Steppes Eagle which had been AWOL for 2 days from a local falconry centre so was "domesticated". It has a 3 ft wingspan! It made the national news.


Golly! I would have bailed out real fast if it was in my house. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I think they are Sam. Our climate is fairly mild because of the Gulf Stream so they don't have to face great extremes of cold or heat.


Lilliaceae Cordyline Australis actually- native to New Zealand, and NOT tropical at all. Native name Ti Kouka.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> We get lots of visitors Julie, Blue Tits, Great Tits, Robins, Finches,magpies,blackbirds wood pigeons, doves,along with all the bullies crows seagulls and the worst of them all starlings


Of these we have only the magpies, blackbirds, thrushes and starlings- none of them Native! Although my two Tui of whom I was so fond- and whose favourite tree was cut down, have found food sources elsewhere- they are still around! One of our worst bullies from India is the Mynah bird.


----------



## Lurker 2

Hello friends. I'm happy to report that my lack of contact since last Friday has been because I've been feeling well and have been out and about doing shopping as well as enjoying a trip to the cottage last Sunday. I did a bit of weeding. The garden is still rather weedy but mostly annual weeds that are easy to pull. I left the garden in good order in the autumn and that work has paid off now. I've finished the current batch of knitted squares for the throw and I may tackle socks knitted on two needles. I recently bought a book on making socks that way. I don't like using circular or double-pointed needles so this excursion into a new knitting technique will be interesting. My third of six chemotherapy treatments is tomorrow. Roisin will come with me. My dear daughter is a 'tower of strength'.

Valerie

I have taken the liberty of copying this post from Valerie.

incase anyone missed it!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Gusts have been up to 170k (not sure exactly where) and 50,000 plus homes without power. Especially Whangaparaoa Peninsula 145k winds there. One child injured when a tree fell on their house. Luckily for me I do have power. But I do have torches, and a little camping stove for emergency.


Good Heavens!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Good Heavens!


It brought down a lot of trees- but worst off in many ways is Rangiora near Christchurch which has flooded badly- these poor people must be wondering if disaster will ever stop. My brother Alexander said they were having a very dull, cold day- which would not help anything to dry out- I did not have the heart to say that we were again enjoying sunshine.


----------



## ptofValerie

Oh I'm such a dope and but for you, Julie dear, my recent post would have languished in a former tea party. Hopefully, I'll be able to follow this current one!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello friends. I'm happy to report that my lack of contact since last Friday has been because I've been feeling well and have been out and about doing shopping as well as enjoying a trip to the cottage last Sunday. I did a bit of weeding. The garden is still rather weedy but mostly annual weeds that are easy to pull. I left the garden in good order in the autumn and that work has paid off now. I've finished the current batch of knitted squares for the throw and I may tackle socks knitted on two needles. I recently bought a book on making socks that way. I don't like using circular or double-pointed needles so this excursion into a new knitting technique will be interesting. My third of six chemotherapy treatments is tomorrow. Roisin will come with me. My dear daughter is a 'tower of strength'.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> I have taken the liberty of copying this post from Valerie.
> 
> incase anyone missed it!


Thanks Julie... I for one had missed it. Great to hear Valerie is feeling well enough be busy. Wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar

ptofValerie said:


> Oh I'm such a dope and but for you, Julie dear, my recent post would have languished in a former tea party. Hopefully, I'll be able to follow this current one!!


Aah, there you are! Great to hear from you and that you are doing well.


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Oh I'm such a dope and but for you, Julie dear, my recent post would have languished in a former tea party. Hopefully, I'll be able to follow this current one!!


I eliminate from watch only those threads that are becoming seriously repetitive- hence found Valerie's post while she was still online!


----------



## nittergma

Thank you for the repeat Julie, it's good to hear valerie is doing so well.


Lurker 2 said:


> I eliminate from watch only those threads that are becoming seriously repetitive- hence found Valerie's post while she was still online!


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> Thank you for the repeat Julie, it's good to hear valerie is doing so well.


I think I speak for all of us, when I say how fond we are of Valerie. A valued member of our 'family'!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am heading back to bed! 2231 hours


----------



## jheiens

How wonderful to hear from Valerie again! Thanks, Julie.

Go good to know that many of you who've been suffering with the crud, as someone so aptly named it, are on the mend again.

I've been working with the squares for the KAP afghan--making certain that all are securely labeled and recorded so that I can chart them for joining up. 

Tim is out of school now and finished a great year with his usual grades and aplomb. Now we are getting adjusted to the drastic change in his daily routine. Some of you may know how that affects many kids, not just guys like Tim. It will take another week or so to get him comfortable with not being in class all day; but he's a good kid so we're okay.

I'm not posting much in order to get the afghan completed in good order. I want to do you all proud because of all the effort that has gone into your contributions.

Hope everyone has a great week.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nittergma

Wow beautiful work Kathy! You've been busy!


kehinkle said:


> Eleven o'clock here and I should bed going to bed soon. Jumped on to check up on every one.
> Congrats to Julie's DH for her graduation. June, lovely sweater. I have the yarn for one but haven't started it. Can't remember all the pix that were posted but I know they were all enjoyed.
> Had a laid back day today. Walked Lila a couple times; my DGS walks her for me while I'm home. Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Started a larger all in one but frogged it when I realized I wouldn't have enough yarn. So have the 0-3 month size on the needles. Wil post the pix.
> Hope everyone is well and keeping safe. Have a great week.
> Kathy


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Here are my 2 wee boys today
> 
> Quinn and Tango.....ones loves the camera the other is not keen


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

agnescr said:


> Just saw this on face book.....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152233119741997&fref=nf


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I love the brown contrast to all the wonderful colors. Good Job! I hope you will have a picture taken with it on as well. It is always nice to finish a big project! great job June!


Thank you, Shirley. I was going to make a pullover when I started but decided to make the cardigan instead. Glad I did. I'll get a lot of use of it next winter! It's so hot and steamy now it's hard to think of it being that cold...although it will come!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> it looks like two big sways and two little swans. she is definitely getting brave - really does prove the way to a man's heart is through his stomach. lololol --- sam


LOL!! It's certainly true in this case! He obviously knows the hand that feeds him.
Junek


----------



## sugarsugar

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's about 45F/7C but with a cold wind from the north. Depressing to think that the days will start getting shrter in less than 2 weeks & we haven't had but one really warm day yet. :roll:


 :shock: Good grief, I hope you get some sort of Summer soon.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> great sweater june - looks like it should keep you nice and toasty. --- sam


Thanks, Sam.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Once there, I'll be in the sun---with sunscreen of course, but the color should get all evened out and be an actual tan.
> 
> I really hate the smell of a self-tanner I once tried, plus my elbows and ankles were a bright orange. I'm going to try Dawn's suggestion and maybe a date at the spray tan salon.


 :thumbup: Good choice.


----------



## jknappva

kehinkle said:


> Eleven o'clock here and I should bed going to bed soon. Jumped on to check up on every one.
> Congrats to Julie's DH for her graduation. June, lovely sweater. I have the yarn for one but haven't started it. Can't remember all the pix that were posted but I know they were all enjoyed.
> Had a laid back day today. Walked Lila a couple times; my DGS walks her for me while I'm home. Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Started a larger all in one but frogged it when I realized I wouldn't have enough yarn. So have the 0-3 month size on the needles. Wil post the pix.
> Hope everyone is well and keeping safe. Have a great week.
> Kathy


You've certainly kept busy knitting. They're all lovely. I'd love to make a shawl but have no place to block it so will enjoy everyone else's beautiful work!
Junek


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I speak for all of us, when I say how fond we are of Valerie. A valued member of our 'family'!


That is true.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello friends. I'm happy to report that my lack of contact since last Friday has been because I've been feeling well and have been out and about doing shopping as well as enjoying a trip to the cottage last Sunday. I did a bit of weeding. The garden is still rather weedy but mostly annual weeds that are easy to pull. I left the garden in good order in the autumn and that work has paid off now. I've finished the current batch of knitted squares for the throw and I may tackle socks knitted on two needles. I recently bought a book on making socks that way. I don't like using circular or double-pointed needles so this excursion into a new knitting technique will be interesting. My third of six chemotherapy treatments is tomorrow. Roisin will come with me. My dear daughter is a 'tower of strength'.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> I have taken the liberty of copying this post from Valerie.
> 
> incase anyone missed it!


Thank you, Julie. It sounds like Valerie is doing really well. I'm so glad.
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking spot. Good to hear from Valerie. Nice knitting Kathy. Sounds like folks are feeling well. TTYL


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> so what accent are we looking for to read his books and why?
> 
> sam


To me it doesn't matter what the accent is. I love to hear his books no matter. I am kind of partial to a Canadian accent with twist of English thrown in seems how that what my dad was.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 8:35am. My garden people are on their way. It is to rain later so hopfully we get something done before it starts. Will catch up when I can. 

Coffee today and Seth's little potted garden. I think he planted things a bit heavy. 

Healing hugs for everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2

Folks, many of you have my apologies as I am still having major problems navigating within KP, and obviously the KTP! There has been an outpouring of congratulations for my Bronwen, on her recent graduation, and I have lost my way around the site several times. I am having major problems with popups and other advertising getting literally in the way of reading anything. I have got rid of one program that seemed to install itself, but am still figuring what has got to go, to clean the computer.
My brother, Alexander had a look at the website, after our discussion about his lovely red gansey, but was overwhelmed by confronting 35 pages with all our pseudonyms. He did tell me that the significance of some of the motifs in the Gansey were those of my mother- that some of the motifs are circular- but he is uncertain just what they represent. I will have to be patient and wait for my next trip to Christchurch, (when ever that is a possibility!)
It is still in our part of Auckland just now- but mainy have a lot of cleaning up to do. I am not sure if everyone has been reconnected to the power yet.
Which reminds me of one post from Sam, where he was surprised that the roads in Christchurch are still affected by the Earthquake damage. I am afraid that is very definitely the case. There has been so much ongoing work trying just to get basic facilities reconnected- (electricity, gas, sewage, stormwater) roads have been so badly 'realigned' to bridges, and just corrugated- it probably will be a life time before things start to get back to something more 'normal'.
Unlike Japan that has a vast labour force- and is able to right earthquake damage with enviable speed- folks in Christchurch are still facing battles with their insurance companies over the fate of their homes, things are moving very slowly.


----------



## TNS

Julie, thanks for reporting Valerie's post, and please don't feel bad about posting on the previous weeks party, Valerie. Many of us have done this whilst supposedly in good health, whilst you're in the midst of your Chemo!
Its good to hear of all your family support, and hope your treatment isn't too debilitating. Lots of hugs .


----------



## RookieRetiree

I'm going to try the Jergens per Pup lover---we'll see how it works---I think I'm very sensitive to the smell of these thngs.



sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I like the gradual ones. Put on like moistureiser each day and slowly achieve some colour.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Continue to be in my prayers and hugs....may the remaining chemo treatments not be too harsh and that you bounce back quickly.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello friends. I'm happy to report that my lack of contact since last Friday has been because I've been feeling well and have been out and about doing shopping as well as enjoying a trip to the cottage last Sunday. I did a bit of weeding. The garden is still rather weedy but mostly annual weeds that are easy to pull. I left the garden in good order in the autumn and that work has paid off now. I've finished the current batch of knitted squares for the throw and I may tackle socks knitted on two needles. I recently bought a book on making socks that way. I don't like using circular or double-pointed needles so this excursion into a new knitting technique will be interesting. My third of six chemotherapy treatments is tomorrow. Roisin will come with me. My dear daughter is a 'tower of strength'.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> I have taken the liberty of copying this post from Valerie.
> 
> incase anyone missed it!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I plan on blocking the shawl on the extra guest bed over a bunch of towels --- we'll see how that works.



jknappva said:


> You've certainly kept busy knitting. They're all lovely. I'd love to make a shawl but have no place to block it so will enjoy everyone else's beautiful work!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Maybe it's one of our "American" traits, but we'd be incensed at the repairs taking this long and would long have been lining up in front of our city halls and department of transportation offices with picket signs and demands for faster completion and more disaster relief funds. We're not a very patient bunch when it comes to things like this----there's quite an uproar right now about the potholes from the winter to be fixed quicker. We have a huge construction project going on right now on the two main arteries going into and coming out of the city that will cause all kinds of angst for the next three weeks....heaven help the politicians if it's not done in that time frame. One mayor's entire political career was over because of a perceived unpreparedness to handle snow removal after a huge storm.



Lurker 2 said:


> Folks, many of you have my apologies as I am still having major problems navigating within KP, and obviously the KTP! There has been an outpouring of congratulations for my Bronwen, on her recent graduation, and I have lost my way around the site several times. I am having major problems with popups and other advertising getting literally in the way of reading anything. I have got rid of one program that seemed to install itself, but am still figuring what has got to go, to clean the computer.
> My brother, Alexander had a look at the website, after our discussion about his lovely red gansey, but was overwhelmed by confronting 35 pages with all our pseudonyms. He did tell me that the significance of some of the motifs in the Gansey were those of my mother- that some of the motifs are circular- but he is uncertain just what they represent. I will have to be patient and wait for my next trip to Christchurch, (when ever that is a possibility!)
> It is still in our part of Auckland just now- but mainy have a lot of cleaning up to do. I am not sure if everyone has been reconnected to the power yet.
> Which reminds me of one post from Sam, where he was surprised that the roads in Christchurch are still affected by the Earthquake damage. I am afraid that is very definitely the case. There has been so much ongoing work trying just to get basic facilities reconnected- (electricity, gas, sewage, stormwater) roads have been so badly 'realigned' to bridges, and just corrugated- it probably will be a life time before things start to get back to something more 'normal'.
> Unlike Japan that has a vast labour force- and is able to right earthquake damage with enviable speed- folks in Christchurch are still facing battles with their insurance companies over the fate of their homes, things are moving very slowly.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> It brought down a lot of trees- but worst off in many ways is Rangiora near Christchurch which has flooded badly- these poor people must be wondering if disaster will ever stop. My brother Alexander said they were having a very dull, cold day- which would not help anything to dry out- I did not have the heart to say that we were again enjoying sunshine.


Glad you've escaped the worst of it, what a bitter blow for the Rangiora residents.


----------



## TNS

kehinkle said:


> Eleven o'clock here and I should bed going to bed soon. Jumped on to check up on every one.
> Congrats to Julie's DH for her graduation. June, lovely sweater. I have the yarn for one but haven't started it. Can't remember all the pix that were posted but I know they were all enjoyed.
> Had a laid back day today. Walked Lila a couple times; my DGS walks her for me while I'm home. Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Started a larger all in one but frogged it when I realized I wouldn't have enough yarn. So have the 0-3 month size on the needles. Wil post the pix.
> Hope everyone is well and keeping safe. Have a great week.
> Kathy


Lots and lots of lovely knitting Kathy! Has Lila taken any interest in it? I bet she's really good company.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

ChrisEl said:


> On another subject, I was wondering if anyone has made a T-shirt quilt. DD has many T-shirts she would like to save as mementos and I thought this might be a possibility.


I can give you a good site or two with free instructions:
http://www.goosetracks.com/T-Shirt%20Quilt%20Instructions.html

http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/teequilts_how.html

You may have to copy/paste. They do not tell you to check the iron-on interfacing to see which way there is give and to put that way at right angles to the give of the t-shirt but I found that to be helpful. If you have some with differing size motifs, you may need to "log cabin" around them to get all the same size or have differing sizes of columns or something. This is one I did for DGD#5.


----------



## TNS

thewren said:


> have wine available as you frog the mohair. --- sam


That's a good excuse, Sam. Haven't used that one before! :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Took pic of the things that I have done in the past few weeks. Kathy


The shawl is just lovely-- pattern? TY Rude, sorry, the other things are darling, esp the pink set. I'm in "shawl mode" right now!!!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 8:35am. My garden people are on their way. It is to rain later so hopfully we get something done before it starts. Will catch up when I can.
> 
> Coffee today and Seth's little potted garden. I think he planted things a bit heavy.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Good morning, Caren! As long as Seth is having fun with his garden, that's what matters. Thanks for the coffee and a view of the pond.
When I rode around ours this morning, a turtle was peeping out with his head just above the water. We have some in there that are as big as a large dinner plate. And at least one bull frog that sounds HUGE!
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RE; pix of t-shirt quilt for DGD#5-- some shirts had front/back, so I put them together and in the bright blue BETA one piece was significantly smaller so I log-cabined it. With a light batting and flannel backing that wraps to front for binding, it makes a lovely, warm quilt. I tied it rather than having it machine quilted and it is over a year old and doing well.


----------



## jknappva

Sorry your having continuing computer problems, Julie. I had a problem with a pop-up a couple of years ago an it took my son the better part of an afternoon to take it off! He installed a maleware program that's very effective in preventing them.
I hope you can find a solution soon..
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Thanks, Julie, I had missed that good to hear Valerie is doing well.



Lurker 2 said:


> Hello friends. I'm happy to report that my lack of contact since last Friday has been because I've been feeling well and have been out and about doing shopping as well as enjoying a trip to the cottage last Sunday. I did a bit of weeding. The garden is still rather weedy but mostly annual weeds that are easy to pull. I left the garden in good order in the autumn and that work has paid off now. I've finished the current batch of knitted squares for the throw and I may tackle socks knitted on two needles. I recently bought a book on making socks that way. I don't like using circular or double-pointed needles so this excursion into a new knitting technique will be interesting. My third of six chemotherapy treatments is tomorrow. Roisin will come with me. My dear daughter is a 'tower of strength'.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> I have taken the liberty of copying this post from Valerie.
> 
> incase anyone missed it!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Kathy, lovely knitting & crocheting, especially like the baby set & the shawl. You sure get lots done during your travels.
Well, have read to the end but must get up & at it, the GKs are here


----------



## machriste

http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/teequilts_how.html

Wow! the Tee quilt is amazing!! It's so colorful. I bet the recipient loves it!


----------



## Bulldog

Best stop here and comment before I forget what I have read. LOL!
Valerie, it is so good to "hear" from you and thrilled you are able to have some fun doing things you love. You are on my lips each night before I go to sleep. PTL for answered prayer.
June, can't tell you enough how much I love your sweater. May get brave and try one. We usually don't have need for one in the deep South. However, this last winter was a Bummer.
Joy, Tim is so lucky to have you for a grandmother. He is God's special gift to the world. Know the afghan will be beautiful when you finish. Think I had three squares that could be used. Now that that project is over, I have really learned the secret of making the edge perfect by making dishcloths. In one of my patterns it said to slip the yarn purlwise and reposition thread to knit, then on last stitch to always knit tbl. No one ever told me this in the process of my "knitting journey" Wish I had known it before starting the strips for my king sized bed.
Kathy, you really make some beautiful things. So glad you have a companion traveling and are able to stop at LYSs. You and your safety are lifted up nightly along with David and Mary.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've done that 'trick" to get nice selvedge edges, but not doing the last stitch tbl---always just a regular knit. I'll have to try that on the next scarf of washcloth!! Thanks for passing it along.



Bulldog said:


> Best stop here and comment before I forget what I have read. LOL!
> Valerie, it is so good to "hear" from you and thrilled you are able to have some fun doing things you love. You are on my lips each night before I go to sleep. PTL for answered prayer.
> June, can't tell you enough how much I love your sweater. May get brave and try one. We usually don't have need for one in the deep South. However, this last winter was a Bummer.
> Joy, Tim is so lucky to have you for a grandmother. He is God's special gift to the world. Know the afghan will be beautiful when you finish. Think I had three squares that could be used. Now that that project is over, I have really learned the secret of making the edge perfect by making dishcloths. In one of my patterns it said to slip the yarn purlwise and reposition thread to knit, then on last stitch to always knit tbl. No one ever told me this in the process of my "knitting journey" Wish I had known it before starting the strips for my king sized bed.
> Kathy, you really make some beautiful things. So glad you have a companion traveling and are able to stop at LYSs. You and your safety are lifted up nightly along with David and Mary.


----------



## ChrisEl

Kansas g-ma said:


> RE; pix of t-shirt quilt for DGD#5-- some shirts had front/back, so I put them together and in the bright blue BETA one piece was significantly smaller so I log-cabined it. With a light batting and flannel backing that wraps to front for binding, it makes a lovely, warm quilt. I tied it rather than having it machine quilted and it is over a year old and doing well.


Thank you so much for the links, photos, and tips! I was hoping tying was an option. The quilt you made is great....hope mine turns out that well. Had not thought of "log-cabinning"---wonderful idea.


----------



## Bulldog

Lost my last post. Will try again.
Kansas g-ma. Love your T shirt quilt and thank you for the tips and links. My granddaughter mentioned not so long ago that she wanted one, so sure that is in my future.
I have been downright worthless. All I have done this week is the washing and getting dinner together each day.
I finally broke down and called Dr for antibiotic for Sinus. It is some better, but still have drainage and coughing episodes that seem to take forever to stop. I cough so bad I scare my cat (who lies beside my legs each day).
I do love our cats. They are calicos and their temperament is so different than any we have ever had. We have two and they are declawed and "fixed". They keep us company. Jim has two big labs in the back yard. I love them but they get so rambunchous (?) they tend to knock me down sometimes.
I am working on Allyson's socks today. The mock cable design on a size one needle is slow going. I am using the 11 inch needle. I have one sock cast on two different needles and am working all sections at same time so I will have the pair done when through. Sure want them to turn out well for my sweet daughter.
I am making taco salad for dinner tonight, so easy and need to use veggies I have. I will cut up chicken cubes for them. After prep, nothing to do but eat. Frees me up to knit.
It is so hot here I never did get house completely cleaned. Jim never complains. As long as I have him a good meal he is happy.
He had sleep study last night & is scheduled again Thursday night. He definitely is going to have to be faithful wearing his CPAP machine with heart disease.
Wishing you all a wonderful day. Will check in later. I Love You To The Moon And Back...Betty


----------



## sassafras123

Good to be home. Tired but happy.
Valerie, so glad your DD Robin can be with you for chemo. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Poledra65

Hi everybody!!!! Well, made it to San Antone, got the kid, then got delayed out of San Antonio by 21/2 hours so it was a really long day. We got home just before 3am. 
I neeeeed Carens coffee so I'm going to make a cup and read backwards for a bit, I need to exercise, but it's not going to happen right now. 
Woohoo!! David just drove by in his semi and then came walking down the sidewalk, he has to load down the street at the sugar factory so came home for a shower and food. lolol.
I'll be back.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe it's one of our "American" traits, but we'd be incensed at the repairs taking this long and would long have been lining up in front of our city halls and department of transportation offices with picket signs and demands for faster completion and more disaster relief funds. We're not a very patient bunch when it comes to things like this----there's quite an uproar right now about the potholes from the winter to be fixed quicker. We have a huge construction project going on right now on the two main arteries going into and coming out of the city that will cause all kinds of angst for the next three weeks....heaven help the politicians if it's not done in that time frame. One mayor's entire political career was over because of a perceived unpreparedness to handle snow removal after a huge storm.


I believe that people are so traumatised by the earthquaking, and now the flooding that is occurring that they are ending up just tired of the whole process of trying to have some justice. I won't mention my opinion of the Minister for the Crown who has been appointed to them- other than to say it is not great. They have elected a new Mayor, as of last year- but the city's finances are apparently in a parlous state. The previous Mayor helped hold the city on track through the worst of the disaster, but it is debatable how good his Leadership has been long term. With it being a Parliamentary Election year- one starts to wonder how much is just politicking.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

ChrisEl said:


> Thank you so much for the links, photos, and tips! I was hoping tying was an option. The quilt you made is great....hope mine turns out that well. Had not thought of "log-cabinning"---wonderful idea.


Log cabining was necessity when I helped a friend do one for her DGS (who was also one of my former students). His were such different sizes that it was needed.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Glad you've escaped the worst of it, what a bitter blow for the Rangiora residents.


It is very hard, on top of everything else that has gone wrong for the region.


----------



## Sorlenna

Valerie, so good to hear from you--hugs & blessings to you as you finish up your treatments.

Kaye, glad the trip is over for you and you're home safely and even got to see David.  Enjoy your time with your girl!

I got the Charlotte cardigan frogged and washed the yarn to unkink it...again. I will rethink the project and study my notes on what didn't work. Meanwhile, no yarn work yesterday (no, I'm not sick, LOL), just reading. I think I needed a break.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Valerie - it is so good to hear from you, and to have such a positive report. I hope the chemo sessions go well for you and that you will be in touch with us all soon. 

Joy - is this the end of Tim's schooling, or just the end of this academic year? Whichever it is, he has done really well and fully deserves praise and acknowledgement from all those who care about him. I feel really sad that I never managed to complete any squares for the blanket, but maybe another year...

Julie - the pop-up attack is a real nuisance. I had something similar last year, and almost gave up on KP because it got so difficult. It only stopped for me when I went away for a week or so and was not using my home network for a while. Not a 'cure' that is always available, and anyway, it may just have been coincidence that the problems stopped when they did. Other people have reported similar issues from time to time, so it seems quite prevalent.


----------



## AZ Sticks

Great minds - I had PM'd her to let her know I would pass on her post if someone else hadn't already done it!!!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hello friends. I'm happy to report that my lack of contact since last Friday has been because I've been feeling well and have been out and about doing shopping as well as enjoying a trip to the cottage last Sunday. I did a bit of weeding. The garden is still rather weedy but mostly annual weeds that are easy to pull. I left the garden in good order in the autumn and that work has paid off now. I've finished the current batch of knitted squares for the throw and I may tackle socks knitted on two needles. I recently bought a book on making socks that way. I don't like using circular or double-pointed needles so this excursion into a new knitting technique will be interesting. My third of six chemotherapy treatments is tomorrow. Roisin will come with me. My dear daughter is a 'tower of strength'.
> 
> Valerie
> 
> I have taken the liberty of copying this post from Valerie.
> 
> incase anyone missed it!


----------



## AZ Sticks

ptofValerie said:


> Oh I'm such a dope and but for you, Julie dear, my recent post would have languished in a former tea party. Hopefully, I'll be able to follow this current one!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Sorry your having continuing computer problems, Julie. I had a problem with a pop-up a couple of years ago an it took my son the better part of an afternoon to take it off! He installed a maleware program that's very effective in preventing them.
> I hope you can find a solution soon..
> Junek


Did I mention that the existing anti-virus program has found and destroyed a trojan horse?


----------



## RookieRetiree

You may need to go back through your system one more time --- those Trojan horse viruses can linger in the system.



Lurker 2 said:


> Did I mention that the existing anti-virus program has found and destroyed a trojan horse?


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Did I mention that the existing anti-virus program has found and destroyed a trojan horse?


Fantastic! Sometimes all it takes is remembering to do a clean-up. I have to admit I don't clean my drives as often as I should.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Valerie - it is so good to hear from you, and to have such a positive report. I hope the chemo sessions go well for you and that you will be in touch with us all soon.
> 
> Joy - is this the end of Tim's schooling, or just the end of this academic year? Whichever it is, he has done really well and fully deserves praise and acknowledgement from all those who care about him. I feel really sad that I never managed to complete any squares for the blanket, but maybe another year...
> 
> Julie - the pop-up attack is a real nuisance. I had something similar last year, and almost gave up on KP because it got so difficult. It only stopped for me when I went away for a week or so and was not using my home network for a while. Not a 'cure' that is always available, and anyway, it may just have been coincidence that the problems stopped when they did. Other people have reported similar issues from time to time, so it seems quite prevalent.


ditto to the first two paragraphs!
I have to work out what belongs to the computer- and what seems to have installed itself.
Might work- oh no it won't... when I go to Australia my plan is to take the laptop. I will keep pluggingaway with the problem- don't want to disconnect from KP- wonder if it is a revenue raising thing for KP- still 3,000 houses up here with no power. They were going to have to move a massive amount of fallen trees.


----------



## Lurker 2

AZ Sticks said:


> Great minds - I had PM'd her to let her know I would pass on her post if someone else hadn't already done it!!!


Thanks for that one, Sandi!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> You may need to go back through your system one more time --- those Trojan horse viruses can linger in the system.


It is a scary analogy!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Fantastic! Sometimes all it takes is remembering to do a clean-up. I have to admit I don't clean my drives as often as I should.
> Junek


On to nicer topics- I am trying to see if Polenta makes a good corn bread- could find only fine ground but it ought to come up similar!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> gosh - i'm all caught up. --- sam


~~~and I am 3 days behind! :| Oh well....I keep on trying!
Right now the "complication" is....World Cup! We are SO excited. We had a wonderful time in 1994 when the WC was hosted by the US....and the opeing game was in Chicago, plus 3 other games here in Chicago. It was SUCH a party! The idea of a world-wide party was so thrilling...we LOVED IT! Anyway....the next world-wide party starts tomorrow! Our DS has managed to obtain 2 tickets to one game....including a player that he absolutely loves to watch. So he & his wife are (hopefully) off to Brazil soon. The Brazilian gov't has been very difficult about the visas. They have returned their passports 3 times...to make some kind of changes (Brazil changed the rules in the middle of the process). Yesterday he found out on the website that he has been granted a visa....but until he has the passports & visas in his hot little hand, he is trying hard not to get excited/depressed. As of today...we await the USPS to deliver!

OMG...I just received a package...I had ordered a contour mat for the bathroom. Check out the picture...a flat mat in a HUGE box! What a waste! and it was filled with plastic air bubbles! Good grief. Ridiculous packaging! Irresponsible.....I feel guilty for ordering this.:thumbdown:

Back to trying to catch up.....


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a scary analogy!


you could try this Julie,but would read through it before doing anything

http://malwaretips.com/blogs/remove-adware-popup-ads/


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> And I was a junior in H.S.!!! We're all the same ""heart age".


~~~I had graduated from college and was on an adventure in Africa.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> you could try this Julie they have a free version,read what it says first though
> 
> http://www.malwarebytes.org/


Thanks for that Agnes! I have been contemplating this outfit- trying to isolate what all the programs are. Something upset the log in set up several months ago- I have been meaning to check that out- and never got aroundtuit!


----------



## cmaliza

EJS said:


> One day out of the blue DH said he felt it was time for a change and that I should live close to family. We have always lived closer to his family and now that his Mom has passed he is ready. He was her only child, his Dad died when he was a teen. Nothing left to hold him here.
> EJ


~~~Nice of DH! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds like it should work...might not need as much liquid since it's not as dry as some of the corn meal....I'll be interested to see how it turns out. I've been putting left over cheeses grated in the corn bread---love the swiss cheese with it.



Lurker 2 said:


> On to nicer topics- I am trying to see if Polenta makes a good corn bread- could find only fine ground but it ought to come up similar!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Somebody sure wasn't thinking when they packed that!! ---might make a good carton to haul things to the cottage though, so all is not a waste! Hope all goes well for the Brazil trip and the World Cup!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~and I am 3 days behind! :| Oh well....I keep on trying!
> Right now the "complication" is....World Cup! We are SO excited. We had a wonderful time in 1994 when the WC was hosted by the US....and the opeing game was in Chicago, plus 3 other games here in Chicago. It was SUCH a party! The idea of a world-wide party was so thrilling...we LOVED IT! Anyway....the next world-wide party starts tomorrow! Our DS has managed to obtain 2 tickets to one game....including a player that he absolutely loves to watch. So he & his wife are (hopefully) off to Brazil soon. The Brazilian gov't has been very difficult about the visas. They have returned their passports 3 times...to make some kind of changes (Brazil changed the rules in the middle of the process). Yesterday he found out on the website that he has been granted a visa....but until he has the passports & visas in his hot little hand, he is trying hard not to get excited/depressed. As of today...we await the USPS to deliver!
> 
> OMG...I just received a package...I had ordered a contour mat for the bathroom. Check out the picture...a flat mat in a HUGE box! What a waste! and it was filled with plastic air bubbles! Good grief. Ridiculous packaging! Irresponsible.....I feel guilty for ordering this.:thumbdown:
> 
> Back to trying to catch up.....


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Well the rain has arrived again,washing rescued without a soaking and looks like it will be here most of the afternoon,managed some pics before it started so here are some of my flowers


~~~~All my favorite flowers! What a treat. Be sure to post when the hydrangeas burst forth! Will they be pink or blue? Do you know? Green? :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW.
> I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.


~~~What is the contratption in the last picture? A sprinkler?


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Sending you some pictures...enjoy!
> Junek


~~~You can "hear" the joy! Delightful!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Ooooo how exciting Carol! Do tell us about this adventure.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~I had graduated from college and was on an adventure in Africa.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> OMG...I just received a package...I had ordered a contour mat for the bathroom. Check out the picture...a flat mat in a HUGE box! What a waste! and it was filled with plastic air bubbles! Good grief. Ridiculous packaging! Irresponsible.....I feel guilty for ordering this.:thumbdown:


I hope all pans out this time for your DS and he gets to the games!

We see that wild packaging a lot--he orders a lot of stuff--and every time, it just gets me. At least we can put the cardboard and air bubbles in the recycling. :roll:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Not to us- needs to be read with an American accent.


~~~ :?: :?: I don't understand....are you refering to Dr. Seuss? Is he offensive to you? SOrry, if that is so....I'm confused.... :?


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Carol, from the looks of your avatar, you've really gone to town on making those balls!! I meant to get that pattern from you when you were here....they look fantastic.
> 
> Have a good time up at the cottage and hope that all the car and house repair nonsense is all behind you. DH was hit in the parking lot and of course he has no insurance...hassle city.


~~~The balls are part of the decoration for the double baby shower in July. They are very fast & easy to make. I'll send the directions to you. Car & house still not repaired but we do see a path to completion...soon....we hope!

Sorry about DH's car.....it's always sumppin', isn't it?


----------



## gagesmom

hi everyone, just checking in to catch up. 

At work this morning with my boss when she got the greatest news. The store(pizza delight) is sold. We were scheduled to close June 29th. There would no longer be Pizza Delight in Fergus after 28 yrs. So happy for my boss Joan. Between her and her husband John they have had it for 20 out of the 28 yrs. We did the happy dance, jumped up and down, hugged each other and even had a wee cry(of joy). Sooooooo if all goes well and the new owners keep us(the staff) on then I won't have to look for a job. :thumbup: 


Oh ya, Gage went to LEGOLAND today for his school trip and had the "best time ever" according to him. lol

Also I am off work now til Sunday. Knitting tomorrow, OH YA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Friday is the 13th and we are headed off to Port Dover on the motorcycle. Saturday whatever comes up is what we will do. :-D 

Going back to catch up now.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good evening after a day of ran not much got done in the garden. Lots of wind today as well as rain. Mosy just rain for the moment.


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> At work this morning with my boss when she got the greatest news. The store(pizza delight) is sold. We were scheduled to close June 29th. There would no longer be Pizza Delight in Fergus after 28 yrs. So happy for my boss Joan. Between her and her husband John they have had it for 20 out of the 28 yrs. We did the happy dance, jumped up and down, hugged each other and even had a wee cry(of joy). Sooooooo if all goes well and the new owners keep us(the staff) on then I won't have to look for a job. :thumbup:
> 
> Also I am off work now til Sunday. Knitting tomorrow, OH YA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Friday is the 13th and we are headed off to Port Dover on the motorcycle. Saturday whatever comes up is what we will do. :-D


 :thumbup: YEAH! Here's to keeping the job, and y'all have a safe & fun trip!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Sorlenna, I am happy that someone bought the store. I was so sad for my boss. She was feeling guilty that if no one bought the store we would all be out of jobs. Told her not to worry about that. I am crossing my fingers for no rain on Friday. If it is raining I am not going to be going to Port Dover. I don't have rain gear for the motorbike and I don't fell like being soggy all day. Will see what mother nature brings us on Friday.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sorlenna, I am happy that someone bought the store. I was so sad for my boss. She was feeling guilty that if no one bought the store we would all be out of jobs. Told her not to worry about that. I am crossing my fingers for no rain on Friday. If it is raining I am not going to be going to Port Dover. I don't have rain gear for the motorbike and I don't fell like being soggy all day. Will see what mother nature brings us on Friday.


I don't blame you for not wanting to be wet all day, I remember days like that after getting caught unexpectedly when out on the bike. It poured rain most of the day here, the ground was needing it.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, just checking in to catch up.
> 
> At work this morning with my boss when she got the greatest news. The store(pizza delight) is sold. We were scheduled to close June 29th. There would no longer be Pizza Delight in Fergus after 28 yrs. So happy for my boss Joan. Between her and her husband John they have had it for 20 out of the 28 yrs. We did the happy dance, jumped up and down, hugged each other and even had a wee cry(of joy). Sooooooo if all goes well and the new owners keep us(the staff) on then I won't have to look for a job. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh ya, Gage went to LEGOLAND today for his school trip and had the "best time ever" according to him. lol
> 
> Also I am off work now til Sunday. Knitting tomorrow, OH YA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Friday is the 13th and we are headed off to Port Dover on the motorcycle. Saturday whatever comes up is what we will do. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up now.


Great news about the shop and fingers crossed your job will be safe. :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have "uninsured motorist" coverage -- but, since the other guy is now MIA (another reason DH's job at the H.S. is great---he knows the local cops real well--and they're tracking the deadbeat down and making sure he gets a ticket for being un-insured). The accident happened while DH was down in Springfield visiting DD. The culprit had a bogus card for the policeman at the scene of the accident. But, we found out that claiming the repair against our policy does create an "incident" with likelihood of premium rates going up as well as we would have to pay the deductible. Auto Shop Teacher thinks it will be a good "summer" project for some of the students so DH is opting to go that route. Makes me wonder if we should keep paying the extra premium for the "uninsured motorist" coverage.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~The balls are part of the decoration for the double baby shower in July. They are very fast & easy to make. I'll send the directions to you. Car & house still not repaired but we do see a path to completion...soon....we hope!
> 
> Sorry about DH's car.....it's always sumppin', isn't it?


----------



## NanaCaren

Who knew I am going to try this next time we have a get together. 

Cut a lime in half and put many cloves into it, it won't look half bad on the table either.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: YEAH! Here's to keeping the job, and y'all have a safe & fun trip!


That's good news, Melody, hope it all works out for you. Have fun on your trip.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Does this keep the mosquitoes away?



NanaCaren said:


> Who knew I am going to try this next time we have a get together.
> 
> Cut a lime in half and put many cloves into it, it won't look half bad on the table either.


----------



## martina

Good news, Melody. I hope that they keep all the staff.


----------



## agnescr

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~All my favorite flowers! What a treat. Be sure to post when the hydrangeas burst forth! Will they be pink or blue? Do you know? Green? :thumbup:


they will be blue...all shades as they open then they go pinkis towards the end of flowering,it is really far to big for my small space but a great show of colour


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Does this keep the mosquitoes away?


I don't know yet, I just read about it today. If it weren't raining I'd be trying it tonight seems how I have a bunch of limes. Bet it would smell nice just sitting around in the house though.


----------



## agnescr

KateB said:


> Great news about the shop and fingers crossed your job will be safe. :thumbup:


Will keep my fingers crossed too :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> I don't know yet, I just read about it today. If it weren't raining I'd be trying it tonight seems how I have a bunch of limes. Bet it would smell nice just sitting around in the house though.


wonder if that would work for out midgies?...I can be with dozens of folk when the midgies are out and I will be the only one bitten 

edit...seems like Scotland is due for a bumper crop of blood sucking midgies this year,mild winter ,warmish spring and plenty rain............groooooooooooan


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> On to nicer topics- I am trying to see if Polenta makes a good corn bread- could find only fine ground but it ought to come up similar!


Are you talking about a finely ground meal used to make polenta? Polenta in our stores in KS is already cooked into the log that is sliced and further cooked (maybe fried). I've also had "polenta" at a fancy dinner theater that has other things added and is about the consistency of mashed potatoes. The tube polenta reminds me of cornmeal mush or scrapple but polenta usually has no pork broth or meat bits as scrapple does.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> wonder if that would work for out midgies?...I can be with dozens of folk when the midgies are out and I will be the only one bitten


Not sure if they will, can't hurt to give it a try. I'll ask my friend if she has any other bug repel ideas. I have heard the midges and pretty bad at times.

edit here is a link of plants that naturally repel mosquitoes. Most of them I have growing and they work pretty good.

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/natural-remedy-5-plants-that-r-91380


----------



## Bulldog

Oh, Mellie, that is such good news and we will just pray that they do keep the employees and prove to be good management.
Caren, the wind was really whipping up. Wouldn't mind some here ya'll. It is hot down South.
Jeanette, I never knew to do the edge stitch like that until I read it on instructions for a dish cloth and it turns out so pretty. Afraid Joy is having a time with the edge to my squares, God love her. Wish I had known it before then. We had a incident similar happen to one of our daughters when she was home. There should be penalty for those that are not insured.
I am so dependent on Jim to take care of my computer. I don't even know where to begin to clean it. He has all sorts of spyware on it to prevent viruses.
Did ya'll see where Paula Deen is going to have her own network. She will not be on t.v. but you will be able to access her anytime on the internet for the price of a subscription.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like it should work...might not need as much liquid since it's not as dry as some of the corn meal....I'll be interested to see how it turns out. I've been putting left over cheeses grated in the corn bread---love the swiss cheese with it.


I am quite pleased with the result! For a start it is so much quicker than a yeast loaf. That is an excellent idea to put cheese in too- I must try that next time!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What is the contratption in the last picture? A sprinkler?


NO, it is a mangle- for squashing the water out of your clothes or sheets when doing the washing. Long before the days of automatics and spinners!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~ :?: :?: I don't understand....are you refering to Dr. Seuss? Is he offensive to you? SOrry, if that is so....I'm confused.... :?


Just my personal beef- really not my style- but my kids loved their Seusses!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news, Melody, hope it all works out for you. Have fun on your trip.


ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Are you talking about a finely ground meal used to make polenta? Polenta in our stores in KS is already cooked into the log that is sliced and further cooked (maybe fried). I've also had "polenta" at a fancy dinner theater that has other things added and is about the consistency of mashed potatoes. The tube polenta reminds me of cornmeal mush or scrapple but polenta usually has no pork broth or meat bits as scrapple does.


The ground grain is sold as Polenta, here- before you cook it- I am quite happy with this morning's bread- It is just a fine cornmeal.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, just checking in to catch up.
> 
> At work this morning with my boss when she got the greatest news. The store(pizza delight) is sold. We were scheduled to close June 29th. There would no longer be Pizza Delight in Fergus after 28 yrs. So happy for my boss Joan. Between her and her husband John they have had it for 20 out of the 28 yrs. We did the happy dance, jumped up and down, hugged each other and even had a wee cry(of joy). Sooooooo if all goes well and the new owners keep us(the staff) on then I won't have to look for a job. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh ya, Gage went to LEGOLAND today for his school trip and had the "best time ever" according to him. lol
> 
> Also I am off work now til Sunday. Knitting tomorrow, OH YA :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Friday is the 13th and we are headed off to Port Dover on the motorcycle. Saturday whatever comes up is what we will do. :-D
> 
> Going back to catch up now.


Sounds like it's been an exciting day for you and Gage!
Hope things work out so you don't have to look for another job.
And YAY! For having so many days off.
Junek


----------



## budasha

Just popping in to say hi. Have been busy with relatives visiting and trying to sell my van. Have had to quickly run and get an emission test and safety test and now my van is sold. Hoping to get another vehicle soon. Does anyone have suggestions on what's a good one? I have been driving Dodge Caravans for many years. Maybe I should just stick with them.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I don't blame you for not wanting to be wet all day, I remember days like that after getting caught unexpectedly when out on the bike. It poured rain most of the day here, the ground was needing it.


We had a storm and quite a bit of rain last night. It looked as if it were going to rain for the last 4 hours. I think we got 40 drops about 1\2 hour ago. But it's raining often enough that everything is really green.
Junek


----------



## Pup lover

ChrisEl said:


> Sam, I just finished that book...about the Grimke sisters who were born into a slave-holding family in Charleston, South Carolina, and became abolitionists and early advocates for women's rights. It is a novel but based on history and I couldn't put it down. Now I'm reading a history of the Grimke family...also very interesting.
> I wanted to tell Dawn (Puplover) that I made her spaghetti/tomato dish tonight and it was so good. DH and DD both loved it. It was a nice light supper---we are having the same sticky weather June described and this tasted really good, served at room temperature. I made it as described, but added a little olive oil mixed with red wine vinegar to the tomatoes (in a separate bowl). Will be making it again...


So glad you liked it! It is a light dish. Then did you add the tomatoes or just have on the side? I will be trying that this weekend.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> We have a collection point at our Township Office -- they keep some toys and other things there for families that are going into abuse shelters or who have been devastated due to a fire, etc. and they make sure that they get as much as they can to our local citizens. I'm going to check with them too to see if they would be a collection point for books.


What about a abused womans shelter lots of times they have kids with them


----------



## ChrisEl

Pup lover said:


> So glad you liked it! It is a light dish. Then did you add the tomatoes or just have on the side? I will be trying that this weekend.


I had the tomatoes and basil in bowls, and we topped the spaghetti/cottage cheese mixture with them, according to taste (DH wants just a little basil, DD likes more). DD and I had the leftovers for lunch...ate every scrap! Thanks again.


----------



## RookieRetiree

If you're looking in the SUV type of cars, my one daughter has a Subaru and loves it (DH who's a gear head says it's a great car!!) and the other daughter has a Vibe (smaller SUV and she loves it too.) I really don't know much about vans if that's the size you're looking for. I drive an older Buick Riviera which has always been my favorite car and DH has the Jeep Grand Cherokee which he loves. Beyond that, research, research..



budasha said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Have been busy with relatives visiting and trying to sell my van. Have had to quickly run and get an emission test and safety test and now my van is sold. Hoping to get another vehicle soon. Does anyone have suggestions on what's a good one? I have been driving Dodge Caravans for many years. Maybe I should just stick with them.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Most of the shelters for abused women in this area are kept anonymous so that abusers can't find them....but the Township office will know how to get the books there. Great idea.



Pup lover said:


> What about a abused womans shelter lots of times they have kids with them


----------



## jheiens

Kathleendoris said:


> Joy - is this the end of Tim's schooling, or just the end of this academic year? Whichever it is, he has done really well and fully deserves praise and acknowledgement from all those who care about him. I feel really sad that I never managed to complete any squares for the blanket, but maybe another year...
> 
> Please don't worry about the afghan squares. Other than the fact that we are all sorry that you were ill and unable to participate at all. We will hope for another opportunity for those who missed out to be able to participate.
> 
> We can look forward to that goal. Okay?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Bulldog said:


> Caren, the wind was really whipping up. Wouldn't mind some here ya'll. It is hot down South.
> 
> It has been very windy all day was a little difficult driving this morning but, the rain was worse than the wind which is unusual.


----------



## jheiens

I've been driving Dodge and Chrysler vans since '93 and really like them. 

We take out the middle seat and move the rear one as far forward as it will go. Then I have space for Tim's Kaye walker, groceries, whatever, right at the passenger doors and room in the very back for jumper cables, wiper blades, engine fluid containers, emergency supplies, etc.

Ohio Joy

For those of you who are really wishing you had volunteered for the privilege of joining the KAP squares, I am still working on getting them securely labeled and recorded for charting. ROFL

Now don't drool because you missed your chance!! (grin)


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> ...
> 
> For those of you who are really wishing you had volunteered for the privilege of joining the KAP squares, I am still working on getting them securely labeled and recorded for charting. ROFL
> 
> Now don't drool because you missed your chance!! (grin)


And this is before you start placing them! (to work out the best arrangement)


----------



## iamsam

you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


My youngest GD will be one tomorrow!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


He is soooooo cute and getting so big hard to believe he is going to be a year old already. :thumbup: :thumbup: What a handsome looking family.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> He is soooooo cute and getting so big hard to believe he is going to be a year old already. :thumbup: :thumbup: What a handsome looking family.


That is for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You've taken on a monumental chore---one for which we are very thankful to you. Let us know if you get buried in the squares somewhere.



jheiens said:


> I've been driving Dodge and Chrysler vans since '93 and really like them.
> 
> We take out the middle seat and move the rear one as far forward as it will go. Then I have space for Tim's Kaye walker, groceries, whatever, right at the passenger doors and room in the very back for jumper cables, wiper blades, engine fluid containers, emergency supplies, etc.
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> For those of you who are really wishing you had volunteered for the privilege of joining the KAP squares, I am still working on getting them securely labeled and recorded for charting. ROFL
> 
> Now don't drool because you missed your chance!! (grin)


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thanks, Sam. He's changed so much, but looks like a happy healthy little one. Quite the houseful!!



thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, great photos, what a good looking family you have.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

I'd echo Bonnie and several others-- good looking family and that little one is darling. Takes after his grandpa, doesn't he?


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> Along with all the gardening talk today, I thought I would tell you all that 3 yr old Simon is also quite a gardener. He's having his own little garden plot this year and has planted Jelly Beans! We're all waiting with baited breath to see what comes up!


~~~So...what's the plan?


----------



## nittergma

Such wonderful pictures! Thanks for sharing your family with us Sam.


thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> This has happened today?


~~~Nooooo...we have some on-going "issues". The house: in January we had part of the ceiling in one of the bedrooms gave way...making a huge wet soggy mess in the room. It is the room where I keep my stash, so I had to move all that stuff to another room...making it also, fairly unusuable. We live in a townhouse, so there are issues as to who is responsible for certain parts of the building - home owner or the HOA. It took AGES for the HOA to get someone to inspect the roof because we had too much snow so access to the roof had to wait for the snow to go away (well....that took ages!). Some repairs were done...and we were told all was fine. We removed the buckets in good faith...and came down in the morning to find a soggy rug and more mess. It has taken until about a week ago to get all the inspections done....determined who is responsible for what, etc. It has finally been determined that the problem is ours....and a description has been given. DH was able to put in a temporary fix, and we will get it permanently done soon.

The car: in March we bought a new car....loads of fun to drive! We were on our way to visit our DS - about 1 mile from his house.....when a young driver decided to make a right-hand turn....from the left lane....right into our car. We were 500+ miles from home, so trying to get the insurance company to help find a place to get the car fixed, dealing with our insurance and the other drivers' insurance (she did not report the accident to her ins. co.), dealing with a police dept. that is slow to get report ready (~5 days)....just a lot of fussy conversations.....and the car was only a month old! We finally have things arranged and will get it fixed next week. It will take about 1 1/2 weeks to get it fixed. Again...just a bunch of aggravation that annoys.
That was a book and a half! The end is in sight!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


what a lovely collection of photos- Thanks Sam!


----------



## gagesmom

Sam thanks for the photos. My has Bentley ever grown. The first pic has got to be my fave, what a happy little man. Your family is gorgeous, and Heidi is beautiful.


----------



## Poledra65

Melody, wonderful news on the store being sold, hopes and prayers that the new owners will be keeping you all. Hope the weather cooperates and you have a great trip to Port Dover on Friday. 
Cool beans on Gage going to Legoland. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The ground grain is sold as Polenta, here- before you cook it- I am quite happy with this morning's bread- It is just a fine cornmeal.


 :thumbup: Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Valerie, so good to hear from you--hugs & blessings to you as you finish up your treatments.
> 
> Kaye, glad the trip is over for you and you're home safely and even got to see David.  Enjoy your time with your girl!
> 
> I got the Charlotte cardigan frogged and washed the yarn to unkink it...again. I will rethink the project and study my notes on what didn't work. Meanwhile, no yarn work yesterday (no, I'm not sick, LOL), just reading. I think I needed a break.


 Thank you, very glad that we are home, today was a just veg out day, we did go for a walk and stop by the LYS and visit, then went over to visit my aunt for an hour or so. We were both sitting on the loveseat snoring for a while early this evening. lol

A break is probably just the thing, hopefully you will be able to work it out soon, can't wait to see what you end up with.


----------



## Poledra65

Wow Sam, that little boy is all boy, no mistaking that. 
The family is beautiful, so glad that you were able to post for us. 
It sure is hard to believe that it's been a whole year aready.


----------



## gagesmom

11:30 pm here and I am ready for bed. It is lightening and thunder here now, no rain as of yet. I told Greg I knew there was a storm coming, my knee was paining something awful and it was swollen up pretty good. off to bed, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> (Whispering..... I was 3 in 1968)


 :shock: Me too. LOL


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> 11:30 pm here and I am ready for bed. It is lightening and thunder here now, no rain as of yet. I told Greg I knew there was a storm coming, my knee was paining something awful and it was swollen up pretty good. off to bed, see you tomorrow.


Good night Mel, hope that the weather eases up so that you knee comes right soon, my knees are usually able to tell me when the weather is changing too. 
Sweet dreams, sleep well.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I speak for all of us, when I say how fond we are of Valerie. A valued member of our 'family'!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> How wonderful to hear from Valerie again! Thanks, Julie.
> 
> Go good to know that many of you who've been suffering with the crud, as someone so aptly named it, are on the mend again.
> 
> I've been working with the squares for the KAP afghan--making certain that all are securely labeled and recorded so that I can chart them for joining up.
> 
> Tim is out of school now and finished a great year with his usual grades and aplomb. Now we are getting adjusted to the drastic change in his daily routine. Some of you may know how that affects many kids, not just guys like Tim. It will take another week or so to get him comfortable with not being in class all day; but he's a good kid so we're okay.
> 
> I'm not posting much in order to get the afghan completed in good order. I want to do you all proud because of all the effort that has gone into your contributions.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Wonderful that Tim had a great year, I understand about adjusting to a totally different schedule, even those of us without Tims challenges have some difficulties with that, so I think he handles it all rather beautifully. 
I think that anyway you put the squares together will be absolutely beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from an overcast Great Bend where it is 18.8c/66f at 8:35am. My garden people are on their way. It is to rain later so hopfully we get something done before it starts. Will catch up when I can.
> 
> Coffee today and Seth's little potted garden. I think he planted things a bit heavy.
> 
> Healing hugs for everyone.


Hi Caren!! Love the pond. Seths pot is cute, Carly really liked it. 
Hugs!!


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> I can give you a good site or two with free instructions:
> http://www.goosetracks.com/T-Shirt%20Quilt%20Instructions.html
> 
> http://www.straw.com/quilting/articles/teequilts_how.html
> 
> You may have to copy/paste. They do not tell you to check the iron-on interfacing to see which way there is give and to put that way at right angles to the give of the t-shirt but I found that to be helpful. If you have some with differing size motifs, you may need to "log cabin" around them to get all the same size or have differing sizes of columns or something. This is one I did for DGD#5.


Oh I love that quilt!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Betty, glad that they are getting some things figured out for Jim, hoping that things are settling down for you and you are feeling better. Take care of yourself, keeping you in thoughts and prayers. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

Well, it's 10pm so Carly and I are heading to bed, errands and hair cuts tomorrow.
Sleep well my sweet friends, love you all. 
{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
See you in the morning, after exercise. lol


----------



## sassafras123

Carol, so sorry about your accident.
I had my own accident tonight. Ran over a triangle curb, with a tree stump in it. Trying to pay attention to bicyclist with sun in my eyes. Tow truck out on another call took forever. Hurt something underneath, I need a new tire, and front bumper damage. But being a small town 8 people stopped to help me. And Al was very understanding.


----------



## Railyn

Bentley is so handsome as is the rest of the family.


----------



## pammie1234

Love the pictures, Sam. You have a beautiful family.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Desert Joy, sorry you've had an accident, hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble.

Carol, you are certainly having trouble with insurance companies, both house & car. Hope you can get things done soon without more irritation.

Well, time for bed, had the GKs for the last 2 days so am tuckered out. Tomorrow I have to go to a program at school & kindergarten graduation for my GS , then to a pot luck supper/retirement party for 2 of my old co workers. Should be fun. Usually I don't have much planned but this week I have something every day., Fiday ust help set up the quilt show, then Sat is the show. Not getting much done this week, every time I want to do something outside we get another shower. I purchased something to spray on my fruit trees to keep the deer & moose from eating them but it has to stay dry 24 hrs after you spray , can't get that with our crazy weather. There was frost around here last night but don't see any damage in the garden.
Well, night all


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Fance. On our way home today. 
Had a great time with the family.
Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Not sure if they will, can't hurt to give it a try. I'll ask my friend if she has any other bug repel ideas. I have heard the midges and pretty bad at times.
> 
> edit here is a link of plants that naturally repel mosquitoes. Most of them I have growing and they work pretty good.
> 
> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/natural-remedy-5-plants-that-r-91380


Thanks will have a look see


----------



## agnescr

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


Great photos Sam and great looking kids


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


Gorgeous photos Sam, he looks such a happy wee boy. Can't believe he's almost a year already.


----------



## KateB

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, so sorry about your accident.
> I had my own accident tonight. Ran over a triangle curb, with a tree stump in it. Trying to pay attention to bicyclist with sun in my eyes. Tow truck out on another call took forever. Hurt something underneath, I need a new tire, and front bumper damage. But being a small town 8 people stopped to help me. And Al was very understanding.


Glad it was just the car that was hurt and not you.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, well the news here at my end is it seems mum probably has a fracture in her other foot! :roll: She hasnt fallen or anything (same deal as last time), its probably from her fragile bones with osteoperosis. Anyway doc sent her for an xray on Tues and nothing showed (same as last time), so she has to have a nuclear bone scan (same as last time). The pain doesnt seem quite as bad and the treatment is just rest and try to stay off it as much as she can, so I have been backwards and forwards between my place and hers quite a bit. At least we know that she heals really well (from last time  ) so we will get through this. 
On another note Serena is doing really well..... 11lb 3 this week, quite a little pudding!  She is smiling a lot now and making some goos and gahs.  Too cute. 

The weather is still not too bad (winter has quite hit us yet) about 15c today and around the same for the next few days. We are still having sunshine for a few hours in the afternoons, which is nice. The plants dont know whats going on.... we have roses that are still flowering, petunias and impatients still flowering. All wrong! LOL 

Off to catch up a bit....


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Somebody sure wasn't thinking when they packed that!! ---might make a good carton to haul things to the cottage though, so all is not a waste! Hope all goes well for the Brazil trip and the World Cup!!


Ditto


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the photos of your family, Sam. Quite a houseful of good looking folks!!

Ohio Joy

Today is Marge Whaples' birthday. 

Best wishes to you, Marge.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Caren!! Love the pond. Seths pot is cute, Carly really liked it.
> Hugs!!


Hello Kaye! Thank you thought I'd show a different view. He had so much fun planting it, he has another one too but so far no peas have come up. Might be because he didn't cover them, just checked them and they are sprouting. I will tell Seth when I see him. Hi Carly. 
HUGS back to you.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


He's such a joy and is such a big boy. I know his brothers and sisters love him
Junek


----------



## jknappva

[That was a book and a half! The end is in sight![/quote]

You've had enough aggravation to last for the entire year!! Hope the next half of the year will be a little calmer!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, so sorry about your accident.
> I had my own accident tonight. Ran over a triangle curb, with a tree stump in it. Trying to pay attention to bicyclist with sun in my eyes. Tow truck out on another call took forever. Hurt something underneath, I need a new tire, and front bumper damage. But being a small town 8 people stopped to help me. And Al was very understanding.


Things like that can be a realy nuisance even if the damage is minimal. That's the joy of a small town...everyone looks out for everyone else! But I'm glad you weren't hurt and the accident wasn't worse.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Fance. On our way home today.
> Had a great time with the family.
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Hi, there, PurpleFi. Hope you have some more pictures for us of your French holiday. I know you've really enjoyed being with your son and his family but I'm sure will be glad to be home again.
junek.


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 07:42. Lots more rain today and promises of thunder and lightening by 1pm. :-D will be planting between down pours and laundry when inside. Jamie is off to a Country Music Festival, they left early this morning. 

Coffee with a view of the morning sky a little bit ago. One of DJ's tomato plants. She started this from seed at Christmas. She doesn't know I have repotted it and moved it outdoors. 

Gentle healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well the news here at my end is it seems mum probably has a fracture in her other foot! :roll: She hasnt fallen or anything (same deal as last time), its probably from her fragile bones with osteoperosis. Anyway doc sent her for an xray on Tues and nothing showed (same as last time), so she has to have a nuclear bone scan (same as last time). The pain doesnt seem quite as bad and the treatment is just rest and try to stay off it as much as she can, so I have been backwards and forwards between my place and hers quite a bit. At least we know that she heals really well (from last time  ) so we will get through this.
> On another note Serena is doing really well..... 11lb 3 this week, quite a little pudding!  She is smiling a lot now and making some goos and gahs.  Too cute.
> 
> The weather is still not too bad (winter has quite hit us yet) about 15c today and around the same for the next few days. We are still having sunshine for a few hours in the afternoons, which is nice. The plants dont know whats going on.... we have roses that are still flowering, petunias and impatients still flowering. All wrong! LOL
> 
> Off to catch up a bit....


Sorry to hear about your mum. I can so relate to the stress fractures. I've had a couple in my ankles and walked on them for several weeks before the break showed up on x-ray (I was working at the time and had no choice) and the dr. finally put on a cast. HOpe she heals just as quickly this time as last.
How about another picture of Serena? I know she's changing almost day by day.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 07:42. Lots more rain today and promises of thunder and lightening by 1pm. :-D will be planting between down pours and laundry when inside. Jamie is off to a Country Music Festival, they left early this morning.
> 
> Coffee with a view of the morning sky a little bit ago. One of DJ's tomato plants. She started this from seed at Christmas. She doesn't know I have repotted it and moved it outdoors.
> 
> Good morning, Caren. Love the view with the coffee cup!
> Hope the weather isn't too bad at Jamie's Festival. I'm a country music fan, too!
> Her tomato plant has really grown...she'll be surprised to see it won't be long before she has tomatoes from her very own plant.
> So glad Seth's seed sprouted...he'll be very happy, I'm sure!
> Junek
> Gentle healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fantastic day.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 07:42. Lots more rain today and promises of thunder and lightening by 1pm. :-D will be planting between down pours and laundry when inside. Jamie is off to a Country Music Festival, they left early this morning.
> 
> Coffee with a view of the morning sky a little bit ago. One of DJ's tomato plants. She started this from seed at Christmas. She doesn't know I have repotted it and moved it outdoors.
> 
> Gentle healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fantastic day.


Good morning, Caren. Love the view with the coffee cup!
Hope the weather isn't too bad at Jamie's Festival. I'm a country music fan, too!
Her tomato plant has really grown...she'll be surprised to see it won't be long before she has tomatoes from her very own plant.
So glad Seth's seed sprouted...he'll be very happy, I'm sure!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Fance. On our way home today.
> Had a great time with the family.
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good afternoon. Safe travels home today. 
Healing vibes and hugs back to you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


HUGS for you and your family. Not what you wanted to hear at a time like that, well at any time really.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Good morning, Caren. Love the view with the coffee cup!
> Hope the weather isn't too bad at Jamie's Festival. I'm a country music fan, too!
> Her tomato plant has really grown...she'll be surprised to see it won't be long before she has tomatoes from her very own plant.
> So glad Seth's seed sprouted...he'll be very happy, I'm sure!
> Junek


Good morning June. I hope it doesn't rain there too. I know it won't dampen her sprits much, she has been looking forward to this for some time now. She lucked out her tickets were a gift from a friend of mine who is also a big country fan. 
I can't wait to see DJ' face when she sees how big her plant has gotten. Seth will be able to eat peas from his plants very soon, one of the vegetables he really enjoys.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Thanks will have a look see


You are most welcome. I imagine it should work for you.


----------



## TNS

Sam, your family photos are great. Such a good looking lot. You must be so proud of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


Love love love all the pictures!


----------



## purl2diva

Beautiful family, Sam. Love seeing all the pictures. Bentley looks like a happy little one.


----------



## TNS

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


You must be feeling that the older generation are all leaving, which is, I suppose, to be expected, but leaves you feeling bereft. I hope the sadness can be tempered by lots of happy memories, and send you comforting hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear of further sad news. Keeping you all in payers and hope your dear aunt from Canada gets through the services and the flight home without incident.



Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Desert joy so glad you weren't hurt in accident. Sorry for the damage to your car.
Cashmere so sorry about you aunt missing seeing the aunt that passed. Hope the pacing was peaceful.
Buddha I've driven a dodge caravan for about 20 years. Love them.
Melody great news about the pizza store!
Ohio Joy I hope you know how much I love you and appreciate the task you've take. On regarding the afghan.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning hugs to all --- thanks for the coffee, Caren. We've been having gray rainy days too - although it's supposed to be great today.

Poledra - glad you made it back home and have a good time with Carly.

Carol - hope all the insurance and repair stuff is over soon.

Sassasfrass - glad you're okay - I hate those morning drives when the sun is in your face.

I have to get out and about for some things today so time to get my day started with some coffee and knitting while DH is still sleeping.


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone, going on 9am and I am signing in to go back and catch up.


----------



## gagesmom

KateB said:


> Glad it was just the car that was hurt and not you.


I second that :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks everyone for the good wishes on the store being bought and the prayers for my job :thumbup: 



Cashmeregma-My heart is breaking for you. Love and hugs coming your way.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, so sorry about your accident.
> I had my own accident tonight. Ran over a triangle curb, with a tree stump in it. Trying to pay attention to bicyclist with sun in my eyes. quote]
> 
> So sorry about your accident-- glad YOU weren't hurt. As I've aged I've found that curbing often just jumps out if I don't watch it and some are really hard to see. Hope damage under isn't too bad.


----------



## gagesmom

my eyes are sliding shut, either going to get up and get busy or go back to bed. ttyl.

Going to finish my all in one today.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


Life does sometimes just pile it on, doesn't it. So sorry about your aunt and that the other one missed seeing her. Hope the second aunt comes out OK.


----------



## Pup lover

Poledra65 said:


> :shock: Me too. LOL


 :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Good morning everyone! I just received word from Nicho - she is leaving for North America on Tuesday and is very excited. We hope to meet up with her at the Calgary Airport on July the l0th for coffee while they wait to fly to Hawaii. It is going to be an exciting trip for her. I look forward to seeing her. It is lucky that it is going to be possible between my appointments- 

We are going to take a drive out to Airdrie (small town near here just to get out , and will go to Tim's for coffee and look at the condo area where my daughter is going to buy a new townhouse in a new condo community.. She is very excited. It is close to the airport and she is a flight attendant so it should work out well for her.

I am doing well -- having tests on Tuesday and Wednesday and then some in July. Slowly they are getting finished. 

I loved Sam's pictures -- what a beautiful family. The little one is a sweetie Sam. 

Mel - I hope that the new people keep on with the same staff. It has been a time of stress for you and your family so I hope things are going to work out well, job wise. 

I have been thinking of Joy and her job of putting all those wonderful blocks together. I know it is going to be outstanding. 

I have been enjoying teaching the color information workshop and now am slowly getting some information together as to how to mix yarns and stitches to get a color - stitch difference in a sweater or other project. The people who took the class asked me if I would. This past color class only took a little while to prepare and is still open and will be until we get the 2nd part ready which will hopefully give more ideas for making your projects your own and 'one of a kind'. 

Gives me something not too heavy to do and I can work it in between appointments. One thing -- I am feeling good and so I am optimistic that it will be something that can be fixed without too much difficulty. At least I will know where I am at healthwise which isn't a bad thing at my age. 

I am enjoying the break from the workshops -- even though they went well, they took a huge amount of organizing and I was ready to take a break. I imagine once we get settled I will be interested in starting again. I do know that I won't book as many though. 

I am enjoying doing these 'conversations' and might continue doing them and having others do them -- not as involved as a class - so we will see. 

I hope you are all doing well and that those who have family problems with illness, or other things, difficulties of any kind, know that I am thinking about you all. 

Sometimes it is good to just let go of things for awhile and go with the flow. 

Love to you all -- Shirley


----------



## Pup lover

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


So sorry to hear of another loss. Hugs


----------



## Pup lover

DH passed his boards! So proud of him. I'm supposed to go to Bloomington with mom today but am sitting at DS2s waiting for the gas co to show up. He got a disconnect notice (this winter was really hard on his bill) anyway he paid it in full Friday (we loaned him the money so know it was paid in full) and they shut his service off Tuesday. So irritating! 

Poledra enjoy having Carly, I'm sure you will have lots of fun.

Caren love Seth's garden the dogs and I love' ove peas from the garden. Hope it stays dry enough for you to get your planting done. I'm tired of rain already and they say 50/50 chance or better every day next week

Mel so glad someone bought the pizza place hope you are all able to keep your jobs.

Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time.

Julie glad you didn't get a lot of damage from the storms.

Shirley glad you and Pat are gettin through your tests each one done brings some relief I hope. 

Gasman is here!n


----------



## Pup lover

Nora Roberts. Norther lights. Is on lmn


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Nora Roberts. Norther lights. Is on lmn


Jamie is slowly collecting her Nora Roberts books after losing them in the fire. Every time we go to the thrift stores she scans the shelves of books for the and other ones she lost.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Glad it was just the car that was hurt and not you.


me too! 
Edit re: Sassafras (desert Joy)


----------



## nittergma

Well said, and my hope for you too


TNS said:


> You must be feeling that the older generation are all leaving, which is, I suppose, to be expected, but leaves you feeling bereft. I hope the sadness can be tempered by lots of happy memories, and send you comforting hugs.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the photos of your family, Sam. Quite a houseful of good looking folks!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> Today is Marge Whaples' birthday.
> 
> Best wishes to you, Marge.


Joy I had not mentioned this- because of Marge's religious scruples. Jehovah's Witness' don't do birthdays. Last time I tried ringing her was unsuccessful!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a very soggy Great Bend where it is 16c/61f at 07:42. Lots more rain today and promises of thunder and lightening by 1pm. :-D will be planting between down pours and laundry when inside. Jamie is off to a Country Music Festival, they left early this morning.
> 
> Coffee with a view of the morning sky a little bit ago. One of DJ's tomato plants. She started this from seed at Christmas. She doesn't know I have repotted it and moved it outdoors.
> 
> Gentle healing thoughts and hugs for everyone. Have a fantastic day.


Thanks as always,Caren! did not do tomatoes this last summer- because I had sold my big pots when I thought I was going to Australia- will have to invest in more, Grrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, well the news here at my end is it seems mum probably has a fracture in her other foot! :roll: She hasnt fallen or anything (same deal as last time), its probably from her fragile bones with osteoperosis. Anyway doc sent her for an xray on Tues and nothing showed (same as last time), so she has to have a nuclear bone scan (same as last time). The pain doesnt seem quite as bad and the treatment is just rest and try to stay off it as much as she can, so I have been backwards and forwards between my place and hers quite a bit. At least we know that she heals really well (from last time  ) so we will get through this.
> On another note Serena is doing really well..... 11lb 3 this week, quite a little pudding!  She is smiling a lot now and making some goos and gahs.  Too cute.
> 
> The weather is still not too bad (winter has quite hit us yet) about 15c today and around the same for the next few days. We are still having sunshine for a few hours in the afternoons, which is nice. The plants dont know whats going on.... we have roses that are still flowering, petunias and impatients still flowering. All wrong! LOL
> 
> Off to catch up a bit....


Oh My goodness! to everything -including young Serena's growth!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


Daralene- every day at your Aunt's age is a gift from God- try to hang on to that one.


----------



## nittergma

Me too! I love the idea! My daughter has some tee shirts, I might try that too.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh I love that quilt!!!


----------



## nittergma

Lurker 2 said:


> Daralene- every day at your Aunt's age is a gift from God- try to hang on to that one.


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> DH passed his boards! So proud of him. I'm supposed to go to Bloomington with mom today but am sitting at DS2s waiting for the gas co to show up. He got a disconnect notice (this winter was really hard on his bill) anyway he paid it in full Friday (we loaned him the money so know it was paid in full) and they shut his service off Tuesday. So irritating!
> 
> Poledra enjoy having Carly, I'm sure you will have lots of fun.
> 
> Caren love Seth's garden the dogs and I love' ove peas from the garden. Hope it stays dry enough for you to get your planting done. I'm tired of rain already and they say 50/50 chance or better every day next week
> 
> Mel so glad someone bought the pizza place hope you are all able to keep your jobs.
> 
> Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time.
> 
> Julie glad you didn't get a lot of damage from the storms.
> 
> Shirley glad you and Pat are gettin through your tests each one done brings some relief I hope.
> 
> Gasman is here!n


We were lucky! My friend Kate on the Coromandel lost her power supply- and as she has to Kayak across a tidal river to get anywhere I am a bit concerned that she plans to go out today- the Purangi will be running high and fast.


----------



## Lurker 2

Aidrie is a town IN SCOTLAND! never heard of Airdrie in CANADA before. Damn Scots migrants!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Congratulations to DH!!! We're all so proud and knew he'd pass. Hope life now gets into a new normal routine for you guys now.

Looks like I'll be down your way first part of July -- Amy's having knee surgery on 7/2 and I'm going to be there for that and rehab at home afterwards. She does plan on doing the summer camps for the blind as much as possible which requires a lot of travel...we'll see how she does it---sure is s trooper.

Hope things work out of DS's house and for the one buying a place also. Prayers and Hugs for Mom and DSF...


Pup lover said:


> DH passed his boards! So proud of him. I'm supposed to go to Bloomington with mom today but am sitting at DS2s waiting for the gas co to show up. He got a disconnect notice (this winter was really hard on his bill) anyway he paid it in full Friday (we loaned him the money so know it was paid in full) and they shut his service off Tuesday. So irritating!
> 
> Poledra enjoy having Carly, I'm sure you will have lots of fun.
> 
> Caren love Seth's garden the dogs and I love' ove peas from the garden. Hope it stays dry enough for you to get your planting done. I'm tired of rain already and they say 50/50 chance or better every day next week
> 
> Mel so glad someone bought the pizza place hope you are all able to keep your jobs.
> 
> Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time.
> 
> Julie glad you didn't get a lot of damage from the storms.
> 
> Shirley glad you and Pat are gettin through your tests each one done brings some relief I hope.
> 
> Gasman is here!n


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just gives us an opportunity just to say hi to her and wish her special times...hope her health is much better and continue having her in my prayers.



Lurker 2 said:


> Joy I had not mentioned this- because of Marge's religious scruples. Jehovah's Witness' don't do birthdays. Last time I tried ringing her was unsuccessful!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations to DH!!! We're all so proud and knew he'd pass. Hope life now gets into a new normal routine for you guys now.
> 
> Looks like I'll be down your way first part of July -- Amy's having knee surgery on 7/2 and I'm going to be there for that and rehab at home afterwards. She does plan on doing the summer camps for the blind as much as possible which requires a lot of travel...we'll see how she does it---sure is s trooper.
> 
> Hope things work out of DS's house and for the one buying a place also. Prayers and Hugs for Mom and DSF...


How far is Dawn from you, Rookie?
I forgot to mention her DH- but am uncertain what are the boards he will have taken!?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Just gives us an opportunity just to say hi to her and wish her special times...hope her health is much better and continue having her in my prayers.


I KNOW- it is just she is so adamant about this principle!


----------



## Railyn

Yesterday I was in a dr's waiting room "frogging" a scarf I was working on. 300+ stitches on the needle and I was taking them off one by one. There was a very chatting gentleman and he asked me what I was doing, etc. Then he looked at DH and asked him if he understood what I was doing. It was funny at the time but it doesn't translate well to words.
We had a lovely 2 inches of much needed rain a few days ago and are under a thunder storm alert currently. We so need the rain. We can do without a tornado however.
Must get busy. The housework can no longer by ignored. (Ugh)


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> Yesterday I was in a dr's waiting room "frogging" a scarf I was working on. 300+ stitches on the needle and I was taking them off one by one. There was a very chatting gentleman and he asked me what I was doing, etc. Then he looked at DH and asked him if he understood what I was doing. It was funny at the time but it doesn't translate well to words.
> We had a lovely 2 inches of much needed rain a few days ago and are under a thunder storm alert currently. We so need the rain. We can do without a tornado however.
> Must get busy. The housework can no longer by ignored. (Ugh)


Are you working it sideways?


----------



## RookieRetiree

My daughter in Springfield is about 3-1/2 hour drive away (still within same State) and Dawn is about 1/2 way in between so will try to meet up for coffee or tea (iced one this time of year). Her DH passed the State Licensing Board test so that he can practice as a nurse--he needs both the schooling (degree) and the certification (State Boards).



Lurker 2 said:


> How far is Dawn from you, Rookie?
> I forgot to mention her DH- but am uncertain what are the boards he will have taken!?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> My daughter in Springfield is about 3-1/2 hour drive away (still within same State) and Dawn is about 1/2 way in between so will try to meet up for coffee or tea (iced one this time of year). Her DH passed the State Licensing Board test so that he can practice as a nurse--he needs both the schooling (degree) and the certification (State Boards).


Ah! got it! I had blithely thought you and Dawn were close.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


I'm so sorry but I remember you saying she'd fought a long fight against cancer. I hope your other aunt will be all right.
Several years ago, my sister and her DH were on their way to one aunt's funeral in NC and got a message that our only remaining aunt had died. Things like that seem to come way too quickly.
My condolences to you, your family and your DH and his family.
May God comfort you.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Shirley, I'm so glad you and Pat have a break between appointments so you can do something pleasurable! And a scenic drive in beautiful weather is wonderful.
We're sharing Caren's rainy weather. We've had downpours for the last 1/2 hrs. And it doesn't seem to be slackening any. Oh, well, have nowhere to go and it will keep our ponds full.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Pup lover said:


> DH passed his boards! So proud of him. I'm supposed to go to Bloomington with mom today but am sitting at DS2s waiting for the gas co to show up. He got a disconnect notice (this winter was really hard on his bill) anyway he paid it in full Friday (we loaned him the money so know it was paid in full) and they shut his service off Tuesday. So irritating!
> 
> Poledra enjoy having Carly, I'm sure you will have lots of fun.
> 
> Caren love Seth's garden the dogs and I love' ove peas from the garden. Hope it stays dry enough for you to get your planting done. I'm tired of rain already and they say 50/50 chance or better every day next week
> 
> Mel so glad someone bought the pizza place hope you are all able to keep your jobs.
> 
> Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time.
> 
> Julie glad you didn't get a lot of damage from the storms.
> 
> Shirley glad you and Pat are gettin through your tests each one done brings some relief I hope.
> 
> Gasman is here!n


Amazing that it seems one hand doesn't know what the other is doing...can be frustrating!
Congrats to your honey for passing the boards. Now things can move along with his career!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie is slowly collecting her Nora Roberts books after losing them in the fire. Every time we go to the thrift stores she scans the shelves of books for the and other ones she lost.


Oh, I wish I'd known that last week. I gave several to the thrift store!
Junek


----------



## EJS

Hi all,
I have been trying to keep up and seem to be doing ok as long as I don't post much :\
Love all the pictures of the little ones. They grow so fast. Our Georgia is already 18 months and such a loving little girl. Her brother and sister have been out of school for some weeks now and she loves having them home to play with her.
Weather has been hot and humid here too. Storms almost every day for a week. Had power out for about 12 hours during one of them. At night though so not too inconvenient. 
Hugs to all going through illness or loss. 2012 was my year for all that.
I am almost done getting my stuff in order to pack for our big move. Stirred up a lot of dust and a few spiders. To my amazement most of what I want to keep is photos (sis and I are going to make books for all the family), my eclectic crafts, and of course clothing and such. Should all fit in the bed of the truck. Hubby has even less. We are not taking any furniture beyond his hospital bed. 
I gave a bunch of photo frames to a friend and he passed them on to be sold at a yard sale to raise money to help pay for someones chemotherapy. I feel good about that.
Have a good day all. I am off to help little miss with some yogurt.
Hugs, EJ


----------



## angelam

Hi All. Haven't been posting for a week or so - life got in the way. Have been dealing with a lot of family c**p and problems and haven't really felt like posting. Have just been with DD#2 and DGD to the hospital for DGDs annual heart check. She was born with a severe heart problem and had open heart surgery at one week old. She is now a healthy 13(going on 21)yr old, but still has to go back every year. She has been given a clean bill of health for another year so I'm feeling good too! I have been skimming through and trying to keep up with all your goings on. Too many to mention but condolences to those who have lost loved ones, healing hugs to all who need them and congratulations to those celebrating. Love to all. x


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is such great news on the DGD---wishing many many more years. Glad to see you on here and sorry that there's c....p going on...we all go through those times so we all understand.



angelam said:


> Hi All. Haven't been posting for a week or so - life got in the way. Have been dealing with a lot of family c**p and problems and haven't really felt like posting. Have just been with DD#2 and DGD to the hospital for DGDs annual heart check. She was born with a severe heart problem and had open heart surgery at one week old. She is now a healthy 13(going on 21)yr old, but still has to go back every year. She has been given a clean bill of health for another year so I'm feeling good too! I have been skimming through and trying to keep up with all your goings on. Too many to mention but condolences to those who have lost loved ones, healing hugs to all who need them and congratulations to those celebrating. Love to all. x


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That is such great news on the DGD---wishing many many more years. Glad to see you on here and sorry that there's c....p going on...we all go through those times so we all understand.


And respect that you chose to stand back, Angela.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam... Bentley is so adorable and I see he is following in his brothers' footsteps and playing baseball already. Too cute. love the photos of him out in nature with clover and trees. Great looking family you have. I'm sure they take after you. Your real treasure in life is your family for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I am pretty tired after the funeral and emotional stress at dad's funeral and really need to garner up some energy to call my cousin about my aunt. I think I need a nap or something. Just don't seem to be able to face it, but I want to talk to her before she goes back to work. My mind just seems to have a mental block right now about accepting another death right now but I know I must. A little bit of denial right now. I held myself together very well for the funeral until I met the man who is running the counseling center dad founded and when I found out how much good the center is still doing, helping over 300 people a week, I lost it. I mean the total ugly stuff no control cry, but he held my hand and I got it together real quick. I guess I am in control or totally out of control. At least it was back in a private room where they were speaking to family and those who were going to be speaking, so not in front of everyone. I know that for my aunt this is a relief from her pain and for her a celebration. She got her promotion, but for my cousin, who is so sweet, my aunt was her only family down there in Georgia. Her ex is FBI and moved them down there and then he fell in love with a Brazilian prostitute. Yep, remember those scandals. So my sweet little cousin is stuck down there but does have a job at least. I hope she has developed a good support system down there.

Yes June, the aunt that passed is the one who had the cancer and was having to have the removal of malignant tumors on her bladder regularly. 

Thank you so much everyone for your concern and caring posts. I remember the song Frank Sinatra sang, "That's Life." For some reason that phrase keeps going through my mind along with, 
"That's life...........
I've been up and down and over and out and I know one thing
Each time I find myself flat on my face
I pick myself up and get back in the race."

Hugs to my fellow knitters and thank you so much for being there for me. May we all pick ourselves back up and get back in the race.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma, sorry you've had more bad news while away. I guess in this case it is a blessing for your poor aunt to be out of pain but too bad your other Aunt hadn't made it in time. Hope she manages the long trip OK. 
Dawn, congrats to your DH on passing his boards, they sure get the results much faster there than here. Usually a 2-3 month wait here.

Melody, hope the job works out for you, I would think the. New owners would want workers who already know how the place runs.
I've ben out in the garden all morning, got it tilled & 1/2 weeded. Finally a sunny day, not hot but nice.
I put the stuff n my fruit trees to keep animals off what discusting stuff! It's made from dried blood you mix with water & it stinks. It better work!


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend. I've been reading when I can. My thoughts have been with all and prayers sent up.
> 
> Had a nice visit with my sister, mom and a good friend in AZ Memorial Day weekend. Then back to work. Was to have spent this weekend in MA with my DS but the van needed some work so went home and put it in the shop.
> 
> While in AZ, I adopted an 8 yr old female chihuahua named Lila (lela). She's been taking up a lot of my time. She's well behaved and has only barked twice. She thinks everyone who passes near her should pet her and is good around kids and other dogs. Took her to the vet and she said that she is healthy and at a good weight (6 1/2 #). We are having a good time getting to know each other.
> 
> Got some knitting done, two of the all in ones and the sweater from pacer plus d two Pokeball hats (first one was too small for Emmett so had to make a second one which fit.) Am trying to learn entralac crochet and knitting. Slow going.
> 
> Take care,
> Kathy


You really have been getting around with being in Arizona and then on the far east coast. What a great little companion. Just precious.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Hi All. Haven't been posting for a week or so - life got in the way. Have been dealing with a lot of family c**p and problems and haven't really felt like posting. Have just been with DD#2 and DGD to the hospital for DGDs annual heart check. She was born with a severe heart problem and had open heart surgery at one week old. She is now a healthy 13(going on 21)yr old, but still has to go back every year. She has been given a clean bill of health for another year so I'm feeling good too! I have been skimming through and trying to keep up with all your goings on. Too many to mention but condolences to those who have lost loved ones, healing hugs to all who need them and congratulations to those celebrating. Love to all. x


That's great news about you DGD! Modern medicine does create miracles. Glad it lifted your spirits!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

I'm glad we could help you in any small way to get through this very difficult time. 
My prayers are with you and your cousin.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cashmeregma, sorry you've had more bad news while away. I guess in this case it is a blessing for your poor aunt to be out of pain but too bad your other Aunt hadn't made it in time. Hope she manages the long trip OK.
> Dawn, congrats to your DH on passing his boards, they sure get the results much faster there than here. Usually a 2-3 month wait here.
> 
> Melody, hope the job works out for you, I would think the. New owners would want workers who already know how the place runs.
> I've ben out in the garden all morning, got it tilled & 1/2 weeded. Finally a sunny day, not hot but nice.
> I put the stuff n my fruit trees to keep animals off what discusting stuff! It's made from dried blood you mix with water & it stinks. It better work!


Sounds as bad as the stuff my sister gets to keep the deer out of her garden. The name of it's Liquid Fence.
My nephew calls it liquid STENCH because it smells so terrible!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Sounds as bad as the stuff my sister gets to keep the deer out of her garden. The name of it's Liquid Fence.
> My nephew calls it liquid STENCH because it smells so terrible!
> Junek


I wish this stuff had been liquid, it was powder & I had a terrible time getting it to dissolve. Yuk!


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


What a cutie!! And a lovely family!!!


----------



## machriste

cmaliza said:


> ~~~So...what's the plan?


Haven't quite figured out how to get jelly beans fastened onto some plastic plants??????? His mom is a clever woman; I believe I will consult with her so that we can figure something out. I don't think scotch tape will do the trick.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Haven't quite figured out how to get jelly beans fastened onto some plastic plants??????? His mom is a clever woman; I believe I will consult with her so that we can figure something out. I don't think scotch tape will do the trick.


What about some type of cupped leaf, so the jelly beans can just sit there?


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> What about some type of cupped leaf, so the jelly beans can just sit there?


Now that's a great idea, Julie~! Thank you. That will also mean that the jelly beans will be able to get from plant to mouth more quickly!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Railyn said:


> Yesterday I was in a dr's waiting room "frogging" a scarf I was working on. 300+ stitches on the needle and I was taking them off one by one. There was a very chatting gentleman and he asked me what I was doing, etc. Then he looked at DH and asked him if he understood what I was doing. It was funny at the time but it doesn't translate well to words.


It came thru pretty funny, I thought. Reminded me of the time I was putting together a cloth doll pin with a turkey neck bone as a head, doing this in a waiting area at the Houston Quilt Show. Stranger sitting next to me had been noting all this, asking questions, then he asked her name and I said she didn't have one yet. He said, obviously she's Bonnie Bonehead. We both giggled, the name stuck and she has been a popular doll I make just a few each year for the Art Center sale.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Now that's a great idea, Julie~! Thank you. That will also mean that the jelly beans will be able to get from plant to mouth more quickly!!!


The problem of course is finding the right plant!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thinking of you -- and holding you in my heart. Isn't it amazing how our bodies know when they can just let loose and the rest of the time, show signs of strength. Been there -- it's a good release and I'm glad there was someone there to hold your hand.

Prayers for your cousin---sounds like she's already been dealt a terrible hand in life---one thing about Southern people is that they are very friendly and welcoming so I'm pretty sure she has access to some good support systems.



Cashmeregma said:


> I am pretty tired after the funeral and emotional stress at dad's funeral and really need to garner up some energy to call my cousin about my aunt. I think I need a nap or something. Just don't seem to be able to face it, but I want to talk to her before she goes back to work. My mind just seems to have a mental block right now about accepting another death right now but I know I must. A little bit of denial right now. I held myself together very well for the funeral until I met the man who is running the counseling center dad founded and when I found out how much good the center is still doing, helping over 300 people a week, I lost it. I mean the total ugly stuff no control cry, but he held my hand and I got it together real quick. I guess I am in control or totally out of control. At least it was back in a private room where they were speaking to family and those who were going to be speaking, so not in front of everyone. I know that for my aunt this is a relief from her pain and for her a celebration. She got her promotion, but for my cousin, who is so sweet, my aunt was her only family down there in Georgia. Her ex is FBI and moved them down there and then he fell in love with a Brazilian prostitute. Yep, remember those scandals. So my sweet little cousin is stuck down there but does have a job at least. I hope she has developed a good support system down there.
> 
> Yes June, the aunt that passed is the one who had the cancer and was having to have the removal of malignant tumors on her bladder regularly.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your concern and caring posts. I remember the song Frank Sinatra sang, "That's Life." For some reason that phrase keeps going through my mind along with,
> "That's life...........
> I've been up and down and over and out and I know one thing
> Each time I find myself flat on my face
> I pick myself up and get back in the race."
> 
> Hugs to my fellow knitters and thank you so much for being there for me. May we all pick ourselves back up and get back in the race.


----------



## KateB

Sugarsugar - Sorry to hear that your mum has another broken bone, but, as you say, you know from last time that things should mend ok. 
Lovely to see the little ones developing their own personalities isn't it.. I don't remember noticing all the changes in my own, probably too busy!


----------



## KateB

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


Sorry to hear about your aunt's passing, Daralene.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning June. I hope it doesn't rain there too. I know it won't dampen her sprits much, she has been looking forward to this for some time now. She lucked out her tickets were a gift from a friend of mine who is also a big country fan.
> I can't wait to see DJ' face when she sees how big her plant has gotten. Seth will be able to eat peas from his plants very soon, one of the vegetables he really enjoys.


It's great that the kids get to eat from their very own plants! :thumbup:


----------



## ChrisEl

Kansas g-ma said:


> It came thru pretty funny, I thought. Reminded me of the time I was putting together a cloth doll pin with a turkey neck bone as a head, doing this in a waiting area at the Houston Quilt Show. Stranger sitting next to me had been noting all this, asking questions, then he asked her name and I said she didn't have one yet. He said, obviously she's Bonnie Bonehead. We both giggled, the name stuck and she has been a popular doll I make just a few each year for the Art Center sale.


The Houston Quilt Show! I have always wanted to go...maybe someday...Would love to see a picture of the doll...is it a pin as in wearable art? And Railyn, I got a chuckle out of your story. Sometimes I think DH finds what I make mystifying...


----------



## ChrisEl

Kansas g-ma said:


> It came thru pretty funny, I thought. Reminded me of the time I was putting together a cloth doll pin with a turkey neck bone as a head, doing this in a waiting area at the Houston Quilt Show. Stranger sitting next to me had been noting all this, asking questions, then he asked her name and I said she didn't have one yet. He said, obviously she's Bonnie Bonehead. We both giggled, the name stuck and she has been a popular doll I make just a few each year for the Art Center sale.


The Houston Quilt Show! I have always wanted to go...maybe someday...Would love to see a picture of the doll...is it a pin as in wearable art? And Railyn, I got a chuckle out of your story. Sometimes I think DH finds what I make mystifying...


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Aidrie is a town IN SCOTLAND! never heard of Airdrie in CANADA before. Damn Scots migrants!


"We're aye there or thereabouts,"......my Gran strikes again! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> It's great that the kids get to eat from their very own plants! :thumbup:


I encouraged mine to eat whet they grow.Elishia has a garden her boys help with it, sort of.They do know that is where lots of their vegetables come from. Seth will eat anything I eat and DJ is starting to. It will be interesting to see if picky DJ will eat the tomatoes. I am starting beans for them I'd grow corn but it is on vegetable I have trouble with. I have sumer squash and zucchini already started. Have had several meals of swiss chard, we use the young leaves on sandwiches instead of lettuce.


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Hi All. Haven't been posting for a week or so - life got in the way. Have been dealing with a lot of family c**p and problems and haven't really felt like posting. Have just been with DD#2 and DGD to the hospital for DGDs annual heart check. She was born with a severe heart problem and had open heart surgery at one week old. She is now a healthy 13(going on 21)yr old, but still has to go back every year. She has been given a clean bill of health for another year so I'm feeling good too! I have been skimming through and trying to keep up with all your goings on. Too many to mention but condolences to those who have lost loved ones, healing hugs to all who need them and congratulations to those celebrating. Love to all. x


Sorry to hear about your family problems (you can choose your friends..... :lol) but delighted that your DGD has been given a good report.


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> Now that's a great idea, Julie~! Thank you. That will also mean that the jelly beans will be able to get from plant to mouth more quickly!!!


Personally I would get some bean, pea or even radish seeds and have him plant those instead. That is my thought on it. I explained that somethings just won't grow, gives them a realistic view of their food. I know I'm a kill joy when it comes to being honest about growing things. Sorry


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> "We're aye there or thereabouts,"......my Gran strikes again! :lol:


Yes but without the migrants we would not be living where we are. I am sort of glad my grandparents moved to Canada.


----------



## ChrisEl

KateB said:


> "We're aye there or thereabouts,"......my Gran strikes again! :lol:


Will remember that---could be useful in many situations....


----------



## sassafras123

Cashmere, my heart breaks for you. Of course you can't process another loss when your in the midst of a new loss. Please be gentle with yourself. I wrap you in hugs and prayers.
Shirley, read through your color workshop this morning. Wonderful.


----------



## gagesmom

Finished the all in one, a bit happier with it now. 

We are headed to the school tonight for the end of the year fete. School is done in 2 weeks so they have a huge party/get together before school lets out. last year they had a movie screen out in the yard of the school and a movie. balloon animals, games, plants for sale. etc. 

Will post my all in one and maybe some photos later tonight.

NOT TO SELF: GO BACK TO PAGE 73 AND CATCH UP. ( I am such a dork, I know)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> It's great that the kids get to eat from their very own plants! :thumbup:


Did that one year with my girls- could not persuade them to continue the next year. Bronwen has married a gardener,though- so that is good when you are vegetarian!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> "We're aye there or thereabouts,"......my Gran strikes again! :lol:


I love your Gran's sayings!


----------



## Bulldog

Sam, Bentley has sure grown. He is a little doll. Loved the family picture. Hiedi is truly blessed. All beautiful kids.
Carol, I am so sorry you are having so many repair issues. I'm right there with you. We still have some to do from tornado damage and I start all the dental work I have to have Monday.
Joy, we all are just so glad you weren't hurt. Accidents happen. Glad Al was understanding.
Kaye, give Carley a great big hug for us and enjoy your haircut outing. My granddaughter who lives with us during school is named Carley.Small World.


----------



## RookieRetiree

You're probably right when it comes to kids---but my girlfriend was married to a real city boy and when they moved to the suburbs, we convinced them to grow a garden and he put in some corn .... we had great fun using a paper clip and hooking an ear to his one and only stalk of corn.



NanaCaren said:


> Personally I would get some bean, pea or even radish seeds and have him plant those instead. That is my thought on it. I explained that somethings just won't grow, gives them a realistic view of their food. I know I'm a kill joy when it comes to being honest about growing things. Sorry


----------



## RookieRetiree

I wouldn't have ended up in Iowa either without the Germans and French coming through Canada to the northern US.



NanaCaren said:


> Yes but without the migrants we would not be living where we are. I am sort of glad my grandparents moved to Canada.


----------



## Bulldog

Cashmeregma, I am saddened to hear of the loss of your Aunt and FIL. I will certainly be lifting you and your family up in prayer and wrapping you in the wings of the angels. Put your arms around your body as tight as you can and close your eyes. That is us hugging you, dear sister.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> You're probably right when it comes too kids---but my girlfriend was married to a real city boy and when they moved to the suburbs, we convinced them too grow a garden and he put in some corn .... we had great fun using a paper clip and hooking it to his one and only stalk of corn.


When the granddaughters first came to the farm they were surprised to learn that eggs and milk came from animals before it went to the store. DJ won't eat meat except for pork and some chicken. She always asks to make sure we are not eating Parker, he is a nice pig. She said she ail eat him if he gets mean though. I am hoping she will try other vegetables if she helps grow them. 
As an adult I'd likely do something similar for them. My corn never grows full size always stays feather small.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I wouldn't have ended up in Iowa either without the Germans and French coming through Canada to the northern US.


I would have ended up in England if my grandparents and great grand parents hadn't of gone to Canada and northern USA.


----------



## agnescr

Cashmeregma so sorry that you have had more bad news on top of everything else xx


----------



## NanaCaren

Moving a bit of thyme today from it's protected nursery area to the side of the new vegetable bed. This patch is about 4feet be 4 feet. It is going to be moved to the new garden as part of the walking area. The piece I moved had grown onto the stone pathway.


----------



## agnescr

hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))


This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
> Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
> ((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))
> 
> This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


HUGS back to you hugs for Quinn as well. I have a nephew named Quinn, he is quite the computer nerd takes after his dad. Rain off and on all day no thunder and lightening, I was rather looking forward to it.


----------



## Bulldog

Angelam, so sorry for family issure. We will just pray about it. So glad you GD had good bill of health.
Dawn, you give David a big hug for passing his boards and becoming an RN. Hope life will be easier for you both now.

Jim has to go in the afternoon for his last sleep study test. We are in for bad weather tonight and tomorrow.
I will curl up with my knitting with him gone. His birthday is Saturday and Fathers Day Sunday Against my better judgement I ordered a pan of bread pudding...his favorite. He will have to freeze some and not eat the whole thing.


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> HUGS back to you hugs for Quinn as well. I have a nephew named Quinn, he is quite the computer nerd takes after his dad. Rain off and on all day no thunder and lightening, I was rather looking forward to it.


I have to say I do like a good thunderstorm , think it might be with growing up in the tropics


----------



## Kansas g-ma

agnescr said:


> hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
> Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
> ((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))
> 
> This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


How cute and what personality, just gleams thru those eyes.


----------



## jheiens

Pup lover said:


> Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time. [unquote]
> 
> Dawn, Tim is doing well with the adjusting to summer schedule. He has been walking with the Lofstrand canes rather than the walker for several outings recently. Some have been rather extended outings and he is doing quite well. Appointment with Hanger Prosthetics this morning and re-adjustments for the canes and castings for new ankle orthotics were on his schedule with mom today. Afterwards they met Ben for lunch at Olive Garden (more walking without the ''wheels'') before home and a sit-down break at the computer with his music. He's ''whipped'' right now and will probably sleep very well tonight.
> 
> I'm cataloguing the squares right now and making sure that all the information sent is securely attached to each square. When that is finished, I will be able to chart them and then organize them for joining. Really looking forward to working with Noni (nittergma) to get them finished up.
> 
> Even the knitters who kept referring to their squares as plain and filler squares would be so pleasantly surprised to see just how gorgeous they all are. The variety of colors we all used are impressive!! And what we did with those colors--my goodness, we are good at this craft!! Just wait until you all see what we've accomplished. You'll love it!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree

The squares are in good hands --- thanks to you and nittergma for doing the final designing.



jheiens said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time. [unquote]
> 
> Dawn, Tim is doing well with the adjusting to summer schedule. He has been walking with the Lofstrand canes rather than the walker for several outings recently. Some have been rather extended outings and he is doing quite well. Appointment with Hanger Prosthetics this morning and re-adjustments for the canes and castings for new ankle orthotics were on his schedule with mom today. Afterwards they met Ben for lunch at Olive Garden (more walking without the ''wheels'') before home and a sit-down break at the computer with his music. He's ''whipped'' right now and will probably sleep very well tonight.
> 
> I'm cataloguing the squares right now and making sure that all the information sent is securely attached to each square. When that is finished, I will be able to chart them and then organize them for joining. Really looking forward to working with Noni (nittergma) to get them finished up.
> 
> Even the knitters who kept referring to their squares as plain and filler squares would be so pleasantly surprised to see just how gorgeous they all are. The variety of colors we all used are impressive!! And what we did with those colors--my goodness, we are good at this craft!! Just wait until you all see what we've accomplished. You'll love it!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
Click to expand...


----------



## jheiens

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Jeanette.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> I have to say I do like a good thunderstorm , think it might be with growing up in the tropics


If it wasn't for the humidity the tropics might be nice.  I sat up last night listening to the thunder and watching the lightening was so relaxing.


----------



## angelam

jheiens said:


> Pup lover said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joy someone had to volunteer for all that fun, guess you figured you didn't have enough on your plate. Hope Tim's adjustment to summer is smooth and you all enjoy the time. [unquote]
> 
> I'm cataloguing the squares right now and making sure that all the information sent is securely attached to each square. When that is finished, I will be able to chart them and then organize them for joining. Really looking forward to working with Noni (nittergma) to get them finished up.
> 
> Even the knitters who kept referring to their squares as plain and filler squares would be so pleasantly surprised to see just how gorgeous they all are. The variety of colors we all used are impressive!! And what we did with those colors--my goodness, we are good at this craft!! Just wait until you all see what we've accomplished. You'll love it!!
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Joy, we are all so grateful to you for your hard work in putting all these squares together. I can't wait to see the finished project! So pleased to hear of Tim's walking progress.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Wow caught quickly! Caren your garden is looking good; we always had the grand kids help plant something in the garden. Our middle DGD is very interested in growing things; she is 13. 
Loved Quin's picture; se h a jolly smile on his face.
Crossing my fingers & toes that I get my laptop back tomorrow. When I do I'll post some pics of our small garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Wow caught quickly! Caren your garden is looking good; we always had the grand kids help plant something in the garden. Our middle DGD is very interested in growing things; she is 13.
> Loved Quin's picture; se h a jolly smile on his face.
> Crossing my fingers & toes that I get my laptop back tomorrow. When I do I'll post some pics of our small garden.


I love when one of the grandchildren are interested in gardening. I have to try to stay out of the garden when the grandchildren are here. There really isn't much room for all of them in the garden. They do get to harvest things with me. Mostly front he large pots on the deck. I am on my second planting to swiss chard and it is growing very quickly. Wish my spinach would grow as fast or the lettuce. :roll: 
Can't wait to see your garden picture. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> When the granddaughters first came to the farm they were surprised to learn that eggs and milk came from animals before it went to the store. DJ won't eat meat except for pork and some chicken. She always asks to make sure we are not eating Parker, he is a nice pig. She said she ail eat him if he gets mean though. I am hoping she will try other vegetables if she helps grow them.
> As an adult I'd likely do something similar for them. My corn never grows full size always stays feather small.


Do you think the reason your corn stays small is because of your short growing season? I know here corn is one of the first crops planted usually about the middle of April. And it's usually at least the middle of Aug before it's ready to be harvested.
Hope DJ will widen her eating choices with so much good, fresh produce from your garden.


----------



## jknappva

agnescr said:


> hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
> Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
> ((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))
> 
> This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


What a happy darling! I know he's the apple of your eye!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> HUGS back to you hugs for Quinn as well. I have a nephew named Quinn, he is quite the computer nerd takes after his dad. Rain off and on all day no thunder and lightening, I was rather looking forward to it.


Sounds like our day! I always enjoy a big thunderstorm IF I'm not driving in it. We had sprinkles this morning and then off and on rain this afternoon.

Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Angelam, so sorry for family issure. We will just pray about it. So glad you GD had good bill of health.
> Dawn, you give David a big hug for passing his boards and becoming an RN. Hope life will be easier for you both now.
> 
> Jim has to go in the afternoon for his last sleep study test. We are in for bad weather tonight and tomorrow.
> I will curl up with my knitting with him gone. His birthday is Saturday and Fathers Day Sunday Against my better judgement I ordered a pan of bread pudding...his favorite. He will have to freeze some and not eat the whole thing.


Hi, Betty, please give Jim my best wishes for his birthday Sat. I know I won't remember when the day comes...can't depend on my memory!LOL!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Do you think the reason your corn stays small is because of your short growing season? I know here corn is one of the first crops planted usually about the middle of April. And it's usually at least the middle of Aug before it's ready to be harvested.
> Hope DJ will widen her eating choices with so much good, fresh produce from your garden.


It's just me I have some kind of mental block when it comes to growing corn. Everyone around me gets awesome corn. :-( I buy it from a farmer friend so it's not too bad.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> It's just me I have some kind of mental block when it comes to growing corn. Everyone around me gets awesome corn. :-( I buy it from a farmer friend so it's not too bad.


We never grew corn ourselves since a farmer friend was so generous with his. My parents always grew corn but only white corn. They always called yellow corn "field corn"! And I really don't care for yellow corn... the two taste completely different.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Sounds like our day! I always enjoy a big thunderstorm IF I'm not driving in it. We had sprinkles this morning and then off and on rain this afternoon.
> 
> Junek


Last year I took video's and sent them to a friend. Still getting sprinkles not as heavily as earlier today.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> We never grew corn ourselves since a farmer friend was so generous with his. My parents always grew corn but only white corn. They always called yellow corn "field corn"! And I really don't care for yellow corn... the two taste completely different.


We grew corn when I was growing up, mum still has a green thumb all the way up to her elbow. Both arms.  Big difference in flavor for field corn and eating corn.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We have a sweet corn that is tri-color - white, light yellow and dark yellow and is very sweet---I love removing the silks, but not the husks and soaking the cobs in a salt water bath before putting on the grill. Because it's wet, it steams in the husk -- I usually make some flavored butter to put on top===now I'm really hungry for corn season.

It takes up too much room for me to bother with it -- my brother does well with his, but I'll bet he plants 50 rows - close together enough to pollinate, but not so close as to hamper ear size and fullness.

My uncle, he one who is a priest in the monastery, was a master gardener when it comes to popcorn---he grew the best and it's one of the things he misses doing most now that his health doesn't permit it.



jknappva said:


> We never grew corn ourselves since a farmer friend was so generous with his. My parents always grew corn but only white corn. They always called yellow corn "field corn"! And I really don't care for yellow corn... the two taste completely different.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
> Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
> ((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))
> 
> This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


The beautiful Quin!

I am definitely in on that group hug!


----------



## iamsam

what is it supposed to do? --- sam

asked and answered.  --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Who knew I am going to try this next time we have a get together.
> 
> Cut a lime in half and put many cloves into it, it won't look half bad on the table either.


----------



## iamsam

i really like the look of the new fords - but Chevrolet has a couple of small cars that get good gas mileage - i just like fords - always have. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just popping in to say hi. Have been busy with relatives visiting and trying to sell my van. Have had to quickly run and get an emission test and safety test and now my van is sold. Hoping to get another vehicle soon. Does anyone have suggestions on what's a good one? I have been driving Dodge Caravans for many years. Maybe I should just stick with them.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> what is it supposed to do? --- sam


It should keep the mosquitoes away at leas they say it will. I am going to give it a try any ways.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Budasha, do you really need a van? Sam is right, there are many smaller cars that get MUCH better mileage than big vans. Maybe even a station wagon would be large enough-- I think Subaru might still make them and they are very good cars, have owned a couple, drove them to almost 150,000 miles with very few problems.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pup lover, congrats to DH--quite an accomplishment!

D, my condolences on your aunt's passing. 

Still reading rather than knitting...

Today my DGD the younger turned one.


----------



## iamsam

he is too cute agnes - i love that walker. --- sam



agnescr said:


> hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
> Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
> ((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))
> 
> This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> Jamie is slowly collecting her Nora Roberts books after losing them in the fire. Every time we go to the thrift stores she scans the shelves of books for the and other ones she lost.


I see them quite often at garage sales let me know if I can help. Would gladly get them and send them.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> Congratulations to DH!!! We're all so proud and knew he'd pass. Hope life now gets into a new normal routine for you guys now.
> 
> Looks like I'll be down your way first part of July -- Amy's having knee surgery on 7/2 and I'm going to be there for that and rehab at home afterwards. She does plan on doing the summer camps for the blind as much as possible which requires a lot of travel...we'll see how she does it---sure is s trooper.
> 
> Hope things work out of DS's house and for the one buying a place also. Prayers and Hugs for Mom and DSF...


Thanks! let me know if you can stop for a few on your way through.


----------



## Pup lover

RookieRetiree said:


> My daughter in Springfield is about 3-1/2 hour drive away (still within same State) and Dawn is about 1/2 way in between so will try to meet up for coffee or tea (iced one this time of year). Her DH passed the State Licensing Board test so that he can practice as a nurse--he needs both the schooling (degree) and the certification (State Boards).


Thanks for explaining Jeanette, I have been gone all day!


----------



## NanaCaren

Tonight's sky about 15 minutes ago.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> I see them quite often at garage sales let me know if I can help. Would gladly get them and send them.


I will ask her when she gets home. She is at a country music festival this week end. I just talked to here she said they are having a ball.


----------



## Pup lover

Bonnie7591 said:


> Cashmeregma, sorry you've had more bad news while away. I guess in this case it is a blessing for your poor aunt to be out of pain but too bad your other Aunt hadn't made it in time. Hope she manages the long trip OK.
> Dawn, congrats to your DH on passing his boards, they sure get the results much faster there than here. Usually a 2-3 month wait here.
> 
> Melody, hope the job works out for you, I would think the. New owners would want workers who already know how the place runs.
> I've ben out in the garden all morning, got it tilled & 1/2 weeded. Finally a sunny day, not hot but nice.
> I put the stuff n my fruit trees to keep animals off what discusting stuff! It's made from dried blood you mix with water & it stinks. It better work!


He will get paperwork who knows when but since it is taken on a computer now they know pretty quick. He had to pay a fee to get "early results" lol anything for more money!


----------



## Pup lover

machriste said:


> Haven't quite figured out how to get jelly beans fastened onto some plastic plants??????? His mom is a clever woman; I believe I will consult with her so that we can figure something out. I don't think scotch tape will do the trick.


Needle n thread


----------



## iamsam

Budasha - if you think you need a bit more room - Chevrolet has a small car - looks like a mini station wagon. they get good gas milage - front and back seat - and extra room behind the back seat. they are very comfortable - i really like them.

Kathy and i had lunch and a gab fest yesterday - really enjoyed seeing her - told her to let us know more often where she is - told her we were all concerned. she just said "ha!" lol

anyhow - she picked my up in a car like i was describing above - it really makes a nice riding car.

i'm not sure where this week has gone - i know i haven't gotten everything done that i wanted done. however - it isn't going anywhere and will be there when i get around to it.

the entire yard is mowed - thank goodness - i did the two front yards this afternoon. i hear gary out with the weed eater so it should look good for the weekend. i think tomorrow is full moon - Friday the 13th and Bentley's first birthday. hoping to get into town tomorrow and do a little shopping for him. i ordered a set of abc blocks for him but they won't be here in time.

78° at 9:30PM - muggy - where you wash your hands and they still feel sticky. but i'm not complaining.

i had lunch with fred this afternoon. he looked really rough. they cut somemore on his foot - went in about 1-1/2 inches at the little toe side. please remember him when you say your prayers tonight - he could really use them. they are giving him a heavy duty antibiotic so he has a picline in. it's hard on the kidneys so they are watching that also. i just feel so bad for him.

hope everyone is recovering from accidents, illness or what ever - we could all use a really good rest of the year - actually i would settle for a really good week.

sam


----------



## martina

Sam , Fred. Is in my prayers.


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I will ask her when she gets home. She is at a country music festival this week end. I just talked to here she said they are having a ball.


Glad she is having fun! I want to go to a country music fest someday. We have done blues fests they are fun. Outdoors and music not much better. I have all of the books she has written under Nora Roberts have read the ones under JD Robb but did not collect them. I have read all of them in my collection at least 3 times. I also have all of Patricia Briggs, Kim Harrison and most of Lavyrle Spencers. I read lots of different authors only collect a few. Just have her let me know which ones she wants.


----------



## pacer

RookieRetiree said:


> Most of the shelters for abused women in this area are kept anonymous so that abusers can't find them....but the Township office will know how to get the books there. Great idea.


Another option is to take the books to a YWCA or YMCA in a disadvantaged area and ask them to put them into the hands of the children. I have also done this with schools in poverty locations.


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Glad she is having fun! I want to go to a country music fest someday. We have done blues fests they are fun. Outdoors and music not much better. I have all of the books she has written under Nora Roberts have read the ones under JD Robb but did not collect them. I have read all of them in my collection at least 3 times. I also have all of Patricia Briggs, Kim Harrison and most of Lavyrle Spencers. I read lots of different authors only collect a few. Just have her let me know which ones she wants.


I will do that she will be so excited too. Every time she finds one of the books she lost she gets tears in her eyes. I know how she feels I do the same when I can replace something without having to pay full price.


----------



## pacer

Pup lover said:


> Thanks for explaining Jeanette, I have been gone all day!


Doing the happy dance for DH. Congratulations.


----------



## Lurker 2

My very small front garden, after some young friends had given it a clean-up yesterday afternoon.
The yucca has been cut back hard- but likewise they are hardy in our climate.
The last photo shows obvious signs of battle.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> Budasha - if you think you need a bit more room - Chevrolet has a small car - looks like a mini station wagon. they get good gas milage - front and back seat - and extra room behind the back seat. they are very comfortable - i really like them.
> 
> Kathy and i had lunch and a gab fest yesterday - really enjoyed seeing her - told her to let us know more often where she is - told her we were all concerned. she just said "ha!" lol
> 
> anyhow - she picked my up in a car like i was describing above - it really makes a nice riding car.
> 
> i'm not sure where this week has gone - i know i haven't gotten everything done that i wanted done. however - it isn't going anywhere and will be there when i get around to it.
> 
> the entire yard is mowed - thank goodness - i did the two front yards this afternoon. i hear gary out with the weed eater so it should look good for the weekend. i think tomorrow is full moon - Friday the 13th and Bentley's first birthday. hoping to get into town tomorrow and do a little shopping for him. i ordered a set of abc blocks for him but they won't be here in time.
> 
> 78° at 9:30PM - muggy - where you wash your hands and they still feel sticky. but i'm not complaining.
> 
> i had lunch with fred this afternoon. he looked really rough. they cut somemore on his foot - went in about 1-1/2 inches at the little toe side. please remember him when you say your prayers tonight - he could really use them. they are giving him a heavy duty antibiotic so he has a picline in. it's hard on the kidneys so they are watching that also. i just feel so bad for him.
> 
> hope everyone is recovering from accidents, illness or what ever - we could all use a really good rest of the year - actually i would settle for a really good week.
> 
> sam


Sending Fred healing thoughts and energy.


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> My very small front garden, after some young friends had given it a clean-up yesterday afternoon.
> The yucca has been cut back hard- but likewise they are hardy in our climate.
> The last photo shows obvious signs of battle.


Looks so nice, Julie. You must have some wonderful, young friends. That Yucca is gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Looks so nice, Julie. You must have some wonderful, young friends. That Yucca is gorgeous!


I am not sure if you saw last year's photos of the yucca? One of the stems flowered, and I was quite entranced by it- posted photos over a long number of days as the flower bloomed and decayed.

Edit: I know some very special young people- it is most heartening.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> My very small front garden, after some young friends had given it a clean-up yesterday afternoon.
> The yucca has been cut back hard- but likewise they are hardy in our climate.
> The last photo shows obvious signs of battle.


Love your little garden. I wish I had a yucca plant. My aunt had them in here garden they were not as big as yours are but they looked neat.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Love your little garden. I wish I had a yucca plant. My aunt had them in here garden they were not as big as yours are but they looked neat.


When I planted it I was hoping perhaps it was a Cordyline species. I was so uncertain where to put it. You can see how close the house next door! From my sitting room it now nicely screens their sitting room window, without growing too tall.
The stumps should grow babies.
Edit: likewise Caren I am loving your organic expanses!
May the barn rebuild happen fast!


----------



## pacer

NanaCaren said:


> When the granddaughters first came to the farm they were surprised to learn that eggs and milk came from animals before it went to the store. DJ won't eat meat except for pork and some chicken. She always asks to make sure we are not eating Parker, he is a nice pig. She said she ail eat him if he gets mean though. I am hoping she will try other vegetables if she helps grow them.
> As an adult I'd likely do something similar for them. My corn never grows full size always stays feather small.


Have you ever tried making mashed potatoes with cauliflower? I don't know the recipe for it, but I had a coworker who did this and the family could not tell the difference. Could even mix the two together.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> When I planted it I was hoping perhaps it was a Cordyline species. I was so uncertain where to put it. You can see how close the house next door! From my sitting room it now nicely screens their sitting room window, without growing too tall.
> The stumps should grow babies.
> Edit: likewise Caren I am loving your organic expanses!
> May the barn rebuild happen fast!


It is always a good idea to block the neighbors view of your windows. Thank you I enjoy sharing them. 
News on the barn the insurance company is sending someone on Tuesday I believe to check it out again. I hope then It can be cleaned up. The rebuild should go quickly once the clean up is done. We have lots of offers of help to speed it along.


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Have you ever tried making mashed potatoes with cauliflower? I don't know the recipe for it, but I had a coworker who did this and the family could not tell the difference. Could even mix the two together.


I have done that many times everyone can tell the difference, It could be because they help in the kitchen. They do like it. Chrissy makes it often for a change of pace. DJ can taste anything different. I think it is more of a texture than a taste for here.


----------



## NanaCaren

Going to sign off and get some sleep. YIPPIE!!!!!! tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!! 
Good night everyone may your dreams be pleasant and you wake fully rested.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if you saw last year's photos of the yucca? One of the stems flowered, and I was quite entranced by it- posted photos over a long number of days as the flower bloomed and decayed.
> 
> Edit: I know some very special young people- it is most heartening.


Those yuccas must be huge! They usually don't get quite that big here-- I had them at the lake and managed to get a couple the neighbor was going to cut down, not big yet, but hoping. Others are blooming now, yes, I really like them, too.

Sam, prayers for Fred-- must be really hard for him.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Going to sign off and get some sleep. YIPPIE!!!!!! tomorrow is FRIDAY!!!!!!
> Good night everyone may your dreams be pleasant and you wake fully rested.


Love this photo!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Those yuccas must be huge! They usually don't get quite that big here-- I had them at the lake and managed to get a couple the neighbor was going to cut down, not big yet, but hoping. Others are blooming now, yes, I really like them, too.
> 
> Sam, prayers for Fred-- must be really hard for him.


The flowers from last year.


----------



## pacer

Sam...The family looks awesome. Thanks for sharing their beautiful smiles with us.

Daralene....Sending huge hugs to you in this difficult time. 

I would comment on more but am really fighting for sleep right now. I have this next week off from work but busy with vacation Bible school. As of 2 days ago the preregistration indicates 320 children coming. This number will surely get higher. 

Matthew started his summer art class tonight. He was so nervous as his instructor is someone new and Matthew was not sure how he was getting home. I picked him up. He wanted a small stool so he could work at the pottery wheel. This meant he would have to go to another art room and ask for one. Too difficult of a task for him so he paced at the back wall. I told him I would go with him, but his comment was-"There are people in that room." I went by myself and requested a short stool for him which was not a problem. Amazing what fear he has of people. He does well with the special needs adults in his class. There are 3 aides helping with the class as well. One aide has worked with all of these special needs students and knows what help they do and don't need. Of course the people know me as well so some of the young ladies in the class were showing me their paper hearts with love messages. They were so proud. Matthew works independently for the most part. The new instructor and one of the new aides have quite a bit of experience with pottery so Matthew was feeling much better when I picked him up. I will be excited to see what he does this summer. He will do some art with clay and some time drawing. I am glad he has the opportunity to explore different forms of art. One guy in the class is more severe autistic and pinches clay most of the class. Matthew says the stuff the guy makes is pretty neat. He stays clear of the guy and gives him his space that he needs. I think it is so touching that Matthew compliments what the guy can achieve. It is so neat to see the expression of appreciation for what each of these students can achieve rather than viewing what they cannot do. This is a class that gives challenged people a chance to be comfortable.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> The flowers from last year.


They are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> The flowers from last year.


Oh my word!! Those are amazing! I don't remember them from last year.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> They are so beautiful. Thanks for sharing them with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Oh my word!! Those are amazing! I don't remember them from last year.


I posted enough to bore people to tears!!!!!


----------



## iamsam

i used to do this all the time - just cook them both like you do for mashed potatoes - drain - pour them together and mash away. sour cream really makes them good. --- sam



pacer said:


> Have you ever tried making mashed potatoes with cauliflower? I don't know the recipe for it, but I had a coworker who did this and the family could not tell the difference. Could even mix the two together.


----------



## Bulldog

What has happened to Daralene?
Julie, your yucca plant is awesome. I love your little garden.
Caren, your garden is looking good. How wonderful all the fresh produce is.
I love yellow corn and fix it in the husk in the microwave. It is so good this time of year.
Sam, Fred will certainly be lifted up. So glad you had a good outing with Kathy.


----------



## iamsam

no you didn't Julie - we were all anxiously awaiting the next day's picture - we were loving it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I posted enough to bore people to tears!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> What has happened to Daralene?
> Julie, your yucca plant is awesome. I love your little garden.
> Caren, your garden is looking good. How wonderful all the fresh produce is.
> I love yellow corn and fix it in the husk in the microwave. It is so good this time of year.
> Sam, Fred will certainly be lifted up. So glad you had a good outing with Kathy.


Thanks, Betty! The yucca evidently loves it's spot!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> no you didn't Julie - we were all anxiously awaiting the next day's picture - we were loving it. --- sam


That's nice to know Sam- you are obviously well caught up with all the chatter! How are you this evening?!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sam --- Prayers for Fred....so happy to hear that you were out on the mower -- glad it's working and that the weather cooperated. I know you like doing it.

Glad you got to see Kathy---keep wanting to mention how much I like her new hairstyle---quite a difference and donating to such a good cause.

I think a yucca plant or two are going to find their way into my front garden...they do okay here and come back most years; just don't get as big as yours, Julie.

Yea for Friday!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sam --- Prayers for Fred....so happy to hear that you were out on the mower -- glad it's working and that the weather cooperated. I know you like doing it.
> 
> Glad you got to see Kathy---keep wanting to mention how much I like her new hairstyle---quite a difference and donating to such a good cause.
> 
> I think a yucca plant or two is going to find their way into my front garden...they do okay here and come back most years; just don't get as big as yours, Julie.
> 
> Yea for Friday!


And of course we don't suffer the kind of winters that you get!


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, so sorry about your accident.
> I had my own accident tonight. Ran over a triangle curb, with a tree stump in it. Trying to pay attention to bicyclist with sun in my eyes. Tow truck out on another call took forever. Hurt something underneath, I need a new tire, and front bumper damage. But being a small town 8 people stopped to help me. And Al was very understanding.


I'm so very glad you are okay and that so many people stopped to help. Hope the vehicle is easily fixed though it sounds several things need done.


----------



## kehinkle

Kansas g-ma said:


> The shawl is just lovely-- pattern? TY Rude, sorry, the other things are darling, esp the pink set. I'm in "shawl mode" right now!!!


Pm me with your email. I'll see if I have it with me.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Hello Kaye! Thank you thought I'd show a different view. He had so much fun planting it, he has another one too but so far no peas have come up. Might be because he didn't cover them, just checked them and they are sprouting. I will tell Seth when I see him. Hi Carly.
> HUGS back to you.


 Love the pic of the cup, DJs tomato is off the chain, wish ours were doing that well.
Yay on peas, ours survived the hail thankfully. Carly said hi back. 
Her bed was delivered and assembled today, I had put a day bed on layaway for her, and then we got a good air mattress and an egg crate mattress to put on top of that so it's nice and comfy. 
David will be home tomorrow, then he's off until after vacation I think. My brother called tonight to say he's going to go fishing for the 4th of July if we want to go with, we'll probably go for 2 of the 4 days, it's about a 2 hour drive or so to where he's going to be and he's taking the boat. 
I want to go to the country music festival with Jamie, that will be soooo much fun for her. 
HUGS


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


So sorry for the loss of your Aunt, I know she will be missed, but you are right, relief from the pain is good, and celebrating the life she lived is the way to go. I also hope that your other Aunt handled the trip and all with little or no ill effects. 
HUGS dear!!!!!!!!!!
Carly said she is sorry also. 
She said I sure talk to a lot of people from all over.


----------



## Poledra65

Poledra65 wrote:
Me too. LOL



Pup lover said:


> :thumbup:


 :shock: Carly asked how old Christopher (my son) is now, I told her 29, she said oh he's old!!! :roll: :roll:  
I asked her if he was old, good Lord what was I, ancient? lol At least she had the good sense to blush. lololol


----------



## Poledra65

nittergma said:


> Me too! I love the idea! My daughter has some tee shirts, I might try that too.


So does David, so I want to use them for something useful and a quilt he can use in the semi is a great use. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Then -- I must be ancient---give her my regards and good luck with the fishing trip...sounds like fun. So, does the country music fest -- they have several around here and people talk about them that it sounds like the original Woodstock music fest!



Poledra65 said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Me too. LOL
> 
> :shock: Carly asked how old Christopher (my son) is now, I told her 29, she said oh he's old!!! :roll: :roll:
> I asked her if he was old, good Lord what was I, ancient? lol At least she had the good sense to blush. lololol


----------



## Poledra65

Railyn said:


> Yesterday I was in a dr's waiting room "frogging" a scarf I was working on. 300+ stitches on the needle and I was taking them off one by one. There was a very chatting gentleman and he asked me what I was doing, etc. Then he looked at DH and asked him if he understood what I was doing. It was funny at the time but it doesn't translate well to words.
> We had a lovely 2 inches of much needed rain a few days ago and are under a thunder storm alert currently. We so need the rain. We can do without a tornado however.
> Must get busy. The housework can no longer by ignored. (Ugh)


LOL! When we start talking knitting, they think we've changed languages. lol
I agree, you do NOT need a tornado of any strength.


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Then -- I must be ancient---give her my regards and good luck with the fishing trip...sounds like fun. So, does the country music fest -- they have several around here and people talk about them that it sounds like the original Woodstock music fest!


 She said hi back. The trip should be a blast, I enjoy spending time with Lewis, love music festivals of any type but country would probably be my favorite. 

Carly got to talk to Julie on Skype yesterday morning, she is still amazed that we can talk to each other and see each other around the world.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Sam, Bentley has sure grown. He is a little doll. Loved the family picture. Hiedi is truly blessed. All beautiful kids.
> Carol, I am so sorry you are having so many repair issues. I'm right there with you. We still have some to do from tornado damage and I start all the dental work I have to have Monday.
> Joy, we all are just so glad you weren't hurt. Accidents happen. Glad Al was understanding.
> Kaye, give Carley a great big hug for us and enjoy your haircut outing. My granddaughter who lives with us during school is named Carley.Small World.


 Carly said hi back, it is a small world. Shes having a blast, taking to her mom on the phone right now to say good night, and of course tell her everything that she did today. lolol


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Then -- I must be ancient---give her my regards and good luck with the fishing trip...sounds like fun. So, does the country music fest -- they have several around here and people talk about them that it sounds like the original Woodstock music fest!


I have to be even more ancient!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> She said hi back. The trip should be a blast, I enjoy spending time with Lewis, love music festivals of any type but country would probably be my favorite.
> 
> Carly got to talk to Julie on Skype yesterday morning, she is still amazed that we can talk to each other and see each other around the world.


It is great though to skype- isn't it- not so very long, and I will be limited to those with a skype connection! not long, and you will all be heading out! (on vacation)


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, forgot to say what a handsome family you have.
Prayers for those that need it.


----------



## iamsam

definitely time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

thanks joy - i think they are pretty special. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, forgot to say what a handsome family you have.
> Prayers for those that need it.


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> The flowers from last year.


I have only ever seen a Yucca flower once and that was here in Scotland,my neighbour had one in the house but decided to plant it outside,couldn't have been more than 3 feet tall but it flowered and the flower was indeed spectacular,one and only time it has flowered,plant is still there but that's all


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Do you think the reason your corn stays small is because of your short growing season? I know here corn is one of the first crops planted usually about the middle of April. And it's usually at least the middle of Aug before it's ready to be harvested.
> Hope DJ will widen her eating choices with so much good, fresh produce from your garden.


There are varieties of corn that will produce in a short season, I have had corn every year but one in the last 30 but this may be number 2, the way the weather is progressing. The varieties I grow have maturity days of 55-65


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> We never grew corn ourselves since a farmer friend was so generous with his. My parents always grew corn but only white corn. They always called yellow corn "field corn"! And I really don't care for yellow corn... the two taste completely different.


Field corn is very different(much less flavor) from the yellow sweet corn I grow in the garden


----------



## RookieRetiree

The varieties of yucca here tend to flower every year. I'm watching a PBS special - Masterpiece Mysteries - Case Histories which about the cases of a Scottish Private Detective - and this episode starts with a body floating in the Firth of Forth--that really intrigued me so I've been looking up Edinburgh geography....quite interesting. I tried to sleep, but think I'll be up for awhile now.



agnescr said:


> I have only ever seen a Yucca flower once and that was here in Scotland,my neighbour had one in the house but decided to plant it outside,couldn't have been more than 3 feet tall but it flowered and the flower was indeed spectacular,one and only time it has flowered,plant is still there but that's all


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, great picture of Quinn, he's so cute.
Julie the blooms on your plant seem enormous! Beautiful, of course something like that would never grow here. I saw one once while on vacation, seems o e the blooms smelled really good?

We went to a pot luck supper/retirement party tonight, it was great to visit with so many friends from work, many of us worked together for more than 35 yrs. 
Tomorrow we have to set up everything for the quilt show Sat & I have to make a big pot of soup for that too.
Tonight I found out my friends Dad passed away night before last, a blessing as he has been bedridden with ALS for several months but sad as he was such a nice man. I will try to get a lasagna. Made in the morning to drop off to my friend.
Well, time for sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> I have only ever seen a Yucca flower once and that was here in Scotland,my neighbour had one in the house but decided to plant it outside,couldn't have been more than 3 feet tall but it flowered and the flower was indeed spectacular,one and only time it has flowered,plant is still there but that's all


I am wondering if the 4 stems left, since yesterday's pruning will flower, and whether they will flower together. spectacular they definitely are!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Agnes, great picture of Quinn, he's so cute.
> Julie the blooms on your plant seem enormous! Beautiful, of course something like that would never grow here. I saw one once while on vacation, seems o e the blooms smelled really good?
> 
> We went to a pot luck supper/retirement party tonight, it was great to visit with so many friends from work, many of us worked together for more than 35 yrs.
> Tomorrow we have to set up everything for the quilt show Sat & I have to make a big pot of soup for that too.
> Tonight I found out my friends Dad passed away night before last, a blessing as he has been bedridden with ALS for several months but sad as he was such a nice man. I will try to get a lasagna. Made in the morning to drop off to my friend.
> Well, time for sleep.


Size was certainly a feature of that blossom, smell I can't recall noticing.
Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## agnescr

Rookie


RookieRetiree said:


> The varieties of yucca here tend to flower every year. I'm watching a PBS special - Masterpiece Mysteries - Case Histories which about the cases of a Scottish Private Detective - and this episode starts with a body floating in the Firth of Forth--that really intrigued me so I've been looking up Edinburgh geography....quite interesting. I tried to sleep, but think I'll be up for awhile now.


Rookie I live the other side of the Forth in the Kingdom of Fife,and is it Rebus,staring Ken Stott you are watching?If so his creator Ian Rankin is a Fifer born just 6 miles from where I stay


----------



## agnescr

Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see

pattern I am using

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.

Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.

Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see
> 
> pattern I am using
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


The colour shift has to be very subtle in the yarn you are using!
I have a Travelling Vine on my needles in a very similar hue, - but mohair- does not do the pattern great justice- but I am familiar with it- and did not need too much challenge. The colour shift on mine seems to show up OK. the photo gives the colour a lot less intense than it is to the eye!
I love this 'ethereal' design you are working!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


Do I recall your DS is growing grapes- or am I way off beam? Fantastic to have their own lake- love the Chateau- wish I took as good a photo, consistently, as you do! You are photogenic, the children are naturally, too.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> Love this photo!


Thanks.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks.


Good morning Caren! still Friday here- (less than two hours though!)


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a damp Great Bend, 18.8c/66f at 6:14 in the morning. Drizzly rain with promises of it lasting all day. 

Today's coffee, opps seems as if someone has finished it off. 

Gentle healing hugs for everyone, an extra hug for those needing a bit of TLC.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sassafras, you may have already found this post- but thought you would be interested if you have not- found in tonight's 'other crafts.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265657-1.html


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


Good morning Purple! Welcome home! Glad you had a good time with the GKs. 
The wool I ordered when Purple and I went yarn shopping a couple of weeks ago has finally arrived - I plan to make a jacket with it. It's a King Cole double knitting called Country Tweed Lucky Heather. It's a green/magenta/grey mix so it will be interesting to see how it knits up.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning Caren! still Friday here- (less than two hours though!)


Good really early morning Julie. The house is extra quiet this morning even the dogs are still asleep. Knittums however has been up since the wee early hours.

It is Friday here


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good really early morning Julie. The house is extra quiet this morning even the dogs are still asleep. Knittums however has been up since the wee early hours.
> 
> It is Friday here


Just that small window, where you and I are in the same day! Great photos, as always!


----------



## agnescr

Lurker 2 said:


> The colour shift has to be very subtle in the yarn you are using!
> I have a Travelling Vine on my needles in a very similar hue, - but mohair- does not do the pattern great justice- but I am familiar with it- and did not need too much challenge. The colour shift on mine seems to show up OK. the photo gives the colour a lot less intense than it is to the eye!
> I love this 'ethereal' design you are working!


Looks good Julie :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


Very nice pics...as usual


----------



## Lurker 2

agnescr said:


> Looks good Julie :thumbup:


Thanks Agnes!


----------



## agnescr

angelam said:


> Good morning Purple! Welcome home! Glad you had a good time with the GKs.
> The wool I ordered when Purple and I went yarn shopping a couple of weeks ago has finally arrived - I plan to make a jacket with it. It's a King Cole double knitting called Country Tweed Lucky Heather. It's a green/magenta/grey mix so it will be interesting to see how it knits up.


Will look forward to see how it knits up....pic of pattern you plan to use?


----------



## agnescr

NanaCaren said:


> Good really early morning Julie. The house is extra quiet this morning even the dogs are still asleep. Knittums however has been up since the wee early hours.
> 
> It is Friday here


think Kittums would have found its self in another room had that been me lol


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


Good afternoon. What lovely smiles everyone has. The lake looks so peaceful, I imagine it is nice to sit out and enjoy in the evenings. Love the Chateau and the gardens.


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> think Kittums would have found its self in another room had that been me lol


I tell here to lay down and go to sleep most times she does. This morning she had to wake the dogs who looked at her like she was crazy and went beck to sleep. I was up for motogp.


----------



## nittergma

Good morning Caren, I love your garden avatar.


NanaCaren said:


> Good afternoon. What lovely smiles everyone has. The lake looks so peaceful, I imagine it is nice to sit out and enjoy in the evenings. Love the Chateau and the gardens.


----------



## Bulldog

Agnes, I am in awe of your beautiful shawls and your taste for color is wonderful.
Josphine, you are so photogenic. Such a pretty lady and your grandsons are precious. The Chatteau is beautiful and love DSSs lake.
Julie, I love your scarf. I plan to do one, Cashmeregma made a beautiful one and was very encouraging in offering advice.
Caren, Knittums is just so darn cute. Know you all are enjoying her/him?


----------



## Bulldog

Angelam, forgot to mention your beautiful yarn. Be sure and post pics of your project.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pacer said:


> Matthew started his summer art class tonight. I think it is so touching that Matthew compliments what the guy can achieve. It is so neat to see the expression of appreciation for what each of these students can achieve rather than viewing what they cannot do. This is a class that gives challenged people a chance to be comfortable.


How wonderful for Matthew to have this opportunity and that the leaders seem to deal well with students like Matthew. Matthew's observation is very interesting (and yours).


----------



## NanaCaren

agnescr said:


> Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see
> 
> pattern I am using
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


Your shawl is looking perfect so far, love the colour.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> The flowers from last year.


WOW-- thanks for repeating them.


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Good morning Caren, I love your garden avatar.


Good morning. Thank you thought it was time for a bit of a change.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Agnes, I am in awe of your beautiful shawls and your taste for color is wonderful.
> Josphine, you are so photogenic. Such a pretty lady and your grandsons are precious. The Chatteau is beautiful and love DSSs lake.
> Julie, I love your scarf. I plan to do one, Cashmeregma made a beautiful one and was very encouraging in offering advice.
> Caren, Knittums is just so darn cute. Know you all are enjoying her/him?


Thanks Betty! It was supposed to have been a scarf, but I was not given quite enough of the yarn- an old friend of mine from Christchurch kindly sent me a bundle of odds and ends- she does a lot of knitting for her 8 grandchildren (at least I think she has 8) - I will seam it into a cowl!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> WOW-- thanks for repeating them.


The large spear of immature blooms came up overnight- it was quite startling! But did confirm that it was Yucca- not cordyline.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Poledra65 said:


> I want to go to the country music festival with Jamie, that will be soooo much fun for her.
> HUGS


There's not enough tea in China to get ME to the local country music festival-- it really is a big deal but lots of drinking, very skimpy clothes, extremely loud, etc. And I don't like being in the sun that much. When I lived at the lake I could walk out to the overlook and hear the music just fine.


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


Fantastic, thanks for sharing. Wow he is growing up. Happy Birthday Bentley.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Sorry to hear about your mum. I can so relate to the stress fractures. I've had a couple in my ankles and walked on them for several weeks before the break showed up on x-ray (I was working at the time and had no choice) and the dr. finally put on a cast. HOpe she heals just as quickly this time as last.
> How about another picture of Serena? I know she's changing almost day by day.
> Junek


Thanks, and I will try post another photo hopefully on the weekend. Hectic day again today.


----------



## sugarsugar

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


Sorry to hear that you have more sad news. HUGS


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Betty! It was supposed to have been a scarf, but I was not given quite enough of the yarn- an old friend of mine from Christchurch kindly sent me a bundle of odds and ends- she does a lot of knitting for her 8 grandchildren (at least I think she has 8) - I will seam it into a cowl!


That cowl should keep your shoulders cozy during winter.


----------



## agnescr

Bulldog said:


> Agnes, I am in awe of your beautiful shawls and your taste for color is wonderful.
> Josphine, you are so photogenic. Such a pretty lady and your grandsons are precious. The Chatteau is beautiful and love DSSs lake.
> Julie, I love your scarf. I plan to do one, Cashmeregma made a beautiful one and was very encouraging in offering advice.
> Caren, Knittums is just so darn cute. Know you all are enjoying her/him?


Thank you for the compliments


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Pup lover, congrats to DH--quite an accomplishment!
> 
> D, my condolences on your aunt's passing.
> 
> Still reading rather than knitting...
> 
> Today my DGD the younger turned one.


Birthday wishes for the birthday girl!!
Junek


----------



## agnescr

jknappva said:


> Birthday wishes for the birthday girl!!
> Junek


Will add my Birthday wishes to June's :-D


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> My very small front garden, after some young friends had given it a clean-up yesterday afternoon.
> The yucca has been cut back hard- but likewise they are hardy in our climate.
> The last photo shows obvious signs of battle.


From the size of it even after the trim, it would soon be "knocking on your door"!!
Glad you could get help with yard work.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sounds like some dedicated people helping in that class.
I hope Matthew will let us see some of his work. What a wonderful opportunity for him!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted enough to bore people to tears!!!!!


Not at all, Julie. I loved seeing them. Thanks for the reminder of how beautiful the flowers were!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


Glad you're back home. I know you had a grand time!
Love the pictures. Your oldest GS sure looks like you. Handsome boys and lovely grandma!


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp Great Bend, 18.8c/66f at 6:14 in the morning. Drizzly rain with promises of it lasting all day.
> 
> Today's coffee, opps seems as if someone has finished it off.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for everyone, an extra hug for those needing a bit of TLC.


Good morning, Caren! Glad there was another cuppa waiting. I'm ready for another cup.
I know you have a multitude of things to do today...you always do.
Any news from your dear step-dad. I hope he's doing as well as possible.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Good morning Purple! Welcome home! Glad you had a good time with the GKs.
> The wool I ordered when Purple and I went yarn shopping a couple of weeks ago has finally arrived - I plan to make a jacket with it. It's a King Cole double knitting called Country Tweed Lucky Heather. It's a green/magenta/grey mix so it will be interesting to see how it knits up.


I look forward to seeing this. I know it will be lovely.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> I tell here to lay down and go to sleep most times she does. This morning she had to wake the dogs who looked at her like she was crazy and went beck to sleep. I was up for motogp.


Our cats accommodate our sleeping habits most nights. They sleep with us. Of course we have separate rooms. 
My cat is almost 12 years old and has slept with me since I got her as a tiny kitten except for the first month or so. At that time, she was so small I was afraid I might roll over on her. She slept in her carrier because she's such a dark color, I was afraid I wouldn't see her and step on her during the night.
Junek


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> I posted enough to bore people to tears!!!!!


Well I remember, and was NOT bored at all!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, thank you so much. The watercolor pics were lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> That cowl should keep your shoulders cozy during winter.


And will go with a lot in my wardrobe!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> From the size of it even after the trim, it would soon be "knocking on your door"!!
> Glad you could get help with yard work.
> Junek


It just about was- I can assure you the leaves are uncomfortably sharp!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Not at all, Julie. I loved seeing them. Thanks for the reminder of how beautiful the flowers were!
> Junek


Won't it be great if the younger stems flower together! I shall have to wait and see!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Well I remember, and was NOT bored at all!


That is nice to know!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you so much. The watercolor pics were lovely.


I thought she was really talented!


----------



## pacer

Just doing a quick catch up before heading out to church for the day. VBS preparation in the morning and knitting group in the afternoon. VBS will keep me extremely busy this week, but the energy of the children is so exciting. It is so neat to fill our sanctuary with children and volunteers and seeing all the excitement build throughout the week. I will be taking pictures throughout the week and doing other tasks as needed. I have already started taking pictures this past week. 

June...Matthew will share some pictures of his art work, but sometimes I don't get to see what he is doing in class when he is trying to do something special for me or someone else. 

Sam...Happy Birthday to Bentley. Give him lots of hugs and kisses and plenty of cake. Saying prayers for Fred as well. 

Julie...Can't wait to see this year's yucca flower.

Shirley's color conversation is wonderful. I am loving it and enjoying the "aha" moments as others start to grasp it better.

Take care today. May you find many blessings in the day. We are blessed people in so many ways even though we do face challenges.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not Rebus -- the detective's name is Jackson Brodie--

http://www.yidio.com/show/case-histories?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Search&t_source=64&gclid=CN2MjeWD974CFYJaMgodsFMAHw



agnescr said:


> Rookie
> 
> Rookie I live the other side of the Forth in the Kingdom of Fife,and is it Rebus,staring Ken Stott you are watching?If so his creator Ian Rankin is a Fifer born just 6 miles from where I stay


----------



## Bonnie7591

Agnes, that shawl is going to be another beauty. Can't wait to see it done.
Angela, such pretty yarn should make a great sweater.
Pacer, great that Matthew has access to such good classes.
All the photos are so nice, thanks for sharing.
Well, must get moving, have a good day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Looks like a wonderful time -- that Chateu is gorgeous...can I have a garden like that?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


----------



## RookieRetiree

My thoughts for the day --- thanks for the second cup.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp Great Bend, 18.8c/66f at 6:14 in the morning. Drizzly rain with promises of it lasting all day.
> 
> Today's coffee, opps seems as if someone has finished it off.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for everyone, an extra hug for those needing a bit of TLC.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the yarn and can't wait to see it all made up.



angelam said:


> Good morning Purple! Welcome home! Glad you had a good time with the GKs.
> The wool I ordered when Purple and I went yarn shopping a couple of weeks ago has finally arrived - I plan to make a jacket with it. It's a King Cole double knitting called Country Tweed Lucky Heather. It's a green/magenta/grey mix so it will be interesting to see how it knits up.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think we commented last time that the plant reminded us of the plant from "Little House of Horrrors" --- "Feed me - Feed me!"



jknappva said:


> From the size of it even after the trim, it would soon be "knocking on your door"!!
> Glad you could get help with yard work.
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Not a very good night for sleeping so I'm off to see if I can at least get an hour or so--I took one mild sedative to help.

PurpleFi - love the photos. Caren, good luck with the garden.

Since my DS's cats are now more familiar with me and come out more often, I have to be very careful where I step or try to sit---I think I got used to looking out for them by the time I left.


----------



## angelam

RookieRetiree said:


> Not Rebus -- the detective's name is Jackson Brodie--
> 
> http://www.yidio.com/show/case-histories?utm_source=Google&utm_medium=Search&t_source=64&gclid=CN2MjeWD974CFYJaMgodsFMAHw


Seem to remember reading a book with a detective called Jackson Brodie. After looking up your link I think the books were by Kate Atkinson. She doesn't specifically write detective stories but that name has cropped up in a couple of her books that I've read.


----------



## gagesmom

Ok it is Friday the 13th.going on 10:45am and I am no in Port Dover.

All is good though. I decided that I wasn't going to go because it was raining this morning. I don't have any rain gear and I sure did not want to spend my day all soggy. So a friend of ours who has never been went with Greg instead. I am happy for him cuz he will have a great time and love it.

Gage is gone to Nana's for the day and I am in my Jammies with the dogs and I am stitchin n bitchin today. 

Life is good. :thumbup: 

I really have to go back and catch up now, went to sleep last night instead of signing on.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> Our cats accommodate our sleeping habits most nights. They sleep with us. Of course we have separate rooms.
> My cat is almost 12 years old and has slept with me since I got her as a tiny kitten except for the first month or so. At that time, she was so small I was afraid I might roll over on her. Junek


I'd echo that-- my old queen, 17 yrs old, and with me since a tiny kitten, loves being on my lap, complains if she doesn't get enough lap time, and sleeps with me unless it is a restless night. And responds when I ask her a question. Very talkative, this one. And if I shout, "Mom sittin'"" a couple times as I back up to my recliner, she gets out of the way.


----------



## machriste

angelam said:


> Seem to remember reading a book with a detective called Jackson Brodie. After looking up your link I think the books were by Kate Atkinson. She doesn't specifically write detective stories but that name has cropped up in a couple of her books that I've read.


Jackson Brodie--That's a great name for a character. Once when I was the admin. of an assisted living, we had a resident named Dyce Millard. I always thought that would be a good name for a character in a mystery.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Just doing a quick catch up before heading out to church for the day. VBS preparation in the morning and knitting group in the afternoon. VBS will keep me extremely busy this week, but the energy of the children is so exciting. It is so neat to fill our sanctuary with children and volunteers and seeing all the excitement build throughout the week. I will be taking pictures throughout the week and doing other tasks as needed. I have already started taking pictures this past week.
> 
> June...Matthew will share some pictures of his art work, but sometimes I don't get to see what he is doing in class when he is trying to do something special for me or someone else.
> 
> Sam...Happy Birthday to Bentley. Give him lots of hugs and kisses and plenty of cake. Saying prayers for Fred as well.
> 
> Julie...Can't wait to see this year's yucca flower.
> 
> Shirley's color conversation is wonderful. I am loving it and enjoying the "aha" moments as others start to grasp it better.
> 
> Take care today. May you find many blessings in the day. We are blessed people in so many ways even though we do face challenges.


They don't seem to flower on a regular basis here- we may have to exercise considerable patience!


----------



## jknappva

I'm so glad Matthew has a creative class he can attend during summer. I can understand him wanting to keep what he's working on to himself until he has it completed. I'm looking forward to seeing his work.
VBS is so exciting. I loved it when I was growing up and my children always enjoyed it. 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> I think we commented last time that the plant reminded us of the plant from "Little House of Horrrors" --- "Feed me - Feed me!"


I haven't thought of that movie in years. It was a real hoot!!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Thank you everybody for your love, prayers and concern. We are going to make it through this side by side. Surprising how it doesn't seem real most of the time. I am trying to keep busy and not dwell on things other than good memories. Some hard things to still deal with but we can do it.

Yay!! Pup Lover, so glad boards were passed.

Melody...Sounds like good news with the shop being bought. Sure hope this means you still have a job.

What a cutie Quinn is. Aren't grandparents the luckiest people in the world!!!!

Looks like the gardens are coming along well. Had some of our plants that were to get planted die while we were away but the garden is still alive so I guess we had rain while we were gone.

Sorry to hear about the repairs to the roof still going on Cmaliza and how long it is taking to get the car repaired. Things that you didn't cause but just happen and upset life to no end. It is an awful feeling to have water damage and roofs falling in and has been going on for you for so long. Then a brand new car smashed in through no fault of your own. Hope the resolutions that seem to be happening now take care of it all.

Sassafras, that sun in the eyes is terrible and blinding. So sorry you had that run in with the curb, but better that than the bicyclist if it had to be one or the other. So glad you weren't hurt but does sounds serious for the car.

OhioJoy...What a work of love you are doing by not only sewing together the afghan but putting all the information with each square. A lot of organizing and then being basically designing and organizing them for putting together. Glad Nittergma is going to be able to help. Thank you sooooo much. And we thought knitting them was difficult. Nothing to the time put into the final steps of putting it all together.

Julie...Your workshop was such a success and some of the most beautiful sweaters I have seen coming out of it.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Ok it is Friday the 13th.going on 10:45am and I am no in Port Dover.
> 
> All is good though. I decided that I wasn't going to go because it was raining this morning. I don't have any rain gear and I sure did not want to spend my day all soggy. So a friend of ours who has never been went with Greg instead. I am happy for him cuz he will have a great time and love it.
> 
> Gage is gone to Nana's for the day and I am in my Jammies with the dogs and I am stitchin n bitchin today.
> 
> Life is good. :thumbup:
> 
> I really have to go back and catch up now, went to sleep last night instead of signing on.


Sounds like a relaxing day. Can't blame you for not wanting to be wet all day.
Another darling knit!
Junek


----------



## martina

jknappva said:


> I haven't thought of that movie in years. It was a real hoot!!
> Junek


We went to a performance of that at our local theatre and we had a whale of a time. Would love to do it again.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Last year I took video's and sent them to a friend. Still getting sprinkles not as heavily as earlier today.


You would love the thunderstorms we saw in Florida. Oh my did it get dark. Even the waitresses at the restaurant were looking. Right over where dad was buried. Lightning bolts were coming down and really close and huge. They kept landing in the same place. I hope it was a lake and not a home. Then when we got back to the hotel in Tampa, I opened the balcony doors to look out and this huge bolt of lightning came down so close the hairs on my arm stood up. Boy did that get the adrenaline going. Saw it right as I put my head out. Hmmmmm wonder what the heavens were telling me. LOL Told DH it was a message from dad.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> My thoughts for the day --- thanks for the second cup.


You are most welcome. I need a second cup today for sure. :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> You would love the thunderstorms we saw in Florida. Oh my did it get dark. Even the waitresses at the restaurant were looking. Right over where dad was buried. Lightning bolts were coming down and really close and huge. They kept landing in the same place. I hope it was a lake and not a home. Then when we got back to the hotel in Tampa, I opened the balcony doors to look out and this huge bolt of lightning came down so close the hairs on my arm stood up. Boy did that get the adrenaline going. Saw it right as I put my head out. Hmmmmm wonder what the heavens were telling me. LOL Told DH it was a message from dad.


That soundalike a wonderful storm. Would have been something to see. Last year when we were at KAP I video taped the thunder and lightening storm and sent it to a friend, He loved it.


----------



## gagesmom

phew caught up now and I am going to go for now.11:20am and I should run he laundry up to the laundry room. Glad I got all my dishes done yesterday before going to the school.

Picking a movie and then going to knit til the laundry is done. :thumbup: 

check in later.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is great though to skype- isn't it- not so very long, and I will be limited to those with a skype connection! not long, and you will all be heading out! (on vacation)


But Skype is definitely better than nothing and we get to see each other when it is working properly. lolol :wink:

We head out on Monday.  
Talked to my brother last night and we'll probably be going up camping and fishing with him on Sat and Sun over the 4th of July weekend, will be fun to go out and play on the boat.


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


How gorgeous!!! 
Welcome home, it's fun to go but I agree, it's always nice to come home.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a damp Great Bend, 18.8c/66f at 6:14 in the morning. Drizzly rain with promises of it lasting all day.
> 
> Today's coffee, opps seems as if someone has finished it off.
> 
> Gentle healing hugs for everyone, an extra hug for those needing a bit of TLC.


Morning Caren, Kitten is really growing isn't she. Love the coffee and sweet, that would hit the spot about now, I have had my coffee though. 
Love the sky. 
Have a great day, we have yet more errands to run so will be in and out I am sure. 
Hugs


----------



## Poledra65

The traveling vine looks great Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Kansas g-ma said:


> How wonderful for Matthew to have this opportunity and that the leaders seem to deal well with students like Matthew. Matthew's observation is very interesting (and yours).


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> The traveling vine looks great Julie. :thumbup:


it will be nice and cosy, I suspect! How is Carly?


----------



## Lurker 2

a funny for this morning- keep watching right to the end!

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> it will be nice and cosy, I suspect! How is Carly?


Cosy and warm are good for sure. 
Carly is doing good, she is having fun, she got her hair cut yesterday while I was getting mine trimmed and the roots touched up, I let her decide what cut she wanted and how short. Told her mom about it after the fact and as she said, as long as we don't leave one side long and one side really short or something, she's completely fine with it. lolol... But I already knew that, as long as it's easy to take care of she's good with it. :wink:


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Moving a bit of thyme today from it's protected nursery area to the side of the new vegetable bed. This patch is about 4feet be 4 feet. It is going to be moved to the new garden as part of the walking area. The piece I moved had grown onto the stone pathway.


Looks wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

agnescr said:


> hello been a quiet day here, no hospital visiting today but was at knitting club this morning,dry in the morning raining in afternoon.
> Hugs and kind thoughts for who ever needs them .....infact
> ((((((((hugs for everyone))))))))))
> 
> This was Quinn this morning at his greatgrandads


HUGS back at you!!!! 
Quinn is just a little cutie pie and so happy, wouldn't it be fantastic if he and Bentley could play together.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My very small front garden, after some young friends had given it a clean-up yesterday afternoon.
> The yucca has been cut back hard- but likewise they are hardy in our climate.
> The last photo shows obvious signs of battle.


They did a fabulous job, wonderful that they came and helped.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, caught up for the time being, so off to get some other things done. 
Hope you all have a great day, hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Polders bring on the phone trying to keep up I think I mussed who Carly is and her age...niece? Cousin? 

Called about computer and was told part was in and they hoped to have it ready before closing today. Sure hope so.

Pacer that is a lot of kids in VBS. Is your church a large one? I enjoyed working with vbs years ago. 

Prayers for SAMs friend Fred.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Cosy and warm are good for sure.
> Carly is doing good, she is having fun, she got her hair cut yesterday while I was getting mine trimmed and the roots touched up, I let her decide what cut she wanted and how short. Told her mom about it after the fact and as she said, as long as we don't leave one side long and one side really short or something, she's completely fine with it. lolol... But I already knew that, as long as it's easy to take care of she's good with it. :wink:


I could do with cosy right now! it is down to 6.3 outside- remembering ours is a damp cold. The house has cooled to 13 degrees. I have on polar fleece rather than wool, and it sure ain't half as warm! The barometer says it should be sunny. Certainly we have a very full moon, and the sky seems quite clear. We will be having a talent night at church next month, so I will be taking my knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> They did a fabulous job, wonderful that they came and helped.


I was so glad- what was more it was voluntary- I had not had to ask- they offered!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Morning Caren, Kitten is really growing isn't she. Love the coffee and sweet, that would hit the spot about now, I have had my coffee though.
> Love the sky.
> Have a great day, we have yet more errands to run so will be in and out I am sure.
> Hugs


Good afternoon Kaye, yes she is getting bigger and seems to have even more energy. :shock: Thanks the sky has been very cooperative of late, just lovely to watch at the end of a long day. 
I am in and out today again, getting a few little things caught up that I've been neglecting. 
HUGS


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I could do with cosy right now! it is down to 6.3 outside- remembering ours is a damp cold. The house has cooled to 13 degrees. I have on polar fleece rather than wool, and it sure ain't half as warm! The barometer says it should be sunny. Certainly we have a very full moon, and the sky seems quite clear. We will be having a talent night at church next month, so I will be taking my knitting.


I am with you about the fleece not being as warm, everyone told me it was warmer. HAHA no it isn't, give me a good wool sweater for the cooler months any day. Sounds as if it is pretty chilly there for you.


----------



## martina

NanaCaren said:


> I am with you about the fleece not being as warm, everyone told me it was warmer. HAHA no it isn't, give me a good wool sweater for the cooler months any day. Sounds as if it is pretty chilly there for you.


Fleece can be very warm, like most things it depends on the type you get.


----------



## NanaCaren

martina said:


> Fleece can be very warm, like most things it depends on the type you get.


That is true I had a wind proof fleece a long time ago but still needed two layers of fleece. Most of the wool I have is tightly knitted or felted making it warmer.


----------



## NanaCaren

Kansas g-ma said:


> There's not enough tea in China to get ME to the local country music festival-- it really is a big deal but lots of drinking, very skimpy clothes, extremely loud, etc. And I don't like being in the sun that much. When I lived at the lake I could walk out to the overlook and hear the music just fine.


Not much sun for them so far and the bus loads from that went have more clothes than I've ever seen right down to the cowboy boots and jean jackets. When I was on FaceTime with Jamie the entire bunch she is with had on heavy jackets.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am with you about the fleece not being as warm, everyone told me it was warmer. HAHA no it isn't, give me a good wool sweater for the cooler months any day. Sounds as if it is pretty chilly there for you.


And always as we approach the Winter Solstice, we know July /August will get a lot worse- I am going to wrap up on my chair and sit and knit for a bit.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And always as we approach the Winter Solstice, we know July /August will get a lot worse- I am going to wrap up on my chair and sit and knit for a bit.


sounds like a good idea except think I'll turn on the fan or maybe just take a nap. The teens will be wanting food again soon, getting in my share of new gluten free breads. I agree July and August add worse here but heat ways.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> sounds like a good idea except think I'll turn on the fan or maybe just take a nap. The teens will be wanting food again soon, getting in my share of new gluten free breads. I agree July and August add worse here but heat ways.


We are definitely not yet as cold as it will get. running often 17/18 degrees during the day- bit for a briefer time, and the rain and wind are increasing, these define Winter here. I have a loaf of my rye bread ready to go in the oven- the oven is just heating- I will be glad of that extra warmth! Ringo is curled up on his sheepskin.


----------



## KateB

Kansas g-ma said:


> How cute and what personality, just gleams thru those eyes.


I agree! (Re Quinn)


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> The squares are in good hands --- thanks to you and nittergma for doing the final designing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> That is true I had a wind proof fleece a long time ago but still needed two layers of fleece. Most of the wool I have is tightly knitted or felted making it warmer.


Ours isn't until the end of the month, probably very hot (hi 90s) maybe with one or two rains but often dry. Ours get down to barely decent, at least on top, usually with cowboy boots and cut-off jeans.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a loaf of my rye bread ready to go in the oven- the oven is just heating- I will be glad of that extra warmth! Ringo is curled up on his sheepskin.


Wish I was there to share the rye bread when it was still warm from oven-- I love rye bread== we'd have to make Reubens!


----------



## KateB

Sam - Glad to hear that you and Kathy had a good day together. 
Your poor friend sounds as though he's having a hard time right now, I'll keep him in my thoughts.
Happy Birthday to Bentley!


----------



## KateB

pacer said:


> Sam...The family looks awesome. Thanks for sharing their beautiful smiles with us.
> 
> Daralene....Sending huge hugs to you in this difficult time.
> 
> I would comment on more but am really fighting for sleep right now. I have this next week off from work but busy with vacation Bible school. As of 2 days ago the preregistration indicates 320 children coming. This number will surely get higher.
> 
> Matthew started his summer art class tonight. He was so nervous as his instructor is someone new and Matthew was not sure how he was getting home. I picked him up. He wanted a small stool so he could work at the pottery wheel. This meant he would have to go to another art room and ask for one. Too difficult of a task for him so he paced at the back wall. I told him I would go with him, but his comment was-"There are people in that room." I went by myself and requested a short stool for him which was not a problem. Amazing what fear he has of people. He does well with the special needs adults in his class. There are 3 aides helping with the class as well. One aide has worked with all of these special needs students and knows what help they do and don't need. Of course the people know me as well so some of the young ladies in the class were showing me their paper hearts with love messages. They were so proud. Matthew works independently for the most part. The new instructor and one of the new aides have quite a bit of experience with pottery so Matthew was feeling much better when I picked him up. I will be excited to see what he does this summer. He will do some art with clay and some time drawing. I am glad he has the opportunity to explore different forms of art. One guy in the class is more severe autistic and pinches clay most of the class. Matthew says the stuff the guy makes is pretty neat. He stays clear of the guy and gives him his space that he needs. I think it is so touching that Matthew compliments what the guy can achieve. It is so neat to see the expression of appreciation for what each of these students can achieve rather than viewing what they cannot do. This is a class that gives challenged people a chance to be comfortable.


Sounds like a great class! :thumbup: I hope Matthew continues to get enjoyment from it.


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> no you didn't Julie - we were all anxiously awaiting the next day's picture - we were loving it. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Wish I was there to share the rye bread when it was still warm from oven-- I love rye bread== we'd have to make Reubens!


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Love the begonias. I bought one from the clearance table the other day, I plan of having it looking wonderful soon. That is the plan but doesn't always work.


~~~Nice new avatar! Gives hope for spring & summer!


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry for the loss of your Aunt, I know she will be missed, but you are right, relief from the pain is good, and celebrating the life she lived is the way to go. I also hope that your other Aunt handled the trip and all with little or no ill effects.
> HUGS dear!!!!!!!!!!
> Carly said she is sorry also.
> She said I sure talk to a lot of people from all over.


Hi to Carly from Scotland too!


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I got another bin full of the tree debris put out for the garbage crew, and though it's looking a little better in the back yard, I wouldn't call it "good" just yet (loads to go)...but we're making some progress. Then I mowed the weeds (kept hitting tree stumps--luckily it's just a push mower and not a motorized one). So we'll be digging those out once the other stuff is done too. I rather enjoy the physical work, I must admit.
> 
> The weekend was busy--with DS and DGD coming by on Saturday, such a happy surprise!--and then a birthday dinner for his DD, we had a lot of company. Not usual but good overall.
> 
> I haven't done any knitting though.  I did a little crochet but think it's getting too hot to work on the afghan or a big project right now. So I have to think on what I've been wanting to do that's small (and the thumb is still giving me a bit of trouble). Maybe I'll do some socks...I've also been reading, trying to finish up the biography on van Gogh I've been reading for months. It's slow going, as there's so much to absorb.
> 
> And finally, a picture of the red crochet tunic--working on the final edit for the pattern now.


~~~beautiful!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


Lovely photos. Glad you enjoyed your visit.


----------



## cmaliza

nittergma said:


> Julie this is BEAUTIFUL! This is one of my favorite songs. Thanks for sharing it. nittergma


~~~I couldn't open it.....


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> a funny for this morning- keep watching right to the end!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?feature=player_embedded&v=9WoM2bHfr48#t=0


That was funny! We used to say, "Every little bean must be heard as well as seen!"


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> My sister managed to have her DH take a picture of Groom Swan eating from her hand yesterday. She said if he's there and she's in the yard, he follows her around like a puppy. (Groom swan, not her DH! ROFLMAO!!!)
> And clouds that did NOT produce rain...so she had to water her garden.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


~~~looks like the whole family in the last picture. Nice pictures.


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234
I will drop by tonight and try to catch up and comment. Love to you all and the prayer circle will be much appreciated.[/quote said:


> ~~~glad for positive (or negative) results so far. :thumbup:
> You are always in our prayers...not just for good health, but a thank you for your talents & wealth of knowledge that you so generously share. You make this KTP richer!


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good midmorning, I finally have a minute to get on here for a minute or two. Have been out dropped on vehicle off to have a couple things fixed picked up the other one, only to have to take it back. The check engine light was still coming on. Headed out to the garden to mulch and put a few more plants in.
> 
> Today's coffee.
> 
> Healing thoughts for all those in need of it. HUGS for everyone.


~~~Does anyone else now have that tune going 'round in their head....."You're the cream in my coffee....."....and then not quite remembering all the other words. ..."I'd be lost without you!" is the ending. :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> That was funny! We used to say, "Every little bean must be heard as well as seen!"


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, so sorry to hear about your friend Fred having to have more surgery and that sounds terribly deep and painful. Sad that it is also hard on the kidneys. Hard to see our friends suffer and will certainly remember him in prayer.

Poledra, how lovely of Carly to join KTP in their condolences. Please tell her thank you from me.

Won't be able to catch up but have tried to read your loving posts. DGS is in a play tonight. This is the one where he is the Lion in the Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe. Other DGS has a concert and solo, so DH will go to that, and tomorrow our DGD has her dance recital. So glad we were able to be here for their special performances. Hugs to all.

Welcome back Purple.
Caren, got a great laugh when I realized that wasn't a giant cup but the angle of the photo, however, I could have used a giant cup today. I swear I have a cord attached that tells the phone to start ringing and the doorbell to ring when I fall asleep for a nap. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

I will say that it was strange flying south knowing I was closer to Gwen, Marianne, June, and many others. Will say it sure is tempting to want to spend winters south or in Arizona. Have to wait for DH to retire for that though.


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> And mine! I sometimes wish I had gone the route of librarian--I admit I am a little envious!


~~~me, too! It is a nice job, I think. Surrounded by books and readers! Hope Bronwen has a long term and gets lots of enjoyment form her job.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> admittedly, as I can afford neither tickets to concerts, nor to buy CD's speaking in general- I have switched off a bit- also such a death is unlikely to make it into our news- I will have to keep a look out- IF I ever have a little spare of the ready!


Before her THE Carmen, I think, was Swarthout. I'm not really sure who since then. I doesn't seem to me anyone has "owned" it. Price won an award for hers but I
did not care for it. I think Horne did it, and I love her, but did not care so much for this.


----------



## mjs

I


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for that Joy- I did wonder if there was a typo!


I think on the e there is a linguistic mark of some kind that I don't know how to do on my computer.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> I have no idea where to begin. That's why I'm so sorry that our bookmobile was discontinued. I can't think of any way it could be done!
> Junek


~~~Click here to watch this two minute video to see how Little Free Libraries work.
I don't think I got the link to attach here, but try

http://littlefreelibrary.org/
I don't think this worked either, but type it into the browser line.....OH...maybe it did. The "blue" shows up when I send.

or just google Little Free Libraries.
You might also inquire at church.....


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> That is great! I've never seen a dog jump like that. LOL!!
> Junek


~~~True...so funny!
:thumbup:


----------



## mjs

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't know that I've ever seen begonia outside....My Mom would have those and African Violets in the house.
> 
> quote=Lurker 2]Paeonies have to be one of my all time favourites- I had a few started in Christchurch, where they grow beautifully- because it does frost there in winter, regularly- here we are far too warm for them to be successful! My Hydrangea had a serious trim this year- it is a lovely pale blue- Anna next door does not like it even though she planted it - had not realised how big they grow here. Iris I have not tried here- we grow lillies happily- all sorts of them, besides having the largest known member of the family-Lilliaceae- the colloquially named 'Cabbage Tree' some of which grow in Largs, BTW.
> I was very taken with the begonias the year I was in Scotland.


[/quote]

Tuberous begonias would be outside during the summer, though they are not hardy. The most gorgeous I ever saw were in Damariscota, ME, up the coast, on the Atlantic.


----------



## mjs

machriste said:


> Are you familiar with Dawn Upshaw? I think she's my favorite. She has a wonderful recording of Songs from the Auverne that are hauntingly beautiful!


I listen to mpr all the time and they are very big on Dawn and Renee.


----------



## mjs

machriste said:


> Are you familiar with Dawn Upshaw? I think she's my favorite. She has a wonderful recording of Songs from the Auverne that are hauntingly beautiful!


Incidentally, mpr is just wonderful. My enthusiasm has gotten them two more out-of-state listeners.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'll have to look up that book when I finish a few more. Like yarn, I have too many books in my stash. I have been working my way through a clothes basket full of books since I retired, decided I won't buy anymore books when I get through them, I will use the library.


~~~I admire your restraint! :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Halfway done my next all in one, going to catch up.


----------



## iamsam

i apologize - i think tonight's opening is going to be late - how late you ask? i'm not sure. i was running the opening through spell check like always and it must have taken umbridge over something i did or didn't do. so it is just sitting there with the cursor turned into a little spinning wheel telling me that we are in a holding pattern. once i have today's opening posted and my word documents all back in the document fine i am going to delete my word program and reinstall it. it's been acting up off and on for a long time. i apologize for this and will post the opening as soon as i can. --- sam --- kate and the rest of you across the pond and the southern hemisphere - go to bed - hopefully it will be posted when you get up in the morning.


----------



## mjs

Lurker 2 said:


> NO, down here it is Kiri Te Kanawa one hears, normally -Les Chants d'Auvergne- glorious compositions- People are a bit parochial here- and on my so limited budget I am these days dependent on what is played on the Concert Program, and the few CD's I do have - Emma Kirkby is a very great favourite.
> I must see if I can pull her (Dawn Upshaw) up on youtube!


Kiri is wonderful, but unfortunately leaving the scene.


----------



## iamsam

beautiful pictures purplefi - thanks for sharing - love the chateau - i could have been comfortable living there - wonder if they had central heat? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Arrived back late last night after a pleasant drive and ferry crossing.
> 
> Had a lovely time with the family, but its nice nice to be home and see how much everything has grown in the garden.
> 
> Will try and catch up with you all at some point, in the meantime healing vibes and hugs to all and some photos....


----------



## mjs

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Click here to watch this two minute video to see how Little Free Libraries work.
> I don't think I got the link to attach here, but try
> 
> http://littlefreelibrary.org/
> I don't think this worked either, but type it into the browser line.....OH...maybe it did. The "blue" shows up when I send.
> 
> or just google Little Free Libraries.
> You might also inquire at church.....


Our public library delivers to people who don't drive. A wonderful service.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> We are definitely not yet as cold as it will get. running often 17/18 degrees during the day- bit for a briefer time, and the rain and wind are increasing, these define Winter here. I have a loaf of my rye bread ready to go in the oven- the oven is just heating- I will be glad of that extra warmth! Ringo is curled up on his sheepskin.


Wind and rain can be chilling too when one is used to warmer weather. I can imagine it must smell wonderful in the house. Love the smell of fresh breads. I made gluten free pizza today. We had to great the cheese because the young lady can't have the cellulose that they mix with the pregreated cheese. I must say th dmix I bought was not to bad. Sheep skin is so nice and warm. I used to have one for the children when they were babies for camping.


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> i apologize - i think tonight's opening is going to be late - how late you ask? i'm not sure. i was running the opening through spell check like always and it must have taken umbridge over something i did or didn't do. so it is just sitting there with the cursor turned into a little spinning wheel telling me that we are in a holding pattern. once i have today's opening posted and my word documents all back in the document fine i am going to delete my word program and reinstall it. it's been acting up off and on for a long time. i apologize for this and will post the opening as soon as i can. --- sam --- kate and the rest of you across the pond and the southern hemisphere - go to bed - hopefully it will be posted when you get up in the morning.


We all understand computer glitches, it happens to the best of us from time to time. I didn't even realize the time when I signed back on.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> i apologize - i think tonight's opening is going to be late - how late you ask? i'm not sure. i was running the opening through spell check like always and it must have taken umbridge over something i did or didn't do. so it is just sitting there with the cursor turned into a little spinning wheel telling me that we are in a holding pattern. once i have today's opening posted and my word documents all back in the document fine i am going to delete my word program and reinstall it. it's been acting up off and on for a long time. i apologize for this and will post the opening as soon as i can. --- sam --- kate and the rest of you across the pond and the southern hemisphere - go to bed - hopefully it will be posted when you get up in the morning.


Day just starting, downunder, Sam!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> wow - what a voice - do we know who this is Julie? --- sam


~~~Finally got it to open! WOW......very moving...beautiful!
Thanks!


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Nice new avatar! Gives hope for spring & summer!


Thank you I was thinking of a winter one but figures it might not go over so well.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> so what accent are we looking for to read his books and why?
> 
> sam


~~~I'm in a fog about this, too. I didn't know he was controversial.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Wind and rain can be chilling too when one is used to warmer weather. I can imagine it must smell wonderful in the house. Love the smell of fresh breads. I made gluten free pizza today. We had to great the cheese because the young lady can't have the cellulose that they mix with the pregreated cheese. I must say th dmix I bought was not to bad. Sheep skin is so nice and warm. I used to have one for the children when they were babies for camping.


It certainly can! As a matter of curiosity, have you any idea where that cellulose is sourced? I have read that it is saw dust. I normally grate my cheese- simply because I can get it cheaper, although pre-grated is convenient- sometimes I think it lacks taste. I have one of those manufactured sheepskins on my bed. Love it! I sispect Ringo does not really understand the distinction between human and dog!


----------



## Lurker 2

mjs said:


> Kiri is wonderful, but unfortunately leaving the scene.


as with all of us- the _anno domini_ effect!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm in a fog about this, too. I didn't know he was controversial.


I don't think he is- I think it is just my personal dislike of Seuss- my kids loved his books.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> It certainly can! As a matter of curiosity, have you any idea where that cellulose is sourced? I have read that it is saw dust. I normally grate my cheese- simply because I can get it cheaper, although pre-grated is convenient- sometimes I think it lacks taste. I have one of those manufactured sheepskins on my bed. Love it! I sispect Ringo does not really understand the distinction between human and dog!


I am not sure what it is produced from I haven't really checked into it very much. I'll have to do that one of these days. 
I do't think any cat or dog understands he distinction, they figure if it's good for us it's good for them as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I am not sure what it is produced from I haven't really checked into it very much. I'll have to do that one of these days.
> I do't think any cat or dog understands he distinction, they figure if it's good for us it's good for them as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Somebody sure wasn't thinking when they packed that!! ---might make a good carton to haul things to the cottage though, so all is not a waste! Hope all goes well for the Brazil trip and the World Cup!!


~~~Thanks! The visas came last night! So....full excitement ahead! We are all totally immersed...3 games/day. Today 2 games down & one more to go....and they have been good games! Loads of fun! Just lovin' it!
I may be a bit distracted here in KTP. I apologize ahead of time. :? :roll:


----------



## KateB

thewren said:


> i apologize - i think tonight's opening is going to be late - how late you ask? i'm not sure. i was running the opening through spell check like always and it must have taken umbridge over something i did or didn't do. so it is just sitting there with the cursor turned into a little spinning wheel telling me that we are in a holding pattern. once i have today's opening posted and my word documents all back in the document fine i am going to delete my word program and reinstall it. it's been acting up off and on for a long time. i apologize for this and will post the opening as soon as i can. --- sam --- kate and the rest of you across the pond and the southern hemisphere - go to bed - hopefully it will be posted when you get up in the morning.


Not a problem, Sam, please don't worry about it. I'll have to be up early tomorrow as my washing machine gave up the ghost today and a new one's getting delivered tomorrow, between 8am and noon. I'm impressed that I only ordered the new one on-line at lunchtime today and they're delivering it tomorrow for free! However I paid the extra charge (£20/$33) so that they'll fit it and take away the old machine and all the packaging.


----------



## iamsam

for better or worse - sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-265958-1.html#5525474


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooo how exciting Carol! Do tell us about this adventure.


~~~It was fun. We were part of a Ford Foundation program through The Associated Colleges of the Midwest. We were faculty members of an Episcopalian-associated college up country in the bush....in Liberia. I was there about 3 years....almost all the faculty was foreign....Ford Fndtn, Peace Corps, missionaries, Fullbright scholars, etc. A conglomerate of folks. We were fairly isolated, so it was a close community of students and faculty. I taught Psychology at first, then moved on to be the college registrar....a much more satisfying post. Psychology just didn't seem to fit well with the culture of West Africa. They had Psych in the curriculum because there was Nursing School component to the college.

In fact, my trip to CA this summer is to attend a 45th year reunion of the group that worked at Cuttington. 5 years ago we had our first reunion....approx. 40 years after leaving Liberia...we decided we couldn't afford to wait another 40 years, so we are meeting again this year. :lol:

It was a fascinating time....full of all kinds of adventures....and critters!


----------



## cmaliza

oops!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> hi everyone, just checking in to catch up.
> 
> At work this morning with my boss when she got the greatest news. The store(pizza delight) is sold. We were scheduled to close June 29th. There would no longer be Pizza Delight in Fergus after 28 yrs. So happy for my boss Joan. Between her and her husband John they have had it for 20 out of the 28 yrs. We did the happy dance, jumped up and down, hugged each other and even had a wee cry(of joy). Sooooooo if all goes well and the new owners keep us(the staff) on then I won't have to look for a job. :thumbup:
> 
> ~~~Yea Melody! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> they will be blue...all shades as they open then they go pinkis towards the end of flowering,it is really far to big for my small space but a great show of colour


~~~Enjoy the profusion of color!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> NO, it is a mangle- for squashing the water out of your clothes or sheets when doing the washing. Long before the days of automatics and spinners!


~~~aaahhhhhh....I see it now. We called that a wringer. A mangle was an electric machine that heated up and ironed sheets and things like that. Interesting.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


~~~GREAT pics! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~aaahhhhhh....I see it now. We called that a wringer. A mangle was an electric machine that heated up and ironed sheets and things like that. Interesting.


I may have used the wrong word. But mangles used come hand cranked, too.


----------



## cmaliza

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, so sorry about your accident.
> I had my own accident tonight. Ran over a triangle curb, with a tree stump in it. Trying to pay attention to bicyclist with sun in my eyes. Tow truck out on another call took forever. Hurt something underneath, I need a new tire, and front bumper damage. But being a small town 8 people stopped to help me. And Al was very understanding.


~~~Sorry....who put that stump there, eh? Nice that people stopped to help. Small towns are good for that. It even happens in larger cities, too! I hope your repairs are speedy and without hassle.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Desert Joy, sorry you've had an accident, hope you can get it fixed without too much trouble.
> 
> Carol, you are certainly having trouble with insurance companies, both house & car. Hope you can get things done soon without more irritation.
> 
> ~~~Thanks, Bonnie. Once we get the car in for repairs....luckily we will easily be distracted by watching World Cup games. I get nervous about driving a loaner.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> I may have used the wrong word. But mangles used come hand cranked, too.


So did wringers.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> [That was a book and a half! The end is in sight!


You've had enough aggravation to last for the entire year!! Hope the next half of the year will be a little calmer!
Junek[/quote]

~~~ :lol: :lol: me, too! Give me some boredom! :wink:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> While at DH's dad's funeral I got a text between the morning viewing at 9:30 am and the funeral at 11 am that my 90 yr old aunt in Atlanta, Ga., had died that morning. A celebration for her and relief from pain but she will be so missed. My 96 yr. old aunt was flying down from Canada to see her but missed seeing her by just a few hours. I hope the trip won't be too much on her as I don't want to lose her too.


~~~Our hearts are with you, Cashmere. And we'll put your 96 y/o aunt in care, too.


----------



## cmaliza

Pup lover said:


> DH passed his boards! So proud of him.
> 
> ~~~AS well you should be!!! Congrats to him! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I KNOW- it is just she is so adamant about this principle!


~~~Without celebrating, we can still be thankful she was born, right?

Australia just scored! Go Aussies! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

angelam said:


> Hi All. Haven't been posting for a week or so - life got in the way. Have been dealing with a lot of family c**p and problems and haven't really felt like posting. Have just been with DD#2 and DGD to the hospital for DGDs annual heart check. She was born with a severe heart problem and had open heart surgery at one week old. She is now a healthy 13(going on 21)yr old, but still has to go back every year. She has been given a clean bill of health for another year so I'm feeling good too! I have been skimming through and trying to keep up with all your goings on. Too many to mention but condolences to those who have lost loved ones, healing hugs to all who need them and congratulations to those celebrating. Love to all. x


~~~Sorry about the c**p.....but delighted about the clean bill of health for DGD! Focus on the good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I am pretty tired after the funeral and emotional stress at dad's funeral and really need to garner up some energy to call my cousin about my aunt. I think I need a nap or something. Just don't seem to be able to face it, but I want to talk to her before she goes back to work. My mind just seems to have a mental block right now about accepting another death right now but I know I must. A little bit of denial right now. I held myself together very well for the funeral until I met the man who is running the counseling center dad founded and when I found out how much good the center is still doing, helping over 300 people a week, I lost it. I mean the total ugly stuff no control cry, but he held my hand and I got it together real quick. I guess I am in control or totally out of control. At least it was back in a private room where they were speaking to family and those who were going to be speaking, so not in front of everyone. I know that for my aunt this is a relief from her pain and for her a celebration. She got her promotion, but for my cousin, who is so sweet, my aunt was her only family down there in Georgia. Her ex is FBI and moved them down there and then he fell in love with a Brazilian prostitute. Yep, remember those scandals. So my sweet little cousin is stuck down there but does have a job at least. I hope she has developed a good support system down there.
> 
> Yes June, the aunt that passed is the one who had the cancer and was having to have the removal of malignant tumors on her bladder regularly.
> 
> Thank you so much everyone for your concern and caring posts. I remember the song Frank Sinatra sang, "That's Life." For some reason that phrase keeps going through my mind along with,
> "That's life...........
> I've been up and down and over and out and I know one thing
> Each time I find myself flat on my face
> I pick myself up and get back in the race."
> 
> Hugs to my fellow knitters and thank you so much for being there for me. May we all pick ourselves back up and get back in the race.


~~~Hugs of support for you and your cousin. Crying is okay...."losing it"...is not really losing it....just natural and to be expected. You are entitled. The KTP is one big shoulder to lean on...take advantage. ;-)


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> What about some type of cupped leaf, so the jelly beans can just sit there?


machriste wrote:
Haven't quite figured out how to get jelly beans fastened onto some plastic plants??????? His mom is a clever woman; I believe I will consult with her so that we can figure something out. I don't think scotch tape will do the trick.

~~~What about iciing, like what is used to hold a gingerbread house together?
Do Jelly beans grow on a stalk....or do they grow on a vine that crawls along the ground....like pumpkins & zucchini?


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Hi, Betty, please give Jim my best wishes for his birthday Sat. I know I won't remember when the day comes...can't depend on my memory!LOL!
> Hugs,
> Junek


~~~I'm chiming in, too.....Happy Birthday!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> The beautiful Quin!
> 
> I am definitely in on that group hug!


~~~I'm in, too! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

mjs said:


> I listen to mpr all the time and they are very big on Dawn and Renee.


Rumor is that Renee is coming to sing with the MN Orchestra sometime in 2014-15


----------



## machriste

mjs said:


> Incidentally, mpr is just wonderful. My enthusiasm has gotten them two more out-of-state listeners.


So glad you enjoy mpr. I've been a member for over 30 years; even did some volunteering when I lived in Moorhead, MN. It is a wonderful station.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren
Kathy and i had lunch and a gab fest yesterday - really enjoyed seeing her - told her to let us know more often where she is - told her we were all concerned. she just said "ha!" lol
anyhow - she picked my up in a car like i was describing above - it really makes a nice riding car.
i had lunch with fred this afternoon. he looked really rough. they cut somemore on his foot - went in about 1-1/2 inches at the little toe side. please remember him when you say your prayers tonight - he could really use them. they are giving him a heavy duty antibiotic so he has a picline in. it's hard on the kidneys so they are watching that also. i just feel so bad for him.
hope everyone is recovering from accidents said:


> ~~~Ah...Kathy! Keeps us on our toes! We will cetainly have Fred in our prayers and wrap him in care & best wishes for healing.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Have you ever tried making mashed potatoes with cauliflower? I don't know the recipe for it, but I had a coworker who did this and the family could not tell the difference. Could even mix the two together.


~~~~Yes! Yummy stuff! Boil the cauliflower till tender...mash and treat like potatoes. A bit of butter & milk....whip hard. Easy-peasy!


----------



## machriste

cmaliza said:


> machriste wrote:
> Haven't quite figured out how to get jelly beans fastened onto some plastic plants??????? His mom is a clever woman; I believe I will consult with her so that we can figure something out. I don't think scotch tape will do the trick.
> 
> ~~~What about iciing, like what is used to hold a gingerbread house together?
> Do Jelly beans grow on a stalk....or do they grow on a vine that crawls along the ground....like pumpkins & zucchini?


I'm thinking these are going to grow wherever we want them to!!


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Matthew says the stuff the guy makes is pretty neat. He stays clear of the guy and gives him his space that he needs. I think it is so touching that Matthew compliments what the guy can achieve. It is so neat to see the expression of appreciation for what each of these students can achieve rather than viewing what they cannot do.
> 
> This is a class that gives challenged people a chance to be comfortable.


~~~I am so glad he has access to such a program. Giving people a chance to be comfortable is important in all situations, but especially for challenged people. We give thanks for this program. He has wonderful talent and I am glad he is getting the opportunity to develop it in a nurturing environment. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Matthew says the stuff the guy makes is pretty neat. He stays clear of the guy and gives him his space that he needs. I think it is so touching that Matthew compliments what the guy can achieve. It is so neat to see the expression of appreciation for what each of these students can achieve rather than viewing what they cannot do.
> 
> This is a class that gives challenged people a chance to be comfortable.


~~~I am so glad he has access to such a program. Giving people a chance to be comfortable is important in all situations, but especially for challenged people. We give thanks for this program. He has wonderful talent and I am glad he is getting the opportunity to develop it in a nurturing environment. :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

agnescr said:


> Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see
> 
> pattern I am using
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


~~~gasp! SO beautiful!!!!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Then when we got back to the hotel in Tampa, I opened the balcony doors to look out and this huge bolt of lightning came down so close the hairs on my arm stood up. Boy did that get the adrenaline going. Saw it right as I put my head out.
> 
> Hmmmmm wonder what the heavens were telling me. LOL Told DH it was a message from dad.


~~~Hey...coulda' been. ;-)


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Then when we got back to the hotel in Tampa, I opened the balcony doors to look out and this huge bolt of lightning came down so close the hairs on my arm stood up. Boy did that get the adrenaline going. Saw it right as I put my head out.
> 
> Hmmmmm wonder what the heavens were telling me. LOL Told DH it was a message from dad.


~~~Hey...coulda' been. ;-)


----------



## cmaliza

~~~HA! I have finally figured out how to catch up! Wait until Friday afternoon....people stop osting on the "old" KTP....waiting for the new one...so the # of pages doesn;t grow as fast! Of course....I am already pages behind on the new week's TP. oh well......


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I may have used the wrong word. But mangles used come hand cranked, too.


~~~I don't think the wrong word...just another example of how we have the same word....but different meanings....still in the same "category", but different.


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> I'm thinking these are going to grow wherever we want them to!!


~~~Be sure to chronicle their progress!


----------



## gagesmom

8:30 pm and I am signing in now to catch up and see if the new ktp is started. I am pretty much done the all on one I cast on last night. Just a few more rows and I will post it.

Caught up and I am going to catch the new ktp.


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Rumor is that Renee is coming to sing with the MN Orchestra sometime in 2014-15


If we are talking Renee Fleming. She went the the music school DH teaches at and her mother was a secretary there. Love success stories like Renee.


----------



## Bonnie7591

KateB said:


> Not a problem, Sam, please don't worry about it. I'll have to be up early tomorrow as my washing machine gave up the ghost today and a new one's getting delivered tomorrow, between 8am and noon. I'm impressed that I only ordered the new one on-line at lunchtime today and they're delivering it tomorrow for free! However I paid the extra charge (£20/$33) so that they'll fit it and take away the old machine and all the packaging.


That sounds like a reasonable price & excellent service.


----------



## sugarsugar

martina said:


> Sam , Fred. Is in my prayers.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Poledra65 wrote:
> Me too. LOL
> 
> :shock: Carly asked how old Christopher (my son) is now, I told her 29, she said oh he's old!!! :roll: :roll:
> I asked her if he was old, good Lord what was I, ancient? lol At least she had the good sense to blush. lololol


Funny. Hi Carly :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

agnescr said:


> Julie this is the start of my shawl using that mixes magenta gleamlace,not much mix so far,but shall see
> 
> pattern I am using
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ethereal-3


What beautiful knitting and will be so gorgeous when done and you are wearing it. How beautiful. Truly a lovely pattern. I'm sure that takes some real focus.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> That soundalike a wonderful storm. Would have been something to see. Last year when we were at KAP I video taped the thunder and lightening storm and sent it to a friend, He loved it.


I swear that in FL, the skies opened up and there'd be a thunderstorm every day at 3:00 pm.


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> machriste wrote:
> Haven't quite figured out how to get jelly beans fastened onto some plastic plants??????? His mom is a clever woman; I believe I will consult with her so that we can figure something out. I don't think scotch tape will do the trick.
> 
> ~~~What about iciing, like what is used to hold a gingerbread house together?
> Do Jelly beans grow on a stalk....or do they grow on a vine that crawls along the ground....like pumpkins & zucchini?


Anything is possible in Imagination Land!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I swear that in FL, the skies opened up and there'd be a thunderstorm every day at 3:00 pm.


When I was in Fiji in 1962, January, the thunder started and the rains came down literally at 5 pm., you could in fact set your clock by it!


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> If we are talking Renee Fleming. She went the the music school DH teaches at and her mother was a secretary there. Love success stories like Renee.


That's the one!! I always try to get to the Met operas that come to local theaters on Saturdays live from the met when she's singing. She not only sings, but she's a remarkable actress!


----------



## budasha

RookieRetiree said:


> If you're looking in the SUV type of cars, my one daughter has a Subaru and loves it (DH who's a gear head says it's a great car!!) and the other daughter has a Vibe (smaller SUV and she loves it too.) I really don't know much about vans if that's the size you're looking for. I drive an older Buick Riviera which has always been my favorite car and DH has the Jeep Grand Cherokee which he loves. Beyond that, research, research..


I did stay with the Grand Caravan. Have had such good fortune with them that I decided not to change.


----------



## budasha

thewren said:


> you wanted pictures before Bentley was one year old - well - i'm just under the wire - he won't be one for two days. --- sam


Great pictures of Bentley and such a nice looking family. I know I missed his birthday, but happy birthday anyway.


----------

